# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Από την Δευτέρα 26 Νοεμβρίου αναμένεται η εμπορική διάθεση υπηρεσιών VDSL από τον ΟΤΕ

## nnn

Μετά την απόφαση της Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. σχετικά με την παροχή από τον ΟΤΕ υπηρεσιών Εικονικής Αδεσμοποίητης Μεριζόμενης Πρόσβασης VPU από την επόμενη Δευτέρα 26 Νοεμβρίου, αναμένεται ο ΟΤΕ να ξεκινήσει την εμπορική διάθεση υπηρεσιών VDSL.

Σύμφωνα με την ως τώρα πληροφόρηση το κόστος των προσφερόμενων υπηρεσιών είναι το παρακάτω:

OTE DOUBLE PLAY 30 GR36,90 ευρώ/μήνα41,90 ευρώ/μήνα30MbpsΑπεριόριστες αστικές/υπεραστικές κλήσειςOTE DOUBLE PLAY 50 GR46,90 ευρώ/μήνα51,90 ευρώ/μήνα50MbpsΑπεριόριστες αστικές/υπεραστικές κλήσειςOTE DOUBLE PLAY 30 PLUS40,90 ευρώ/μήνα45,90 ευρώ/μήνα30MbpsΑπεριόριστες αστικές/υπεραστικές κλήσεις - 60 λεπτά προς κινητάOTE DOUBLE PLAY 50 PLUS50,90 ευρώ/μήνα55,90 ευρώ/μήνα50MbpsΑπεριόριστες αστικές/υπεραστικές κλήσεις - 60 λεπτά προς κινητά
Σε περίπτωση ύπαρξης ISDN γραμμής υπάρχει επιπλέον χρέωση 4,31 ευρώ/μήνα

Τα πακέτα αυτά θα έχουν διάρκεια *12 μήνες.*

*Επιμέλεια adslgr.com*

----------


## stud1118

ένα καλό κόλπο : Αν μετά από 6 μήνες υπηρεσίας, ζητήσεις ανανέωση για 12 ακόμα μήνες, τότε θα εξακολουθείς να έχεις χρέωση ίση με την τιμή του πρώτου εξαμήνου.

Αρκεί να ανανεώνεις κάθε εξάμηνο την ετήσια παραμονή στην υπηρεσία :P

----------


## hackerneo

εγώ έχω καινούργιες καμπίνες στα 100 μέτρα στην Αργυρούπολη απο το σπίτι μου αλλα δεν ξέρω αν έχουν vdsl. Πάντως για να βάλουν καινούργιες λογικά είναι για vdsl.Ορίστε και τα στατιστικά μου με adsl+2 οτε: Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 1:01:13
DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex A
Maximum Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.120 / 13.656
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 13.495
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	16,53 / 420,05
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	14,0 / 24,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,0 / 9,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	418 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	419 / 147
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	15.406 / 703

----------


## 21706

> ένα καλό κόλπο : Αν μετά από 6 μήνες υπηρεσίας, ζητήσεις ανανέωση για 12 ακόμα μήνες, τότε θα εξακολουθείς να έχεις χρέωση ίση με την τιμή του πρώτου εξαμήνου.
> 
> Αρκεί να ανανεώνεις κάθε εξάμηνο την ετήσια παραμονή στην υπηρεσία :P


Πού το είδες αυτό;

----------


## leopal

Σε ποιες περιοχες υπαρχει ηδη η υποδομη;

Και γενικα μπορω να βρω καπου που γινοντα εργα;

----------


## stud1118

αν πας 6 μήνες πριν την λήξη της υπηρεσίας σου, να ζητήσεις ανανέωση για 12 μήνες, δεν μπορούν να στο αρνηθούν. Έτσι ξεκινάς τις χρεώσεις πάλι από την αρχή.

----------


## nnn

> Σε ποιες περιοχες υπαρχει ηδη η υποδομη;
> 
> Και γενικα μπορω να βρω καπου που γινοντα εργα;


Εδώ μπορείς να δεις που υπάρχουν καμπίνες και που αναμένεται να μπουν
http://www.otewholesale.gr/Services/...R/Default.aspx

----------


## balander

Οπως παντα στην περιοχη μου μονο οσοι ειναι κοντα στο κεντρο θα εχουν vdsl...  :ROFL:

----------


## Daemon

> Εδώ μπορείς να δεις που υπάρχουν καμπίνες και που αναμένεται να μπουν
> http://www.otewholesale.gr/Services/...R/Default.aspx


Εμένα στην γειτονιά μου έχουν βάλει καμπίνες, αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχουν προσθέσει μέσα τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό... υπάρχει τρόπος να το καταλάβω?

----------


## leopal

@nnn Ευχαριστω ...Για το Μαιο λεει το προγραμμα..Ζησε Μαη μου... :Cool:

----------


## grayden

> ...υπάρχει τρόπος να το καταλάβω?


Πάρε ένα λοστό...

 :Razz:

----------


## 21706

> αν πας 6 μήνες πριν την λήξη της υπηρεσίας σου, να ζητήσεις ανανέωση για 12 μήνες, δεν μπορούν να στο αρνηθούν. Έτσι ξεκινάς τις χρεώσεις πάλι από την αρχή.


Ναι, κατάλαβα τι είπες και ρώτησα πού είδες ότι αν πας 6 μήνες 
πριν τη λήξη 12μηνου να ζητήσεις ανανέωση για 12 μήνες δεν 
μπορούν να στο αρνηθούν. Σήμερα τουλάχιστον με το adsl δεν
το επιτρέπουν. Έχεις άλλη πληροφορία για το vdsl;

----------


## jpcupra

> Εμένα στην γειτονιά μου έχουν βάλει καμπίνες, αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχουν προσθέσει μέσα τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό... υπάρχει τρόπος να το καταλάβω?


θεωρεις πως το εχεις αναγκη με τετοια στατιστικα της γραμμης σου?
να ρωτησει κανας αλλος που εχει αναγκη παει στ'αναθεμα, αλλα ολοι εσεις με 10+ και ποσο μαλλον με 20+
δεν πρεπει να μιλατε!!!! 
ημαρτον ρε παιδες...  :Mad:

----------


## hall2001

Nα θέσω και πάλι το ερώτημα μιας και απασχολεί αρκετό κόσμο,αν πάμε στο απλό adsl2+ του οτε και παίρνουμε απο τις καινούργιες καμπίνες θα μας γυρίσουν σε οπτικές και θα καρφωθούμε στα 24mbps η κάπου εκεί κοντά τέλος πάντων?
Η θα παραμείνουμε στο χαλκό όπως τώρα?

----------


## jpcupra

http://www.otewholesale.gr/Portals/0...RYS_250412.pdf

προσπαθω να βγαλω ακρη αλλα δεν μπορω....
βαση του παραπανω πινακα και γνωριζοντας οτι ανηκω στο αστικο κεντρο της ηλιουπολης τι σημαινει για μενα οι ανακοινωση του vdsl?
ειμαι αργυρουπολη-αλιμο και εχει βρωμισει ο τοπος καμπινες γυρω μου με την κοντινοτερη στα 70μ.
καποια ατομα που ειναι και εκεινα αλιμο-αργυρουπολη παιρνουν απο το καλαμακι.
οι καμπινες αυτες που βλεπω εγω θα ανηκουνε στο α/κ της ηλιουπολης? θα ανηκουνε στου καλαμακιου?
θα μας κανουνε καποια μεταφορα στου καλαμακιου?
sorry αλλα εχω χασει την μπαλα και περιμενω πως και πως

----------


## stud1118

τι δεν σου επιτρέπουν ; Την ανανέωση ή την ίδια χρέωση;

----------


## sdikr

> http://www.otewholesale.gr/Portals/0...RYS_250412.pdf
> 
> προσπαθω να βγαλω ακρη αλλα δεν μπορω....
> βαση του παραπανω πινακα και γνωριζοντας οτι ανηκω στο αστικο κεντρο της ηλιουπολης τι σημαινει για μενα οι ανακοινωση του vdsl?
> ειμαι αργυρουπολη-αλιμο και εχει βρωμισει ο τοπος καμπινες γυρω μου με την κοντινοτερη στα 70μ.
> καποια ατομα που ειναι και εκεινα αλιμο-αργυρουπολη παιρνουν απο το καλαμακι.
> οι καμπινες αυτες που βλεπω εγω θα ανηκουνε στο α/κ της ηλιουπολης? θα ανηκουνε στου καλαμακιου?
> θα μας κανουνε καποια μεταφορα στου καλαμακιου?
> sorry αλλα εχω χασει την μπαλα και περιμενω πως και πως


Στο έχουν απαντήσει και σε άλλο topic,  μεταφορά Α/Κ δεν γίνεται

----------


## jpcupra

> Στο έχουν απαντήσει και σε άλλο topic,  μεταφορά Α/Κ δεν γίνεται



ωραια μεταφορα δεν γινεται. αντιληπτον.
ξεκινωντας την υπηρεσια ο πΟΤΕ θα ενεργοποιηση το vdsl απο το α/κ, το οποιο με την σειρα του θα δωσει διαμεσου
των οπτικων ινων στα υ/κ??? αρα και σε αυτα που ειναι γυρω μου?

----------


## sdikr

> ωραια μεταφορα δεν γινεται. αντιληπτον.
> ξεκινωντας την υπηρεσια ο πΟΤΕ θα ενεργοποιηση το vdsl απο το α/κ, το οποιο με την σειρα του θα δωσει διαμεσου
> των οπτικων ινων στα υ/κ??? αρα και σε αυτα που ειναι γυρω μου?


δεν ξέρω κανέναν πΟΤΕ όποτε μάλλον δεν θα δώσει ποτέ

----------


## iliask

Απο δευτερα θα μάθουμε και διαθεσιμότητα και τα πάντα :-) Τηλ στον οτε για μεταβαση στη νέα υπηρεσία και από εκει βλέπουμε και τι γίνετε ..... :-)

----------


## jpcupra

> δεν ξέρω κανέναν πΟΤΕ όποτε μάλλον δεν θα δώσει ποτέ


ποιον ξερεις δηλαδη?

----------


## vaggos_fromhell

Στην περιοχή μου (Φιλοθέη) είχαν ξεκινήσει τα έργα εδώ και κανα μήνα και πλεον φαίνεται να έχουν τελειώσει σε ότι έχει να κάνει με τα σκαψίματα. Τώρα αν έχουν μπει dslam στις καμπίνες θα φανεί. Πόσο περίπου απαιτεί μια τέτοια διαδικασία γνωρίζουμε;

----------


## Gr1s0s

Πάντως κρίνοντας από τον εγκατεστημένο εξοπλισμό VDSL θα αργήσουμε να το δούμε σε όλες τις περιοχές της Αττικής, αν θα το δούμε καν. Πάντως οι τιμές είναι πολύ καλές και πιστεύω αν κάποιος έχει προσβαση στην υπηρεσία αξίζει να την προτιμήσει σε σχέση με την ADSL+, + του ότι σαν τεχνολογία έχει μικρότερη απόσβεση όσο μεγαλώνει η απόσταση οπότε για αυτούς που είχαν θέμα τουλάχιστον θα έχουν καλύτερες προοπτικές τώρα.

----------


## stud1118

φίλε, 
Υπάρχει έστω και μία παλιού τύπου καμπίνα - KV κοντά σου ; 
Γιατί αν δεν υπάρχουν, αυτές έχουν αντικατασταθεί με τις νέες καμπίνες *και υπάρχει ενεργός εξοπλισμός VDSL MSAN μέσα σε αυτές* τότε δεν γίνεται παρά να εξυπηρετείσαι από αυτές, επομένως θα μπορείς να βάλεις VDSL. 
Στον κόσμο του VDSL από Υ/Κ , δεν παίζει πια ρόλο το A/K (εκτός και αν θες να κάνεις roll-back σε ADSL)

----------


## 21706

> τι δεν σου επιτρέπουν ; Την ανανέωση ή την ίδια χρέωση;


Δεν σου επιτρέπουν την ανανέωση και επομένως την ίδια χρέωση.
Θα μας πεις τώρα πού είδες ότι σου τα επιτρέπουν στο vdsl;

----------


## nnn

Δεν χρειάζεται να συνεχιστεί αυτή η συζήτηση, ας μείνουμε επί του θέματος.

----------


## Spank

Επιτέλους καλά νεά, τουλάχιστον να αρχίσει η vdsl και θα έρθει σε όλες τις περιοχές σιγά σιγά και η υποστήριξη της, αλλα το θέμα ειναι να αρχίσει επιτέλους.
Πρακτικά αυτο για τους εναλλάκτικούς σημαίνει κατι ποτε θα αρχίσουν και αυτοι την διάθεση ?

----------


## stud1118

προφανώς και δεν το είδα για το VDSL αφού ακόμα δεν έχει βγει το προϊόν.

Για το Connx-TV όμως που λειτουργεί με την ίδια τιμολογιακή πολιτική, αυτό ακριβώς είπαν στη φίλη μου. Είναι γνωστό ότι οι πωλήσεις μέσω call-center είναι πιο ελκυστικές.... 
Περιμένω πως και πως να μας πάρουν τηλέφωνο για VDSL2, γιατί μένουμε στου Ζωγράφου

----------


## DVader

Αυτό με το ISDN και την παραπάνω χρέωση γιατί υπάρχει ? Ξέρει κανείς ? :Smile:

----------


## incisiv

> Αυτό με το ISDN και την παραπάνω χρέωση γιατί υπάρχει ? Ξέρει κανείς ?


Γιατι τετοιος ρατσισμος σε εμας που εχουμε ISDN? :Thinking:   :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## 21706

Η χρέωση για το isdn υπήρχε πάντα.

----------


## Jesakos

καλά για την επαρχια θα πρεπεινα περιμενουμε 3 χρονια ακομα

edit: από Upload πως θα ειναι τα πραγματα? ποια θα ειναι η αναλογια..?

----------


## rudxai

Διάβασα καλά ότι το upload είναι 2-2.5Mbps; Τότε νομίζω πως δεν αξίζει..

----------


## jpcupra

2.5 στο 30αρι 5 στο 50αρι

----------


## charly130.mk2

> 2.5 στο 30αρι 5 στο 50αρι


Δεν είναι κακό στο 1 προς 10... Θα μπορούσε να είναι καλύτερο, αλλά δεν είναι κακό... Σκεφτείτε ότι στις ADLS δίνουν 1Mb upstream, το οποίο σε μια 24-ρα δίνει 1 προς... Ε καλά όχι κ 24, αλλά στην παλιά μου γραμμή ήταν 1 προς 20...

----------


## nikoslykos

Αν περιμενουν να παρουν πελατες για VDSL απο ενναλακτικους συμπεριλαμβανομενου και εμενα απλα ας το ξεχασουν.Πηρα τηλεφωνο πριν λιγο να ρωτησω τι παιζει και μου λεει εφοσον δεν ειστε στο δικτυο του οτε δεν μπορω να σας κανω μετρηση να δω αν θα μπορειτε να βαλετε vdsl και ποσο περιπου θα πιασετε.και λεω εκει : με αλλα λογια εχω 2 επιλογες η να βαλω connx και μετα να σας ρωτησω αν μπορω κτλπ η να βαλω vdsl και αγιος ο θεος ποσο θα πιασει? και μου λεει εεεε καπως ετσι (καλα δε φταιει η κοπελα προς θεου) εγω προσωπικα ξενερωσα παρα πολυ θα περιμενω απτην ΟΝ να ξεκινησει διαθεση κιας παρει κανα χρονο.δε γουσταρω τετοια αντιμετωπιση.

----------


## jpcupra

:Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## apnet

> Αν περιμενουν να παρουν πελατες για VDSL απο ενναλακτικους συμπεριλαμβανομενου και εμενα απλα ας το ξεχασουν.Πηρα τηλεφωνο πριν λιγο να ρωτησω τι παιζει και μου λεει εφοσον δεν ειστε στο δικτυο του οτε δεν μπορω να σας κανω μετρηση να δω αν θα μπορειτε να βαλετε vdsl και ποσο περιπου θα πιασετε.και λεω εκει : με αλλα λογια εχω 2 επιλογες η να βαλω connx και μετα να σας ρωτησω αν μπορω κτλπ η να βαλω vdsl και αγιος ο θεος ποσο θα πιασει? και μου λεει εεεε καπως ετσι (καλα δε φταιει η κοπελα προς θεου) εγω προσωπικα ξενερωσα παρα πολυ θα περιμενω απτην ΟΝ να ξεκινησει διαθεση κιας παρει κανα χρονο.δε γουσταρω τετοια αντιμετωπιση.


Αναμενόμενο. Μην κάνουμε πως εκπλαγήκαμε κιόλας. Συνηθισμένες τέτοιες πολιτικές/συμπεριφορές.

----------


## nikoslykos

εγω το σκεφτομουνα να κανω αιτηση πραγματικα αλλα με το που ειδα τετοια αντιμετωπιση λεω αντε γεια θα περιμενω την ΟΝ (αν τελικα δε βαρεσει κανονι οπως λενε ελπιζω οχι )

----------


## ep103855

αν βαρεθείτε να περιμένετε την ΟΝ, σε κανα δυο μήνες ξαναπάρτε και θα σας πουν τι πιάνουν όσοι έχουν ηδη βάλει στα διπλανα σπίτια. by the way δεν σας είπαν "τραβά και γαμ...." σου είπε οτι δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι και σου είπε τον λόγο.

----------


## petranthe

Θα υπάρξει πακέτο μόνο για internet χωρίς double play ;

----------


## DVader

> Γιατι τετοιος ρατσισμος σε εμας που εχουμε ISDN?


Ξέρω εγώ ? Μάλλον είμαστε special κατηγορία και πλούσιοι οπότε πρέπει να πληρώσουμε !

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Αυτές οι τιμές είναι κομπλέ με πάγιο και όλα όταν μιλάμε για PSTN?

----------


## nasaud

Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο πριν λίγο (ΟΤΕ), και μου είπαν ότι την Δευτέρα θα με πάρουν τηλέφωνο.

----------


## jpcupra

Φανταζομαι οτι αν πω το νουμερο της πεθερας μου που ειναι ακριβως απο επανω θα μου πουνε που θα παιζει.
αρα χτυπω conexaki και ζηταω και vdslaki  :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

> Αυτό με το ISDN και την παραπάνω χρέωση γιατί υπάρχει ? Ξέρει κανείς ?





> Γιατι τετοιος ρατσισμος σε εμας που εχουμε ISDN?


γιατί δεν πληρώνατε μεγαλύτερο πάγιο λόγω isdn? αυτή είναι η διαφορά...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Το 13888 μου είπε ότι από Δευτέρα θα έχουν έτοιμο το σύστημα για να ενημερώνουν αν κάποιος πέφτει (ή όχι) σε ενεργή καμπίνα.

----------


## Vitruvian78

Όταν και αν η νέα υπηρεσία δωθεί στην αγορά εμπορικά θα είναι για ελάχιστες περιοχές στην Ελλάδα και για όσους βρίσκονται σε απόσταση 1 χλμ απο το αστικό κέντρο της περιοχής τους (με την προϋπόθεση οτι έχει εγκατασταθεί VDSL εξοπλισμός στο εκάστοτε Αστικό Κέντρο). Για όλους τους υπόλοιπους δεν αλλάζει τίποτα, ούτε μπορούμε να αποκτήσουμε την νέα υπηρεσία, μέχρι νεοτέρας. Με αλλα λόγια, μετά απο ένα χρόνο τουλάχιστον, αν όχι και αργότερα, θα αρχίσει να έχει σχετικά μεγάλη κάλυψη η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία. Ως τότε, ας ελπίσουμε οτι δεν θα δούμε τις ήδη πενιχρές μας ταχύτητες στο ίντερνετ να εξανεμίζονται πλήρως, λόγω των αυξημένων παρεμβολών, και να επιστρέψουμε και παλι σε συνθήκες 56Κ! Προσωπικά είμαι διατεθημένος να αρχίσω τις επισημες διαμαρτυρίες σε κάθε κατευθυνση (ΕΕΤΤ, Σύνδεσμος Καταναλωτών, κτλ, κτλ) σε περίπτωση που βιώσω την παραμικρή υποβάθμιση των ήδη κακών υπηρεσιών που λαμβάνω. Καλώς κάνει ο ΟΤΕ και αναβαθμίζεται, και θέλει να προσφέρει καλύτερες υπηρεσίες, κτλ. αλλά να το κάνει όταν θα είναι πραγματικά έτοιμος και οχι εις βάρος μιας κατηγορίας πελατών, για να βγαινει απλα να διαφημίζεται οτι ειναι πρωτοπόρος, μεγαλος και τρανός. Με μια τέτοια λογική και η Cosmote, βγήκε πρώτη να πλασάρει το 4G που ζήτημα να είναι ήδη διαθέσιμο απο ελάχιστους αναμεταδότες της μέσα στο λεκανοπέδιο, όταν ενα μεγάλο μερίδιο πελατών της δεν έχει καλή κάλυψη σε 2G καν! Κι αν τηλεφωνήσεις να παραπονεθείς, σου λένε το εξής ευφυές, οτι δεν φταίει η εταιρία, οι πολίτες και οι δήμαρχοι της κάθε περιοχής φταίνε που μας κατεβάζουν τις κεραίες!! Η φιλοσοφία του ΟΤΕ είναι βγάζουμε υπηρεσίες, τις διατυμπανίζουμε, τις ξεσκίζουμε, ασχετα απο το γεγονός οτι ελάχιστος πραγματικός πληθυσμός μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση σε αυτές!

----------


## DVader

> Η χρέωση για το isdn υπήρχε πάντα.


Εγώ που έχω ADSL σε ISDN δεν πληρώνω κάτι παραπάνω λόγω του ISDN-ADSL...

Πληρώνω μεγαλύτερο πάγιο όμως λόγω isdn .... 


Η ανακοίνωση αναφερόταν σε μια έξτρα χρέωση όχι σε πάγιο !

- - - Updated - - -

"Σε περίπτωση ύπαρξης ISDN γραμμής υπάρχει επιπλέον χρέωση 4,31 ευρώ/μήνα"

Εγώ για αυτή μιλάω

----------


## alambi

> Φανταζομαι οτι αν πω το νουμερο της πεθερας μου που ειναι ακριβως απο επανω θα μου πουνε που θα παιζει.
> αρα χτυπω conexaki και ζηταω και vdslaki


ΟΧΙ ... ΟΧΙ ........ χτυπάς αεροπλανάκι και φευγεις οσο πιο μακριά μπορείς από το πεθεράκι .......

----------


## nasaud

Ξέρει κανείς ποιο μόντεμ δίνουν...; 

Το θέμα θα είναι με τα μόντεμ τους, διότι τώρα με το TP LINK πιάνω 20 Mbps και με του ΟΤΕ το ZTE πιάνω 18,5. Εάν μας χώνουν ένα μόντεμ της πλάκας, σίγουρα θα αναγκαστούμε να ξεκινήσουμε πάλι από την αρχή την ιστορία "ποιο μόντεμ είναι καλύτερο για VDSL ΟΤΕ". 

Για να δούμε θα είμαστε από τους πρώτους τυχερούς ή από τους πρώτους άτυχους..

----------


## ep103855

> Όταν και αν η νέα υπηρεσία δωθεί στην αγορά εμπορικά θα είναι για ελάχιστες περιοχές στην Ελλάδα και για όσους βρίσκονται σε απόσταση 1 χλμ απο το αστικό κέντρο της περιοχής τους (με την προϋπόθεση οτι έχει εγκατασταθεί VDSL εξοπλισμός στο εκάστοτε Αστικό Κέντρο). Για όλους τους υπόλοιπους δεν αλλάζει τίποτα, ούτε μπορούμε να αποκτήσουμε την νέα υπηρεσία, μέχρι νεοτέρας. Με αλλα λόγια, μετά απο ένα χρόνο τουλάχιστον, αν όχι και αργότερα, θα αρχίσει να έχει σχετικά μεγάλη κάλυψη η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία. Ως τότε, ας ελπίσουμε οτι δεν θα δούμε τις ήδη πενιχρές μας ταχύτητες στο ίντερνετ να εξανεμίζονται πλήρως, λόγω των αυξημένων παρεμβολών, και να επιστρέψουμε και παλι σε συνθήκες 56Κ! Προσωπικά είμαι διατεθημένος να αρχίσω τις επισημες διαμαρτυρίες σε κάθε κατευθυνση (ΕΕΤΤ, Σύνδεσμος Καταναλωτών, κτλ, κτλ) σε περίπτωση που βιώσω την παραμικρή υποβάθμιση των ήδη κακών υπηρεσιών που λαμβάνω. Καλώς κάνει ο ΟΤΕ και αναβαθμίζεται, και θέλει να προσφέρει καλύτερες υπηρεσίες, κτλ. αλλά να το κάνει όταν θα είναι πραγματικά έτοιμος και οχι εις βάρος μιας κατηγορίας πελατών, για να βγαινει απλα να διαφημίζεται οτι ειναι πρωτοπόρος, μεγαλος και τρανός. Με μια τέτοια λογική και η Cosmote, βγήκε πρώτη να πλασάρει το 4G που ζήτημα να είναι ήδη διαθέσιμο απο ελάχιστους αναμεταδότες της μέσα στο λεκανοπέδιο, όταν ενα μεγάλο μερίδιο πελατών της δεν έχει καλή κάλυψη σε 2G καν! Κι αν τηλεφωνήσεις να παραπονεθείς, σου λένε το εξής ευφυές, οτι δεν φταίει η εταιρία, οι πολίτες και οι δήμαρχοι της κάθε περιοχής φταίνε που μας κατεβάζουν τις κεραίες!! Η φιλοσοφία του ΟΤΕ είναι βγάζουμε υπηρεσίες, τις διατυμπανίζουμε, τις ξεσκίζουμε, ασχετα απο το γεγονός οτι ελάχιστος πραγματικός πληθυσμός μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση σε αυτές!


οπότε ας το κάνουν οι άλλες εταιρίες σωστά? Γιατί πάντα σε όλα έχουμε 2 σταθμά. Και ο "κακός" ΟΤΕ πάντα θα φταίει για τα πάντα. Βλέπεις είναι πιο ευκολο να δείχνεις κάποιον με το δάχτυλο σου λέγοντας "οτι και να συμβεί απο Δευτέρα θα φταίει αυτός", παρά να κάνεις το λογικό πράγμα δηλαδή να ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ
Φυσικά και εγώ θα γκρινιάξω αν δω το 6.5 να κατεβαίνει απο Δευτέρα στο 4 ή πιο κάτω...αλλά απο Δευτέρα..οχι ακομα..

----------


## jpcupra

> ΟΧΙ ... ΟΧΙ ........ χτυπάς αεροπλανάκι και φευγεις οσο πιο μακριά μπορείς από το πεθεράκι .......



 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

=====================================

η πρωτη ενημερωση δυστυχως μαλλον αφορα σε μια αποσταση των 800 μετρων. περισσοτερα λεει θα γνωριζουμε την δευτερα.
αρα παπαλα οι υπαιθριες το κερ@το μου μεσα...  :Evil:

----------


## Vitruvian78

Δεν ειπα να το κάνουν οι άλλες εταιρίες. Αν διάβασες καλά τι εγραψα, είπα οτι ΚΑΛΩΣ κάνει ο ΟΤΕ και αναβαθμίζεται και βγάζει νεες υπηρεσίες, ΑΛΛΑ να το κάνει όταν θα μπορεί να το κάνει και όχι για ελάχιστους και με κίνδυνο να υποβαθμίσει τις υπηρεσίες των υπολοιπων καταναλωτών! Οπως επισης αν διάβασες σωστά, είπα οτι θα περιμένω να δω τι θα γίνει, και με την παραμικρή υποβάθμιση των ηδη κακών υπηρεσιών μου θα αρχίσω τις καταγγελίες όπου μπορώ εναντιον του ΟΤΕ. Αν εσυ βλέπεις μια συνομοσία ανευ λόγου και αιτίας, ή με θεωρείς παράλογο, επειδή κάποιοι είτε ειστε κοντα στο Α/Κ ή σε περιοχές που έχουν εξοπλισμό, ή εργαζόμενοι στον ΟΤΕ και ανυπομονείτε να έχετε τις συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες, δεν σημαίνει οτι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι θα επιβαρυνθούμε μια πολύ πιθανή ανετοιμότητα του ΟΤΕ, που απλα ορέγεται περισσότερα έσοδα και να μαζέψει κόσμο απο άλλους παρόχους (και μάλιστα με παραπαλανητικές πρακτικές του τύπου "Ελάτε, και μετά συγνώμη, αλλα πάρτε απλό ADSL μέχρι νεοτέρας, γιατί πολύ απλά δεν μπορώ να σας καλύψω!"). Υπάρχουν ήδη τέτοια κρούσματα παραπληροφόρησης, μια και ο κόσμος πιστεύει οτι απο Δευτέρα θα μπορει να έχει VDSL απο τον ΟΤΕ!

----------


## techmaniac88

> Δεν ειπα να το κάνουν οι άλλες εταιρίες. Αν διάβασες καλά τι εγραψα, είπα οτι ΚΑΛΩΣ κάνει ο ΟΤΕ και αναβαθμίζεται και βγάζει νεες υπηρεσίες, ΑΛΛΑ να το κάνει όταν θα μπορεί να το κάνει και όχι για ελάχιστους και με κίνδυνο να υποβαθμίσει τις υπηρεσίες των υπολοιπων καταναλωτών! Οπως επισης αν διάβασες σωστά, είπα οτι θα περιμένω να δω τι θα γίνει, και με την παραμικρή υποβάθμιση των ηδη κακών υπηρεσιών μου θα αρχίσω τις καταγγελίες όπου μπορώ εναντιον του ΟΤΕ. Αν εσυ βλέπεις μια συνομοσία ανευ λόγου και αιτίας, ή με θεωρείς παράλογο, επειδή κάποιοι είτε ειστε κοντα στο Α/Κ ή σε περιοχές που έχουν εξοπλισμό, ή εργαζόμενοι στον ΟΤΕ και ανυπομονείτε να έχετε τις συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες, δεν σημαίνει οτι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι θα επιβαρυνθούμε μια πολύ πιθανή ανετοιμότητα του ΟΤΕ, που απλα ορέγεται περισσότερα έσοδα και να μαζέψει κόσμο απο άλλους παρόχους (και μάλιστα με παραπαλανητικές πρακτικές του τύπου "Ελάτε, και μετά συγνώμη, αλλα πάρτε απλό ADSL μέχρι νεοτέρας, γιατί πολύ απλά δεν μπορώ να σας καλύψω!"). Υπάρχουν ήδη τέτοια κρούσματα παραπληροφόρησης, μια και ο κόσμος πιστεύει οτι απο Δευτέρα θα μπορει να έχει VDSL απο τον ΟΤΕ!


Αν εχεις καταλαβει ο ΟΤΕ ξεκιναει το VDSL απο υπαιθρια dslam κυριως στις προβληματικες περιοχες. Γιατι εγω που βλεπω το νεο κουτι εδω κ 1+ χρονο εξω απ'το σπιτι μου να "αραχνιαζει" να πρεπει να περιμενω στα 2mbps για να βαλει πρωτα κουτια και στην υπολοιπη Ελλαδα/Αθηνα; Δεν βγαζει νοημα...

----------


## OTN

Καλησπέρα σας

Διαβάζω διάφορα και γενικά περι ADSL και VDSL και τι θα γίνει και "συνδέομαι στα 15 και θα μου άρεσε να έχω 30" κτλ κτλ...
Απλά να σας ενημερώσω εν έτοι 2012 υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που έχουν μείνει στα 2μβπς γιατί τι Α/Κ είναι στην άλλη άκρη της πόλης (πάντα για Αθήνα μιλάμε).
Για εμένα προσωπικά θα ήταν σωτήριο να συνδέομαι στα 10... Μοναδική επιλογή δορυφορικό ή VDSL... 
Παραθέτω τα της σύνδεσης (ΟΤΕ official):

Upstream
Max Speed:           844
Current Speed:     507
Attenuation:            21,5
SNR :                       14
Downstream   
Max Speed:         3608
Current Speed:   2048
Attenuation:              43
SNR:                          13

Τα λέω όλα αυτά (και είναι το 1ο μου post ω ναι) απλά για να ξέρετε οτι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα... Κάπου διάβασα οτι έξω (εξωτερικό) δίνουν και 120μβπς. Ξέρω θα μου πείτε δεν είμαστε τα ίδια (έχω ζήσει και Αγγλία και είχα το 2005 8μβπς καθαρά; bulldog γαρ). Και έρχομαι το 2012 σε μια από τις υποτιθέμενες "ακριβές" περιοχές της Αθήνας να έχω 2μβπς. Ο καθένας με τον πόνο του είναι το συμπέρασμα μου.... Βούλα είναι η περιοχή.

Αυτά  :Smile: 

food for thought

----------


## jpcupra

> Αν εχεις καταλαβει ο ΟΤΕ ξεκιναει το VDSL απο υπαιθρια dslam κυριως στις προβληματικες περιοχες. Γιατι εγω που βλεπω το νεο κουτι εδω κ 1+ χρονο εξω απ'το σπιτι μου να "αραχνιαζει" να πρεπει να περιμενω στα 2mbps για να βαλει πρωτα κουτια και στην υπολοιπη Ελλαδα/Αθηνα; Δεν βγαζει νοημα...


τσεκαρε το μηνυμα μου 3 μηνυματα πιο πανω...
θα αργησουνε τα καμπινατα αποτι καταλαβα...

----------


## neshtar

> Ξέρει κανείς ποιο μόντεμ δίνουν...; 
> 
> Το θέμα θα είναι με τα μόντεμ τους, διότι τώρα με το TP LINK πιάνω 20 Mbps και με του ΟΤΕ το ZTE πιάνω 18,5. Εάν μας χώνουν ένα μόντεμ της πλάκας, σίγουρα θα αναγκαστούμε να ξεκινήσουμε πάλι από την αρχή την ιστορία "ποιο μόντεμ είναι καλύτερο για VDSL ΟΤΕ". 
> 
> Για να δούμε θα είμαστε από τους πρώτους τυχερούς ή από τους πρώτους άτυχους..


με καθε επιφυλαξη αλλα στον ΟΤΕ Ψυχικου μου ειπαν οτι δινουν αυτο -> http://wwwen.zte.com.cn/en/products/...10_352105.html

αλλα λογικα αν παιζεις απο καμπινα μπορεις να πιασεις μεχρι 100mbs downstream οποτε και με τη κινεζια τα 50 θα ειναι εγγυημενα

----------


## ThReSh

> Εγώ που έχω ADSL σε ISDN δεν πληρώνω κάτι παραπάνω λόγω του ISDN-ADSL...
> 
> Πληρώνω μεγαλύτερο πάγιο όμως λόγω isdn .... 
> 
> 
> Η ανακοίνωση αναφερόταν σε μια έξτρα χρέωση όχι σε πάγιο !
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


οι τιμές στην ανακοίνωση συμπεριλαμβάνουν και πάγιο γραμμής, εφόσον λοιπόν το πάγιο της ISDN είναι υψηλότερο από της PSTN θα υπάρχει αυτή η διαφορά στην τιμή...

----------


## neshtar

> οι τιμές στην ανακοίνωση συμπεριλαμβάνουν και πάγιο γραμμής, εφόσον λοιπόν το πάγιο της ISDN είναι υψηλότερο από της PSTN θα υπάρχει αυτή η διαφορά στην τιμή...


ακριβως η ιδια χρεωση ( €4,31) υπαρχει και για τις ISDN γραμμες σε απλο ADSL double play. Ψιλα γραμματα ->




> Οι τιμές περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 23% και αφορούν συνδέσεις 12μηνης διάρκειας.* Για γραμμή ISDN η μηνιαία χρέωση επαυξάνεται κατά €4,31.* Για τα προγράμματα ΟΤΕ Double Play Απεριόριστα Plus, το βήμα χρέωσης για κλήσεις προς κινητά, εντός του χρόνου ομιλίας, είναι ανά λεπτό, ενώ μετά την εξάντληση του παρεχόμενου χρόνου ομιλίας ισχύει ο εκάστοτε τιμοκατάλογος ΟΤΕ. Σε περίπτωση διακοπής πριν από την πάροδο του 12μηνου, χρεώνεται εφάπαξ τέλος αποδέσμευσης €95 για τα OTE Double Play 2 Απεριόριστα και OTE Double Play 2 Απεριόριστα Plus και €110 για τα OTE Double Play 24 Απεριόριστα και OTE Double Play 24 Απεριόριστα Plus.
> O εξοπλισμός υποστηρίζεται για βλάβες (μη υπευθυνότητας πελάτη) καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια της αντίστοιχης υπηρεσίας, χωρίς πρόσθετη επιβάρυνση. Σε περίπτωση κατάργησης του ΟΤΕ Conn-x, ο εξοπλισμός θα πρέπει να επιστραφεί στον ΟΤΕ εντός δέκα (10) εργάσιμων ημερών. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση υπάρχει εφάπαξ επιβάρυνση 24,60€.

----------


## Kakashi

> Όταν και αν η νέα υπηρεσία δωθεί στην αγορά εμπορικά θα είναι για ελάχιστες περιοχές στην Ελλάδα και για όσους βρίσκονται σε απόσταση 1 χλμ απο το αστικό κέντρο της περιοχής τους (με την προϋπόθεση οτι έχει εγκατασταθεί VDSL εξοπλισμός στο εκάστοτε Αστικό Κέντρο). Για όλους τους υπόλοιπους δεν αλλάζει τίποτα, ούτε μπορούμε να αποκτήσουμε την νέα υπηρεσία, μέχρι νεοτέρας. Με αλλα λόγια, μετά απο ένα χρόνο τουλάχιστον, αν όχι και αργότερα, θα αρχίσει να έχει σχετικά μεγάλη κάλυψη η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία.


Δεν ισχύει, είναι περίπου 315.000 eligible πελάτες (γραμμές) VDSL για Δευτέρα. Ένα ~15% σε KV, οι υπόλοιποι σε Α/Κ.

----------


## WAntilles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...pdBnfiZo#t=11s


*Spoiler:*

----------


## stratus

Aν καλυπτει την περιοχη μου εφυγα σφαιρα.

----------


## jpcupra

> Aν καλυπτει την περιοχη μου εφυγα σφαιρα.


kaι σενα σου λειπουν mbit ε???? :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ας αλλάξει ο τιτλος σε κάτι ποι σχετικό οπως 'Μπαινω και λεω το πόνο μου'.

Δε παίζεστε.

----------


## stratus

> kaι σενα σου λειπουν mbit ε????


Εχεις καποιο προβλημα με ποιον providrer θα εχω συνδεση;

----------


## paraponiaris

παιδες ας διαβασουμε τις εντυπωσεις των πειραματοζωων εεεε θελω να πω των πρωτων συνδρομητων  :Razz:  κ μετα βλεπουμε για το τι θα κραξουμε...αλλωστε παντα εχουμε ως γνησιοι Ελληνες κατι να κραξουμε...Οπως και να εχει καποια προβληματακια θα υπαρξουν στην αρχη.Υπομονη το βημα εγινε!!!Τωρα απλα περιμενουμε για πιο μεγαλη καλυψη.FYI ουτε εγω καλυπτομαι λογω αποστασεως.Αλλλα οποιος θελει να δει πανω κατω αν καλυπτεται απο VDSL μπορει να το δει στο site της CYTA(δεν ειναι 100% αυτο που λεω).

----------


## balandis

για μας μακρια θα γινει τιποτα ???καμοια γνωμη παιδες??υπαρχει κανα νεο???

----------


## sdikr

> για μας μακρια θα γινει τιποτα ???καμοια γνωμη παιδες??υπαρχει κανα νεο???


Οτι θα γίνει θα γίνει, το πότε δεν ξέρουμε.
Πάντως σήμερα είδα περασμένες οπτικές σε μερικά καφάο στην Εγνατία (δεν έχουν βάλει ακόμα καινούργιες καμπίνες),  αυτό τουλάχιστον σημαίνει ότι το έχουν πάρει ζεστά το θέμα.

----------


## balandis

μακαρι ρε φιλε δεν ανεχω αλλο με αυτα τα 3.4.5 μβ/ς ευχομαι να πιασουμε και εμεις τουλαχιστον10 :Smile:

----------


## nnn

> με καθε επιφυλαξη αλλα στον ΟΤΕ Ψυχικου μου ειπαν οτι δινουν αυτο -> http://wwwen.zte.com.cn/en/products/...10_352105.html
> 
> αλλα λογικα αν παιζεις απο καμπινα μπορεις να πιασεις μεχρι 100mbs downstream οποτε και με τη κινεζια τα 50 θα ειναι εγγυημενα


Αυτό δίνει και η Wind σε πελάτες που γυρίζει σε VDSL, το είχα και "έπαιξα" λίγο το μεσημέρι, καλό είναι με πολλά πράγματα να παραμετροποιήσεις και εύκολο Web UI.

----------


## gazakias

οι καμπίνες που αναφέρετε , πως μοιάζουν ?

ειμαι Αιγάλεω , Λ.Θηβών υπάρχει εκει ???

----------


## KYRIAKOSTHESS

> Οτι θα γίνει θα γίνει, το πότε δεν ξέρουμε.
> Πάντως σήμερα είδα περασμένες οπτικές σε μερικά καφάο στην Εγνατία (δεν έχουν βάλει ακόμα καινούργιες καμπίνες),  αυτό τουλάχιστον σημαίνει ότι το έχουν πάρει ζεστά το θέμα.


Αγαπητέ από Θεσσαλονίκη είσαι...?? Εγνατία που περίπου είδες να περνάνε τις οπτικές στα καφαο...σε ποιο ύψος ?? Δεν μένω μακριά πολύ από την Εγνατία...και αν ξεκινήσει Εγνατία , θα ξεκινήσει και περιφερειακά μετά σε μεγάλους δρόμους κτλ !! 
Μακάρι να ξεκινήσουν επιτέλους και εδώ Θεσσαλονίκη να σκάβουν , στην Αθήνα το έχουν πάρει ποιο ζεστά το θέμα !! 
 Είναι για όλους θέμα χρόνου καθαρά...αν αρχίσει σε μια περιοχή και ειδικά επίσημα από Δευτέρα , τότε όλες οι περιοχές θα πάρουν την σειρά τους μοιραία , δεν μπορεί κάποιος να μπει εμπόδιο πλέων δύσκολο...όσο καθυστέρησε καθυστέρησε από διάφορους παράγοντες...τώρα μακάρι να βιαστούν λίγο , να " γκαζώσουν " !!

----------


## sdikr

> Αγαπητέ από Θεσσαλονίκη είσαι...?? Εγνατία που περίπου είδες να περνάνε τις οπτικές στα καφαο...σε ποιο ύψος ?? Δεν μένω μακριά πολύ από την Εγνατία...και αν ξεκινήσει Εγνατία , θα ξεκινήσει και περιφερειακά μετά σε μεγάλους δρόμους κτλ !! 
> Μακάρι να ξεκινήσουν επιτέλους και εδώ Θεσσαλονίκη να σκάβουν , στην Αθήνα το έχουν πάρει ποιο ζεστά το θέμα !! 
>  Είναι για όλους θέμα χρόνου καθαρά...αν αρχίσει σε μια περιοχή και ειδικά επίσημα από Δευτέρα , τότε όλες οι περιοχές θα πάρουν την σειρά τους μοιραία , δεν μπορεί κάποιος να μπει εμπόδιο πλέων δύσκολο...όσο καθυστέρησε καθυστέρησε από διάφορους παράγοντες...τώρα μακάρι να βιαστούν λίγο , να " γκαζώσουν " !!


απο το παλιό 424  προς το ιπποκράτειο

----------


## aragorn

Στον οικισμό που μένω, υπάρχουν 2 οπτικές ίνες που έρχονται στο καφάο του ΟΤΕ.
Adsl όμως παίρνουμε μέσω χαλκού. Για να δούμε από Δευτέρα αν στον Έντισον θα είναι διαθέσιμο vdsl...

----------


## nanas

http://broadbandtest.eett.gr/

εδώ θα δείτε αν παίζετε σε vdsl

----------


## 21706

> Στον οικισμό που μένω, υπάρχουν 2 οπτικές ίνες που έρχονται στο καφάο του ΟΤΕ.
> Adsl όμως παίρνουμε μέσω χαλκού. Για να δούμε από Δευτέρα αν στον Έντισον θα είναι διαθέσιμο vdsl...


SNR / Attn : 9(dB) / 5,5(dB)
Δίπλα στο Α/Κ μένεις;

----------


## aragorn

> SNR / Attn : 9(dB) / 5,5(dB)
> Δίπλα στο Α/Κ μένεις;


Ναι, ακριβώς δίπλα.

----------


## nanas

παιδιά η forthnet έχετε ακούσει αν θα παρέχει vdsl;

----------


## @ST

> Ναι, ακριβώς δίπλα.


ωραιος...

----------


## neshtar

> οι καμπίνες που αναφέρετε , πως μοιάζουν ?


η συγκεκριμενη ειναι η "μεγαλη" τριπλη υπαρχουν και λιγο μικροτερες διπλες

----------


## @ST

πηρα μολις τηλ. στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων forthnet και μου ειπαν οτι θα ειναι πολυ συντομα διαθεσιμο.

Δεν ειχαν ετοιμη ακομα την εφαρμογη για να κανουμε το test για το αν μπορω να εχω vdsl

μου ειπαν απαραιτητη προυποθεση να απεχω απο το DSLAM αποσταση μεχρι 800μ

οσων αφορα το κοστος και τον εξοπλισμο. Το κοστος ειναι +10€ στο πακετο που ηδη εχω (forthnet adsl economy)
εξοπλισμος απο καταστημα forthnet που θα γινει η αιτηση

ΑΥΤΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩΝ...

----------


## nanas

ο ΟΤΕ είναι +5 ευρώ
αραγε με το vdsl θα έχουμε τα ίδια με snr 6 ή 9 fast/ interleaved και αντίστοιχο "κλέψιμο" στην ταχύτητα κλειδώματος;;;




> πηρα μολις τηλ. στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων forthnet και μου ειπαν οτι θα ειναι πολυ συντομα διαθεσιμο.
> 
> Δεν ειχαν ετοιμη ακομα την εφαρμογη για να κανουμε το test για το αν μπορω να εχω vdsl
> 
> μου ειπαν απαραιτητη προυποθεση να απεχω απο το DSLAM αποσταση μεχρι 800μ
> 
> οσων αφορα το κοστος και τον εξοπλισμο. Το κοστος ειναι +10€ στο πακετο που ηδη εχω (forthnet adsl economy)
> εξοπλισμος απο καταστημα forthnet που θα γινει η αιτηση
> 
> ΑΥΤΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩΝ...

----------


## pelopas1

εάν κάποιος κατοικεί στην τριπολη...ας μας πει αν από δευτέρα θα ενεργοποιηθούν οι συνδέσεις VDSL

----------


## cyberten

> πηρα μολις τηλ. στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων forthnet και μου ειπαν οτι θα ειναι πολυ συντομα διαθεσιμο.
> 
> Δεν ειχαν ετοιμη ακομα την εφαρμογη για να κανουμε το test για το αν μπορω να εχω vdsl
> 
> μου ειπαν απαραιτητη προυποθεση να απεχω απο το DSLAM αποσταση μεχρι 800μ
> 
> οσων αφορα το κοστος και τον εξοπλισμο. Το κοστος ειναι +10€ στο πακετο που ηδη εχω (forthnet adsl economy)
> εξοπλισμος απο καταστημα forthnet που θα γινει η αιτηση
> 
> ΑΥΤΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩΝ...



Στον ιστότοπό τους όμως δεν βλέπω να έχουν ανακοινώσει διάθεση vdsl. Λαμβάνεις μέρος σε κάποιο πιλοτικό;

----------


## @ST

> http://broadbandtest.eett.gr/
> 
> εδώ θα δείτε αν παίζετε σε vdsl




αυτο σημαινει οτι συμφερει να βαλω 30mbps και οχι 50mbps, εφοσον λεει οτι μπορω να εχω μεχρι 33mbps;;; :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Στον ιστότοπό τους όμως δεν βλέπω να έχουν ανακοινώσει διάθεση vdsl. Λαμβάνεις μέρος σε κάποιο πιλοτικό;


οχι... απλα πηρα τηλ. στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων 13831. Ισως να μην αναφερουν κατι γιατι δεν ειναι ετοιμοι ακομα οσων αφορα την εφαρμογη με την οποια βλεπουν αν μπορεις να εχεις vdsl -οπως ειπαν- και η υπηρεσια δεν ειναι ακομα εμπορικα διαθεσιμη

----------


## jpcupra

> Εχεις καποιο προβλημα με ποιον providrer θα εχω συνδεση;


ουτε εχω προβλημα, ουτε ειχα, ουτε θα εχω. κανεις οτι σ'αρεσει και αγαπας..
το συγκεκριμενο νημα δινει καποιες ελπιδες σε μας του πικραμενους που δεν εχουμε στον ηλιο μοιρα.
δεν μπορω ομως να μπαινω και να βλεπω αυτη την κακομοιρια απο μερικους που ομως παιζουνε σε πολυ μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες
συγκριτικα με τους υπολοιπους, να περιμενουν ποτε θα δωσει ο Οτε vdsl.

αποτι βλεπω ομως εισαι στο vdsl της cyta και κλειδωνεις 35 καρφι.
αρα ποιος ο λογος που προσμενεις τον Οτε? 

αν παρεξηγησα κατι να με συγχωρεις, ειμαι ευεξαπτο αγορι.

----------


## Ais

Να ρωτησω εχω καμπινα στα 120 μετρα απο το σπιτι. Πως ξερω οτι είναι ανεργοποιημένες?
@ST: Πως εκανες το τεστ?

----------


## sdikr

> http://broadbandtest.eett.gr/
> 
> Μόνο που αυτό καλύπτει μόνο την περίπτωση vdsl απο το Α/Κ  και όχι απο το καφάο
> 
> εδώ θα δείτε αν παίζετε σε vdsl





> πηρα μολις τηλ. στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων forthnet και μου ειπαν οτι θα ειναι πολυ συντομα διαθεσιμο.
> 
> Δεν ειχαν ετοιμη ακομα την εφαρμογη για να κανουμε το test για το αν μπορω να εχω vdsl
> 
> μου ειπαν απαραιτητη προυποθεση να απεχω απο το DSLAM αποσταση μεχρι 800μ
> 
> οσων αφορα το κοστος και τον εξοπλισμο. Το κοστος ειναι +10€ στο πακετο που ηδη εχω (forthnet adsl economy)
> εξοπλισμος απο καταστημα forthnet που θα γινει η αιτηση
> 
> ΑΥΤΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩΝ...


Αυτό θα είναι της forthnet και θα είναι μέσω του Α/Κ και όχι απο το καφάο που είναι κοντά σου.
πχ μπορεί να είσαι στα 1000 μέτρα απο το Α/Κ  αλλά στα 100 απο το καφάο του ΟΤΕ

----------


## @ST

> Αυτό θα είναι της forthnet και θα είναι μέσω του Α/Κ και όχι απο το καφάο που είναι κοντά σου.
> πχ μπορεί να είσαι στα 1000 μέτρα απο το Α/Κ  αλλά στα 100 απο το καφάο του ΟΤΕ



θες να πεις οτι αν ο οτε εχει καφαο vdsl ποιο κοντα σε μενα θα μου δωσει καλυτερη ταχυτητα απο την forthnet που θα μου δωσει vdsl απο το ΑΚ;;;

----------


## iliask

Σε ερώτηση μου στον Οτε πάντως σήμερα κράτησαν το τηλέφωνο μου για να με ενημερώσουν μόλις είναι διαθέσιμη η υπηρεσία . Απο ότι κατάλαβα η κοπέλα που μου μίλαγε έιχε πρόσβαση στο να δεί έαν  υπάρχει δυνατότητα συνδεσης αλλά μαλλόν ρώτησε κάποιον υπευθυνο και μου είπε πως θα με καλέσουν μόλις είναι έτοιμη η αφαρμογή .

----------


## neshtar

> http://broadbandtest.eett.gr/
> 
> εδώ θα δείτε αν παίζετε σε vdsl


αχρηστο ειναι. Κοιτας απλα τα στατιστικα της ADSL σου

αν εχεις attenuation κατω απο 14 θα μπορεις να εχεις VDSL απο το ΑΚ. 30ρι απο 14 και κατω, για 50ρι θα θες χαμηλο μονοψηφιο
αν εχεις attenuation πανω απο 14 θα χρειαστεις VDSL απο το KV (καφαο), κανε τσαρκα γυρω γυρω απο το σπιτι σου, αν εχεις τα παλια σιδερενια KV του ΟΤΕ ατυχησες, αν εχεις τα καινουργια, μεγαλα, ασπρα KV παιζεις μπαλα.

----------


## vaggos_fromhell

Ρε παιδιά έχω μια απορία. Πήρα πριν λίγο τηλέφωνο στο 13888 να ρωτήσω αν θα είναι διαθέσιμη η υπηρεσία στην περιοχή μου (που θα είναι λογικά αφού υπάρχουν πάνω απο 20 νέα καφαο στην περιοχή μου) και μου είπανε ότι δεν μπορούνε να μου πουν γιατί δεν είμαι στον ΟΤΕ!!! Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω όταν γίνει διαθέσιμο το vdsl θα πρέπει να πάω πρώτα ΟΤΕ τη γραμμή και μετά να κάνω αίτηση για vdsl;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> θες να πεις οτι αν ο οτε εχει καφαο vdsl ποιο κοντα σε μενα θα μου δωσει καλυτερη ταχυτητα απο την forthnet που θα μου δωσει vdsl απο το ΑΚ;;;


Φυσικά...

----------


## neshtar

> Ρε παιδιά έχω μια απορία. Πήρα πριν λίγο τηλέφωνο στο 13888 να ρωτήσω αν θα είναι διαθέσιμη η υπηρεσία στην περιοχή μου (που θα είναι λογικά αφού υπάρχουν πάνω απο 20 νέα καφαο στην περιοχή μου) και μου είπανε ότι δεν μπορούνε να μου πουν γιατί δεν είμαι στον ΟΤΕ!!! Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω όταν γίνει διαθέσιμο το vdsl θα πρέπει να πάω πρώτα ΟΤΕ τη γραμμή και μετά να κάνω αίτηση για vdsl;


φυσικο ειναι, ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει προσβαση στη γραμμη σου για να τη μετρησει. Για VDSL απο το το ΑΚ χρησιμοποιεις τον μποσουλα του 14 attenuation, η απο βδομαδα τους ρωτας αν το KV σου ειναι ενεργοποιημενο (η το πιο απλο γραφεις το νουμερο του KV σου και πας στον ΟΤΕ της περιοχης σου και ρωτας, εγω πχ ετσι ρωτησα στο Ψυχικο και μου ειπαν ναι, ειναι ενεργο, απο δευτερα μπορειτε να κανετε αιτηση μπλα μπλα)

----------


## nnn

> Ρε παιδιά έχω μια απορία. Πήρα πριν λίγο τηλέφωνο στο 13888 να ρωτήσω αν θα είναι διαθέσιμη η υπηρεσία στην περιοχή μου (που θα είναι λογικά αφού υπάρχουν πάνω απο 20 νέα καφαο στην περιοχή μου) και μου είπανε ότι δεν μπορούνε να μου πουν γιατί δεν είμαι στον ΟΤΕ!!! Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω όταν γίνει διαθέσιμο το vdsl θα πρέπει να πάω πρώτα ΟΤΕ τη γραμμή και μετά να κάνω αίτηση για vdsl;


Για να πάρεις VDSL ΟΤΕ φυσικά θα πρέπει να πας ΟΤΕ, όταν δώσει η Wind VDSL, κάτι που δειλά-δειλά κάνει σε ορισμένους τότε θα βάλεις VDSL από αυτήν.

----------


## jpcupra

> Ρε παιδιά έχω μια απορία. Πήρα πριν λίγο τηλέφωνο στο 13888 να ρωτήσω αν θα είναι διαθέσιμη η υπηρεσία στην περιοχή μου (που θα είναι λογικά αφού υπάρχουν πάνω απο 20 νέα καφαο στην περιοχή μου) και μου είπανε ότι δεν μπορούνε να μου πουν γιατί δεν είμαι στον ΟΤΕ!!! Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω όταν γίνει διαθέσιμο το vdsl θα πρέπει να πάω πρώτα ΟΤΕ τη γραμμή και μετά να κάνω αίτηση για vdsl;


τραγικο αλλα ισχυει...
δεν εχεις κανεναν απο πανω-κατω να δωσεις το τηλ τους?

----------


## nnn

Το τραγικό δεν κατάλαβα, δεν μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να έχει πρόσβαση σε γραμμές άλλου πάροχου.

----------


## jpcupra

> Για να πάρεις VDSL ΟΤΕ φυσικά θα πρέπει να πας ΟΤΕ, όταν δώσει η Wind VDSL, κάτι που δειλά-δειλά κάνει σε ορισμένους τότε θα βάλεις VDSL από αυτήν.


μας καλυψε και ο admin  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Το τραγικό δεν κατάλαβα, δεν μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να έχει πρόσβαση σε γραμμές άλλου πάροχου.


imo, θεωρω οτι πισω απ'ολα τα δικτυα ειναι ο Οτε - ο Οτε δινει σε ολους τους αλλους. βαση αυτης της λογικης υπεθεσα οτι μπορει να δει αλλα ειναι ενα
τρικακι θαρρω για να τραβηξει παλι πισω κοσμο.
ας πουμε η cyta γιατι μου λεει οτι απεχω τοσο και τοσο και τοσο ενω ειμαι στην wind?ο Οτε γιατι να μην μπορει...
δεν θελει obv.

----------


## vaggos_fromhell

> τραγικο αλλα ισχυει...
> δεν εχεις κανεναν απο πανω-κατω να δωσεις το τηλ τους?


Έχω αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα. Και να το δωσω είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι θα μου πουν ότι είναι διαθέσιμο. Το θέμα είναι όταν με το καλό τη Δευτέρα γίνει διαθέσιμο επίσημα να μπορώ να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο να κάνω αίτηση κατευθείαν για vdsl και όχι να πρέπει πρώτα να μεταφερθώ στον ΟΤΕ. Όπως και να έχει μου ζητήσανε κινητό τηλέφωνο για να με καλέσουν όταν γίνει διαθέσιμη η υπηρεσία. Θα δούμε.

----------


## jpcupra

> Έχω αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα. Και να το δωσω είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι θα μου πουν ότι είναι διαθέσιμο. Το θέμα είναι όταν με το καλό τη Δευτέρα γίνει διαθέσιμο επίσημα να μπορώ να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο να κάνω αίτηση κατευθείαν για vdsl και όχι να πρέπει πρώτα να μεταφερθώ στον ΟΤΕ. Όπως και να έχει μου ζητήσανε κινητό τηλέφωνο για να με καλέσουν όταν γίνει διαθέσιμη η υπηρεσία. Θα δούμε.


νομιζω πως κανοντας μεταφορα και ζητωντας να σε συνδεσουν απευθειας σε vdsl δεν θα εχεις καποιο θεμα.
αν φυσικα ειναι εφικτο.

----------


## vaggos_fromhell

> νομιζω πως κανοντας μεταφορα και ζητωντας να σε συνδεσουν απευθειας σε vdsl δεν θα εχεις καποιο θεμα.
> αν φυσικα ειναι εφικτο.


Σίγουρα απλά το θέμα είναι να ξέρω αν είναι εφικτό. Μην γυρίσω τη γραμμή ΟΤΕ και δεν είναι διαθέσιμο το vdsl. Όπως και να χει θα δώσω το τηλέφωνο ενός γείτονα που μένει στην ίδια πολυκατοικία όταν καλέσω.

----------


## tnt

Σε αυτή την σελίδα http://www.otewholesale.gr/Services/...R/Default.aspx με έχει στον Πίνακα 3 για ενεργοποιήση Μάιο 2012.. Τελικά έβαλαν το Μάιο του 2012 τα καινούρια καφάο? Δεν έχω πετύχει τίποτα κοντά στο σπίτι και τα παλιά που ξέρω που είναι παραμένουν απείραχτα στο ίδιο μέρος..

----------


## sdikr

> Σίγουρα απλά το θέμα είναι να ξέρω αν είναι εφικτό. Μην γυρίσω τη γραμμή ΟΤΕ και δεν είναι διαθέσιμο το vdsl. Όπως και να χει θα δώσω το τηλέφωνο ενός γείτονα που μένει στην ίδια πολυκατοικία όταν καλέσω.


Είναι σαν να πας στα goodys και να ζητάς ενα big mac,   :Razz:

----------


## neshtar

> Σε αυτή την σελίδα http://www.otewholesale.gr/Services/...R/Default.aspx με έχει στον Πίνακα 3 για ενεργοποιήση Μάιο 2012.. Τελικά έβαλαν το Μάιο του 2012 τα καινούρια καφάο? Δεν έχω πετύχει τίποτα κοντά στο σπίτι και τα παλιά που ξέρω που είναι παραμένουν απείραχτα στο ίδιο μέρος..


αν διαβασεις την επικεφαλιδα λεει Α/Κ με προβλεψη για εγκατεστημενο VDSL εξοπλισμο *σε Α/Κ*
κοινως οτι το Α/Κ σου θα εξυπηρετει VDSL οχι οτι θα υπαρχουν υπαιθριες καμπινες

----------


## jpcupra

> αν διαβασεις την επικεφαλιδα λεει Α/Κ με προβλεψη για εγκατεστημενο VDSL εξοπλισμο *σε Α/Κ*
> κοινως οτι το Α/Κ σου θα εξυπηρετει VDSL οχι οτι θα υπαρχουν υπαιθριες καμπινες


και σε μενα αναφερει το Α/Κ ηλιουπολεως οπου και ανηκω.
τριγυρω μου ομως μετραω 4 καμπινες εκ των οποιων στην μια ειμαι συνδεδεμενος.
αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν θα παρω απο δευτερα vdsl?  :Thinking:

----------


## neshtar

> και σε μενα αναφερει το Α/Κ ηλιουπολεως οπου και ανηκω.
> τριγυρω μου ομως μετραω 4 καμπινες εκ των οποιων στην μια ειμαι συνδεδεμενος.
> αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν θα παρω απο δευτερα vdsl?


δεν κατανοω την ερωτηση σου. Ο προηγουμενος ρωτησε γιατι δεν εχει καμπινες ενω στη λιστα του ΟΤΕ λεει οτι θα εχει μεχρι το Μαιο του 12, του απαντησα απλα η λιστα δε λεει οτι θα εχει καμπινες μεχρι το Μαιο του 12, λεει οτι το Α/Κ θα εχει VDSL εξοπλισμο. Εσυ τι σχεση εχεις? Αμα εχεις καινουργιες καμπινες ... εχεις

----------


## jpcupra

> δεν κατανοω την ερωτηση σου. Ο προηγουμενος ρωτησε γιατι δεν εχει καμπινες ενω στη λιστα του ΟΤΕ λεει οτι θα εχει μεχρι το Μαιο του 12, του απαντησα απλα η λιστα δε λεει οτι θα εχει καμπινες μεχρι το Μαιο του 12, λεει οτι το Α/Κ θα εχει VDSL εξοπλισμο. Εσυ τι σχεση εχεις? Αμα εχεις καινουργιες καμπινες ... εχεις


lol... οντως τα εμπλεξα γιατι δεν προσεξα ακριβως το τι ρωτησε ο φιλος.
καινουργιες κουτα εχω. απλα δεν αναφερει στα στοιχεια αλιμος-αργυρουπολη οπου μενω.αναφερει μονο το α/κ στο οποιο ειμαι.
δευτερα λοιπον δινει ο οτε μεσω α/κ στις υπαιθριες? εχω καταλαβει σωστα 'η τσαμπα τρωω τα πληκτρολογια???  :Razz:

----------


## 21706

> lol... οντως τα εμπλεξα γιατι δεν προσεξα ακριβως το τι ρωτησε ο φιλος.
> καινουργιες κουτα εχω. απλα δεν αναφερει στα στοιχεια αλιμος-αργυρουπολη οπου μενω.αναφερει μονο το α/κ στο οποιο ειμαι.
> δευτερα λοιπον δινει ο οτε μεσω α/κ στις υπαιθριες? εχω καταλαβει σωστα 'η τσαμπα τρωω τα πληκτρολογια???


Για τον πίνακα 3 λες;

----------


## Vitruvian78

> Σίγουρα απλά το θέμα είναι να ξέρω αν είναι εφικτό. Μην γυρίσω τη γραμμή ΟΤΕ και δεν είναι διαθέσιμο το vdsl. Όπως και να χει θα δώσω το τηλέφωνο ενός γείτονα που μένει στην ίδια πολυκατοικία όταν καλέσω.


Με 40(dB) μην περιμένεις να μπορείς να έχεις vdsl. Μείνε όπως είσαι μέχρι να γίνει διαθεσιμο σε όλους. Ως τότε και ο πάροχος σου ενδεχομένως να μπορει να σου δώσει. Κι εγώ Φιλοθέη είμαι, οι καμπίνες δεν ειναι ακόμη ενεργές στην περιοχή....

----------


## jpcupra

> Για τον πίνακα 3 λες;


yeap...

----------


## 21706

Αυτά που γράφει ο πίνακας 3 είναι για τον Μάιο 2012.
Από τότε μέχρι τώρα έχουν γίνει πολλά έργα και δεν
αποκλείεται να είσαι από τους τυχερούς. Σε μερικές
μέρες θα το ξέρεις.

----------


## AssVas

Όσο αφορά το θέμα με τις παρεμβολές , βάση της ΕΕΤΤ εφαρμόζεται μέτρο που αφαιρεί μέρος από τις συχνότητες, το έχουμε γράψει 8 φορές τουλάχιστον σε αρκετά topic, και υπάρχει στην εφημερίδα της κυβέρνησης. 






> Nα θέσω και πάλι το ερώτημα μιας και απασχολεί αρκετό κόσμο,αν πάμε στο απλό adsl2+ του οτε και παίρνουμε απο τις καινούργιες καμπίνες θα μας γυρίσουν σε οπτικές και θα καρφωθούμε στα 24mbps η κάπου εκεί κοντά τέλος πάντων?
> Η θα παραμείνουμε στο χαλκό όπως τώρα?


και να μπεί κάποιος στην οπτική σε adsl2+ modulation θα συγχρονίζει από 12-18mbit βάση του περιορισμού αυτού φίλε μου. 




Y.Γ
Μερικοί εδώ μέσα είναι τόσο άσχετοι , όσο δε πάει και εκφέρουν και άποψη κιόλας, χωρίς να κάνουν ένα στοιχειώδες search . Όσα χρόνια και να περάσουν θα παραμείνουν άσχετοι διότι δε θέλουν να μάθουν, ΔΕ διαβάζουν ή διαβάζουν και δε κατανοούν . Παρακαλώ να σωπάσουν.

----------


## jpcupra

> Αυτά που γράφει ο πίνακας 3 είναι για τον Μάιο 2012.
> Από τότε μέχρι τώρα έχουν γίνει πολλά έργα και δεν
> αποκλείεται να είσαι από τους τυχερούς. Σε μερικές
> μέρες θα το ξέρεις.


σε ευχαριστω πολυ.
φανταστηκα οτι δεν εχει ανανεωθει η λιστα και με επιβεβαιωνεις με την σκεψη σου.
απο το στομα σου και στου οτε τ'αυτι.
ευχομαι να εισαι και εσυ απο τους τυχερους.  :Smile:

----------


## CptBill

εντοπισα και εγω το δικο μου καφαο διπλα απο το σπιτι μου και συνειδητοποιησα πως πριν κανα 6μηνο ειχαν σκαψει οπτικες οι οποιες τερματιζουν διπλα στο καφαο, σε ενα φρεατιο του ΟΤΕ.
Οποτε το μονο που μενει ειναι να αλλαχθει το καφαο με νεα καμπινα!

----------


## KYRIAKOSTHESS

Αυτές οι λίστες με τις τοποθεσίες που υπάρχουν είναι πραγματικά ΜΗ ανανεωμένες εδώ και μήνες και επιβεβαιωμένα πολλοί χρήστες αναφέρουν νέες περιοχές με δραστηριότητα σε έργα που στης λίστες αυτές δεν υπάρχουν....προφανώς από τον Μάιο μέχρι τώρα τα έργα επιταχύνθηκαν στο θέμα της τοποθέτησης νέων καμπίνων...άρα οι λίστες αυτές είναι ανημέρωτες σε μεγάλο βαθμό , γιαυτό καλό θα ήταν να ξέραμε τώρα αυτή την περίοδο που γίνονται έργα και που είναι έτοιμοι , μια νέα λίστα κοινός !! Το σίγουρο είναι ότι η διαδικασία τουλάχιστον από την Δευτέρα θα προχωράει ποιο εντατικά , οποτε θέμα χρόνου είναι να δούμε να ξεφυτρώνουν νέες καμπίνες συνέχεια , θα πηγαίνει από περιοχή σε περιοχή...σαν το φυσικό αέριο ένα πράμα που εξαπλώθηκε πολύ γρήγορα !! 

Φαντάζομαι αυτό το εργαλείο - εφαρμογή που θα μας ενημερώνει αν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες περιμετρικά καμπίνες από το σπιτι μας ή αν μπορούμε να πάρουμε από Αστικό κέντρο εναλλακτικά , θα είναι διαθέσιμο από εβδομάδα στο σαιτ του ΟΤΕ...όπως και με το ADSL2+ , θα χτυπάς το νούμερο και θα σου αναφέρει αν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ή όχι στην νέα υπηρεσία !! Αυτό προς το παρόν μόνο από το 13888 παίζει..η και εκεί ακόμα δεν είναι έτοιμο.. ??

----------


## vaggos_fromhell

> Με 40(dB) μην περιμένεις να μπορείς να έχεις vdsl. Μείνε όπως είσαι μέχρι να γίνει διαθεσιμο σε όλους. Ως τότε και ο πάροχος σου ενδεχομένως να μπορει να σου δώσει. Κι εγώ Φιλοθέη είμαι, οι καμπίνες δεν ειναι ακόμη ενεργές στην περιοχή....


Έχω καμπίνα δίπλα μου οπότε θα μπορέσω. Το αν είναι ενεργες δεν το γνωρίζω. Πρωτα θα το διαπιστώσω και μετά θα κάνω αίτηση.

----------


## XTinCtion

Με τα Routers μας τι γίνεται???...όσοι έχουμε ADSL2+ θα μπορούμε να πιάσουμε υποτιθέμενα τις ταχύτητες?

----------


## bazzil

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς αν θα μειωθούν οι τιμές του ADSL; Για να περάσουμε όλοι απο ADSL σε VDSL όπως γινόταν παλαιότερα με τις αυξήσεις σε ταχύτητες δεν νομίζω μιας και πρόκειτε για διαφορετική τεχνολογία. Τουλάχιστον για εμάς που απολαμβάνουμε τις υπηρεσίες του εως 24/2 = 12 ας κάνουν μια μείωση τιμής τουλάχιστον.

----------


## poli361

Τι να πούμε εμείς με 0,8 μβ/ς....

----------


## KYRIAKOSTHESS

Προφανώς θα δώσουν άλλα ρουτερς συμβατά με την νέα υπηρεσία !! Δωρεάν φανταζομαι κάνοντας την αλλαγή !!

----------


## apnet

Oι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι γιατί καθυστερούν;

Υ.Γ Βάλτε ξυπνητήρι πρωί πρωί τη δευτέρα

- - - Updated - - -




> Προφανώς θα δώσουν άλλα ρουτερς συμβατά με την νέα υπηρεσία !! Δωρεάν φανταζομαι κάνοντας την αλλαγή !!


Θα τα βγάλουν από τις μετακομίσεις τα "σπασμένα".

----------


## vtbpro

Ερωτηση...
Μενω στα Μελισσια με συνορα με την τη Νεα Πεντελη. Εδω και μερικες εβδομαδες εχω παρατηρησει εργα στον ακριβως παραλληλο δρομο, κατω  απο το σπιτι (Αγιου Συλα) και 3 τετραγωνα πισω απο το σπιτι. Με την κλασικη σκαμμενη γραμμουλα στο δρομο διπλα απο το πεζοδρομιο. Παιζει να εχω vdsl απο Δευτερα? Δεν ξερω που ειναι το καφαο μου... Αλλα αυτο που περιγραφω σας λεει κατι???

Ευχαριστω

----------


## psyxakias

> φυσικο ειναι, ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει προσβαση στη γραμμη  σου για να τη μετρησει. Για VDSL απο το το ΑΚ χρησιμοποιεις τον μποσουλα  του 14 attenuation, η απο βδομαδα τους ρωτας αν το KV σου ειναι  ενεργοποιημενο (η το πιο απλο γραφεις το νουμερο του KV σου και πας στον  ΟΤΕ της περιοχης σου και ρωτας, εγω πχ ετσι ρωτησα στο Ψυχικο και μου  ειπαν ναι, ειναι ενεργο, απο δευτερα μπορειτε να κανετε αιτηση μπλα  μπλα)





> Για να πάρεις VDSL ΟΤΕ φυσικά θα πρέπει να πας ΟΤΕ,  όταν δώσει η Wind VDSL, κάτι που δειλά-δειλά κάνει σε ορισμένους τότε θα  βάλεις VDSL από αυτήν.





> Το τραγικό δεν κατάλαβα, δεν μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να έχει πρόσβαση σε γραμμές άλλου πάροχου.





> Είναι σαν να πας στα goodys και να ζητάς ενα big mac,


Δε θα μπορούσαν να ζητούν διεύθυνση για να επιβεβαιώσουν διαθεσιμότητα ADSL / VDSL (είτε μέσω ΑΚ, είτε μέσω KV) στο γεωγραφικό σύστημα του παρόχου (που εν έτει 2012, όλοι ή σχεδόν όλοι έχουν); Δε βρίσκω ιδιαίτερα παράλογο τον προβληματισμό του vaggos_fromhell αλλά με εκπλήσει ότι θεωρείτε σωστή την λογική: "πήγαινε πρώτα στον ΟΤΕ και θα μάθεις μετά αν έχεις διαθεσιμότητα της υπηρεσίας".  :Thinking: 

Απάντηση στην παρομοίωση (κι ας μην ταιριάζει απόλυτα)
Δεν πήγε να ζητήσει big mac (ΟΤΕ VDSL) στα Goodys (Wind), που γνωρίζει ότι δεν έχουν. Πήγε να ζητήσει στα McDonalds (ΟΤΕ) αν κάνουν delivery του bigmac (ΟΤΕ VDSL), ενώ ως τώρα παραγγέλνει σπίτι extreme burgers (Wind ADSL) από τα Goodys (Wind). Ε δεν είναι λογικό να του πουν πρέπει πρώτα να έρθετε να καθίσετε να φάτε στα McDonalds (πελάτης ΟΤΕ) και θα σας ενημερώσουμε για delivery (VDSL), αλλά να τον ρωτήσουν τη διεύθυνσή του ανεξάρτητα με το τι κάνουν τα Goodys (Wind). Προφανώς τους βγάζει από τον κόπο να ελέγξουν την διεύθυνση αν τους πει το τηλέφωνο κάποιου από τη πολυκατοικία που έχει φάει στα McDonalds (πελάτης ΟΤΕ) αλλά δε σημαίνει κιόλας ότι μόνο αυτή θα έπρεπε να θεωρούμε σωστή επιλογή.

ΥΓ. Μήπως απλά είναι νωρίς και όταν βγει επίσημα στην αγορά θα υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα και άδικα το συζητάμε; Δεν αναφέρομαι σε μέτρηση για average συγχρονισμό αλλά διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## KYRIAKOSTHESS

Μην αγχώνεστε με "ξυπνητήρια" , είναι κάτι που ξεκινά τώρα και όλοι θα πάρουμε με την σειρά...είναι για όλους η πίτα με την σειρά όμως , όπως και το ADSL ήρθε και όλοι το αποκτήσαν σαν υπηρεσία...απλά υπομονή !! Πρώτα θα πάρουν οι "αδικημένοι" κυρίως από το ADSL σε θέματα συγχρονισμού σε κακές περιοχές...και μετά οι υπόλοιποι...!! 
 Μερικές φορές , εχω την εντύπωση διαβάζοντας τα γραφόμενα...ότι το VDSL είναι μια υπηρεσία που θα έρθει την Δευτέρα και θα φύγει την Τρίτη σαν διαθεσιμότητα...οποτε όποιος τον κύριο είδε για να προλάβει με άγχος τρελό...ή το άλλο μένω στην περιοχή αυτή τι τυχερός που είμαι που εχω καμπίνα , μα ουτοση άλλως όλες οι περιοχές θα αναβαθμιστούν δεν είναι προνόμιο μόνο π.χ. περιοχής Ζωγράφου ή της Κομοτηνής ή Αλεξανδρούπολης...απλά από κάπου πρέπει να ξεκινήσουν !! Μην ανησυχείτε όλοι θα το αποκτήσουμε το μόνο πλέων σίγουρο εφόσον πήρε μπρος η μηχανή...και ειδικά από Δευτέρα που θα ανέβουν τα γκάζια μπαμ - μπαμ θα έχουμε νέες αναφορές για νέες καμπίνες , οπτικές , νέες περιοχές κτλ κτλ κτλ....!! Απλά λίγο υπομονή !!

----------


## vaggos_fromhell

> ΥΓ. Μήπως απλά είναι νωρίς και όταν βγει επίσημα στην αγορά θα υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα και άδικα το συζητάμε; Δεν αναφέρομαι σε μέτρηση για average συγχρονισμό αλλά διαθεσιμότητα.


Πραγματικά το ελπίζω γιατί μου φαίνεται τελείως παράλογο να μην μπορώ ουσιαστικά να μεταβώ από τη μια υπηρεσία στην άλλη και να πρέπει να το κάνω έμμεσα. Να πω πάντως ότι πήρα δεύτερη φορά και έθεσα το ερώτημα που έκανα και στο forum και μου είπε η κοπέλα ότι "κάποια στιγμή" θα μπορούν να δουν διαθεσιμότητα μέσω αριθμών ξένων δικτύων. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι αυτό θα συμβεί μαζί με την εμπορική διάθεση.

----------


## psyxakias

Κακά τα ψέματα ο ΟΤΕ προφανώς και μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει τα πάντα, το αν είναι θεμιτό ή όχι είναι άλλο θέμα. Λογικό να μην έχει "πρόσβαση" σε γραμμές, αλλά με την διεύθυνση δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μη μπορεί να επιβεβαιωθεί (νομίζω ούτε στο ADSL γίνεται). Έστω και αν δε γίνεται με τη διεύθυνση, να γίνεται με τον εικονικό αριθμό βρόγχου (το αναφέρουν οι λογαριασμοί?) για μεγαλύτερη σιγουριά, που θα έπρεπε να μπορούν όλοι να επιβεβαιώσουν που βρίσκεται.

Στη τελική, τι θες και εσύ το bigmac, θα σου πέσει βαρύ βραδιάτικα.  :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -

Εμένα αυτό που με χαλάει στο ΟΤΕ VDSL είναι η 12μηνη δέσμευση διότι σκοπεύω να μετακομίσω σε λίγο καιρό και θα μείνει εδώ αυτή η γραμμή ως έχει. Ίσως να με ενδιαφέρει αν υπάρξουν πακέτα χωρίς αυτήν, έστω και αν χρεώνεται ο εξοπλισμός.

----------


## vaggos_fromhell

:Laughing:  

Εντάξει τι να πω αμα δεν γίνεται θα αναγκαστώ να καθίσω στα mc donalds!

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Γιατί δε διαβάζετε τι γράφω... Από Δευτέρα θα μπορούν να επιβεβαιώσουν αν κάποιος καλύπτεται.. Τουλάχιστον αυτό μου παν στο 13888.

----------


## ThReSh

> Ερωτηση...
> Μενω στα Μελισσια με συνορα με την τη Νεα Πεντελη. Εδω και μερικες εβδομαδες εχω παρατηρησει εργα στον ακριβως παραλληλο δρομο, κατω  απο το σπιτι (Αγιου Συλα) και 3 τετραγωνα πισω απο το σπιτι. Με την κλασικη σκαμμενη γραμμουλα στο δρομο διπλα απο το πεζοδρομιο. Παιζει να εχω vdsl απο Δευτερα? Δεν ξερω που ειναι το καφαο μου... Αλλα αυτο που περιγραφω σας λεει κατι???
> 
> Ευχαριστω


nope, είναι νωρίς, θέλουμε δουλειά ακόμα για να ολοκληρωθούν τα έργα στη Πεντέλη...

----------


## farcry

> αχρηστο ειναι. Κοιτας απλα τα στατιστικα της ADSL σου
> 
> αν εχεις attenuation κατω απο 14 θα μπορεις να εχεις VDSL απο το ΑΚ. 30ρι απο 14 και κατω, για 50ρι θα θες χαμηλο μονοψηφιο
> αν εχεις attenuation πανω απο 14 θα χρειαστεις VDSL απο το KV (καφαο), κανε τσαρκα γυρω γυρω απο το σπιτι σου, αν εχεις τα παλια σιδερενια KV του ΟΤΕ ατυχησες, αν εχεις τα καινουργια, μεγαλα, ασπρα KV παιζεις μπαλα.





δηλαδη εγω που εχω 13 το 30 το χω σιγουρο? αυτο θα βαλω για 50 ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα  :Razz: 

απο τα στατιστικα του broadband test της σελιδας ενας ειναι διπλα σε μενα και στο χαρτακι γραφει μεγιστο θεωρητικο για VDSL 36 mbps απο το αστικο κεντρο. αρα μαλλον το 30 το χω

- - - Updated - - -

και το αστικο κεντρο μου ειναι στον πινακα 3 αρα πρεπει να εχει vdsl εξοπλισμο. οποτε απο δευτερα κανονικα πρεπει να παιζω μπαλα με τα 30/2.5 !!!

----------


## iliask

> Στη τελική, τι θες και εσύ το bigmac, θα σου πέσει βαρύ βραδιάτικα.


Ρε παιδία bigmac και bigmac .....Δεν έχει bigmac είναι φυλακη..... πως να το κάνουμε τώρα ..... :-)

Eιναι πολλές οι περιοχές που έχουν μπεί νέες καμπίνες ( εχω δεί και στη μεταμόρφωση ) που δεν αναφέρονται στη λίστα του Οτε... Ο οτε προχωραγε τα έργα παρολο που ητν μπλοκαρισμένη η εμπορική διαθέση όποτε πιστευω πως έχει καλύψει πολλές περιοχές και απο Δευτέρα θα μαζευει και στατιστικά για να δει που να προχωρήσει άμεσα βάση ζήτησης !

----------


## farcry

δυστυχως τωρα που πηρα στον οτε μου ειπαν οτι μονο 3 περιοχες θα ειναι ετοιμες απο δευτερα. βουλα, καλαμακι και ζωγραφου.

- - - Updated - - -

μα καλα γιατι δεν ενεργοποιουν τα VDSL των αλλων αστικων κεντρων αφου εχουν βαλει vdsl εξοπλισμο απο το μαιο του 2012?  :Evil:

----------


## george94

> Ρε παιδία bigmac και bigmac .....Δεν έχει bigmac είναι φυλακη..... πως να το κάνουμε τώρα ..... :-)
> 
> Eιναι πολλές οι περιοχές που έχουν μπεί νέες καμπίνες ( εχω δεί και στη μεταμόρφωση ) που δεν αναφέρονται στη λίστα του Οτε... Ο οτε προχωραγε τα έργα παρολο που ητν μπλοκαρισμένη η εμπορική διαθέση όποτε πιστευω πως έχει καλύψει πολλές περιοχές και απο Δευτέρα θα μαζευει και στατιστικά για να δει που να προχωρήσει άμεσα βάση ζήτησης !


Ο ΟΤΕ για να δώσει VDSL από καμπίνες (πραγματικό VDSL) πρέπει να τις έχει δηλώσει στην ΕΕΤΤ πριν 3 μήνες, ώστε να λαμβάνεται υπόψη στο κοστολογικό. Δυστυχώς έχουν δηλωθεί μόνο 600, οι υπόλοιπες θα δηλωθούν σταδιακά, με αποτέλεσμα, ακόμη και εκεί που η καμπίνα είναι έξω από το σπίτι μας, αυτή δεν θα είναι εμπορικά διαθέσιμη για κάποιους μήνες ακόμη.

----------


## iliask

Μπορεί να έχουν ετοιμάσει τις υποδομές αλλά να μην έχουν τοποθετήσει τον εξοπλισμό για τα vdsl .

----------


## farcry

> Ο ΟΤΕ για να δώσει VDSL από καμπίνες (πραγματικό VDSL) πρέπει να τις έχει δηλώσει στην ΕΕΤΤ πριν 3 μήνες, ώστε να λαμβάνεται υπόψη στο κοστολογικό. Δυστυχώς έχουν δηλωθεί μόνο 600, οι υπόλοιπες θα δηλωθούν σταδιακά, με αποτέλεσμα, ακόμη και εκεί που η καμπίνα είναι έξω από το σπίτι μας, αυτή δεν θα είναι εμπορικά διαθέσιμη για κάποιους μήνες ακόμη.



για τα αστικα κεντρα ξερεις τιποτα? γιατι εμενα με νοιαζει για το αστικο κεντρο μου για VDSL 30 που εχω δυνατοτητα

- - - Updated - - -

στον οτε μου ειπα μονο οι 3 περιοχες που ανεφερα θα παιξουν απο δευτερα. μηπως εκανε λαθος η κοπελια και ελεγε για τις καμπινες?

----------


## stud1118

Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι μόνο εμείς εδώ μέσα θα βάλουμε vdsl2 ;  :Laughing: 
Πάντως αυτοί που θα βάλουν ξυπνητήρια, χαλάνε την πιάτσα.

Αφήστε τους χωρίς παραγγελίες τις πρώτες μέρες και θα δείτε πως θα σας παίρνουν τηλέφωνο ( αν είστε ήδη συνδρομητές connx) να σας κάνουν καλύτερες προσφόρες μέσα στα Χριστούγεννα...

----------


## panoc

> Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι μόνο εμείς εδώ μέσα θα βάλουμε vdsl2 ;


Οχι και ολοι εδω μεσα :P
μερικοι τυχεροι θα περιμενουμε 3-4-5 χρονια μεχρι να ερθει καμπινα στη γειτονια μας.

ΥΓ. τα ping με τη vdsl τι λενε ; εχουμε και εκει fast path και interleaved ?

----------


## emeliss

Καλύτερες προσφορές δεν μπορούν να υπάρξουν. Ακόμα και ένα δώρο να θέλει να δώσει θα πρέπει πρώτα να πάρει έγκριση από την ΕΕΤΤ (καλό Πάσχα).

----------


## polakis

Οταν λεμε Καλαμακι εννοουμε Δημο Καλαμακιου ή dslam; Γιατι εγω μενω Παλαιο Φαληρο αλλα ειμαι dslam Καλαμακιου...

----------


## farcry

> Οταν λεμε Καλαμακι εννοουμε Δημο Καλαμακιου ή dslam; Γιατι εγω μενω Παλαιο Φαληρο αλλα ειμαι dslam Καλαμακιου...




δε ξερω καλαμακι μου ειπαν. παρε και ρωτησε  :Razz:

----------


## george94

> δε ξερω καλαμακι μου ειπαν. παρε και ρωτησε


Το αστικό κέντρο Καλαμακίου του ΟΤΕ βρίσκεται 100 m από την Παναγίτσα στο Π. Φάληρο και καλύπτει και το Π. Φάληρο.

----------


## stud1118

> Καλύτερες προσφορές δεν μπορούν να υπάρξουν. Ακόμα και ένα δώρο να θέλει να δώσει θα πρέπει πρώτα να πάρει έγκριση από την ΕΕΤΤ (καλό Πάσχα).


Ναι αλλά μπορεί να δώσει συνδυαστικά το connx TV σε καλύτερη τιμή ή / και να ανοίξει τα HD κανάλια  :Wink: 

Και γενικά έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι αν σε καλούν για πώληση από call-center όλο και κάτι παραπάνω προσφέρουν

----------


## stratus

> ουτε εχω προβλημα, ουτε ειχα, ουτε θα εχω. κανεις οτι σ'αρεσει και αγαπας..
> το συγκεκριμενο νημα δινει καποιες ελπιδες σε μας του πικραμενους που δεν εχουμε στον ηλιο μοιρα.
> δεν μπορω ομως να μπαινω και να βλεπω αυτη την κακομοιρια απο μερικους που ομως παιζουνε σε πολυ μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες
> συγκριτικα με τους υπολοιπους, να περιμενουν ποτε θα δωσει ο Οτε vdsl.
> 
> αποτι βλεπω ομως εισαι στο vdsl της cyta και κλειδωνεις 35 καρφι.
> αρα ποιος ο λογος που προσμενεις τον Οτε? 
> 
> αν παρεξηγησα κατι να με συγχωρεις, ειμαι ευεξαπτο αγορι.


To ιδιο ευαξαπτος ειμαι και εγω  :Razz:  Κλειδωνω στα 24 ,αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα μου.Το προβλημα ειναι της τιμης,αφου δινω 40 για cyta και 37 για ΟΤΕ απεριοριστα.Αν παω ΟΤΕ γλυτωνω γυρω στα 30 ευρω το μηνα.

----------


## Artemius

αποτι φαινεται η Ανω Πολη στη Θεσ/νικη ειναι πιο ακριτικη απο την Καλκανη στις Σερρες!  :Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL: 

(και να πω οτι εχουμε και καναν κουμπουρα δημαρχο... ο Δανιηλιδης ψοφαει για κτ τετοια,τεχνολογια και μπλα μπλα)

----------


## fantomXxXx

> αν πας 6 μήνες πριν την λήξη της υπηρεσίας σου, να ζητήσεις ανανέωση για 12 μήνες, δεν μπορούν να στο αρνηθούν. Έτσι ξεκινάς τις χρεώσεις πάλι από την αρχή.


Αυτό δεν ισχύει πλέον. Πριν την λήξη του 12 μήνου μπορείς μόνον να αναβαθμίσεις το πρόγραμμά σου σε μεγαλύτερο = υψηλότερο πάγιο.

----------


## 21706

> Αυτό δεν ισχύει πλέον. Πριν την λήξη του 12 μήνου μπορείς μόνον να αναβαθμίσεις το πρόγραμμά σου σε μεγαλύτερο = υψηλότερο πάγιο.


Αυτό του είπα κι εγώ αλλά επιμένει...

----------


## jpcupra

> To ιδιο ευαξαπτος ειμαι και εγω  Κλειδωνω στα 24 ,αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα μου.Το προβλημα ειναι της τιμης,αφου δινω 40 για cyta και 37 για ΟΤΕ απεριοριστα.Αν παω ΟΤΕ γλυτωνω γυρω στα 30 ευρω το μηνα.


 :Smile: 
με το καλο τοτε να ερθει και να το τσιμπησεις, γιατι οι καιροι ειναι δυσκολοι και υπολογιζουμε και το 30ευρω  :One thumb up:

----------


## stud1118

> Αυτό του είπα κι εγώ αλλά επιμένει...


Πότε είπες ότι κάποτε ίσχυει, αλλά όχι πλέον; 
 Ανέφερα συγκεκριμένο προϊόν όπου μας το πρόσφεραν.

Επίσης η υπηρεσία έχει ένα συμβόλαιο. Όπως και ένα οποιοδήποτε συμβόλαιο, αυτό έχει όρους. Αν δεν μπορούν να ανανεωθούν, τι συμβόλαιο είναι αυτό; Παραδείγματα άπειρα, από συνδρομές κινητής που αν πας να φύγεις σου κάνουν win-back call, μέχρι ανανέωση συμβολαίου ποδοσφαιριστών πριν λήξει.

----------


## 21706

> Πότε είπες ότι κάποτε ίσχυει, αλλά όχι πλέον; 
>  Ανέφερα συγκεκριμένο προϊόν όπου μας το πρόσφεραν.
> 
> Επίσης η υπηρεσία έχει ένα συμβόλαιο. Όπως και ένα οποιοδήποτε συμβόλαιο, αυτό έχει όρους. Αν δεν μπορούν να ανανεωθούν, τι συμβόλαιο είναι αυτό; Παραδείγματα άπειρα, από συνδρομές κινητής που αν πας να φύγεις σου κάνουν win-back call, μέχρι ανανέωση συμβολαίου ποδοσφαιριστών πριν λήξει.


Σύμφωνοι, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Και για τους ποδοσφαιριστές 
και για τους μπασκετμπολίστες και για όλους.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> To ιδιο ευαξαπτος ειμαι και εγω  Κλειδωνω στα 24 ,αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα μου.Το προβλημα ειναι της τιμης,αφου δινω 40 για cyta και 37 για ΟΤΕ απεριοριστα.Αν παω ΟΤΕ γλυτωνω γυρω στα 30 ευρω το μηνα.


Μη βιαστείς, λογικά η cyta θα ρίξει τις τιμές, αλλιώς πολλοί θα φύγουμε

- - - Updated - - -




> με το καλο τοτε να ερθει και να το τσιμπησεις, γιατι οι καιροι ειναι δυσκολοι και υπολογιζουμε και το 30ευρω


30€ είναι 2 μπουκάλια cognac ελληνικό  ή 3 μπουκάλια ούζο ή 7 πακέτα στριφτό καπνό μηνιαίως, δεν είναι κι άσχημα :Razz:

----------


## spdrosin

> ένα καλό κόλπο : Αν μετά από 6 μήνες υπηρεσίας, ζητήσεις ανανέωση για 12 ακόμα μήνες, τότε θα εξακολουθείς να έχεις χρέωση ίση με την τιμή του πρώτου εξαμήνου.
> 
> Αρκεί να ανανεώνεις κάθε εξάμηνο την ετήσια παραμονή στην υπηρεσία :P


Μου το είχε πει υπάλληλος του ΟΤΕ στην πρώτη τηλεφωνική ανανέωση συμβολαίου που είχα κάνει πέρυσι. Πήρα πριν μερικές ημέρες να ανανεώσω και να κάνω το κόλπο (μόλις έκλεινα 6 μηνο) και μου είπανε πως δε γίνεται αυτό.  :Thinking: 

Είμαι τόσο τυχερός που η σύνδεση μου κέρδισε 2,5 Mbit; Επί χρόνια κάθε τόσο έπεφτα κι από λίγο. Με φτάσανε στα 15Mbps. Πριν κανένα μήνα κλείδωνα 1/2 Mbit παραπάνω και πριν από μερικές ημέρες παρατήρησα πως κλειδώνω άνετα στα 18+. Πώς γένεν αυτόν;

----------


## Estela

Vdsl στον οτε λοιπόν... 

Μάλιστα ...  :Thinking:

----------


## AssVas

Όσον αφορά τα Pings για VDSL έως τώρα έχω δεί Interleaved μόνο , μειωμένο σε συγκεκριμένο Profil που προσθέτει καθυστέρηση λίγα 6-8ms . Λογικά ωστόσο  θα δώσουν και Fastpath για τα Internet Cafe etc.

----------


## jpcupra

μιλησα με wind πριν λιγο και ενημερωθηκα οτι θα ξεκινησουν και αυτοι...


το 2013  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  υπολογιζουν λεει γυρω στο γεναρη φλεβαρη να δωσουν απο τα υ/κ.
ηδη δινουν απο το α/κ (συγκεκριμενα φανταζομαι, δεν ρωτησα) προς το παρων, πιλοτικα.
οποιος ειναι μεχρι 1.5km μπορει να παιξει μπαλα... 
αυταααααααα

----------


## Lagman

> Καλύτερες προσφορές δεν μπορούν να υπάρξουν. Ακόμα και ένα δώρο να θέλει να δώσει θα πρέπει πρώτα να πάρει έγκριση από την ΕΕΤΤ (καλό Πάσχα).


Αυτό που θα ήθελα πολύ να δω είναι ειδικές τιμές για τους άνεργους και τους μακροχρόνια άνεργους εκεί θέλω να πιστεύω πως η ΕΕΤΤ θα το επιτρέψει αυτό.

----------


## stud1118

> Σύμφωνοι, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Και για τους ποδοσφαιριστές 
> και για τους μπασκετμπολίστες και για όλους.


Εγώ δεν σε ειρωνεύτηκα, αλλά μάλλον ξέμεινες από επιχειρήματα.

----------


## stefkon

> ένα καλό κόλπο : Αν μετά από 6 μήνες υπηρεσίας, ζητήσεις ανανέωση για 12 ακόμα μήνες, τότε θα εξακολουθείς να έχεις χρέωση ίση με την τιμή του πρώτου εξαμήνου.
> 
> Αρκεί να ανανεώνεις κάθε εξάμηνο την ετήσια παραμονή στην υπηρεσία :P


 
Δεν ισχυει πια αυτό.

----------


## WAntilles

> Ο ΟΤΕ για να δώσει VDSL από καμπίνες (πραγματικό VDSL) πρέπει να τις έχει δηλώσει στην ΕΕΤΤ πριν 3 μήνες, ώστε να λαμβάνεται υπόψη στο κοστολογικό. Δυστυχώς έχουν δηλωθεί μόνο 600, οι υπόλοιπες θα δηλωθούν σταδιακά, με αποτέλεσμα, ακόμη και εκεί που η καμπίνα είναι έξω από το σπίτι μας, αυτή δεν θα είναι εμπορικά διαθέσιμη για κάποιους μήνες ακόμη.


Άρα και πάλι φταίει η ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## mephisto

> μιλησα με wind πριν λιγο και ενημερωθηκα οτι θα ξεκινησουν και αυτοι...
> 
> 
> το 2013  υπολογιζουν λεει γυρω στο γεναρη φλεβαρη να δωσουν απο τα υ/κ.
> ηδη δινουν απο το α/κ (συγκεκριμενα φανταζομαι, δεν ρωτησα) προς το παρων, πιλοτικα.
> οποιος ειναι μεχρι 1.5km μπορει να παιξει μπαλα... 
> αυταααααααα


μέχρι 1,5 χιλιόμετρα;περίεργο αλλα Μακαρι να είναι έτσι γιατι εγω ειμαι στα 1250μετρα.

----------


## jpcupra

> μέχρι 1,5 χιλιόμετρα;περίεργο αλλα Μακαρι να είναι έτσι γιατι εγω ειμαι στα 1250μετρα.


δεν κανεις εναν κοπο να τους παρεις τηλ?
αυτα ηταν ακριβως τα λογια του. μεχρι 1.5 χλμ
βεβαια φανταζομαι οτι θα παιζει αρκετη εξασθενιση οποτε δεν γνωριζω κατα ποσο αξιζει.
λογικα θα κλειδωνεις 20-22.
ειναι +10 ευρω και ερχεται καινουργιος εξοπλισμος λεει σπιτι σου.

----------


## stratus

Δε βιαζομαι,εξαλλου εχω μεχρι τον Απριλιο συμβολαιο.Ευτυχως δεν πινω ουτε καπνιζω ,οποτε λεω οτι 30 ευρω ειναι μιση συνδρομη νοβα ή μια επισκεψη στη λαικη αγορα  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## paparesta

Παιδιά καλησπέρα . το vdsl θα δίνεται σε ακτίνα 800 m από 176 Αστικά Κέντρα σε όλη την Ελλάδα και σε αρκετά οπτικά KV , όπου έχουν αναβαθμιστεί.

 :Cool:

----------


## stefkon

> To ιδιο ευαξαπτος ειμαι και εγω  Κλειδωνω στα 24 ,αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα μου.Το προβλημα ειναι της τιμης,αφου δινω 40 για cyta και 37 για ΟΤΕ απεριοριστα.Αν παω ΟΤΕ γλυτωνω γυρω στα 30 ευρω το μηνα.


Κάτι δεν λες καλά. 
Η Cyta δίνει 35 - 3 με 37 € (και απεριόριστα σταθερά).
Ο ΟΤΕ δίνει 30 - 2,5 με 37 € το εξάμηνο, μετά 42 € (και απεριόριστα σταθερά).

----------


## paparesta

Παιδιά καλησπέρα . το vdsl θα δίνεται σε ακτίνα 800 m από 176 Αστικά Κέντρα σε όλη την Ελλάδα και σε αρκετά οπτικά KV , όπου έχουν αναβαθμιστεί.

 :Cool:

----------


## Avvocato

Στη σελιδα του ΟΤΕ παντως δεν εχω δει τιποτε ακομη

----------


## ep103855

Μην ξεχνάτε οτι η cyta έδινε τόσο καιρό χωρίς να έχει ανταγωνισμό. Τώρα που μπαίνουν και άλλοι στο παιχνίδι θα δούμε αλλαγές στις τιμές. αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι πιο κάτω ή πιο πάνω,,,

----------


## stefkon

> Μην ξεχνάτε οτι η cyta έδινε τόσο καιρό χωρίς να έχει ανταγωνισμό. Τώρα που μπαίνουν και άλλοι στο παιχνίδι θα δούμε αλλαγές στις τιμές. αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι πιο κάτω ή πιο πάνω,,,


Εννοείται προς τα κάτω, αλλιώς κουνάνε ............."μαντίλι".   :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Στη σελιδα του ΟΤΕ παντως δεν εχω δει τιποτε ακομη


Από Δευτέρα που θα είναι διαθέσιμα θα δεις.

----------


## malakudi

Στο http://oteshop.ote.gr/storefront/-/d...e_play-p1.html υπάρχει ήδη η επιλογή για VDSL, αλλά δεν οδηγεί πουθενά προς το παρόν.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Κάτι δεν λες καλά. 
> Η Cyta δίνει 35 - 3 με 37 € (και απεριόριστα σταθερά).
> Ο ΟΤΕ δίνει 30 - 2,5 με 37 € το εξάμηνο, μετά 42 € (και απεριόριστα σταθερά).


Στη  cyta με βάση τον κατάλογο δεν περιλαμβάνονται απεριόριστα. Βέβαια τα δίνει δωρεάν για ένα χρόνο σαν προσφορά,  ισχύει MONO για νεόυς πελάτες,αλλιώς +9€ το μήνα. Επίσης έχει τέλος ενεργοποίησης

Με βάση τις τιμές του ΟΤΕ που έχουμε μάθει, ο ΟΤΕ είναι φθηνότερος γιαυτό και η cyta πρέπει να αναπροσαρμόσει τις τιμές της

----------


## stefkon

> Στη  cyta με βάση τον κατάλογο δεν περιλαμβάνονται απεριόριστα. Βέβαια τα δίνει δωρεάν για ένα χρόνο σαν προσφορά,  ισχύει MONO για νεόυς πελάτες,αλλιώς +9€ το μήνα. Επίσης έχει τέλος ενεργοποίησης
> 
> Με βάση τις τιμές του ΟΤΕ που έχουμε μάθει, ο ΟΤΕ είναι φθηνότερος γιαυτό και η cyta πρέπει να αναπροσαρμόσει τις τιμές της


Οι τιμές είναι για 6μηνο που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ, μετά ακριβαίνουν κατά 5 €, οπότε μέσο όρο είναι λίγο πιο ακριβός.
Δεν βάζω το κόστος ενεργοποίησης, γιατί μπορεί και ο ΟΤΕ να βάλει.
Λογικά θα πρέπει να ρίξει τις τιμές της η CYTA, λόγω ανταγωνισμού και από τους υπόλοιπους ISP.

----------


## 21706

> Στο http://oteshop.ote.gr/storefront/-/d...e_play-p1.html υπάρχει ήδη η επιλογή για VDSL, αλλά δεν οδηγεί πουθενά προς το παρόν.


Πού είναι αυτή η επιλογή;

----------


## stefkon

> Πού είναι αυτή η επιλογή;



  › *Προγράμματα ΟΤΕ Double Play*


 › ΟΤΕ Double Play Economy 
 › ΟΤΕ Double Play Απεριόριστα 
 ›* ΝΕΟ ΟΤΕ Double Play VDSL Απεριόριστα*

----------


## 21706

> › *Προγράμματα ΟΤΕ Double Play*
> 
> 
>  › ΟΤΕ Double Play Economy 
>  › ΟΤΕ Double Play Απεριόριστα 
>  ›* ΝΕΟ ΟΤΕ Double Play VDSL Απεριόριστα*


Έχεις δίκιο, με όλα αυτά τα Double Play της σελίδας μπερδεύτηκα.
Άνοιξα το ένα από αυτά και μου έβγαλε μόνο 
› ΟΤΕ Double Play Economy 
› ΟΤΕ Double Play Απεριόριστα 
Τώρα άνοιξα ένα άλλο και μου έβγαλε και το
› ΝΕΟ ΟΤΕ Double Play VDSL Απεριόριστα.

----------


## Archon

Και στην WIND αν ψαξει καποιος για vdsl πανω δεξια, βγαζει αποτελεσματα αλλα δεν βγαζουν πουθενα τα links!!!!!

----------


## sexrazat

> Έχεις δίκιο, με όλα αυτά τα Double Play της σελίδας μπερδεύτηκα.
> Άνοιξα το ένα από αυτά και μου έβγαλε μόνο 
> › ΟΤΕ Double Play Economy 
> › ΟΤΕ Double Play Απεριόριστα 
> Τώρα άνοιξα ένα άλλο και μου έβγαλε και το
> › ΝΕΟ ΟΤΕ Double Play VDSL Απεριόριστα.


Από Δευτέρα που θα βγουν κι επίσημα τα τιμολόγια που ήδη ξέρουμε.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Οι τιμές είναι για 6μηνο που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ, μετά ακριβαίνουν κατά 5 €, οπότε μέσο όρο είναι λίγο πιο ακριβός.
> Δεν βάζω το κόστος ενεργοποίησης, γιατί μπορεί και ο ΟΤΕ να βάλει.
> Λογικά θα πρέπει να ρίξει τις τιμές της η CYTA, λόγω ανταγωνισμού και από τους υπόλοιπους ISP.


Κάνε σωστά τις πράξεις..

ΟΤΕ 6*37+6*42 = 474 € (περιλαμβάνει απεριόριστα)
Cyta 12 * (37 + 9 )=552 € ((περιλαμβάνει απεριόριστα) για υπάρχοντες πελάτες

Διαφορά 552 - 474 = 78 € το χρόνο περισσότερα για την cyta

Λες οι παλαιοί πελάτες να παραμείνουν στη cyta? Ας κυνηγάει νέους όταν θα έχουν φύγει οι παλιοί....

----------


## papi_tam

Καλησπέρα, θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω 2 πράγματα:
Η ταχύτητα είναι ...έως 30, ή 30 ακριβώς?
Με την τεχνολογία αυτή, εκτος απο πιο γρήγορο ιντερνετ υπάρχει και καποια βελτιωση στη ποιότητα των κλήσεων?

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Nix_

> Καλησπέρα, θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω 2 πράγματα:
> Η ταχύτητα είναι ...έως 30, ή 30 ακριβώς?
> Με την τεχνολογία αυτή, εκτος απο πιο γρήγορο ιντερνετ υπάρχει και καποια βελτιωση στη ποιότητα των κλήσεων?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


Οντως κι εγω αυτη την απορια ειχα...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Καλησπέρα, θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω 2 πράγματα:
> Η ταχύτητα είναι ...έως 30, ή 30 ακριβώς?
> Με την τεχνολογία αυτή, εκτος απο πιο γρήγορο ιντερνετ υπάρχει και καποια βελτιωση στη ποιότητα των κλήσεων?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


Εως 30
Μεγάλη διαφορά στο upload
Καμμία διαφορά στις κλήσεις

Βοηθάει και όσους είχαν μικρές ταχύτητες adsl, γιατι  παρέχεται και από καφάο που είναι κοντά στο χρήστη, μειώνοντας την απόσταση
Αν η ποιότητα χαλκού είναι καλή, είσαι κοντά στο 30 λόγω μειωμένης απόστασης και μη εξασθένησης σήματος

Αν εννοείς κλήσεις μέσω skype, ναι έχει διαφορά

----------


## stefkon

> Κάνε σωστά τις πράξεις..
> 
> ΟΤΕ 6*37+6*42 = 474 € (περιλαμβάνει απεριόριστα)
> *Cyta 12 * (37 + 9 )=552 €* ((περιλαμβάνει απεριόριστα) για υπάρχοντες πελάτες
> 
> Διαφορά 552 - 474 = 78 € το χρόνο περισσότερα για την cyta
> 
> Λες οι παλαιοί πελάτες να παραμείνουν στη cyta? Ας κυνηγάει νέους όταν θα έχουν φύγει οι παλιοί....


*Η CYTA είναι 12 * 37 = 444 €* (με τα απεριόριστα).
Η "προσφορά" για τα απεριόριστα ισχύει από Μάιο (ίσως και νωρίτερα), και θα την αφήσουν μόνιμα.
Να φύγουν πριν το 12μηνο δεν τους συμφέρει γιατί θα πληρώσουν ποινή.  :Wink: 
Αλλά τώρα τα πράγματα θα αλλάξουν λόγω ανταγωνισμού.

----------


## papi_tam

> Εως 30
> Μεγάλη διαφορά στο upload
> Καμμία διαφορά στις κλήσεις
> 
> Βοηθάει και όσους είχαν μικρές ταχύτητες adsl, γιατι  παρέχεται και από καφάο που είναι κοντά στο χρήστη, μειώνοντας την απόσταση


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση! Καλο βράδυ

----------


## stefkon

> Οντως κι εγω αυτη την απορια ειχα...





> Καλησπέρα, θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω 2 πράγματα:
> Η ταχύτητα είναι ...έως 30, ή 30 ακριβώς?
> Με την τεχνολογία αυτή, εκτος απο πιο γρήγορο ιντερνετ υπάρχει και καποια βελτιωση στη ποιότητα των κλήσεων?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


Έως 30 ή 50.
Στις κλήσεις θα είναι ίδια η καλύτερη η ποιότητα, ανάλογα την "υλοποίηση" του VoIP.

----------


## Lagman

Φυσάει η VDSL ...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> *Η CYTA είναι 12 * 37 = 444 €* (με τα απεριόριστα).
> Η "προσφορά" για τα απεριόριστα ισχύει από Μάιο (ίσως και νωρίτερα), και θα την αφήσουν μόνιμα.
> Να φύγουν πριν το 12μηνο δεν τους συμφέρει γιατί θα πληρώσουν ποινή. 
> Αλλά τώρα τα πράγματα θα αλλάξουν λόγω ανταγωνισμού.


Αν εσύ είσαι σωστός, τότε το site τους είναι λάθος
Τα απεριόριστα *ΜΟΝΟ* για νέους πελάτες, για τους παλιούς +9 €
http://www.cyta.gr/el/ForHome/2Play
Δεξιά κάτω

----------


## nasaud

Τα upload του ΟΤΕ ποια θα είναι;

3 και 5 

30/3 και 50/5;

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, δεν το έχω προσέξει γραμμένο μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## stefkon

> Αν εσύ είσαι σωστός, τότε το site τους είναι λάθος
> Τα απεριόριστα *ΜΟΝΟ* για νέους πελάτες, για τους παλιούς +9 €
> http://www.cyta.gr/el/ForHome/2Play
> Δεξιά κάτω


Ξέρω τι γράφει.
Φίλος μου συνδρομητής της CYTA, από πακέτο ADSL, πήγε σε VDSL και του έδωσαν την προσφορά, χωρίς να πληρώνει έξτρα τα απεριόριστα.
Τι να σου πω αν άλλα λένε στον έναν και άλλα στον άλλο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τα upload του ΟΤΕ ποια θα είναι;
> 
> 3 και 5 
> 
> 30/3 και 50/5;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, δεν το έχω προσέξει γραμμένο μέχρι τώρα.


30/2.5
50/5

----------


## KYRIAKOSTHESS

> μέχρι 1,5 χιλιόμετρα;περίεργο αλλα Μακαρι να είναι έτσι γιατι εγω ειμαι στα 1250μετρα.


Με έβαλες σε σκέψεις...είμαστε στην ίδια απόσταση από το Α/Κ , εχεις Att 25 και εγώ 24 αν υποθέσουμε ότι βάζουμε το 30αρι , τότε που περίπου θα πέσουμε στα 22...24 ?? Τότε και πάλι υπάρχει ένα Άλφα όφελος , διοτι η ταχύτητα καλυτερεύει down/up ακόμα και αν ΔΕΝ είμαστε ΕΩΣ στο χιλιόμετρο....η γενικά τα μετράω τελείως λάθος ??

----------


## Zer0c00L

αν και ημουν αρνητικος στην αρχη για το VDSL και ελεγα να μεινω στο ADSL2+ 

αν ολα πανε καλα στο "πιλοτικο" που θα ξεκινησω απο πεμπτη να το εχω στα χερια μου με βλεπω να γινομαι και εμπορικα πελατης τους στο VDSL 50/3 καθως η τιμη για το πακετο χωρις τα κινητα την βλεπω ενδιαφερουσα.

----------


## KYRIAKOSTHESS

Έτσι εξηγείται γιατί οι λίστες με τις καμπίνες δεν συνάδουν με τα έργα που αναφέρονται ότι γίνονται και προχωράν σε διάφορες περιοχές !! Απλά αναφέρουν μόνο τις "δηλωμένες" καμπίνες και όχι γενικά όπου έχουν τοποθετήσει καμπίνες , αλλιώς η λίστα θα ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερη !!

----------


## stefkon

> αν και ημουν αρνητικος στην αρχη για το VDSL και ελεγα να μεινω στο ADSL2+ 
> 
> αν ολα πανε καλα στο "πιλοτικο" που θα ξεκινησω απο πεμπτη να το εχω στα χερια μου με βλεπω να γινομαι και εμπορικα πελατης τους στο VDSL 50/3 καθως η τιμη για το πακετο χωρις τα κινητα την βλεπω ενδιαφερουσα.


Πιο πιλοτικό ;
To 30/2.5 εννοείς, γιατί το άλλο είναι και ακριβό.  :Thinking:

----------


## jpcupra

> Έτσι εξηγείται γιατί οι λίστες με τις καμπίνες δεν συνάδουν με τα έργα που αναφέρονται ότι γίνονται και προχωράν σε διάφορες περιοχές !! Απλά αναφέρουν μόνο τις "δηλωμένες" καμπίνες και όχι γενικά όπου έχουν τοποθετήσει καμπίνες , αλλιώς η λίστα θα ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερη !!


 :Wink:  :Wink: 

λεω παντως να περιμενω και να μην τρεξω να γυρισω σε oτε.
χανω και την εκπτωση της wind €10 (λογω κιν.σταθερου κ νετ), χανω την ηδη πολυ καλη τιμη στον μηνιαιο λογαριασμο (€28), χανω τα 60' κινητα, 
χανω τα απεριοριστα υπεραστικα καθως και τα διεθνη και αν οντως ειναι για +€10 να παιζω στα 30 απο τα 3(του καραμπελα) δεν το συζητω.

----------


## Zer0c00L

με επελεξαν για πιλοτικο VDSL πεμπτη θα εχω τον εξοπλισμο δωρεαν
δεν θα πληρωνω τιποτα μονο παγιο τηλεφωνικης γραμμης (ISDN) τιποτα αλλο

για 2 μηνες μετα απο αυτο η θα ανανεωθει το πιλοτικο η θα μπω εμπορικα η θα επιστρεψω πισω στο παλιο double play.

οχι εννοω το 50/5 σε σχεση με αυτα που πληρωνω τωρα δεν ειναι καθολου ακριβο μια χαρα ειναι.

----------


## stefkon

> με επελεξαν για πιλοτικο VDSL πεμπτη θα εχω τον εξοπλισμο δωρεαν
> δεν θα πληρωνω τιποτα μονο παγιο τηλεφωνικης γραμμης (ISDN) τιποτα αλλο
> 
> για 2 μηνες μετα απο αυτο η θα ανανεωθει το πιλοτικο η θα μπω εμπορικα η θα επιστρεψω πισω στο παλιο double play.
> 
> οχι εννοω το 50/5 σε σχεση με αυτα που πληρωνω τωρα δεν ειναι καθολου ακριβο μια χαρα ειναι.


Ωραίος  :One thumb up: 
Αφού είναι τσάμπα έχει καλώς.  :Razz: 
Άντε και καλές ........ ταχύτητες ("ξέσκισε" το).  :Razz: 
Έκανες αίτηση ή σε πήραν τυχαία;

----------


## Zer0c00L

εκεινοι με καλεσαν επειδη στην περιοχη μου ειμαι πολυ κοντα στο κεντρο

αλλα αν ολα πανε καλα οπως στο ADSL2+ τοτε εχουν σιγουρα ενα πελατη στο VDSL

----------


## nasaud

Εγώ είμαι στα 400 μέτρα περίπου από το κτίριο του ΟΤΕ (καλωδιακά) και η φυσική απόσταση είναι 200 μέτρα πάνω κάτω, γύρω μας σε ακτίνα 800 μέτρα δεν έχει γίνει εγκατάσταση καμία καινούρια καμπίνα, εκτός εάν δεν τα έχω δει εγώ. Οπότε αναρωτιέμαι, πρέπει να μπει καινούριο KV ή θα είμαστε απευθείας στο κτίριο;

----------


## nickvog

*Ξέρει κανείς, έχει δει που έχει (αν έχει) μπει καμπίνα στο Νέο Ηράκλειο ???
*
Θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος για την απάντηση. Με ενδιαφέρει πολύ το ανεβασμένο upload.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jpcupra

> Εγώ είμαι στα 400 μέτρα περίπου από το κτίριο του ΟΤΕ (καλωδιακά) και η φυσική απόσταση είναι 200 μέτρα πάνω κάτω, γύρω μας σε ακτίνα 800 μέτρα δεν έχει γίνει εγκατάσταση καμία καινούρια καμπίνα, εκτός εάν δεν τα έχω δει εγώ. Οπότε αναρωτιέμαι, πρέπει να μπει καινούριο KV ή θα είμαστε απευθείας στο κτίριο;


λογικα απο το α/κ θα παρεις κατευθειαν.

----------


## etphonehome

> OTE DOUBLE PLAY 50 GR	46,90 ευρώ/μήνα	51,90 ευρώ/μήνα	50Mbps	Απεριόριστες αστικές/υπεραστικές κλήσεις


Επειδή είναι πολλά χρονια που έχω φύγει από ΟΤΕ και δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι ισχύει η τιμή αυτή είναι η τελική ?!?

Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να προσθέσω και πάγιο για pstn επιπλέον (και αυτό ποσο είναι) ?

Απο pings τι παιζει με την vdsl ? 

πχ τωρα εχω μεχρι τον bbras ~9ms.. θα βελτιωθει να υποθεσω;

----------


## jpcupra

> Επειδή είναι πολλά χρονια που έχω φύγει από ΟΤΕ και δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι ισχύει η τιμή αυτή είναι η τελική ?!?
> 
> Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να προσθέσω και πάγιο για pstn επιπλέον (και αυτό ποσο είναι) ?
> 
> Απο pings τι παιζει με την vdsl ? 
> 
> πχ τωρα εχω μεχρι τον bbras ~9ms.. θα βελτιωθει να υποθεσω;


εδω εισαι

και ειναι τελικες οι τιμες.
απο ping καπου πηρε το ματι μου 6-8

----------


## rexdimos

παντός όντως το http://broadbandtest.eett.gr/ δίνει μέτρηση υπάρχουσας γραμμής και αν μπορείς να πάρεις από α/κ όχι αν υπάρχει καμπίνα με εγκατεστημένο εξοπλισμό στην περιοχή σου οπότε όσοι ανήκουμε πχ στο α/κ τερψιθεας που οι αποστάσεις είναι μεγάλες δεν μας χρησιμεύει αφού σχεδόν σίγουρα έχουν κάνει αντικατάσταση στις καμπίνες και εγκατάσταση εξοπλισμού βάση και του πίνακα  http://www.otewholesale.gr/Portals/0...RYS_250412.pdf πχ έχω δει την δικιά μου καμπίνα (445) η οποία έχει τελειώσει κάνα 2 μήνες τώρα στην περίπτωση που κάποιοι θέλουν να δουν από ποια καμπίνα παίρνουν το κόλπο είναι απλό κατεβαίνετε στην είσοδο του σπιτιού εκεί που βρίσκονται οι κλεμες του οτε πριν ανέβουν σπίτια σας μέσα σε αυτό το κουτί συνήθως γράφει το αριθμό της καμπίνας από την όποια έρχονται οι συνδέσεις έτσι μια βόλτα στην περιοχή θα σας δείξει ποια είναι η καμπίνα σας και αναλόγως βλέπεται και την απόσταση

----------


## aligatoras

Ρε παιδιά σε ολόκληρο Περιστέρι με 140.000 κατοίκους ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται ; Δεν έχω δει ούτε μια καμπίνα πουθενά. Τι θα κάνουν θα καλύψουν μόνο από τ/κ 10.000 κατοίκους από τους 140.000 γιατί το Περιστέρι έχει μόνο ένα τ/κ.

----------


## GMaister22

ποσα kbps upload δινουν τα προγραμματα αυτα?

----------


## george94

> Ρε παιδιά σε ολόκληρο Περιστέρι με 140.000 κατοίκους ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται ; Δεν έχω δει ούτε μια καμπίνα πουθενά. Τι θα κάνουν θα καλύψουν μόνο από τ/κ 10.000 κατοίκους από τους 140.000 γιατί το Περιστέρι έχει μόνο ένα τ/κ.


Ακούστηκε ότι ήθελε να εγκαταστήσει καμμιά εξηνταριά καμπίνες σε μακρινά από το κέντρο σημεία αλλά ο Δήμαρχος του ζήταγε ανταποδοτικά να ασφαλτοστρώσει τους μισούς δρόμους στο Περιστέρι - ο ΟΤΕ δεν τα κάνει αυτά και έτσι το παράτησε. Άρα το Περιστέρι μένει μόνο από το Κέντρο ελέω Δημάρχου.

----------


## 21706

> Ακούστηκε ότι ήθελε να εγκαταστήσει καμμιά εξηνταριά καμπίνες σε μακρινά από το κέντρο σημεία αλλά ο Δήμαρχος του ζήταγε ανταποδοτικά να ασφαλτοστρώσει τους μισούς δρόμους στο Περιστέρι - ο ΟΤΕ δεν τα κάνει αυτά και έτσι το παράτησε. Άρα το Περιστέρι μένει μόνο από το Κέντρο ελέω Δημάρχου.


Πολλά ακούγονται, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πιστεύουμε ό,τι ακούμε.
Τα περισσότερα είναι ράδιο αρβύλα.

----------


## pgge3

Πολύ καλά νέα. Αντε να επεκταθεί το VDSL σιγά σιγά και να αρχίσουμε να βλέπουμε κινήσεις και απο άλλους πάροχους.

----------


## Manara

> Nα θέσω και πάλι το ερώτημα μιας και απασχολεί αρκετό κόσμο,αν πάμε στο απλό adsl2+ του οτε και παίρνουμε απο τις καινούργιες καμπίνες θα μας γυρίσουν σε οπτικές και θα καρφωθούμε στα 24mbps η κάπου εκεί κοντά τέλος πάντων?
> Η θα παραμείνουμε στο χαλκό όπως τώρα?


Αν και το ερώτημα αυτό απαντηθεί πολλές φορές σε άλλα νήματα (και από εμένα), από ότι φαίνεται συνεχίζει να μπερδεύει.

Ας τα ξαναπούμε.

Το VDSL είναι, θεωρητικά αλλά και πρακτικά, ένα ξεχωριστώ δίκτυο το οποίο στηρίζεται στις οπτικές ίνες.

Το ADSL δίνεται, έως τώρα, πάνω από το υπάρχων δίκτυο χαλκού το οποίο τερματίζει στα Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ είτε είμαστε πελάτες ΟΤΕ είτε όχι και από εκεί αναδρομολογείται στους παρόχους (για τους δικούς τους πελάτες) και τερματίζεται σε ADSL DSLAMs.
Για να περάσει κάποιος συνδρομητής ΟΤΕ (και μόνο) πάνω από οπτική ίνα του ΟΤΕ είναι απαραίτητο:

1. Ο ΟΤΕ να έχει τερματίσει το καλώδιο χαλκού το οποίο συνδέει το χώρο του συνδρομητή με την υπαίθρια καμπίνα στη νέα καμπίνα (κάτι το οποίο είναι και το πιθανότερο).

2. Στη νέα καμπίνα να εγκατασταθεί και να λειτουργεί ενεργός *εξοπλισμός ADSL* (για αυτό δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι).

Άρα, συμπερασματικά, οι συνδρομητές ADSL του ΟΤΕ (για τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους δεν τίθεται θέμα καθώς δεν έχουν καν δικές τους καμπίνες) θα συνεχίσουν να λειτουργούν όπως λειτουργούσαν (από το Α/Κ), εκτός και αν ο ΟΤΕ στις νέες καμπίνες εγκαταστήσει και εξοπλισμό ADSL οπότε τα πράγματα γίνονται πολύ καλά και για το ADSL.

Να σημειώσω μόνο ότι θεωρώ μάλλον δύσκολο να εγκατασταθεί εξοπλισμός ADSL στις καινούργιες καμπίνες, τουλάχιστον στην παρούσα φάση (απαιτείται επιπλέον νέος εξοπλισμός) και επίσης δεν γνωρίζω τον τύπο και το configuration των DSLAM που  βάζει ο ΟΤΕ για να υποστηρίξει το VDSL και τι αυτός υποστηρίζει (αριθμό καρτών, τύπο καρτών κλπ).

----------


## farcry

ξερει κανεις πια αστικα κεντρα εντος αθηνων θα δινουν vdsl απο αθηνα?  εκτος απο τις 3 περιοχες που μου ειπαν δηλαδη


 μαλλον απο δευτερα θα μαθουμε

----------


## gazakias

η ταχυτητα που  υποσχοντε θα μπορουμε να την πιασουμε ?

----------


## spulse

> Αν και το ερώτημα αυτό απαντηθεί πολλές φορές σε άλλα νήματα (και από εμένα), από ότι φαίνεται συνεχίζει να μπερδεύει.
> 
> Ας τα ξαναπούμε.
> 
> Το VDSL είναι, θεωρητικά αλλά και πρακτικά, ένα ξεχωριστώ δίκτυο το οποίο στηρίζεται στις οπτικές ίνες.
> 
> Το ADSL δίνεται, έως τώρα, πάνω από το υπάρχων δίκτυο χαλκού το οποίο τερματίζει στα Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ είτε είμαστε πελάτες ΟΤΕ είτε όχι και από εκεί αναδρομολογείται στους παρόχους (για τους δικούς τους πελάτες) και τερματίζεται σε ADSL DSLAMs.
> Για να περάσει κάποιος συνδρομητής ΟΤΕ (και μόνο) πάνω από οπτική ίνα του ΟΤΕ είναι απαραίτητο:
> 
> ...


Δεν χρειάζεται να εγκατασταθεί ξεχωριστός εξοπλισμός γαι ADSL. Οι VDSL πόρτες το υποστηρίζουν. Το άν θα ρίξουν ADSL συνδομιτές, τουλάχιστον στην αρχή της διάθεσης της υπηρεσίας, είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## emeliss

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το adsl 24 απο το VDSL 30 έχουν 5 ευρώ διαφορά.

----------


## [+=]Neo_Geo{Ech13}

> nope, είναι νωρίς, θέλουμε δουλειά ακόμα για να ολοκληρωθούν τα έργα στη Πεντέλη...


Ναι αλλά κάτι κινείται ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ !!! Έχουν σκάψει την 25ης Μαρτίου μέχρι πλατεία Ν.Πεντέλης και έχω δει και 2 νέα μη συνδεδεμένα φαντάζομαι ΚΑΦΑΟ άσπρα. Να 'ναι καλά στο κέντρο αποφάσεων, επιτέλους κάποια στιγμή κάτι θα γίνει με τιν περιοχή μας.

----------


## ThReSh

> Ναι αλλά κάτι κινείται ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ !!! Έχουν σκάψει την 25ης Μαρτίου μέχρι πλατεία Ν.Πεντέλης και έχω δει και 2 νέα μη συνδεδεμένα φαντάζομαι ΚΑΦΑΟ άσπρα. Να 'ναι καλά στο κέντρο αποφάσεων, επιτέλους κάποια στιγμή κάτι θα γίνει με τιν περιοχή μας.


ναι ούτε λόγος, πλέον Βριλήσσια, Μελίσσια και Ν+Π Πεντέλη θα έχουν καλούς συγχρονισμούς...

----------


## [+=]Neo_Geo{Ech13}

> Όσον αφορά τα Pings για VDSL έως τώρα έχω δεί Interleaved μόνο , μειωμένο σε συγκεκριμένο Profil που προσθέτει καθυστέρηση λίγα 6-8ms . Λογικά ωστόσο  θα δώσουν και Fastpath για τα Internet Cafe etc.


Αν δεν δώσουν, ετοιμαζόμαστε δυναμικά οι απανταχού gamers για petition κλπ. Λογικά θα δώσουνε όμως, όταν έχεις το ΚΑΦΑΟ στα 200-300 μέτρα είναι αμαρτία να μην δώσουν.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το adsl 24 απο το VDSL 30 έχουν 5 ευρώ διαφορά.


Εάν και η cheetos στην οποία έχω ακόμα συμβόλαιο αποφασίσει να κάνει το adsl 24 με 5 Ε διαφορά από το VDSL 30, θα έβαζα VDSL 30 έστω από Α/Κ. Γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή η διαφορά είναι γύρω στα...14 E και δε με παίρνει, είναι ήδη στα >40 Ε το πακέτο μου.

----------


## hall2001

> Δεν χρειάζεται να εγκατασταθεί ξεχωριστός εξοπλισμός γαι ADSL. Οι VDSL πόρτες το υποστηρίζουν. Το άν θα ρίξουν ADSL συνδομιτές, τουλάχιστον στην αρχή της διάθεσης της υπηρεσίας, είναι άλλο θέμα.


τελικά τι ισχύει ρε παιδιά,κάνουν οι πόρτες του vdsl για adsl η χρειάζεται νέος εξοπλισμός?

----------


## Sovjohn

> τελικά τι ισχύει ρε παιδιά,κάνουν οι πόρτες του vdsl για adsl η χρειάζεται νέος εξοπλισμός?


Κάνουν. Φυσικά όμως από εμπορική άποψη τους συμφέρει (οικονομικά εννοώ) το πάγιο VDSL, άρα θεωρώ ότι δεν θα θέλουν να "χαραμίζουν" πόρτες VDSL για ADSL συνδρομητές, εκτός από τραγικές περιπτώσεις βλαβών, όπου αν δεν το κάνουν αυτό ο πελάτης δεν θα λειτουργεί καν / θα λειτουργεί με τραγικά χαρακτηριστικά.

----------


## Ligkas

Για Παγκράτι υπάρχει κάλυψη για αύριο? Κόμβος Ιλίσσια, ΤΚ 11634

----------


## nasaud

Εμένα όλη η ιστορία του VDSL μου θυμίζει όταν πρώτο ήρθε το ADSL, όταν φύγαμε από τα dialup pstn και ISDN με τα 57,3 kbps και 64 ή 128 στα 328 του adsl. 

Με την μικρή διαφορά, ότι, η πλειοψηφία δεν έχει δει ποτέ ούτε καν 20 Mbps αλλά ένα μέσο όρο 10-16 Mbps. Βασικά, εάν τότε ήταν πενταπλάσια η διαφορά της ταχύτητας, τώρα σίγουρα θα διπλασιαστεί ή και ίσως τριπλασιαστεί.      
Από ότι διάβασα, το vdsl2 μπορεί να φτάσει στα 200 mbps, δεν έχω καταλάβει εάν είναι synchronous, δηλαδή όσο δίνει στο upload κόβει στο download, και στην χρήση επίσης, εάν ανοίγουμε στο τέρμα το upload των torrent θα επηρεαστεί το download. 
Εμένα αυτά με ενδιαφέρουν, τα 4-5 ή 10 ευρώ διαφορά το μήνα μας κάνουν 2-3 καφέδες, προτιμώ να τους πιω στο σπίτι και ταυτόχρονα να απολαμβάνω πολύ ποιοτικό internet.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εάν και η cheetos στην οποία έχω ακόμα συμβόλαιο αποφασίσει να κάνει το adsl 24 με 5 Ε διαφορά από το VDSL 30, θα έβαζα VDSL 30 έστω από Α/Κ. Γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή η διαφορά είναι γύρω στα...14 E και δε με παίρνει, είναι ήδη στα >40 Ε το πακέτο μου.


Υπομονή, το πολύ κανά δίμηνο, να βγεί να πουλήσει ο ΟΤΕ
Η cyta πρέπει να κατεβάσει τιμές vdsl κάτι που θα σπρώξει και τις adsl τιμές προς τα κάτω
Πιθανά να εκδόσουν νέες τιμές που αν δεν είναι ικανοποιητικές, σου επιτρέπουν να διαπραγματευτείς προσωπικά άλλες τιμές (σε στυλ κινητης για αποχώρηση) που αν δεν γίνουν δεκτές, αποχωρείς για άλλες αγκαλιές. Αν τα τηλεφωνήματα με απαιτήσεις είναι αρκετά, θα υποχρεωθούν να ξανασκεφτούν τις νέες τιμές. Ο ανταγωνισμός ξεκινάει και αν το χειριστούμε καλά θα είναι για το συμφέρον μας.

Αναρωτιέμαι, το adsl.gr έχει περισσότερους ή λιγότερους  χρήστες cyta, από ότι είχε η netone όταν έκανε τη διαπραγμάτευση?

----------


## emeliss

Αυτή η "ωραία" πρακτική εκτός από παράτυπη είναι απαράδεκτη και επιβλαβής για την ορθή λειτουργία της αγοράς. Δεν μπορούμε απο την μια να κατηγορούμε το καρτέλ στην κινητή και απο την άλλη να επιβραβευουμε τα κακώς κείμενα της συγκεκριμενης αγοράς όταν νομίζουμε πως είναι προς το συμφέρον μας.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Αυτή η "ωραία" πρακτική εκτός από παράτυπη είναι απαράδεκτη και επιβλαβής για την ορθή λειτουργία της αγοράς. Δεν μπορούμε απο την μια να κατηγορούμε το καρτέλ στην κινητή και απο την άλλη να επιβραβευουμε τα κακώς κείμενα της συγκεκριμενης αγοράς όταν νομίζουμε πως είναι προς το συμφέρον μας.


Ορθή λειτουργία της αγοράς?
Με αυτές τις τιμές vdsl σε παρακαλώ πές μου αν ο ΟΤΕ πουλάει κάτω του κόστους ή η cyta αισχροκερδεί. Εγώ δεν έχω απάντηση. Τα ίδια ισχύουν για τους κινητούς.

Οταν πρόκειται να επιλέξω υπηρεσία, αποφασίζω με βάση το κόστος (το οποίο γνωρίζω) και την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας (την οποία δεν γνωρίζω, απλώς υποθέτω)

Αν θέλεις μου εξηγείς το παράτυπη. Ta volume discounts είναι παράτυπα? Με προσφορά και ζήτηση δεν κινείται η αγορά adsl ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## Sovjohn

> Υπομονή, το πολύ κανά δίμηνο, να βγεί να πουλήσει ο ΟΤΕ
> Η cyta πρέπει να κατεβάσει τιμές vdsl κάτι που θα σπρώξει και τις adsl τιμές προς τα κάτω
> Πιθανά να εκδόσουν νέες τιμές που αν δεν είναι ικανοποιητικές, σου επιτρέπουν να διαπραγματευτείς προσωπικά άλλες τιμές (σε στυλ κινητης για αποχώρηση) που αν δεν γίνουν δεκτές, αποχωρείς για άλλες αγκαλιές. Αν τα τηλεφωνήματα με απαιτήσεις είναι αρκετά, θα υποχρεωθούν να ξανασκεφτούν τις νέες τιμές. Ο ανταγωνισμός ξεκινάει και αν το χειριστούμε καλά θα είναι για το συμφέρον μας.
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι, το adsl.gr έχει περισσότερους ή λιγότερους  χρήστες cyta, από ότι είχε η netone όταν έκανε τη διαπραγμάτευση?





> Αυτή η "ωραία" πρακτική εκτός από παράτυπη είναι απαράδεκτη και επιβλαβής για την ορθή λειτουργία της αγοράς. Δεν μπορούμε απο την μια να κατηγορούμε το καρτέλ στην κινητή και απο την άλλη να επιβραβευουμε τα κακώς κείμενα της συγκεκριμενης αγοράς όταν νομίζουμε πως είναι προς το συμφέρον μας.


Το τι θα κάνει ο καθένας για να φύγει ή να παραμείνει έχει να κάνει με την νοοτροπία του και φυσικά και τις οικονομικές του υποχρεώσεις. Ας πούμε αν κάποιος δεσμεύεται με συμβόλαιο και θα πρέπει να πληρώσει π.χ. 70 Ε για να φύγει + 35 κατ' ελάχιστο Ε ενεργοποίηση σε νέο πάροχο, πρέπει να βρει κάτι 100+ Ε φτηνότερο για να τον συμφέρει. Που δεν θα βρει κάτι τόσο κραχτά φτηνότερο συνήθως.

Η περίπτωση της netone που αναφέρεις δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το πως χειρίζεται ο καθένας τη σύνδεση του, εκείνοι ήθελαν απλά να στείλουν τους πελάτες τους σε κάτι "ανάλογο / αντίστοιχο" και γι' αυτό τους έδωσαν κάποιες εκπτώσεις σε πράγματα όπως 2η τηλεφωνική γραμμή, όσοι είχαν, όταν πήγαν στη Cyta.

Από κει και πέρα συμφωνώ με τον emeliss, η οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία όταν διαμορφώνει προϊόντα και υπηρεσίες δεν τα διαμορφώνει με τη λογική ότι όλοι της οι πελάτες είναι εκβιαστές και θα παίρνουν τηλέφωνο κάθε μέρα "Ή έκπτωση, ή φεύγω". Ένα από τα σημαντικότερα προβλήματα που οδήγησε σε τρελά χρέη όλες τις εταιρείες του κλάδου στο παρελθόν ήταν η επιδότηση νέας σύνδεσης (Δωρεάν εξοπλισμός, ενεργοποίηση, έκπτωση σε σχέση με την χρέωση χονδρικής ΟΤΕ ακόμα και στην ενεργοποίηση νέας γραμμής / μετακόμιση, μειωμένες τιμές παγίων). Σύμφωνα με αυτές τις πρακτικές σε πολλές περιπτώσεις αν έκανε νέα σύνδεση ο κ. Παπαδόπουλος, θα έπρεπε να μείνει ενεργός πελάτης χωρίς περαιτέρω προσφορές ή μειώσεις π.χ. 1.5 ή 2 χρόνια, απλά για να βγάλει τα σπασμένα...

Εγώ το μόνο που περιμένω από τη Cyta είναι να εναρμονιστεί με τον ΟΤΕ στο θέμα διαφοράς τιμής ADSL - VDSL, γιατί κρίνω τα 14 Ε διαφορά πολλά από "έως 24" σε κάτι του τύπου "έως 30". Μπορεί να το βαφτίζει 35, αλλά είναι αμφίβολο αν θα πιάσω πάνω από 30 για να θεωρώ ότι αξίζει. Αν όμως το πάει στα +5 Ε, α λα ΟΤΕ, το συζητάμε.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Αλήθεια, τι σχέση έχει ο κουβάς που η Cyta (και η κάθε Cyta) ονόμασε VDSL με το πραγματικό VDSL του ΟΤΕ? 
Και πως είναι συγκρίσιμα?

----------


## Sovjohn

> Αλήθεια, τι σχέση έχει ο κουβάς που η Cyta (και η κάθε Cyta) ονόμασε VDSL με το πραγματικό VDSL του ΟΤΕ? 
> Και πως είναι συγκρίσιμα?


Δεν είναι. Αλλά ο ΟΤΕ (και γενικότερα...όλοι) απ' ότι φαίνεται έχουν αποφασίσει να κάνουν ότι και η Cyta, δηλαδή VDSL από Α/Κ σε πολύ περισσότερες περιοχές από το κανονικό VDSL. Για κάποιον φυσικά που μένει π.χ. 200 μ. από το Α/Κ του, εντάξει, συγκρίσιμα είναι όντως. Για όσους είναι 300-900 μ. παίζει ρόλο η ποιότητα της γραμμής τους πρώτα απ' όλα.

----------


## AssVas

Βασικά η όλη ιστορία διαφέρει στο εξής , μετά από 10 χρόνια έχεις καινούργιο Κύριο δίκτυο , χωρίς να το έχουν χτυπήσει 10 εργολάβοι και χωρίς να είσαι μαζί με χιλιάδες άλλους συνδρομητές μαζί στο ταξίδι μέχρι το κέντρο , αλλά με το πολύ 200 . Αν το κάναν όλοι οι πάροχοι μαζί , θα είχες μείωση των βλαβών αποσυνδέσεων και αποσυγχρονισμών κατά 80% .  Έχεις την υποδομή για το FTTH έτοιμη , και όλο αυτό έχει εγγύηση διότι οι οπτικές έχουν μπεί σε σημεία που δεν υπάρχει άλλο δίκτυο (Αερίου , ΕΥΔΑΠ, ΔΕΗ κτλ.)  Έτσι δε θα το χτυπήσει λογικά κανένας τα επόμενα χρόνια . Έχεις εγγυημένη ταχύτητα 30-50mbit , αρκετά καλό Router , και ένα SNR 30db ... οπότε και σάπιο εσωτερικό δίκτυο / απερχόμενο να έχεις , τα 30mbit , τα πιάνεις. Επειδή όλοι λένε για FTTH κτλ , δε λένε ότι το FTTH είναι 8 φορές πιο ακριβό στο πάροχο. Επειδή πάντα θα υπάρχουν αυτοί που θα πούν , τι ; VDSL? καλά εδώ ακόμα μπλα μπλα μπλα , vdsl  θέλουν;  κτλ.   Ας ξεκολλήσουν λίγο από τη λογική του Έλληνα , αν δε το έχω εγώ , ας μη το έχει κανένας . Όπου μπεί VDSL2+ οι προδιαγραφές είναι τέτοιες που για τα επόμενα 30+ χρόνια δε θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα διαθεσιμότητας. Μαζί με αυτό υπάρχει και η αποσυμφόρηση του παλαιού δικτύου του χαλκού τόσο από πόρτες στα κέντρα - ζευγάρια στα KV , όσο και βελτίωση της συνολικής απόδοσης. Ουδεμία σχέση έχει τέλος τιμολογιακά με τις εποχές ISDN/ADSL στο ξεκίνημά τους. 

Φιλικά πάντα , διαφωνεί κάποιος στο ότι όλοι οι πάροχοι θα πρεπε να κάναν επενδύσεις παρά δηλώσεις ;

Προσωπικά διαφωνώ σε θέμα ποιότητας / απόδοσης από το VDSL2 μέσω A/K αλλά στη πράξη αυτό το σενάριο καλύπτει ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό της επαρχίας. 
π.χ ο μέσος όρος πλάτους ενός χωριού / μικρής επαρχιακής πόλης είναι μερικά χιλιόμετρα , και το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό καλύπτεται. Το να μπούν και 2 καμπίνες VDSL στα οριακά σημεία θα ήταν το best scenario.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Προφανώς δεν τίθεται θέμα καθημερινού τηλεφωνήματος και εκβιασμού περί αποχώρησης, τίθεται όμως θέμα διεκδίκησης δικαιωμάτων όπως στις περιπτώσεις που ο πάροχος διαχωρίζει παλαιούς και νέους πελάτες.

Προφανώς και η κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική (πχ τέλος διακοπής λόγω δωδεκαμήνου) όμως η περίπτωση της netone αναφέρεται διότι οι περισσότεροι που πήγαμε από netone σε cyta , έχουμε κλείσει 18 μήνες και η cyta μας κάνει κάποια έκπτωση λόγω loyalty

Αν οι τιμές vdsl klp αναπροσαρμοστούν για μένα δεν υπάρχει λόγος αποχώρησης
Αν δεν αναπροσαρμοστούν ικανοποιητικά?

Και εξακολουθώ να αναρωτιέμαι με βάση τις τιμές vdsl που ξέρω. Ο ΟΤΕ πουλάει φθηνά ή η cyta πουλούσε ακριβά?

Ενα τηλεφώνημα μετά από 18 μήνες δεν ε'ιναι και υπερβολή.

----------


## Manara

> Κάνουν. Φυσικά όμως από εμπορική άποψη τους συμφέρει (οικονομικά εννοώ) το πάγιο VDSL, άρα θεωρώ ότι δεν θα θέλουν να "χαραμίζουν" πόρτες VDSL για ADSL συνδρομητές, εκτός από τραγικές περιπτώσεις βλαβών, όπου αν δεν το κάνουν αυτό ο πελάτης δεν θα λειτουργεί καν / θα λειτουργεί με τραγικά χαρακτηριστικά.


Τεχνοοικονομικά δεν είναι δόκιμο να εγκαθιστάς κάρτες VDSL για να "κουμπώνεις" χρήστες ADSL και ορθώς το αναφέρεις.

Εκτός και αν αποφασίσουν να βάζουν και από τα δύο είδη καρτών, εφόσον τα DSLAMs τους υποστηρίζουν τέτοια σύνθεση ή αν σε κάποια προβληματικά, πιθανώς, σημεία αποφασίζουν να βάλουν στην καμπίνα και DSLAM ADSL αν έχουν τον απαραίτητο χώρο.

Γενικότερα, το βλέπω δύσκολο, αφού οι περισσότεροι συνδρομητές ADSL "παίζουν" ικανοποιητικά από τα Α/Κ (όπου υπάρχει μπόλικος διαθέσιμος, εξοπλισμός και εύκολα εποπτεύσιμος) να επενδύσει κάποιος και στις νέες καμπίνες να βάλει και ADSL εξοπλισμό, χωρίς όμως αυτό να είναι και απαραίτητα σωστό, καθώς ο κάθε πάροχος έχει τα δικά του κριτήρια (και δυνατότητες) και αποφασίζει.

----------


## Sovjohn

Δεν είπα ότι είναι υπερβολή. Κάτι το οποίο συμβαίνει κατά κόρον στους παρόχους (και κινητή και σταθερή) είναι ότι άπαξ και συμφωνήσεις σε ένα Χ πλάνο / πρόγραμμα, σε αυτό μένεις. Αν οι νέοι πελάτες έχουν τη μισή τιμή, δεν σημαίνει τίποτα αυτό. Το δικό σου / δικό μου / κτλ πρόγραμμα είναι μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμο, και χρεώνει κανονικά.

Ειδικά λοιπόν αν υπάρχει αυτή η "διαφοροποίηση", μπορεί να γίνει κάποια επικοινωνία του τύπου "γιατί αυτός και όχι εγώ", ναι. Απλά υπάρχει και η κατηγορία ανθρώπων η οποία θεωρεί ότι επειδή έκλεισε 12 μήνες και μία μέρα, πρέπει να τα πάρει όλα με 10 Ε. Αν ο πάροχος τους πει όχι, φεύγουν. Καλά κάνουν, εφόσον το συμβόλαιο έλεγε 12 μήνες, όχι 120, αλλά ΟΚ.

Στην περίπτωση του VDSL, η Cyta απλά αποφάσισε να πουλήσει 'ακριβά' ως 'μονοπώλιο για κάποιο διάστημα'. Φυσικά ο ΟΤΕ έχει και άλλες οικονομίες κλίμακας (ας πούμε πόσο του κοστίζει το bandwidth από την OTEGlobe σε σχέση με το πόσο θα κόστιζε σε άλλο πάροχο το ίδιο bandwidth απ' την ίδια εταιρεία), οπότε μπορεί να έχει τιμές απλά λίγο πάνω από τις ADSL.

----------


## neshtar

> Και εξακολουθώ να αναρωτιέμαι με βάση τις τιμές vdsl που ξέρω. Ο ΟΤΕ πουλάει φθηνά ή η cyta πουλούσε ακριβά?


Η Cyta, μεχρι τη Δευτερα, πουλαει μονοπωλιακα. Ουτε φτηνα, ουτε ακριβα. Εκμεταλευτηκε μια περιοδο οπου ουσιαστικα ο ΟΤΕ εκανε επενδυσεις τις οποιες δε μπορουσε να αξιοποιησει λογο EETT και η CYTA με μια σχετικα μικρη Incremental επενδυση πηρε μονοπωλιο μια υπηρεσια για x μηνες. Οταν τελειωσει το μονοπωλιο αναγκαστικα θα προσαρμοστει στις συνθηκες της αγορας




> Τεχνοοικονομικά δεν είναι δόκιμο να εγκαθιστάς κάρτες VDSL για να "κουμπώνεις" χρήστες ADSL και ορθώς το αναφέρεις.
> 
> Εκτός και αν αποφασίσουν να βάζουν και από τα δύο είδη καρτών, εφόσον τα DSLAMs τους υποστηρίζουν τέτοια σύνθεση ή αν σε κάποια προβληματικά, πιθανώς, σημεία αποφασίζουν να βάλουν στην καμπίνα και DSLAM ADSL αν έχουν τον απαραίτητο χώρο.
> 
> Γενικότερα, το βλέπω δύσκολο, αφού οι περισσότεροι συνδρομητές ADSL "παίζουν" ικανοποιητικά από τα Α/Κ (όπου υπάρχει μπόλικος διαθέσιμος, εξοπλισμός και εύκολα εποπτεύσιμος) να επενδύσει κάποιος και στις νέες καμπίνες να βάλει και ADSL εξοπλισμό, χωρίς όμως αυτό να είναι και απαραίτητα σωστό, καθώς ο κάθε πάροχος έχει τα δικά του κριτήρια (και δυνατότητες) και αποφασίζει.


δεν εχει κανενα λογο ο ΟΤΕ να κανει "εσωτερικο ανταγωνισμο" στην επενδυση του δινοντας ADSL απο την καμπινα για 5 ευρω λιγοτερα απο το VDSL

----------


## Archon

Γιατι να βαλουν και adsl και vdsl εξοπλισμο σε μια καμπινα? Δεν θα ηταν πιο ευκολο να ειναι ολοι οι συνδρομητες συνδεδεμενοι σε vdsl εξοπλισμο στην καμπινα και να αλλαξει την καρτα adsl σε vdsl στο α/κ οταν καποιος συνδρομητης θα θελει?

----------


## Manara

> Γιατι να βαλουν και adsl και vdsl εξοπλισμο σε μια καμπινα? Δεν θα ηταν πιο ευκολο να ειναι ολοι οι συνδρομητες συνδεδεμενοι σε vdsl εξοπλισμο στην καμπινα και να αλλαξει την καρτα adsl σε vdsl στο α/κ οταν καποιος συνδρομητης θα θελει?


Δεν "δουλεύει" με αυτό τον τόπο το σύστημα.

Η τηλεπικοινωνιακή σου  σύνδεση "τερματίζεται" πάνω στο DSLAM και την κάρτα του. Από και πέρα το σήμα σου, εν συντομία, γίνεται πακέτα IP και πάει σε έναν switch και από εκεί, μέσω της οπτικής ίνα, στο backbone δίκτυο του παρόχου προς δρομολόγηση.

Το θέμα δεν είναι η ταχύτητα για την οποία έχει πληρώσει ο χρήστης. Είναι η βελτιστοποίηση της επένδυσης εμπορικά  :Wink:

----------


## jpcupra

αλανια, καμμια διαφημιση εχει δει κανενας ???  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 
μπας και ειναι μουφα ολο το θεμα?
εγω τουλαχιστον θα ξεκινουσα να διαφημιζω κατι τελος παντων...

----------


## CptBill

καμια διαφημιση αυτο το ΣΚ μεχρι και τωρα. Μακαρι αυριο να εχουμε το λανσαρισμα.

----------


## neshtar

και ο ΟΤΕ και η WIND εχουν blind links για τα VDSL οποτε λογικα απο αυριο θα αρχισουν να τα διαφημιζουν

----------


## psyxakias

Προσωπικά θεωρώ σωστή κίνηση να μη μας φλομώσουν με μαζικές διαφημίσεις, προτού υπάρξει διάθεση και σωστή οργάνωση. Αν επρόκειτο για μούφα, δε θα είχαν προστεθεί VDSL πακέτα στο ote-shop (broken link προς το παρόν). Αφού υπάρξει η διάθεση/ανακοίνωση και καταλαγιάσει η "σκόνη" των early adopters (που ούτως ή άλλως είναι ενήμεροι) και των όποιων προβλημάτων υπάρξουν, λογικά τότε θα πρέπει να γίνει και μαζική διαφήμιση. Κανονικά αυτό θα έπρεπε να εφαρμοζόταν πάντα, άλλο αν δε συμβαίνει στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις.

Κάτι που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι η αναφορά (του zerocool) ότι ακόμα κάνουν ή ξεκινούν πιλοτικό, υποθέτω τοπικά σε περιοχές. Υπάρχει άλλος υποψήφιος beta tester που να ενημερώθηκε πρόσφατα; Ωραία θα ήταν να ειδοποιούσαν και εμένα, θα έβγαιναν όλα τα προβλήματα μαζί λόγω επίτιμου.  :Laughing:

----------


## Ligkas

Κανείς δεν ξέρει αν θα έχει κάλυψη Παγκράτι Ιλίσια?

----------


## Zer0c00L

ασε καλυτερα ψυχακια με τον "επιτιμο" που εχεις στην φωτο θα σε προτιμησουν σιγουρα.

εχεις δικιο και εμενα λιγο να πω την αληθεια παραξενευτηκα που τωρα με θυμηθηκαν αφου ξερουν ποσο κοντα ειμαι στο κεντρο εδω και χρονια....εκτος αν κατι ετοιμαζουν στην περιοχη και σου λεει κατσε να δωσουμε δοκιμη σε καποιους....

απαντηση σε φιλο στον πειραια και στην πετρουπολη και στο περιστερι το 13888 ειπαν απο "δευτερα".

----------


## stefkon

> Αλήθεια, τι σχέση *έχει ο κουβάς που η Cyta* (και η κάθε Cyta) ονόμασε VDSL *με το πραγματικό VDSL του ΟΤΕ?* 
> Και πως είναι συγκρίσιμα?


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Πέρα από την πλάκα, *VDSL προσφέρουν και οι 2.*  :Wink: 
Απλά η CYTA το προσφέρει μόνο από το Α/Κ, σε αντίθεση με τον ΟΤΕ που το προσφέρει *και* από το ΚΑΦΑΟ.
Αν θελήσει (την συμφέρει) θα δώσει και από ΚΑΦΑΟ.

Όντως παράξενο είναι που δίνουν *τώρα πιλοτικό*, αλλά θα ήταν προτιμότερο να δίνουν και σε αποστάσεις μέχρι 1KM (καλωδιακά), γιατί εκεί είναι που θα κάνεις και καλύτερο έλεγχο για να δεις τι "πιάνεις" και τι προβλήματα (θα) υπάρχουν.
Όχι μόνο σε όσους είναι μέχρι 400m -500m.

----------


## ep103855

Off Topic


		238 Μηνύματα - 15968 Εμφανίσεις ...αντε και 16000..(μέχρι το πρωί δηλαδή).

----------


## matelas

Ετοιμάζονται.... otevdsl.gr . Λειτουργεί πλέον και το link στο oteshop.gr (δεν βγάζει 404).

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Κανείς δεν ξέρει αν θα έχει κάλυψη Παγκράτι Ιλίσια?


τα ιλισια κανονικα ειναι απο του ζωγραφου (αλλα λογικα θα κανουν κατι καθως υπαρχουν πολλοι φοιτητες) ζωγραφου (ουλωφ παλμε) εχει τις νεες καμπινες.

παγκρατι ειμαι εγω και μου ειπαν απο πεμπτη που θα εχω το ρουτερ στα χερια μου θα ειμαι στο πιλοτικο τους (καμπινες δεν εχω δει) λογικα στο Α/Κ κατι θα κανουν πρωτα και μετα θα μπουν.

- - - Updated - - -

οριστε και τα αναλογα screenshots απο την ιστοσελιδα τους

http://prntscr.com/kkhgx

http://prntscr.com/kkhj5

----------


## Ligkas

Τώρα που άνοιξε το site μπορώ να κάνω παραγγελία? Δε με αφήνει όμως να διαλέξω ρούτερ (δηλώνοντας αναβάθμιση)

----------


## Zer0c00L

υπομονη μεχρι την δευτερα 

ετσι ειπαν και στο 13888 για τους υποψηφιους πελατες

μην βιαζεστε

----------


## psyxakias

> Ετοιμάζονται.... otevdsl.gr


Δε σχετίζεται απαραίτητα το εν λόγω site με τον ΟΤΕ. Δε βλέπω το λόγο γιατί ο ΟΤΕ θα έκανε register στις αρχές του μήνα ένα domain μέσω άλλου domain registrar και θα φιλοξενούσε το site σε αμερικάνικο provider αντί για το δίκτυό του, ενώ θα παρέπεμπε σε άλλη εταιρεία (που αν κατάλαβα καλά σχετίζεται με marketing). Πιθανότερο θεωρώ η άλλη εταιρεία να το έκανε register για δικούς της λόγους, παρά να τους το ανέθεσε ο ΟΤΕ εξ'ολοκλήρου.

----------


## Ligkas

ΝΑΙ! Έχω κάλυψη εώς 50!!! (διαθεσιμότητα)

----------


## neshtar

> Δε σχετίζεται απαραίτητα το εν λόγω site με τον ΟΤΕ. Δε βλέπω το λόγο γιατί ο ΟΤΕ θα έκανε register στις αρχές του μήνα ένα domain μέσω άλλου domain registrar και θα φιλοξενούσε το site σε αμερικάνικο provider αντί για το δίκτυό του, ενώ θα παρέπεμπε σε άλλη εταιρεία (που αν κατάλαβα καλά σχετίζεται με marketing). Πιθανότερο θεωρώ η άλλη εταιρεία να το έκανε register για δικούς της λόγους, παρά να τους το ανέθεσε ο ΟΤΕ εξ'ολοκλήρου.


σχετιζεται, πηγαινε εδω -> http://oteshop.ote.gr/storefront/dou...eriorista.html και κανε click στο "Μπες ΕΔΩ και μάθε περισσότερα για τα πλεονεκτήματα του OTE Double Play VDSL." ... σε παει στο www.otevdsl.gr

Edit: το www.otevdsl.gr ειναι live

το τηλεοπτικο σποτ του ΟΤΕ εδω -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BI5y...d&noredirect=1

----------


## Sovjohn

> Δε σχετίζεται απαραίτητα το εν λόγω site με τον ΟΤΕ. Δε βλέπω το λόγο γιατί ο ΟΤΕ θα έκανε register στις αρχές του μήνα ένα domain μέσω άλλου domain registrar και θα φιλοξενούσε το site σε αμερικάνικο provider αντί για το δίκτυό του, ενώ θα παρέπεμπε σε άλλη εταιρεία (που αν κατάλαβα καλά σχετίζεται με marketing). Πιθανότερο θεωρώ η άλλη εταιρεία να το έκανε register για δικούς της λόγους, παρά να τους το ανέθεσε ο ΟΤΕ εξ'ολοκλήρου.


Η Ogilvy είναι η διαφημιστική εταιρεία του ομίλου ΟΤΕ (ΟΤΕ / Cosmote / κτλ). Απλά μάλλον όσο το φτιάχνουν είναι σε δική τους υποδομή, ίσως μετά να το μεταφέρουν στον πελάτη - ΟΤΕ.

----------


## jpcupra

αργυρουπολη τζιφος...
2mbit και 24mbit βγαζει για την πεθερα μου... πφφφφ  :Razz:

----------


## cmaniac

:Smile:

----------


## psyxakias

> Η Ogilvy είναι η διαφημιστική εταιρεία του ομίλου ΟΤΕ (ΟΤΕ / Cosmote / κτλ). Απλά μάλλον όσο το φτιάχνουν είναι σε δική τους υποδομή, ίσως μετά να το μεταφέρουν στον πελάτη - ΟΤΕ.


Α μάλιστα, ενδιαφέρον. Οκ πριν δεν άνοιγε κιόλας το site, τώρα λειτουργεί.

----------


## Ligkas

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχει δωρεάν vdsl ρούτερ σε υφιστάμενους adsl?

----------


## psyxakias

Περί διαθεσιμότητας, εμένα στον βασικό αριθμό (ο οποίος είναι από φορητότητα άλλης περιοχής) εμφανίζει ότι έχω 2, 24, 30, 50 αλλά στον MSN αριθμό (που έχει αριθμό της σωστής περιοχής) βγάζει ότι δεν υπάρχει γενικότερα δυνατότητα Conn-X λόγω έλλειψης υποδομής. Βέβαια κρίνοντας ότι ο ΟΤΕ αναγνωρίζει εάν ο αριθμός είναι ΟΤΕ ή άλλου παρόχου, να υποθέσω ότι αναγνωρίζει και την φορητότητα περιοχής και ισχύει ότι έχω έως 50 Mbps;  :Thinking:

----------


## matelas

> Α μάλιστα, ενδιαφέρον. Οκ πριν δεν άνοιγε κιόλας το site, τώρα λειτουργεί.


Με κάλυψε ο Sovjohn.  :Smile:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> ΝΑΙ! Έχω κάλυψη εώς 50!!! (διαθεσιμότητα)


Σε ποιό link μου δείχνει αν έχω κάλυψη ή όχι;;;;

----------


## Ligkas

Στη σελίδα του double play vdsl εκεί που λέει Δείτε τη διαθεσιμότητα Conn-x και OTE TV

----------


## tsomis

http://oteshop.ote.gr/storefront/adsl.ep

----------


## 21706

Το Conn-x είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 2Mbps, έως 24Mbps.

----------


## matelas

Στην διαθεσιμότητα σε αριθμό που είναι κοντά στο Α/Κ έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι 50Mbps, στον δικό μου αριθμό (αρκετά μακριά απο το Α/Κ) έβγαλε μόνο για adsl, μετράει αποστάσεις η διαθεσιμότητα;   :Thinking:  (στην πόλη μου δεν υπάρχουν καμπίνες).

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Κρίμα... και ήλπιζα να μην ήταν αυτό (γιατί μου βγάζει μόνο για ADSL και όχι VDSL). Άρα δεν παίζουν τα καφάο εδώ. :'(

----------


## Gordito

Εγω εχω vdsl ΚΑΦΑΟ εδω και κανα 2μηνο εξω απο το σπιτι μου, αλλα μου βγαζει μεχρι 24mbps......

----------


## tsomis

Μολις επαιξε στον ALPHA διαφημιση VDSL.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Άρα δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί λόγο ΕΕΤΤ ή παίζει κάτι άλλο;;;; Εγώ είμαι κοντά στο εμπορικό του Γαλατσίου. Αν δεν έχουν εκείνα τα καφάο VDSL τότε δεν παίζει να υπάρχει καφάο στο Γαλάτσι με VDSL.

----------


## apostolt

Ζωγραφου μια χαρα ολα διαθέσιμα!!!


Το Conn-x είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 2Mbps, έως 24Mbps, έως 30Mbps, έως 50Mbps

Επιλέξτε το πρόγραμμα που ταιριάζει στις ανάγκες σας και ολοκληρώστε την παραγγελία σας εδώ ή καλέστε στο 13888 για περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

Υπάρχει υποδομή και για OTE TV μέσω Conn-x στην περιοχή σας.

Προχωρήσετε σε online παραγγελία εδώ

----------


## dimangelid

Στην Βούλα με ISDN βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα στα 2 και στα έως 24... Σε PSTN γραμμή 2 σπίτια μετά από εμένα το ίδιο. Στην Βουλιαγμένη, την Γλυφάδα (κέντρο Αγίου Κωνσταντίνου) καθώς και στον Άλιμο (σπίτι στην είσοδο Κυθηρίων της Λεωφόρου Αλίμου) επίσης το ίδιο...

----------


## hackerneo

Το Conn-x είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 2Mbps, έως 24Mbps.  :Crying:

----------


## nasaud

ο Conn-x είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: *2Mbps, έως 24Mbps, έως 30Mbps, έως 50Mbps*
Επιλέξτε το πρόγραμμα που ταιριάζει στις ανάγκες σας και ολοκληρώστε την παραγγελία σας εδώ ή καλέστε στο 13888 για περισσότερες πληροφορίες.
Υπάρχει υποδομή και για OTE TV μέσω Conn-x στην περιοχή σας.

Προχωρήσετε σε online παραγγελία εδώ

----------


## nikolaos7

Στην Νίκαια έχει μέχρι 24Mbps προς το παρόν

----------


## techmaniac88

Μενω Καλαμακι και εχει διαθεσιμοτητα μονο 2 και 24. WTF?

----------


## Zer0c00L

εμενα βγαζει αυτο

Το Conn-x είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 2Mbps, έως 24Mbps, έως 30Mbps, έως 50Mbps
Επιλέξτε το πρόγραμμα που ταιριάζει στις ανάγκες σας και ολοκληρώστε την παραγγελία σας εδώ ή καλέστε στο 13888 για περισσότερες πληροφορίες.
Υπάρχει υποδομή και για OTE TV μέσω Conn-x στην περιοχή σας.

----------


## cmaniac

Κολωνό, στο πατρικό μου, 50Mbps, προφανώς απ το Α/Κ που είναι στα 200 μέτρα..  :Smile:

----------


## Ais

Εχω vdsl καμπινα στο τελος του δρομου καμια 100 μετρα και μου λεει εως 24. 
μενω ανω καλαμακι(αλιμο)

@techmaniac88: Που βρισκεσαι εσυ?

----------


## kom

περιοχή Παλλήνης ( Αγ.Τρύφωνα ) μου βγάζει ότι υπάρχει κάλυψη - γνωρίζει κανείς που βρίσκεται το dslam ;

----------


## hackerneo

Αργυρούπολη γιοκ! ενω έχουμε καμπίνες  :Crying:

----------


## Takis_Kal

Καλαματα στο σπιτι βγαζει μεχρι 24 και στο φροντιστηριο που ειναι κοντα στον ΟΤΕ μεχρι 50
Γιατι να μην ειναι αναποδα γαμωτο ?

----------


## poussou

Με 680 μέτρα τί ταχύτητες να περιμένω ;; 

Με snr tweak στο ADSL κάποια εποχή έβλεπα και 20+ Mbps με 17.5 attn

----------


## ant

γνωριζουμε το μοντεμ που θα παρεχουν?

----------


## Dimitris19

Λάρισα, πλατεία ταχυδρομείου - Το Conn-x είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 30Mbps 50Mbps

----------


## Vitruvian78

> Λάρισα, πλατεία ταχυδρομείου - Το Conn-x είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 30Mbps 50Mbps


Μονο σε αυτες τις ταχυτητες ειναι διαθεσιμο το conn-x στην περιοχη σου εσενα;; :Razz:  αντε τυχερουλη!! Φοβερη η γειτονια σου!! Σε πειραζω....

----------


## Spank

Βγήκε και το διαφημιστικό σπότ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BI5ydGDXTI

----------


## Dimitris19

> Μονο σε αυτες τις ταχυτητες ειναι διαθεσιμο το conn-x στην περιοχη σου εσενα;; αντε τυχερουλη!! Φοβερη η γειτονια σου!!


Αυτά μου έβγαλε στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας στο otevdsl.gr
Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι η γειτονιά μου, αλλά της αδερφής μου, εγώ έφυγα απο Λάρισα  :Sad:

----------


## vladimir rus

το παρηγγειλα απο το site  :Razz:

----------


## techmaniac88

με λιγα λογια η διαθεσιμοτητα εχει σχεση με το ποσο κοντα ειναι καποιος στο dslam και δεν υπολογιζεις τις νεες καμπινες. σωστα;

----------


## nasaud

Το έκανα online.

----------


## techmaniac88

> Εχω vdsl καμπινα στο τελος του δρομου καμια 100 μετρα και μου λεει εως 24. 
> μενω ανω καλαμακι(αλιμο)
> 
> @techmaniac88: Που βρισκεσαι εσυ?


Καλαμακιου, πανω απ'το Βασιλοπουλο.

----------


## apostolt

> με λιγα λογια η διαθεσιμοτητα εχει σχεση με το ποσο κοντα ειναι καποιος στο dslam και δεν υπολογιζεις τις νεες καμπινες. σωστα;


Οχι τις υπολογιζει, τουλαχιστον στην περιοχη μας το κανει.

----------


## Iris07

Πότε θα ανοίξει η περιοχή OTE στην VDSL, VDSL2 Providers ?  :Cool:

----------


## panos_mlonas

μπηκα στο σιτε του οτε και πατησα εκει που λεει να δειτε διαθεσιμοτητα για connx και μου λεει απο 2-24.  εχει καμια σχεση αυτο με το vdsl?

----------


## _stargazer

> Αλήθεια, τι σχέση έχει ο κουβάς που η Cyta (και η κάθε Cyta) ονόμασε VDSL με το πραγματικό VDSL του ΟΤΕ? 
> Και πως είναι συγκρίσιμα?


Και ποιος σου είπε πως ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα έχει VDSL από το A/K για τους κοντινούς σε αυτό; Στους μακρινούς επεκτείνει το δίκτυο ακριβώς επειδή η τεχνολογία δεν επιτρέπει να παίζει πάνω από 800 μέτρα...
Και σύμφωνα με τις τελευταίες δημοσιεύσεις της ΕΕΤΤ και οι εναλλακτικοί θα παρέχουν μέσω των νέων καμπινών του ΟΤΕ...

----------


## johnny21

Σέρρες,στην Εθνικής αντιστάσεως, 250 μέτρα από τον ΟΤΕ μέχρι 24..... :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## panos_mlonas

> ΝΑΙ! Έχω κάλυψη εώς 50!!! (διαθεσιμότητα)


 που πας για να το βρεις αυτο??

----------


## kostasdina

http://oteshop.ote.gr/storefront/-/d...eriorista.html

επιτελους

----------


## @ST

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 112984
> 
> αυτο σημαινει οτι συμφερει να βαλω 30mbps και οχι 50mbps, εφοσον λεει οτι μπορω να εχω μεχρι 33mbps;;;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> οχι... απλα πηρα τηλ. στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων 13831. Ισως να μην αναφερουν κατι γιατι δεν ειναι ετοιμοι ακομα οσων αφορα την εφαρμογη με την οποια βλεπουν αν μπορεις να εχεις vdsl -οπως ειπαν- και η υπηρεσια δεν ειναι ακομα εμπορικα διαθεσιμη


*Πατρα - dslam ΚΩΝ/ΛΕΩΣ - στο ΙΚΑ Αγ. Αλεξιου*
στην διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl του ΟΤΕ εβαλα ενα γειτονικο τηλεφωνο λογω του οτι ειμαι συνδρομητης forthnet και απο τον ΟΤΕ εχω *50mbps*


να δω τι ταχυτητα θα μου διαθεση απο αυριο η FORTHNET;;; :Whistle:

----------


## panos_mlonas

ρε παιδια μπορει καποιος που εχει τη θεληση να μου απαντησει απλα και με κατανοητα λογια γιατι εχω μπερδευτει ο καθενας νομιζω λεει οτι θελει.
εγω ειδα τη διαθεσιμοτητα και ειμαι μεχρι 24.  εξω απο το σπιτι μου ακριβως εχω καινουργιο καφαο, και γενικα σε ολα τα στενα κ τα τετραγωνα και οπου μενω.
ανηκω στο αστικο κεντρο Τερψιθεας 210 9644χχχ  και εχω θορυβο 52db ειμαι πολυ μακρια! και πιανω 3500kbps.
το θεμα ειναι, εγω που εχω adsl τι θα γινει απο αυριο μιας που ειδα οτι δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο το vdsl.
 θα εχω μειωση του θορυβου? θα με συνδεσουν πανω στο καινουργιο καφαο με οπτικες ινες και θα μειωθει ο θορυβος μου και αρα θα πιανω πιο κοντα στο 24?
 το ξερω οτι θα μου πειτε κοιτα πιο πισω, αλλα τα λετε πολυπλοκα για μας τους ασχετους.

----------


## DJman

την ιδια απορια εχω. Εβαλα το νουμερο μου και λεει Το Conn-x είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 2Mbps, έως 24Mbps 

Κλαφτα χαραλαμπε.Δεν κοιτανε λεω εγω να φτασουν τους 24αριδες σε 20-24 τουλαχιστον μονο αναβαθμιζουν αλλα κομματια. ελεος.

----------


## rexdimos

νομιζω οτι η αναζητηση για το αν υποστηριζει η οχι vdsl δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει σωστα ακομα εγω πχ εχω εγκατεστημενη καμπινα στα 200 μετρα και βγαζει 2-24 ταχυτηα παντως εκανα παραγελλια vdsl εκεινο που με προβληματισε λιγο ειναι οτι δεν δινουν ρουτερ αλλα μλις επικοινωνησουν θα τους ρωτησω

----------


## 21706

> ρε παιδια μπορει καποιος που εχει τη θεληση να μου απαντησει απλα και με κατανοητα λογια γιατι εχω μπερδευτει ο καθενας νομιζω λεει οτι θελει.
> εγω ειδα τη διαθεσιμοτητα και ειμαι μεχρι 24.  εξω απο το σπιτι μου ακριβως εχω καινουργιο καφαο, και γενικα σε ολα τα στενα κ τα τετραγωνα και οπου μενω.
> ανηκω στο αστικο κεντρο Τερψιθεας 210 9644χχχ  και εχω θορυβο 52db ειμαι πολυ μακρια! και πιανω 3500kbps.
> το θεμα ειναι, εγω που εχω adsl τι θα γινει απο αυριο μιας που ειδα οτι δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο το vdsl.
>  θα εχω μειωση του θορυβου? θα με συνδεσουν πανω στο καινουργιο καφαο με οπτικες ινες και θα μειωθει ο θορυβος μου και αρα θα πιανω πιο κοντα στο 24?
>  το ξερω οτι θα μου πειτε κοιτα πιο πισω, αλλα τα λετε πολυπλοκα για μας τους ασχετους.


Να σου το πω εγώ πολύ απλά :Smile:  Δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα!

----------


## panos_mlonas

> Να σου το πω εγώ πολύ απλά Δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα!


η καλυτερη απαντηση που εχω ακουσει..
χαχα. οκ thanks παντως για να μην μπω στον κοπο και παιρνω 13888

----------


## emeliss

> η καλυτερη απαντηση που εχω ακουσει..
> χαχα. οκ thanks παντως για να μην μπω στον κοπο και παιρνω 13888


Εγώ θα σου έλεγα ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Κάλεσε το 13888 ή πήγαινε στο κοντινότερο oteshop.

----------


## 21706

> νομιζω οτι η αναζητηση για το αν υποστηριζει η οχι vdsl δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει σωστα ακομα εγω πχ εχω εγκατεστημενη καμπινα στα 200 μετρα και βγαζει 2-24 ταχυτηα παντως εκανα παραγελλια vdsl εκεινο που με προβληματισε λιγο ειναι οτι δεν δινουν ρουτερ αλλα μλις επικοινωνησουν θα τους ρωτησω


Και δέχτηκαν την παραγγελία για vdsl παρόλο που λένε ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο;

----------


## panos_mlonas

εμενα παντως οταν παω να κανω το βημα 4 μου βγαζει με κοκκινα γραμματα οτι δεν μπορει να γινει γιατι ενα απο τα προηγουμενα βηματα σας ειναι λαθος.

----------


## rexdimos

φυσικα και την δεχτηκαν οπως ειπα και πριν νομιζω οτι το συστημα τους δεν ειναι ακομα σωστο οσο αφορα την ενδειξη συγκεκριμενα εγω ειμαι στην καμπινα 445 και ειναι απο τις καινουργιες και ειναι στα 250 μετρα απο εμενα στην γλυφαδα στο dslam τερψιθεας οποτε μαλλον για αυτο την δεχτηκαν

----------


## emeliss

Ο οδηγός δεν βγάζει ρούτερ αν βάλεις στο βήμα 1 αναβάθμιση απο conn-x αλλά αυτό αποκλείεται να είναι σωστό.

----------


## gazakias

για Αιγάλεω δεν έχει δει κάποιος καμιά καμπίνα ???

----------


## nickvog

Αν βάλει κανείς νέα σύνδεση και όχι από αναβάθμιση conn-x σου βγάζει κανονικά το βήμα 4 με το ασύρματο ρουτερ.

Πάντως για vdsl σίγουρα θα χρειαστούμε νέο ρουτερ (εκτός κι έχουμε καβάντζα κανα fritzbox 7390 ή κανα vigor 2850  :Razz:  ).



P.S. Αλήθεια, τελικά έχει δει κανείς καμπίνα στο Νέο Ηράκλειο ???  :Thinking:

----------


## Sovjohn

Το πρόβλημα που εντοπίζω εγώ (όχι εμπορικά, αλλά περισσότερο τεχνικά) είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποια ειδοποίηση για το πως παρέχεται το VDSL ανά περιοχή.

Δηλαδή - έβαλα έναν αριθμό από κατάστημα που είναι 30 μέτρα πιο πέρα από εμένα, που είμαι ήδη 700+μ. από το Α/Κ, και μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα "αβίαστα" 30 και 50. Ναι μεν...
...αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη απόσταση χλωμόν το κόβω να πιάνει κάποιος >30...θα μου πεις, θα μπορούσε να είναι 32, αλλά ΟΚ, δεν υπάρχει κάποια τέτοια 'ένδειξη'.

Θα προτιμούσα να υπολόγιζε από την γεωγραφική απόσταση εκτιμώμενη ταχύτητα: ΧΧ Mbps για να πέσει λιγότερο βρισίδι όταν βάλουν κάποιοι και έχουν...30.5 ενώ παρήγγειλαν το πακέτο 50. Ψιλά γράμματα βέβαια, απλά εκτός Ελλάδας πολλοί ISP δίνουν εκτιμήσεις ταχύτητας κατά την παραγγελία.

Κατά τα άλλα, προφανώς σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα 3 στο Α/Κ Φρεαττύδας παίζει διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## 2048dsl

Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι ο wizard του ΟΤΕ να δουλεύει σωστά διότι στη cyta δεν μπορούσα να βάλω Vdsl λόγο ότι ειμουν σε απόσταση απο το Α/Κ στα 1089 μέτρα.
Στον ΟΤΕ μου λέει :

Αριθμός τηλεφώνου: 2299023***


Το Conn-x είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 2Mbps, έως 24Mbps, έως 30Mbps, έως 50Mbps
Επιλέξτε το πρόγραμμα που ταιριάζει στις ανάγκες σας και ολοκληρώστε την παραγγελία σας εδώ ή καλέστε στο 13888 για περισσότερες πληροφορίες.
Υπάρχει υποδομή και για OTE TV μέσω Conn-x στην περιοχή σας.

Προχωρήσετε σε online παραγγελία εδώ

 Εκανα παραγγελία περιμένω αύριο 08:00-10:00 να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο για επιβεβαίωση  :Smile:

----------


## 21706

> Το πρόβλημα που εντοπίζω εγώ (όχι εμπορικά, αλλά περισσότερο τεχνικά) είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποια ειδοποίηση για το πως παρέχεται το VDSL ανά περιοχή.
> 
> Δηλαδή - έβαλα έναν αριθμό από κατάστημα που είναι 30 μέτρα πιο πέρα από εμένα, που είμαι ήδη 700+μ. από το Α/Κ, και μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα "αβίαστα" 30 και 50. Ναι μεν...
> ...αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη απόσταση χλωμόν το κόβω να πιάνει κάποιος >30...θα μου πεις, θα μπορούσε να είναι 32, αλλά ΟΚ, δεν υπάρχει κάποια τέτοια 'ένδειξη'.
> 
> Θα προτιμούσα να υπολόγιζε από την γεωγραφική απόσταση εκτιμώμενη ταχύτητα: ΧΧ Mbps για να πέσει λιγότερο βρισίδι όταν βάλουν κάποιοι και έχουν...30.5 ενώ παρήγγειλαν το πακέτο 50. Ψιλά γράμματα βέβαια, απλά εκτός Ελλάδας πολλοί ISP δίνουν εκτιμήσεις ταχύτητας κατά την παραγγελία.
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα, προφανώς σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα 3 στο Α/Κ Φρεαττύδας παίζει διαθεσιμότητα.


Αφού δίνει στο κατάστημα 30 ή 50 σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει εκεί
κοντά καμπίνα vdsl. Και αφού είσαι κοντά στο κατάστημα
κανονικά έπρεπε να δίνει και σε σένα το ίδιο.

----------


## rexdimos

> Αφού δίνει στο κατάστημα 30 ή 50 σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει εκεί
> κοντά καμπίνα vdsl. Και αφού είσαι κοντά στο κατάστημα
> κανονικά έπρεπε να δίνει και σε σένα το ίδιο.


μα αυτα ειναι τα προβληματα στο συστημα τους που εγρψα πριν πχ στο παγκρατι μου βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα ενω ξερω οτι δεν εχει καμπινα κοντα και το κεντρο ειναι σε μεγαλυτερη αποσταση απο το επιτρεπτό για vdsl τουλαχιστον

----------


## Rusty

Μόλις τώρα δοκίμασα στην διαθεσιμότητα και μου βγάζει διαθέσιμες όλες τι ταχύτητες , ακόμα και την 50αρα.
Περιοχή Καλαμάτα - Κοντά στα δικαστήρια.

Μιας και έχω att γύρω στα 17-18 λέω να ξεκινήσω με την 30αρα και βλέπουμε.
Τι λέτε?
Πιστεύω τα 30 θα τα πιάνω Full.

----------


## akis_k

modem vdsl που στο καλό βρίσκουμε ?

----------


## @ST

> modem vdsl που στο καλό βρίσκουμε ?



το δινουν δωρεαν για οσο παραμενεις στην υπηρεσια

www.otevdsl.gr 

συχνες ερωτησεις

----------


## akis_k

> το δινουν δωρεαν για οσο παραμενεις στην υπηρεσια
> 
> www.otevdsl.gr 
> 
> συχνες ερωτησεις


α καλό αυτό (ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση)! 

αλήθεια μέχρι να στο στείλουν το modem τι γίνετε;! μένουμε χωρίς internet??

ή συνεχίζει να παίζει το παλιό που έχουμε σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα?

----------


## Rezwalker

> να δω τι ταχυτητα θα μου διαθεση απο αυριο η FORTHNET;;;


Αυριο χλωμο...Μιλησα μαζι τους σημερα και μου ειπαν οτι θα εχουν ετοιμη την εφαρμογη που ελεγχει την αποσταση, προς το τελος της εβδομαδας

----------


## Sovjohn

> Αφού δίνει στο κατάστημα 30 ή 50 σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει εκεί
> κοντά καμπίνα vdsl. Και αφού είσαι κοντά στο κατάστημα
> κανονικά έπρεπε να δίνει και σε σένα το ίδιο.


Εγώ δεν έχω ΟΤΕ για να με ελέγξω, έχω Cheetos  :Smile: 

Το θέμα δεν είναι αυτό, το θέμα είναι ότι στο εδώ Α/Κ δεν έχουν κάνει έργα, δίνει διαθεσιμότητα από το Α/Κ. Ναι, μπορεί να πιάνει κάποιος πάνω από 30 ίσως, αλλά θα ήταν καλό να διευκρινίζει εάν το VDSL / η ταχύτητα που δίνει σαν εκτιμώμενη / διαθέσιμη προέρχεται από καμπίνα ή από το Α/Κ, γιατί θεωρώ ότι πολλοί απλά θα απογοητευτούν (ενώ από καμπίνα θα ήταν χαρούμενοι).

----------


## nanas

ΤΟ ακ σόλωνος τελικά έχει διαθεσιμότητα; γιατί στο wizard δεν φαίνεται και είναι κέντρο αθήνας...

----------


## dpa2006

μήπως γνωρίζουμε ποιά ρουτερ δίνει στο vdsl;

----------


## 2048dsl

> μήπως γνωρίζουμε ποιά ρουτερ δίνει στο vdsl;


http://wwwen.zte.com.cn/en/products/...10_352105.html

----------


## akis_k

> http://wwwen.zte.com.cn/en/products/...10_352105.html


Αυτό δίνουν και στα δωρεάν?

----------


## 2048dsl

> Αυτό δίνουν και στα δωρεάν?


Αρκετές σελίδες πιο πίσω στο ίδιο thread ένα παιδί ανέφερε αυτό που σου έκανα link ότι δίνει ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## akis_k

α ok σε ευχαριστώ!  :Smile:

----------


## 2048dsl

> α ok σε ευχαριστώ!


Τίποτα να σε καλά

----------


## farcry

Το Conn-x είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 2Mbps, έως 24Mbps, έως 30Mbps, έως 50Mbps


τωρα εγω πως πιανω τα 50 ρε παιδια? αφου καμπινα δεν εχουμε. attenuation 13 βγαζω. καλα οχι οτι με νοιαζει για VDSL 30 παω απλα κουβεντα να γινεται  :Razz:

----------


## baskon

Εγω παντως ειμαι σιγουρος οτι γινεται οτι γινοταν κ με την καλυψη  adsl . Απλως αν το ΑΚ που πεφτει η γραμμη σας εχει δυνατοτητα για 50 εμφανιζει διαθεσιμοτητα. Χωρις να γινει ελεγχος αποστασης.Αυτος θα γινει μετα κ οταν σας παρουν τηλ θα σας πουν μπορεις να βαλεις η οχι

----------


## dimitri_ns

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ* 

Αν βγάζει ότι 

"Το Conn-x είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 2Mbps, έως 24Mbps, έως 30Mbps, έως 50Mbps "


Δεν σημαίνει υποχρεωτικά ότι παρέχεται σε κάθε χρήστη της περιοχής

Από το site otevdsl αντιγράφω

" Αν ο router δεν συγχρονίσει σε καλή ταχύτητα, τί κάνω;

Αρχικά, καλείς χωρίς χρέωση από σταθερό ΟΤΕ την 24ωρη τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση του ΟΤΕ, στο 13888.
Οι τεχνικοί μας θα προσπαθήσουν να επιλύσουν το όποιο πρόβλημα.
Σε περίπτωση που δεν είναι τεχνικά εφικτή η βελτίωση, θα αλλάξουμε το πρόγραμμα χωρίς καμιά επιβάρυνση, σε όποιο επιθυμείς από τα διαθέσιμα Προγράμματα ΟΤΕ Double Play με ταχύτητα 2 ή έως 24 Mbps.
Για να γίνει αυτό, θα πρέπει να επιστρέψεις το router, όπου και θα αντικατασταθεί με νέο που θα συνοδεύει το Πρόγραμμα που θα επιλέξεις. "

Το οποίο σημαίνει ότι κάνεις αίτηση για vdsl, την δέχονται και μπορεί να βρεθείς με adsl, πιθανά καλύτερης ποιότητας αν το δίνουν από το καφάο

- - - Updated - - -

Για να το κάνω πιό λιανά..

Αν είσαι χρήστης ΟΤΕ, το πολύ-πολύ να έρθεις μία η άλλη (καμμία διαφορά)
Αν είσαι χρήστης άλλου παρόχου, μπορεί να βρεθείς με adsl ΟΤΕ με τις αντίστοιχες χρεώσεις ΟΤΕ, βεβαίως βεβαίως

Η απόφαση δική σας :Razz:

----------


## Ligkas

Καλημέρα. Παρά το οτι έχω κάλυψη δε μου βάζουν. Έπειτα από μέτρηση είμαι στα 850 μέτρα ενώ το όριό τους είναι 800.

----------


## -21grams

Έχω μία και μόνο απορία:
Υπάρχει τρόπος να εξασφαλίσουμε ότι θα συνδεόμαστε με το *τοπικό KV* και όχι με το *Α/Κ*;
Και λέγοντας *εξασφαλίσουμε* εννοώ γραπτή βεβαίωση/επίσημο έγγραφο από πλευράς ΟΤΕ που θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί από τον πελάτη-συνδρομητή σε περίπτωση που δεν τηρηθούν τα συμφωνηθέντα ή υπάρξουν _παρεκκλίσεις_.
Κάτι μου λέει ότι οι υπάλληλοι στο 13888 δεν θα είναι σε θέση να δώσουν σαφή απάντηση...

----------


## polakis

Εγώ πάντως έκανα το τεστ διαθεσιμότητας. Μένω Παλαιό Φάληρο στο ύψος πρατηρίων Αχιλλέως & Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου. Μου βγάζει ότι έχει μόνο 2-24mbps. Πήρα τα 3 μου έτσι; Πότε θα έχω διαθεσιμότητα εγώ; Του Αγίου ποτέ;

----------


## rexdimos

> Έχω μία και μόνο απορία:
> Υπάρχει τρόπος να εξασφαλίσουμε ότι θα συνδεόμαστε με το *τοπικό KV* και όχι με το *Α/Κ*;
> Και λέγοντας *εξασφαλίσουμε* εννοώ γραπτή βεβαίωση/επίσημο έγγραφο από πλευράς ΟΤΕ που θα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί από τον πελάτη-συνδρομητή σε περίπτωση που δεν τηρηθούν τα συμφωνηθέντα ή υπάρξουν _παρεκκλίσεις_.
> Κάτι μου λέει ότι οι υπάλληλοι στο 13888 δεν θα είναι σε θέση να δώσουν σαφή απάντηση...


νομιζω οτι απο την στιγμη που κανουμε αιτηση και ειδικα στις προβληματικες περιοχες για vdsl δεν μπορουν να την υλοποιησουν αν δεν συνδεσουν σε τοπικο k/v  γιατι αλλιως η αιτηση δεν ισχιει αφου ζηταμε vdsl και οχι γενικα μια συνδεση

----------


## koumou

Έκανα αίτηση....  :Smile:

----------


## Ais

@koumou: βλεπω εισαι γειτονας..Τι αριθμο τηλεφωνου εχεις? 99χχχχχχ? Που βρισκεσαι?

----------


## Vitruvian78

> Εγώ πάντως έκανα το τεστ διαθεσιμότητας. Μένω Παλαιό Φάληρο στο ύψος πρατηρίων Αχιλλέως & Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου. Μου βγάζει ότι έχει μόνο 2-24mbps. Πήρα τα 3 μου έτσι; Πότε θα έχω διαθεσιμότητα εγώ; Του Αγίου ποτέ;


Μα αυτο δεν λεμε όσοι κράζουμε (για καποιους) τον ΟΤΕ;;; Οτι το vdsl που βαρυγδουπα ανακοινωνει οτι βγαζει στην αγορα ειναι μια σκετη κοροϊδια! Εκτος του οτι θα καλυπτει ελαχιστους, και αυτοι που θα το βαλουν θα απογοητευτουν απο αυτό που θα πάρουν τελικα και δεν θα ειναι λιγοι αυτοι που θα ζητησουν να επιστρέψουν στο adsl μια και θα νιώσουν οτι πληρωνουν για κατι που δεν αξιζει και τοσο τα λεφτα του (οχι πως το adsl ειναι οικονομικοτερο γι αυτο που είναι!!)

----------


## 21706

> νομιζω οτι απο την στιγμη που κανουμε αιτηση και ειδικα στις προβληματικες περιοχες για vdsl δεν μπορουν να την υλοποιησουν αν δεν συνδεσουν σε τοπικο k/v  γιατι αλλιως η αιτηση δεν ισχιει αφου ζηταμε vdsl και οχι γενικα μια συνδεση


Όπως είπαν και παραπάνω την δέχονται την αίτηση
και αν διαπιστώσεις ότι δεν πιάνεις την ταχύτητα που
παράγγειλες (έως 30 ή έως 50) σε επαναφέρουν στο adsl.

----------


## rexdimos

απο οτι γραφει επικοινωνούν μαζι σου για συνεννόηση άλλωστε δεν χρειαζετε να επαναφέρουν κατι ειδικά αν εχεις ζητήσει αλλαγή πακέτου και οχι νεα σύνδεση το παραξενο μονο ειναι οτι ενω η γλυφαδα ηταν απο τις περιοχες που επρεπε να ειναι ετοιμη απο τον 7/2012 και ενω εχουν μπει νεες καμπινες εχω μετρησει γυρω γυρω στην γειτονια τουλαχιστον 10 δεν βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητες μαλλον σημερα θα ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο

----------


## blugosi

Στο 13888 που πήρα μόλις τώρα, μου είπαν ότι Τερψιθέα - Γλυφάδα δεν έχουν VDSL ακόμη. Θα το δώσουν όταν ολοκληρωθεί η επέκταση του δικτύου.

Στην Αττική το δίνουν μόνο Ζωγράφου, Καλαμάκι, Βούλα.

Good Wines!!!

----------


## Ligkas

Κουνήθηκε το κτίριο μάλλον. Πριν 850 μέτρα. Τώρα (κατόπιν reboot) βάσει attenuation, 630 μέτρα. Τώρα με καλύπτουν lol. Έβαλα 30άρα. 50 δε σήκωνα.

----------


## techmaniac88

Εφαγα ηττα στο Καλαμακι. Υποτιθεται απ'τις προβληματικες περιοχες θα ξεκινουσε πρωτα...

----------


## 21706

> απο οτι γραφει επικοινωνούν μαζι σου για συνεννόηση άλλωστε δεν χρειαζετε να επαναφέρουν κατι ειδικά αν εχεις ζητήσει αλλαγή πακέτου και οχι νεα σύνδεση το παραξενο μονο ειναι οτι ενω η γλυφαδα ηταν απο τις περιοχες που επρεπε να ειναι ετοιμη απο τον 7/2012 και ενω εχουν μπει νεες καμπινες εχω μετρησει γυρω γυρω στην γειτονια τουλαχιστον 10 δεν βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητες μαλλον σημερα θα ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο


Γράφει ότι σου κάνουν την αλλαγή πακέτου και αν διαπιστώσεις 
ότι δεν πιάνεις την ταχύτητα του πακέτου που  παράγγειλες 
(έως 30 ή έως 50) σε επαναφέρουν στο adsl.

----------


## honda22

Κέντρο Μεγάρων έχει διαθεσιμότητα. Πως γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## Νικαετός

Πήρα στο 13888 το πρωί κατά τις 8.30 και ακόμα περιμένω να με πάρουν να μου πουν αν είμαι οκ. (Στη σελίδα του ΟΤΕ, μου βγάζει ότι καλύπτομαι κανονικά).

----------


## ababapanos

παιδια ειμαι κερκυρα και στο σαιτ του οτε μου γραφει οτι καλυπτμαι νε ταχυτητες εως και 50. Ειναι δυνατον να τους πιστεψω? Μπορω να ξερω απο πριν βαλω 30 η 50 ποσο σηκονει η γραμμη μου? Παλια με ΟΤΕ adsl επιανα μεχρι 8mbps και απο οταν πηγα στην Wind ανεβηκε η ταχυτητα στα 12mbps...  Τωρα με το vdsl απο τον ΟΤΕ εχουν σχεση τα παλια?

----------


## rexdimos

@blugosi νομιζα οτι επρεπενα εχουν ολοκληρωσει την γλυφαδα απο τον 7 γιατι δεν το εχουν κανει?σου ειπαν?η αν εχουν προγραμμα νεο?παντως τις νεες καμπινες τις εβαλαν οποτε δεν εχει σκαψιματα κατι ειναι και αυτο βεβαια

----------


## ep103855

> Εφαγα ηττα στο Καλαμακι. Υποτιθεται απ'τις προβληματικες περιοχες θα ξεκινουσε πρωτα...


που το είδες αυτό?

----------


## apostolt

> Πήρα στο 13888 το πρωί κατά τις 8.30 και ακόμα περιμένω να με πάρουν να μου πουν αν είμαι οκ. (Στη σελίδα του ΟΤΕ, μου βγάζει ότι καλύπτομαι κανονικά).


Τα ιδια και εγω.Εχουν καποιο προβλημα στο συστημα και δεν βλεπουν διαθεσιμοτητες μου ειπαν.(μαλλον δεν βλεπουν αν εισαι κοντα στο κεντρο ή αν πεφτεις σε KV καινουργιο).Περιμενω και εγω τηλεφωνο πισω.

----------


## Νικαετός

Ξαναπήρα. 

Μου είπαν ότι σήμερα δέχονται αιτήσεις στο 13888 μόνο για τις περιοχές Ζωγράφου και 2 άλλες. (Όχι κέντρο πάντως). 

Από τον άλλο μήνα.

----------


## techmaniac88

Τους πηρα τηλεφωνο. Κατι δεν παει καλα...

----------


## balander

> Πήρα στο 13888 το πρωί κατά τις 8.30 και ακόμα περιμένω να με πάρουν να μου πουν αν είμαι οκ. (Στη σελίδα του ΟΤΕ, μου βγάζει ότι καλύπτομαι κανονικά).





> Ξαναπήρα. 
> 
> 
> Μου είπαν ότι σήμερα δέχονται αιτήσεις στο 13888 μόνο για τις περιοχές Ζωγράφου και 2 άλλες. (Όχι κέντρο πάντως). 
> 
> 
> Από τον άλλο μήνα.







Off Topic


		Τους είπες πως είσαι Administrator του adslgr.com;



 :Razz:

----------


## Kostas7GTR

Είμαι στο κέντρο Αιγάλεω και η απόστασή μου απο τον ΟΤΕ είναι 120μ σε ευθεία γραμμή. Έχω 24αρα και με το Vigor 2700VG κλειδώνω μόνο στα 16.5mbit με attenuation 9 ! Έχω δηλώσει βλάβη για πιθανό βραχυκύκλωμα στη γραμμή και με βάζουν σε 12αρι profile γιατι λέει δήλωσα disconnects ? Οι τεχνικοί στο 13888 μου είπαν πως η γραμμή είναι 380μ απο το κέντρο. Στον οδηγό VDSL μου γράφει κανονικά διαθεσημότητα, πάω στον Οτε να κάνω αίτηση και για κανένα 10άλεπτο δεν βγάζουν άκρη με την διαθεσημότητα. Στην αρχή μου λένε πως δεν υπάρχει, όταν τους είπα πως μου βγάζει κανονικά στον οδηγό μου λένε πως μπορώ μέχρι 30mbit. Λέω ΟΚ και μετα απο 2 λεπτά μου λέει πως δεν γίνεται και πώς η απόσταση μου απο το κέντρο εκσφενδονίστηκε στα 750μ! και πως η VDSL καλύπτει μέχρι 300.... ΛΟΛ Για βλάκες ψάχνουν; Μου λέει εκεί που είμαι θα έχω σκάρτα 10mbit με ADSL2 και πως δεν γίνεται VDSL... Πήρα το 13888 έκανα άιτηση και θα με καλέσουν όταν ξεμπλοκάρει το σύστημά τους και μπορούν να δούν διαθεσιμότητα. Ελλάδάρα ολε

----------


## Iordan

κρίμα ρε συ. Κι έλεγα ότι θα δούμε άσπρη μέρα. τι φτιάχνουν τόσο καιρό;;;

----------


## rexdimos

Λοιπον γλυφαδα δεν τουλαχιστον ακομα ειναι θεμα λενε χρονου αφου εχουν γινει τα βασικα

----------


## iliask

Καλά πρώτη μέρα είναι ακόμα .... Ας αφήσουμε κανα 3μηνο να στρώσουν τα πράγματα να μπορέσουν να το χωνέψουν σιγα σιγά....

----------


## dimpoly

Καλημέρα κι από εμένα, είχα κι εγώ την ίδια εμπειρία από το 13888.
μένω Παιανία και μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα 30 και 50. παίρνω και μου λένε ότι δεν δείχνει Παιανία το σύστημα. Λέω ότι στο Online μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα και μου λέει κάντε ότι νομίζετε.
Δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται στο τηλ.κέντρο, ή ακόμα δεν έχουν ενημέρωση για τις γραμμές που είναι κοντά στο Α/Κ

----------


## DJman

Και στο Μαρουσι τπτ ακομα.Ειμαι και Δ.Μεγαρο παναθεμα με!!!

----------


## pit7

Λοιπον εγω απο οτι εμαθα και ο ΟΤΕ προς το παρον θα δινει μονο απο το Α/Κ.  Στην περιοχη μου εχουν μπει ολες οι καινουργιες καμπινες και εχω φιλο μου που ειναι σε ενεργοποιημενη καμπινα. Του ειπαν πως δεν μπορουν να του δωσουν απο εκει VDSL και οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα για αυτον γιατι ειναι μακρια απο το Α/Κ. Απο τις υπαιθριες καμπινες θα αρχισουν να δινουν ισως και μετα το 4μηνο και σε αυτο εχουν βαλει το χερακι τους οι αλλοι παροχoι απο οτι εμαθα !!!!!

----------


## vassman

Αίτηση φορητότητας μπορεί να γίνει? Θα ήταν καλοδεχούμενη η αποφυγή της διακοπής της υφιστάμενης σύνδεσης από μέρους μου.  :Whistle:  Όσο σκέφτομαι τι έχω να τραβήξω, απελπίζομαι... :Thinking:

----------


## Alekos

ας δωσουμες λιγες ωρες/μερες να στρωσει λιγο το θεμα.. λογικα και τα παιδια στο κεντρο δε θα εχουν μαθει ακομα ακριβως τι γινεται για να ενημερωσουν καταλληλα

----------


## panos_mlonas

εγω που μενω γλυφαδα και εχω το κολοκουτι (κν) εξω απο το σπιτι μου, δεν γινεται να τους πω να με συνδεσουν πανω εκει ή κατι τετοιο να μου κατεβει ο θορυβος απο το 52 στο 40 εστω μην εχω τοσες διακοπες.

----------


## pit7

Εγω παντος αυτα που εγραψα δεν τα εμαθα απο το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο αλλα απο μεσα στα πραγματα φιλο !!!

----------


## Vitruvian78

Για διαφημίσεις και φιέστες πρωτοπορείας είναι πρώτος ο Όμιλος ΟΤΕ!! Ας μην επαναλαβω τι λέω εδώ και μέρες περι κοροϊδιας και φιάσκο του ΟΤΕ όσον αφορά το VDSL και το 4G.....θα γίνω γραφικός πια!!  :Razz:

----------


## iliask

Παντα έτσι είναι ....... και θα είναι :-) Αφου ξεκίνησε όμως μέσα στο 2013 θα δούμε προκοπή !

----------


## al0000

Δεν δίνουν στατική IP με vdsl....τραγικό.

ξέρει κανείς πότε και ποιοι εναλλακτικοί θα βάλουν vdsl?

----------


## Sovjohn

Κρίνοντας από το τι έκαναν στο ADSL, πρέπει να βγάλουν νέα προϊόντα Business που να έχουν στατική ΙΡ. Φυσικά αρκετά / πολύ ακριβότερα από τα απλά. Φαντάζομαι βέβαια ότι θέλουν (?) να τα βγάλουν σύντομα.

----------


## Iordan

> Ας μην επαναλαβω τι λέω εδώ και μέρες περι κοροϊδιας και φιάσκο του ΟΤΕ όσον αφορά το VDSL και το 4G.....θα γίνω γραφικός πια!!


Γιατί κοροϊδία; Καλά για το 4G, αλλά το VDSL το περιμέναμε καιρό.

----------


## lunatic

Από παρασκευή θα ξεκινήσει να δουλεύει σωστά το http://www.otevdsl.gr/ και η διαθεσιμότητα ...

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν δίνουν στατική IP με vdsl....τραγικό.
> 
> ξέρει κανείς πότε και ποιοι εναλλακτικοί θα βάλουν vdsl?


όχι ακόμα λέει, λογικό, ούτε fastpath δίνουν μέχρι στιγμής...

----------


## slalom

> Είμαι στο κέντρο Αιγάλεω και η απόστασή μου απο τον ΟΤΕ είναι 120μ σε ευθεία γραμμή. Έχω 24αρα και με το Vigor 2700VG κλειδώνω μόνο στα 16.5mbit με attenuation 9 ! Έχω δηλώσει βλάβη για πιθανό βραχυκύκλωμα στη γραμμή και με βάζουν σε 12αρι profile γιατι λέει δήλωσα disconnects ? Οι τεχνικοί στο 13888 μου είπαν πως η γραμμή είναι 380μ απο το κέντρο. Στον οδηγό VDSL μου γράφει κανονικά διαθεσημότητα, πάω στον Οτε να κάνω αίτηση και για κανένα 10άλεπτο δεν βγάζουν άκρη με την διαθεσημότητα. Στην αρχή μου λένε πως δεν υπάρχει, όταν τους είπα πως μου βγάζει κανονικά στον οδηγό μου λένε πως μπορώ μέχρι 30mbit. Λέω ΟΚ και μετα απο 2 λεπτά μου λέει πως δεν γίνεται και πώς η απόσταση μου απο το κέντρο εκσφενδονίστηκε στα 750μ! και πως η VDSL καλύπτει μέχρι 300.... ΛΟΛ Για βλάκες ψάχνουν; Μου λέει εκεί που είμαι θα έχω σκάρτα 10mbit με ADSL2 και πως δεν γίνεται VDSL... Πήρα το 13888 έκανα άιτηση και θα με καλέσουν όταν ξεμπλοκάρει το σύστημά τους και μπορούν να δούν διαθεσιμότητα. Ελλάδάρα ολε


Πρεπει να εχεις τουλαχιστον 20, για αρχη αλλαξε παροχο, που εισαι τωρα?

----------


## 2048dsl

Τελικά θα περιμένω κανένα χρόνο πάνω κάτω όπως μου είπαν οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή μου.ειμαι στα 1089μετρα οπότε θα πάω μέσω καμπίνα και όχι Α/Κ αποστάσεις.

----------


## Kostas7GTR

> Πρεπει να εχεις τουλαχιστον 20, για αρχη αλλαξε παροχο, που εισαι τωρα?


Είμαι με ΟΤΕ Connex, με πήρε ο τεχνικός απο τις βλάβες και μου έιπε να μην περιμένω πολλά γιατι στο καφάο πέφτουν 200 γραμμές DSL... Μου είπε θα αλλάξει το ζέυγος αλλα δεν νομίζει να αλλάξει τπτ :/

----------


## Sovjohn

> Είμαι με ΟΤΕ Connex, με πήρε ο τεχνικός απο τις βλάβες και μου έιπε να μην περιμένω πολλά γιατι στο καφάο πέφτουν 200 γραμμές DSL... Μου είπε θα αλλάξει το ζέυγος αλλα δεν νομίζει να αλλάξει τπτ :/


Το Α/Κ Αιγάλεω, και στο λέω εγγυημένα, έχει από τους πιο αδιάφορους τεχνικούς στο θέμα λειτουργίας δικτύου που έχω συναντήσει ποτέ μου. Αν υπάρχει οτιδήποτε που μπορούν να πουν ή κάνουν για να ΜΗΝ ασχοληθούν με το πρόβλημα, θα το κάνουν.

Μετράω πολλές περιπτώσεις (>5) φίλων και γνωστών που έχουν πάρει τραγελαφικές απαντήσεις, όλοι στο Αιγάλεω.

Η λύση είναι μία, χωρίς πλάκα: Μετακομίστε.

----------


## Vitruvian78

> Το Α/Κ Αιγάλεω, και στο λέω εγγυημένα, έχει από τους πιο αδιάφορους τεχνικούς στο θέμα λειτουργίας δικτύου που έχω συναντήσει ποτέ μου. Αν υπάρχει οτιδήποτε που μπορούν να πουν ή κάνουν για να ΜΗΝ ασχοληθούν με το πρόβλημα, θα το κάνουν.
> 
> Μετράω πολλές περιπτώσεις (>5) φίλων και γνωστών που έχουν πάρει τραγελαφικές απαντήσεις, όλοι στο Αιγάλεω.
> 
> Η λύση είναι μία, χωρίς πλάκα: Μετακομίστε.


..... Ή μια ωραιότατη καταγγελία στον ίδιο τον ΟΤΕ και στην ΕΕΤΤ ταυτόχρονα!

----------


## georgios29

Η Βούλα δεν ήταν και καλά μια από τις περιοχές που θα έδιναν στην πρώτη φάση VDSL;
Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο 13888 και μου είπαν ότι στην Βούλα δεν βλέπουν να δίνουν VDSL ακόμα.
Οι καμπίνες υπάρχουν, αλλά δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένες ακόμα... Σε κανένα μήνα λέει λογικά θα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί.

----------


## hackerneo

Με 24576/1024 που κλειδώνεις μια χαρά είσαι xD

----------


## panos_mlonas

ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΧΥ  ΟΧΙ μου ειπε η ευγενεστατη κοπελα απο το 13888. για την περιοχη γλυφαδας, αλλα μου ειπε οτι καθε μερα μπαινουν και κανουργιες περιοχες επομενως καντε λιγη υπομονονη.

----------


## Gleven

Η Wind θα έχει VDSL με επιπλέον 10 ευρώ στο πακέτο που υπάρχει. Σαν επιπλέον υπηρεσία.
Νεότερα μετά τις 7μμ που θα πάρουνε ενημέρωση και στο ΤΚ.
Μόλις μίλησα μαζί τους

----------


## slalom

> Είμαι με ΟΤΕ Connex, με πήρε ο τεχνικός απο τις βλάβες και μου έιπε να μην περιμένω πολλά γιατι στο καφάο πέφτουν 200 γραμμές DSL... Μου είπε θα αλλάξει το ζέυγος αλλα δεν νομίζει να αλλάξει τπτ :/


Άλλαξε παροχο για ADSL, ή περιμενε λιγους μηνες μηπως μπεις σε VDSL, γιατι είσαι πολυ κοντα στο κεντρο.

----------


## georgios29

> Με 24576/1024 που κλειδώνεις μια χαρά είσαι xD


Δυστυχώς είναι η ονοματική ταχύτητα  :Razz:

----------


## hackerneo

εεε κανονικά πρέπει να γράφουμε την ταχύτητα κλειδώματος όλοι εκεί και όχι το υποσχόμενο :/

----------


## nanas

http://www.wind.com.gr/gr/gia-ton-id...net/wind-vdsl/

----------


## Kostas7GTR

> Το Α/Κ Αιγάλεω, και στο λέω εγγυημένα, έχει από τους πιο αδιάφορους τεχνικούς στο θέμα λειτουργίας δικτύου που έχω συναντήσει ποτέ μου. Αν υπάρχει οτιδήποτε που μπορούν να πουν ή κάνουν για να ΜΗΝ ασχοληθούν με το πρόβλημα, θα το κάνουν.
> 
> Μετράω πολλές περιπτώσεις (>5) φίλων και γνωστών που έχουν πάρει τραγελαφικές απαντήσεις, όλοι στο Αιγάλεω.
> 
> Η λύση είναι μία, χωρίς πλάκα: Μετακομίστε.





> Άλλαξε παροχο για ADSL, ή περιμενε λιγους μηνες μηπως μπεις σε VDSL, γιατι είσαι πολυ κοντα στο κεντρο.




Δείτε λίγο το χάρτη και γελάστε. Είμαι 120μ σε ευθεία γραμμή, το καφάο είναι στο τέλος του τετραγώνου μου. Στo 13888 μου είπαν έιμαι 380μ βάση καλώδιου. Στον Οτε μου λένε δεν μπορείς να βάλεις VDSL γιατί είμαι στα 750 μ !! και η VDSL πέζει στα 300 ΑΧΑΧΑΧ οτι ναναι πραγματικα....

PS: Και 3 "βόλτες" να το κάνεις το καλώδιο απο το σπίτι μου στον ΟΤΕ Δεν βγαίνει 750μ.. έχω 9 att

----------


## hackerneo

Εγώ πάντως αν είχα κάλυψη δεν θα έβαζα vdsl μέσω του 13888...θα πήγαινα σε OTESHOP.

----------


## AssVas

Αδέρφια, 

Μια χαρά θα περπατήσει το VDSL2 σε όσους το βάλουν, ρωτήστε τους πιλοτικούς χρήστες που το έχουν εδώ και μήνες και σταματήστε να είστε όπως λέτε γραφικοί χωρίς στοιχεία απόδοσης money/performance που λέτε χωρίς στοιχεία . 

*Για όσους δε γνωρίζουν να αναφέρω πως το ότι υπάρχει καμπίνα κάτω από το σπίτι μας δε σημαίνει ότι μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να δώσει υπηρεσία VDSL από εκεί. Πρέπει να είναι δηλωμένη και να έχει πάρει έγκριση εμπορικής διαθεσιμότητας από την ΕΕΤΤ .* 

Σταματήστε να είστε μίζεροι , κράζετε για το VDSL όπως κράζαν και οι πάροχοι .... αλλά hey ! Τι βλέπουμε; Πουλάνε και αυτοί τελικά VDSL ?  Ζούμε σε έναν παράξενο κόσμο υποθέτω τελικά. 
Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ για μένα, τώρα εάν δεν μπορείτε να δείτε το μέλλον και τι προσφέρει γενικότερα η ανάπτυξη δικτύου NGA στις περιοχές σας ... ε τότε good wines indeed.

----------


## hackerneo

> Αδέρφια, 
> 
> Μια χαρά θα περπατήσει το VDSL2 σε όσους το βάλουν, ρωτήστε τους πιλοτικούς χρήστες που το έχουν εδώ και μήνες και σταματήστε να είστε όπως λέτε γραφικοί χωρίς στοιχεία απόδοσης money/performance που λέτε χωρίς στοιχεία . 
> 
> *Για όσους δε γνωρίζουν να αναφέρω πως το ότι υπάρχει καμπίνα κάτω από το σπίτι μας δε σημαίνει ότι μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να δώσει υπηρεσία VDSL από εκεί. Πρέπει να είναι δηλωμένη και να έχει πάρει έγκριση εμπορικής διαθεσιμότητας από την ΕΕΤΤ .* 
> 
> Σταματήστε να είστε μίζεροι , κράζετε για το VDSL όπως κράζαν και οι πάροχοι .... αλλά hey ! Τι βλέπουμε; Πουλάνε και αυτοί τελικά VDSL ?  Ζούμε σε έναν παράξενο κόσμο υποθέτω τελικά. 
> Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ για μένα, τώρα εάν δεν μπορείτε να δείτε το μέλλον και τι προσφέρει γενικότερα η ανάπτυξη δικτύου NGA στις περιοχές σας ... ε τότε good wines indeed.


Πάντως αργεί  :Razz:  εσυ δεν χρειάζεσαι vdsl! 23957 / 995 με τέτοιο κλείδωμα μια χαρά είσαι!

----------


## AssVas

Διορθώστε με αν δε κάνω λάθος αλλά η εμπορική διάθεση του VDSL σήμερα δεν αφορά συνδρομητές που πέρνουν από το Α/Κ μόνο ;

----------


## Kostas7GTR

> Εγώ πάντως αν είχα κάλυψη δεν θα έβαζα vdsl μέσω του 13888...θα πήγαινα σε OTESHOP.


[


> ... Πάω στον Οτε να κάνω αίτηση και για κανένα 10άλεπτο δεν βγάζουν άκρη με την διαθεσημότητα. Στην αρχή μου λένε πως δεν υπάρχει, όταν τους είπα πως μου βγάζει κανονικά στον οδηγό μου λένε πως μπορώ μέχρι 30mbit. Λέω ΟΚ και μετα απο 2 λεπτά μου λέει πως δεν γίνεται και πώς η απόσταση μου απο το κέντρο εκσφενδονίστηκε στα 750μ! και πως η VDSL καλύπτει μέχρι 300.... ΛΟΛ Για βλάκες ψάχνουν; Μου λέει εκεί που είμαι θα έχω σκάρτα 10mbit με ADSL2 και πως δεν γίνεται VDSL... Πήρα το 13888 έκανα άιτηση και θα με καλέσουν όταν ξεμπλοκάρει το σύστημά τους και μπορούν να δούν διαθεσιμότητα. Ελλάδάρα ολε


Αυτό έγινε στον Οτε...

----------


## tsomis

Εγω εκανα αιτηση και ειναι απο KV φυσικα.
(Ζωγραφου).

----------


## hackerneo

> Διορθώστε με αν δε κάνω λάθος αλλά η εμπορική διάθεση του VDSL σήμερα δεν αφορά συνδρομητές που πέρνουν από το Α/Κ μόνο ;


Και απο καμπίνες.Αλλά αυτοί στο 13888 δεν είναι καλα ενημερωμένη μάλλον.Γιαυτό πιο καλή λύση είναι να πηγαίνουμε σε oteshop αν μπορούμε!

----------


## Sovjohn

Εγώ θα την έκανα online, και άστους να βγάλουν άκρη με το 13888 και τα ΟΤΕshops μεταξύ τους. Αν ήμουν συνδρομητής ΟΤΕ, φυσικά. Τώρα το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να δω τι διαφοροποιήσεις θα κάνει η αγαπητή Cheetos.

----------


## hackerneo

> Εγώ θα την έκανα online, και άστους να βγάλουν άκρη με το 13888 και τα ΟΤΕshops μεταξύ τους. Αν ήμουν συνδρομητής ΟΤΕ, φυσικά. Τώρα το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να δω τι διαφοροποιήσεις θα κάνει η αγαπητή Cheetos.


1) Γιατί λες την Cyta cheetos?
2) Ωραίο avatar

----------


## apostolt

Η αιτηση εγινε..... για vdsl απο καφαο ,Α/Κ Αμπελοκηπων περιοχη Ζωγραφου.Περιμενω vdsl εξοπλισμο την Πεμπτη 29/11 και ενεργοποιηση απο 1-12 μερες.........

----------


## hackerneo

> Η αιτηση εγινε για vdsl απο καφαο ,Α/Κ Αμπελοκηπων περιοχη Ζωγραφου.Περιμενω vdsl εξοπλισμο την Πεμπτη 29/11 και ενεργοποιηση απο 1-12 μερες.........


Καλορίζικο φίλε!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Sovjohn

> 1) Γιατί λες την Cyta cheetos?
> 2) Ωραίο avatar


Cyta ---> Chyta (με κυπριακήν προφοράν)--->Cheetos =)

----------


## hall2001

> Cyta ---> Chyta (με κυπριακήν προφοράν)--->Cheetos =)


έλιωσα λέμε  :ROFL:

----------


## -21grams

> Η αιτηση εγινε..... για vdsl απο καφαο ,Α/Κ Αμπελοκηπων περιοχη Ζωγραφου.Περιμενω vdsl εξοπλισμο την Πεμπτη 29/11 και ενεργοποιηση απο 1-12 μερες.........


Ρώτησα και νωρίτερα: Πως εξασφαλίζεις ότι δεν θα σε “ρίξουν” σε Α/Κ αντί να σε συνδέσουν με την πλησιέστερη KV καμπίνα;
ΔΕΣΜΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ με κάποιο τρόπο;
[ΣΗΜ: Για Ζωγράφου μιλάμε πάντα]

----------


## dimangelid

Για την Βούλα, τον Άλιμο (Κυθηρίων) και την Άνω Γλυφάδα (τέρμα Αθανάτου στην αφετηρία του Α4) έφαγα άκυρο...

----------


## apostolt

> Ρώτησα και νωρίτερα: Πως εξασφαλίζεις ότι δεν θα σε “ρίξουν” σε Α/Κ αντί να σε συνδέσουν με την πλησιέστερη KV καμπίνα;
> ΔΕΣΜΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ με κάποιο τρόπο;
> [ΣΗΜ: Για Ζωγράφου μιλάμε πάντα]


Ειμαι 2.5 χιλιομετρα απο το κεντρο δεν γινεται να συνδεθω αλλιως.

----------


## OTN

> Η Βούλα δεν ήταν και καλά μια από τις περιοχές που θα έδιναν στην πρώτη φάση VDSL;
> Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο 13888 και μου είπαν ότι στην Βούλα δεν βλέπουν να δίνουν VDSL ακόμα.
> Οι καμπίνες υπάρχουν, αλλά δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένες ακόμα... Σε κανένα μήνα λέει λογικά θα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί.


Χαχαχαχαχα το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις? Πιλοτικά χωρίς πιλότους... Και εγώ εκεί είμαι και απολαμβάνω κάθε μέρα τα 2μβπς.... Πάντως δε βγάζει οτι είναι διαθέσιμο και ας λένε οτι έχουν βάλει κουτιά.... Μάλλον δεν έχουν τίποτα μέσα Q)...

----------


## dimangelid

> Χαχαχαχαχα το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις? Πιλοτικά χωρίς πιλότους... Και εγώ εκεί είμαι και απολαμβάνω κάθε μέρα τα 2μβπς.... Πάντως δε βγάζει οτι είναι διαθέσιμο και ας λένε οτι έχουν βάλει κουτιά.... Μάλλον δεν έχουν τίποτα μέσα Q)...


Πανόραμα και από την Καλύμνου και πέρα πρέπει να είναι δράμα σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις  :Razz:  Έχω φίλη κοντά στην μπάρα που ξεκινάει ο δρόμος για τον Κρεμαστό Λαγό (οδός Ιερολοχιτών) που είναι γύρω στα 4 αν θυμάμαι καλά...

----------


## hall2001

έλα βρε παιδιά (οτετζίδες φτου κακά) βάλτε μπριζούλα στα mdslam

----------


## OTN

> Πανόραμα, Καλύμνου και Πηγαδάκια πρέπει να είναι δράμα σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις


Γιατί το λές? Αφου σκέφτομαι με τέτοιες ταχύτητες να βάλω ΟΤΕ-ΤΒ και NOVA μέσω internet αλλά και το video-club της HOL όλα σε ένα πακέτο!!! Απλά όταν θα έχει τελειώσει η ταινία εγώ ακόμα θα στριμάρω το αρχικό σήμα! Για να δούμε πότε θα μας βοηθήσουν και εμάς (Πανόραμα)... Η αλήθεια είναι οτι βιαζόμαστε αλλά τόσα χρόνια ξέρουν οτι πολλές περιοχές έχουν πρόβλημα υποδομής αλλά ποτέ κανείς (ΟΤΕ και λοιποί) δεν έχουν κάνει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! Το 2ο κακό είναι οτι δεν έχει καμιά απολύτως αντιπρόταση....
 ΠΣ: Εκεί στον ΟΤΕ θα έχουν πείξει  :Respekt:  (θα βρίζουν για μέρες...  :Crying: )

----------


## npats

> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι βιαζόμαστε αλλά τόσα χρόνια ξέρουν οτι πολλές περιοχές έχουν πρόβλημα υποδομής αλλά ποτέ κανείς (ΟΤΕ και λοιποί) δεν έχουν κάνει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! Το 2ο κακό είναι οτι δεν έχει καμιά απολύτως αντιπρόταση....


Θα συμφωνήσω .
Πιστεύω ότι εχει διαμορφωθεί μια κατάσταση με καταναλωτές β' κατηγορίας που δεν έχουν  καμιά σοβαρή επιλογή.
Εγώ για παράδειγμα είμαι κολλημένος χρόνια στα 5mbps πάνω κάτω  και πληρώνω για γραμμή έως 24 , μιας και η άλλη μου επιλογή είναι να υποβαθμιστώ στα 2  :Thumb down: .
Τουλάχιστον ας "χρυσώσουν" το χάπι με μειώσεις τιμών και ίσως ενδιάμεσες κατηγορίες για όσους παρακολουθούμε τις εξελίξεις απλά σαν θεατές

----------


## polakis

Εγώ πήρα ΟΤΕ 13888 και επιβεβαίωσα ότι δεν με καλύπτει στο Παλαιό Φάληρο για vdsl αυτή την στιγμή (ύψος πρατηρίων Βενιζέλου & Αχιλλέως για όποιον γνωρίζει). Μου λέει είμαι 1.5 χλμ από το αστικό κέντρο οπότε μόνο μέσω καμπίνας θα ενεργοποιηθώ. Μου λέει ότι αν και είμαι dslam Καλαμάκι όπου έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί καμπίνες λέει από σήμερα, δυστυχώς από εκεί που παίρνω εγώ δεν έχει μπει καμπίνα. Πάντως λέει μέχρι Χριστούγεννα ίσως να μπουν όλες οι καμπίνες στο Καλαμάκι (dslam είπε, όχι δήμο) για να καλύψουν το dslam Καλαμάκι γιατί λέει είναι πολύπαθο. Αμήν και πότε. Παιδιά όσοι είστε σε dslam Καλαμακίου κάντε τηλέφωνα και αιτήσεις ενδιαφέροντος γιατί λεει ότι κοιτάνε από ποιές περιοχές είναι οι αιτήσεις για να ενεργοποιούν με προτεραιότητα dslam και περιοχές!!!

----------


## AquaBoy

Για Αγίους Αναργύρους ξέρουμε πότε θα μπουν καμπίνες?

----------


## apnet

> Θα συμφωνήσω .
> Πιστεύω ότι εχει διαμορφωθεί μια κατάσταση με καταναλωτές β' κατηγορίας που δεν έχουν  καμιά σοβαρή επιλογή.
> Εγώ για παράδειγμα είμαι κολλημένος χρόνια στα 5mbps πάνω κάτω  και πληρώνω για γραμμή έως 24 , μιας και η άλλη μου επιλογή είναι να υποβαθμιστώ στα 2 .
> Τουλάχιστον ας "χρυσώσουν" το χάπι με μειώσεις τιμών και ίσως ενδιάμεσες κατηγορίες για όσους παρακολουθούμε τις εξελίξεις απλά σαν θεατές


Σιγά μην ρίξουν τις τιμές. Υπάρχει ζήτηση μεγάλη όπως βλέπω και ως γνωστόν η ζήτηση συνήθως αυξάνει την τιμή. Επιπλέον το προϊόν έχει και κάποια σπανιότητα μιας και μόνο ο οτε το προσφέρει (άντε και η cyta) κάτι που αυξάνει επιπρόσθετα την τιμή.

Δεν θα χρυσώσουν κανένα χάπι. Εμείς θα τους χρυσώσουμε και πάλι για κατώτερες υπηρεσίες από αυτές που θέλουν να πείσουν πως θα προσφέρουν.

Υ.Γ Κάπου έχω διαβάσει πως θα μπορούσε να αυξηθεί η ταχύτητα του upload μέχρι τα 2mb στο "adsl έως 24". Ισχύει αυτό, έχει κάποια βάση;

----------


## ThReSh

> Υ.Γ Κάπου έχω διαβάσει πως θα μπορούσε να αυξηθεί η ταχύτητα του upload μέχρι τα 2mb στο "adsl έως 24". Ισχύει αυτό, έχει κάποια βάση;


ναι αλλά χρεώνεται επιπλέον και σου πέφτει λίγο ο συγχρονισμός στο download...

----------


## techmaniac88

Ειναι πολυ απλο. Πιστευα οτι το συγκεκριμενο εγγραφο ηταν για τις μεχρι τωρα πιλοτικα ενεργοποιημενες καμπινες αλλα προφανως δεν εχει αλλαξει τιποτα. Συγκεκριμενα στο Καλαμακι απ'τις 168 εχουν ενεργοποιηθει μονο οι 21...

----------


## apnet

> ναι αλλά χρεώνεται επιπλέον και σου πέφτει λίγο ο συγχρονισμός στο download...


Ήταν δυνατόν επομένως με μια μικρή αύξηση στην τιμή (και καλύτερες υποδομές προκειμένουν να έχουμε downloads ~15-16) να έχουμε adsl με dl 15-16 και upload ~2.
Πόσο αξίζει λοιπόν η μετάβαση στο vdsl; Εννοώ τη δαπάνη που έγινε για τις εγκαταστάσεις/υποδομές και το επιπλέον κόστος που θα πληρώνει ο καταναλωτής για να το έχει.

----------


## nnn

Το κόστος δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα υψηλό και η διαφορά στην ταχύτητα σημαντική.

----------


## apnet

> Το κόστος δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα υψηλό και η διαφορά στην ταχύτητα σημαντική.


Εννοείς το κόστος για τον καταναλωτή ή για τις υποδομές;

----------


## nnn

Και για τα 2.

----------


## Archon

Για Νεα Σμυρνη ξερει κανεις κατι αν θα ερθει προς τα δω το vdsl? Ή λογω του ftth της forthnet θα αργησει?

----------


## atticus000

Δεν ξερω τι γινεται με αυτο το VDSL , εγω μενω βουλα και το πρωι εκανα αιτηση για 50Mbps και περιμενω τον εξοπλισμο την Πεμπτη ! εχω att 3 γιατι πριν κανενα 5 μηνο με συνδεσαν στα minidslam λιγα μετρα πιο πανω , φανταζομαι οτι απο εκει 8α παρω και το VDSL σωστα ? ?

----------


## apnet

Επομένως αφού το κόστος δεν είναι μεγάλο θα μπορέσουμε σύντομα να πάμε και εμείς σε ftth για να μην είμαστε και πάλι "ουραγοί".

Ελπίζω να διαφευθώ και να μην συμβεί ότι και με το adsl που οι μισοί είναι ικανοποιημένοι και οι άλλοι μισοί όχι και είμαστε ουραγοί και πάλι, παρά την επένδυση και πρέπει να πάμε στο "πρωτοπόρο" vdsl.

----------


## runner70

Απο αυτο το link θα φαινεται οποιος μπορει να παρει vdsl απο τον οτε;

http://oteshop.ote.gr/storefront/adsl.ep

----------


## Ligkas

Όλοι την Πέμπτη περιμένουμε τα ρούτερ?...

----------


## Palpatine

Έκανα και εγώ αίτηση πριν από λίγα λεπτά. Παράδοση εξοπλισμού στις 30/11 απλά φοβάμαι μην ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή νωρίτερα και μείνω χωρίς internet για κάποιες μέρες. Το modem που δίνει (με χρησιδανεισμό πλέον) ο ΟΤΕ είναι ικανοποιητικό ή να πάω για αγορά άλλου από κατάστημα;

Btw όπως σημειώσε και φίλος παραπάνω αποκλείεται να δίνουν μόνο από ΑΚ καθώς το κέντρο για ζωγράφου είναι στην Πανόρμου & Κηφισίας, παραπάνω από 1km σε ευθεία.

Edit: είδα τιμές για draytek vdsl modems στα 300€... θάνατος...

----------


## ThReSh

https://www.skroutz.gr/c/775/adsl-mo...keyphrase=vdsl

θα ρίξεις λεφτά πάντως αν πας για άλλο...

----------


## sotiros

Καλησπερα ! Λεει πουθενα για το conn-x TV ;

----------


## Avvocato

ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ YEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH

(και να γραφω κεφαλαια γιατι βροντοφωναζω απο χαρα)  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## mzmz

Στο κέντρο, στην περιοχή της Νεάπολης φαίνεται να δίνουν πάντως.

----------


## psyxakias

> ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ YEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH
> 
> (και να γραφω κεφαλαια γιατι βροντοφωναζω απο χαρα)


Κάτσε να ενεργοποιηθείς πρώτα. Να υποθέσω ότι έχεις δει ότι ξεφύτρωσε καμπίνα στη γειτονιά και η διαθεσιμότητα σου εμφανίζει έως 50; Διαφορετικά με 28 attenuation απίθανο το βλέπω να παίξει VDSL από Α/Κ σε καλή ταχύτητα.

----------


## Avvocato

Κι επανερχομαι......μολις με καλεσαν και μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχω καλυψη VDSL ακομη, αν και ειμαι Ανω Γλυφαδα στο κεντρο Τερψιθεας...... :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying: 

Γκαντεμια...τζαμπα χαρηκα

- - - Updated - - -




> Κάτσε να ενεργοποιηθείς πρώτα. Να υποθέσω ότι έχεις δει ότι ξεφύτρωσε καμπίνα στη γειτονιά και η διαθεσιμότητα σου εμφανίζει έως 50; Διαφορετικά με 28 attenuation απίθανο το βλέπω να παίξει VDSL από Α/Κ σε καλή ταχύτητα.


Η καμπινα ειναι ακριβως στη γωνια της πολυκατοικιας μου......

----------


## swordman

Ξέρει κανείς αν έχουν αναβαθμίσει το backbone τους ή μόλις αρχίσουν οι πρώτες ενεργοποιήσεις από μερικούς που θα τραβάνε όλο το bw κατεβάζοντας torrents θα αρχίσει να μοιράζεται η ταχύτητα με αποτέλεσμα να κατεβάζουν όλοι σαν απλό adsl;
Εδώ που φαίνεται η υποδομή του δικτύου του:
http://www.ote.gr/portal/page/portal...Infrastructure
φαίνεται μόνο το 2.7 TerraBit/s που αναφέρεται στο δίκτυο κορμού. Ισχύουν αυτά ή τα έχουν αλλάξει;

----------


## ep103855

ενδιαφέρον. στο site της forthnet στην περιοχή μου (γαλάτσι) λέει οτι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για vdsl μέχρι 50, ενώ απο το 13888 μου είπαν οτι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. και οι 2 εταιρίες τους ίδιους περιορισμούς δεν εχουν για απόσταση? το dslam (η το α/κ, δεν ξέρω τι έχει εκεί) του γαλατσιου είναι στην Τραλλέων και απέχω πάνω απο 2χμ. η forthnet παίρνει απο αλλού σήμα?

----------


## pit7

Και εγω πριν λιγο εκανα την αιτηση παρολο που λεει οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα στη γραμμη μου. Στην περιοχη μου παντος Καλαμακι εχουν βαλει παντου καμπινες VDSL απλως δεν τις εχουν ενεργοποιησει. Για να δουμε τι θα μου πουνε....

----------


## npats

> Σιγά μην ρίξουν τις τιμές. Υπάρχει ζήτηση μεγάλη όπως βλέπω και ως γνωστόν η ζήτηση συνήθως αυξάνει την τιμή. Επιπλέον το προϊόν έχει και κάποια σπανιότητα μιας και μόνο ο οτε το προσφέρει (άντε και η cyta) κάτι που αυξάνει επιπρόσθετα την τιμή.
> 
> Δεν θα χρυσώσουν κανένα χάπι. Εμείς θα τους χρυσώσουμε και πάλι για κατώτερες υπηρεσίες από αυτές που θέλουν να πείσουν πως θα προσφέρουν.


Εννοούσα να υπάρχει καλύτερη  και φθηνότερη τιμολογιακή πολιτική για αυτούς τους "άτυχους" που ούτε adsl  πάνω από 3-5 mbps έχουν γευτεί , ούτε φυσικά VDSL πρόκειται να δουν , και "αναγκάζονται" να πληρώνουν ίδιο ποσό με άλλους συνδρομητές με πολλαπλάσιες ταχύτητες και δυνατότητες

----------


## psyxakias

> Κι επανερχομαι......μολις με καλεσαν και μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχω καλυψη VDSL ακομη, αν και ειμαι Ανω Γλυφαδα στο κεντρο Τερψιθεας......  
> 
> Γκαντεμια...τζαμπα χαρηκα


Εμ τι περίμενες αφού σου απάντησα εγώ;  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## AssVas

Όσον αφορά τα θέματα Bandwith από όσο ξέρω ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα , αυτή τη στιγμή από όλο το feed που έχει τόσο με εξωτερικό μέσω OTEGLOBE όσο και εσωτερικό δε ξεπερνά το 60% σε χρήση .

----------


## Sovjohn

> Εννοούσα να υπάρχει καλύτερη  και φθηνότερη τιμολογιακή πολιτική για αυτούς τους "άτυχους" που ούτε adsl  πάνω από 3-5 mbps έχουν γευτεί , ούτε φυσικά VDSL πρόκειται να δουν , και "αναγκάζονται" να πληρώνουν ίδιο ποσό με άλλους συνδρομητές με πολλαπλάσιες ταχύτητες και δυνατότητες


Το ποσό που χρεώνεται για απλό ADSL (πόσο έχει φτάσει πλέον αυτό, 17-18 Ε / μήνα?) είναι στο διεθνή μέσο όρο, χωρίς να λαμβάνεται υπ' όψη η ταχύτητα, αρκεί που δεν έχει όρια (σε όγκο ή χρόνο) η σύνδεση.

Από κει και πέρα για τα κοστολογικά μοντέλα οι πάροχοι (θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να) λαμβάνουν υπ' όψη τους τις μέσες ταχύτητες στο δίκτυο τους. Σε πολλά Α/Κ οι μέσες ταχύτητες είναι 9-10 Mbps. Όσοι πιάνουν 20 ή 22 σίγουρα δεν πληρώνουν για 22, και όσοι πιάνουν 3 ή 5 σίγουρα δεν πληρώνουν...για 22.

Θεωρώ λοιπόν ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο να δούμε μειώσεις κάτω και από αυτά τα επίπεδα, των 17-18 Ε για "όσο πιάσεις, μέχρι 24" internet feed.

----------


## WaVe

Εγώ πριν λίγο μίλησα με την κοπέλα στο 13888 κ με ενημέρωσε πως ακόμα δεν υπάρχει κάλυψη στην περιοχή μου αν κ ειναι στις περιοχές Μάιος 2012 (Αγ. Παρασκευή).
Μου ειπε αν θελω να σημειώσει μια αίτηση ενδιαφέροντος κ να με καλέσουν οταν εχω κάλυψη. Δεν ξέρω αν εχει νόημα αλλα της ειπα οκ μιας κ δεν εχω να χάσω κάτι.

----------


## nanas

στο speedtest.org πάντως μία σύνδεση μου με 6,45 mbs εμφανίζεται στο 66% του μ.ο. της χώρας.
Άρα δεν νομίζω το 9-10 να ισχύει...




> Το ποσό που χρεώνεται για απλό ADSL (πόσο έχει φτάσει πλέον αυτό, 17-18 Ε / μήνα?) είναι στο διεθνή μέσο όρο, χωρίς να λαμβάνεται υπ' όψη η ταχύτητα, αρκεί που δεν έχει όρια (σε όγκο ή χρόνο) η σύνδεση.
> 
> Από κει και πέρα για τα κοστολογικά μοντέλα οι πάροχοι (θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να) λαμβάνουν υπ' όψη τους τις μέσες ταχύτητες στο δίκτυο τους. Σε πολλά Α/Κ οι μέσες ταχύτητες είναι 9-10 Mbps. Όσοι πιάνουν 20 ή 22 σίγουρα δεν πληρώνουν για 22, και όσοι πιάνουν 3 ή 5 σίγουρα δεν πληρώνουν...για 22.
> 
> Θεωρώ λοιπόν ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο να δούμε μειώσεις κάτω και από αυτά τα επίπεδα, των 17-18 Ε για "όσο πιάσεις, μέχρι 24" internet feed.

----------


## hall2001

Ενώ  wind και ote δεν μου βγάζουν διαθεσιμότητα για vdsl με την forthnet:                                                                                                                       Υπάρχει δυνατότητα απόκτησης υπηρεσιών broadband με ταχύτητες έως 50Mbps στην περιοχή σας
Αρ. τηλεφώνου: 210 99...... 
Είδος σύνδεσης: PSTN
Αστικό Κέντρο: ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΗ (ILIO) 
Τώρα πείτε μου τι ισχύει γιατί θα πάθω εγκεφαλικό.

----------


## etphonehome

http://www.mgmanager.gr/cisco_887va_...k/el/pid/8584/

Πρεπει να μετραει πολυ  :Smile:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> ενδιαφέρον. στο site της forthnet στην περιοχή μου (γαλάτσι) λέει οτι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για vdsl μέχρι 50, ενώ απο το 13888 μου είπαν οτι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. και οι 2 εταιρίες τους ίδιους περιορισμούς δεν εχουν για απόσταση? το dslam (η το α/κ, δεν ξέρω τι έχει εκεί) του γαλατσιου είναι στην Τραλλέων και απέχω πάνω απο 2χμ. η forthnet παίρνει απο αλλού σήμα?


Και σε εμένα το ίδιο μου λέει η Forthnet. Αλλά ο ΟΤΕ λέει ότι δεν μπορώ..... τι στο #$#^&%$^ συμβαίνει;;;;

----------


## polakis

Παραμυθια της forthnet για να πατε στο δίκτυό της λέω εγω...

----------


## etphonehome

> Και σε εμένα το ίδιο μου λέει η Forthnet. Αλλά ο ΟΤΕ λέει ότι δεν μπορώ..... τι στο #$#^&%$^ συμβαίνει;;;;


Νομίζω ότι στα πρώτα βήματα σου λέει ότι έχεις κάλυψη VDSL, αλλα μετά όταν βάζεις διεύθυνση στο τελευταιο βημα σου λέει έως 24.

Tσεκαρετο.

----------


## npats

> Το ποσό που χρεώνεται για απλό ADSL (πόσο έχει φτάσει πλέον αυτό, 17-18 Ε / μήνα?) είναι στο διεθνή μέσο όρο, χωρίς να λαμβάνεται υπ' όψη η ταχύτητα, αρκεί που δεν έχει όρια (σε όγκο ή χρόνο) η σύνδεση.
> 
> Από κει και πέρα για τα κοστολογικά μοντέλα οι πάροχοι (θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να) λαμβάνουν υπ' όψη τους τις μέσες ταχύτητες στο δίκτυο τους. Σε πολλά Α/Κ οι μέσες ταχύτητες είναι 9-10 Mbps. Όσοι πιάνουν 20 ή 22 σίγουρα δεν πληρώνουν για 22, και όσοι πιάνουν 3 ή 5 σίγουρα δεν πληρώνουν...για 22.
> 
> Θεωρώ λοιπόν ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο να δούμε μειώσεις κάτω και από αυτά τα επίπεδα, των 17-18 Ε για "όσο πιάσεις, μέχρι 24" internet feed.


Θα μπορούσαν όμως να έχουν 3 κλίμακες ταχυτήτων ή έστω την κατώτερη και φθηνότερη κλίμακα να την έχουν έως τα 8-10 Mbps αντί για 2 (απλά τυχαία νούμερα για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα)

----------


## nanas

διαβάστε το σχετικό vdsl thread της forthnet.
2 τινά συμβαίνουν:
ή οι οδηγοί του ΟΤΕ αν δουν πάνω από 300 μ σε κόβουν ή η forthnet έβαλε δικό της εξοπλισμό στα dslam όπως πέρυσι η cyta




> Και σε εμένα το ίδιο μου λέει η Forthnet. Αλλά ο ΟΤΕ λέει ότι δεν μπορώ..... τι στο #$#^&%$^ συμβαίνει;;;;

----------


## spulse

Στο κατάστημά μου στο Γαλάτσι έχω την μία γραμμή σε CYTA VDSL. Πήγα στο τοπικό κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ για να πάρω 50άρα στην δεύτερη, αλλά μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο. Σύμφωνα με εκείνη την λίστα που κάποιος είχε postαρει το Γαλάτσι έπρεπε να είχε VDSL από το Α/Κ από το Μάιο του 12... Ελπίζω να είναι διαθέσιμο και απλά να θέλει ενημέρωση το σύστημα...

----------


## nanas

φίλε μου διάβασε παραπάνω την απάντησή μου



> Στο κατάστημά μου στο Γαλάτσι έχω την μία γραμμή σε CYTA VDSL. Πήγα στο τοπικό κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ για να πάρω 50άρα στην δεύτερη, αλλά μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο. Σύμφωνα με εκείνη την λίστα που κάποιος είχε postαρει το Γαλάτσι έπρεπε να είχε VDSL από το Α/Κ από το Μάιο του 12... Ελπίζω να είναι διαθέσιμο και απλά να θέλει ενημέρωση το σύστημα...

----------


## Manara

> ενδιαφέρον. στο site της forthnet στην περιοχή μου (γαλάτσι) λέει οτι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για vdsl μέχρι 50, ενώ απο το 13888 μου είπαν οτι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα. και οι 2 εταιρίες τους ίδιους περιορισμούς δεν εχουν για απόσταση? το dslam (η το α/κ, δεν ξέρω τι έχει εκεί) του γαλατσιου είναι στην Τραλλέων και απέχω πάνω απο 2χμ. η forthnet παίρνει απο αλλού σήμα?


1ον - Μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ στο Γαλάτσι να μην έχει πόρτες VDSL.

2ον - Η έκφραση "υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για VDSL μέχρι 50" που λένε οι πάροχοι (όλοι) σημαίνει ότι έχουν πόρτες VDSL στην περιοχή, αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να συνδεθείς (λόγω εξασθένησης).

Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι η FORTHNET σου λέει έχω στην περιοχή δυνατότητα, κάνε αίτηση, να σε τσεκάρουμε και ....... βλέπουμε.

Το ίδιο, αν διάβασες τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα, λέει και ο ΟΤΕ σε όλους τους φίλους που ρώτησαν ή έκαναν αίτηση.

Κανένας πάροχος ΔΕΝ μπορεί να ξέρει εκ των προτέρων τη συμπεριφορά της γραμμής σου. Το μόνο που βλέπουν, αν το βλέπουν και αυτό, είναι η εξασθένηση που παρουσιάζει τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή η γραμμή σου (είναι μια καλή ένδειξη αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση ένδειξη και όχι μέτρηση της γραμμής).

Άρα, απαντώντας και σε κάποιες προηγούμενες απορίες, μόνο δια της δοκιμής μπορείτε να δείτε τι γίνεται. Και όταν λέω δοκιμή, εννοώ σε πρώτη φάση αίτηση σύνδεσης και επικοινωνία με τους τεχνικούς του παρόχου και κατόπιν σύνδεση και ότι βγει.

Οι μόνοι σίγουροι είναι όσοι μένουν Ζωγράφου, Καλαμάκι και Βούλα και πέφτουν πάνω σε νέα, ενεργή καμπίνα (δεν είναι όλες ενεργές) και έχουν μεγάλη εξασθένηση, οπότε σίγουρα θα τους δώσουν VDSL από την καμπίνα.

Όλοι οι άλλοι παίζουμε με τις πιθανότητες. Ισχύουν τα ίδια ακριβώς πράγματα που συζητούσαμε τις πρώτες μέρες (μήνες, χρόνια....) για το ADSL.

Όσο για την ύπαρξη καμπίνας έξω από το σπίτι μας ή το ότι μένουμε δίπλα στο Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ δεν μας εξασφαλίζει (από μόνο του το γεγονός αυτό) τη δυνατότητα σύνδεσης με καλές ταχύτητες VDSL. Θα πρέπει να μετρηθεί η εξασθένηση η οποία δεν εξαρτάται μόνο από την απόσταση. Ούτε είναι σίγουρο ότι η καμπίνα είναι ενεργή, ούτε ότι ενώ μένουμε απέναντι από το Χ Α/Κ είμαστε συνδεδεμένοι με αυτό και όχι με κάποιο διπλανό Α/Κ γιατί εκεί υπήρχε ελεύθερο ζεύγος και πάει λέγοντας.

Το δίκτυο χαλκού είναι ένα πολύ "μπερδεμένο" πράγμα (σπαγγέτι ενίοτε) και πολλοί λίγοι τεχνικοί (κυρίως του ΟΤΕ) γνωρίζουν τι γίνεται με αυτό.

----------


## hall2001

ΧΑΜΟΣ γίνετε έχουμε χάσει τα αυγα και τα πασχάλια πραγματικά έχω μπερδευτεί όσο δεν πάει,είμαι στα 5 μέτρα από την νέα καμπίνα και vdsl δεν βλέπω,τι να πώ :Thinking:

----------


## nanas

σήμερα τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ με τον οποίο μίλησα πετυχαίνοντάς τον στον δρόμο (φτιάχνει τα καλώδια σχεδόν όλης της περιοχής του Κολωνακίου) μου είπε ότι το vdsl θα έρθει σε 2 χρόνια γιατί πρέπει πρώτα να σκαφτούν όλοι οι δρόμοι με οπτικές...
αχαχααχα
καταλάβατε...

----------


## dimangelid

> Δεν ξερω τι γινεται με αυτο το VDSL , εγω μενω βουλα και το πρωι εκανα αιτηση για 50Mbps και περιμενω τον εξοπλισμο την Πεμπτη ! εχω att 3 γιατι πριν κανενα 5 μηνο με συνδεσαν στα minidslam λιγα μετρα πιο πανω , φανταζομαι οτι απο εκει 8α παρω και το VDSL σωστα ? ?


Βούλα, δέχτηκαν αίτηση για 50 mbps και είσαι σε καμπίνα;;;; Σε ποια οδό μένεις; Και εγώ Βούλα είμαι, Σοφοκλέους, έχω σχεδόν δίπλα μου την καμπίνα και μου λένε ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο...

----------


## etphonehome

Κάντε υπομονή ρε.. μπορεί η καμπίνα να μην έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα.

Δεν ειναι οτι ειστε με dialup κιολας.

----------


## nanas

http://www.forthnetgroup.gr/iServices.aspx?a_id=2087
μπες εδώ να δεις και αυτό μήπως βγάλεις άκρη



> Βούλα, δέχτηκαν αίτηση για 50 mbps και είσαι σε καμπίνα;;;; Σε ποια οδό μένεις; Και εγώ Βούλα είμαι, Σοφοκλέους, έχω σχεδόν δίπλα μου την καμπίνα και μου λένε ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο...

----------


## dimangelid

> http://www.forthnetgroup.gr/iServices.aspx?a_id=2087
> μπες εδώ να δεις και αυτό μήπως βγάλεις άκρη


Το έχω δει. Βγάζει ότι είμαι στα 780 μέτρα από το κέντρο, το οποίο είναι λάθος. Το κέντρο είναι στην διασταύρωση των οδών Ζεφύρου και Βασιλέως Παύλου και το google μέχρι εκεί βγάζει 950 μέτρα, το οποίο είναι και το σωστό... Φυσικά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι τόση είναι και η απόσταση των καλωδίων.

----------


## akis_k

Καλάαα μην δίνετε και μεγάλη σημασία στο τι σας βγάζει στην "*Διαθεσιμότητα Conn-x*"

Χθες έκανα αιτήσει για vdsl 30Mbps και σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο για επιβεβαίωση

Όπου με ενημέρωσαν ότι ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζετε το VDSL (προς το παρόν) στην περιοχή σας!!!!!

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Νομίζω ότι στα πρώτα βήματα σου λέει ότι έχεις κάλυψη VDSL, αλλα μετά όταν βάζεις διεύθυνση στο τελευταιο βημα σου λέει έως 24.
> 
> Tσεκαρετο.


Ναι, ως 24 μου λέει.

----------


## pavlos13

Το περίεργο είναι οτι έχει βγάλει ηδη  VDSL η forthnet και wind και όχι η hol ... :Thinking:

----------


## dimpoly

Μολις με καλεσαν απο τον οτε για την αιτηση που ειχα κανει online και μου δινουν μεχρι 30, για αρχη μου ειπαν μεχρι να αναβαθμιστει πληρως το κεντρο και να μπορεσει να δωσει 50.
Πεμπτη παραλαμβανω εξοπλισμο, συνδεω και ενημερωνω

----------


## @ST

ειμαι συνδρομητης forthnet και η κατασταση του adsl ειναι

Uptime:    0 days, 5:22:05
DSL Type:    G.992.5 annex A
Maximum Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    1.211 / 21.988
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    1.021 / 21.661
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:    191,15 / 365,71
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    11,5 / 14,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    9,0 / 16,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    14,5 / 6,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):    TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):    0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):    0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):    0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):    0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):    1 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):    46.404 / 70.762
CRC Errors (Up/Down):    3.112 / 1.037
HEC Errors (Up/Down):    13.561 / 13.045

βαζω το νουμερο του τηλεφωνου μου *Α* και την διευθυνση στην *forthnet*  μου λεει οτι μπορω να εχω εως *24mbps*

*ΑΛΛΑ*

οταν βαζω το νουμερο του τηλεφωνου *Β*  του γειτονα μου (μενουμε στον ιδιο οροφο) και την ιδια διευθυνση στην *forthnet* μου λεει οτι μπορω να εχω εως *50mbps* VDSL

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ

οταν βαζω το νουμερο του τηλεφωνου *Γ* του γειτονα μου στον διπλανο δρομο στην *forthnet* μου λεει οτι μπορω να εχω εως *50mbps VDSL*

το Α/Κ ειναι στο *Δ*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116038

ο οτε δινει διαθεσιμοτητα για ολους

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το περίεργο είναι οτι έχει βγάλει ηδη  VDSL η forthnet και wind και όχι η hol ...


θα πω την κακια μου

σημειωση οτι η HOL μετα απο τους πιο πανω μας ειχε τρελανει για τις "οπτικες ινες" και ειχε βαλθει να μας κανει πελατες της για να εχουμε υψηλες ταχυτητες και χαμηλους λογαριασμους.

για το VDSL εγω δεν καταλαβαινω μερικα πραγματα

γιατι το ΕΩΣ 30 για αρχη (ενω ζητας 50) και γιατι υπαρχει η διαφορα στο UP μερικοι δινουν 5 αλλοι 10.

----------


## poussou

Μίλησα με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, και έχω να πώ πως το όλο θέμα μάλλον για ΦΟΥΣΚΑ μου φαίνεται παρά
η "επανάσταση" που το παρουσιάζουν...

Και για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος, τώρα με ADSL 24άρι πιάνω 19 Mbps....
Ζητάω να κάνω "αναβάθμιση" (Χαλανδρι) και ενώ το wizard μου βγάζει 50 Mbps η τύπισα με
γειώνει στα 30....Μά καλή μου μά χρυσή μου εγώ...ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΥΤΗ....Μάξιμουμ 30 Mbps Κύριε...μου λέει.

Καλά της λέω...Δηλαδή άν πιάσω πχ 25...θα θεωρηθεί "αναβάθμιση" της λέω ;; Και θα πληρώνω για
αυτό ;;

Αν είναι 25 τότε ναι είναι μέσα στα "ζητούμενα" και θα θεωρηθεί αναβάθμιση μου λέει...

Και άν είναι τα ιδια με τώρα της λέω, έχω δικαίωμα να το διακόψω;;

Αν είναι παραπάνω απο ότι έχετε τώρα τότε ο ΟΤΕ το  θεωρεί αναβάθμιση μου λέει και...
"όλα καλά"....

Κατάλαβα της λέω...ΜΟΥΦΑ ο θησαυρός των 50 Mbps...Αστο καλή μου της λέω...NEXT YEAR....

Τσάμπα ο ενθουσιασμός....

----------


## stud1118

Όπως αναφέρουν πολλοί, η διαθεσιμότητα έχει προβλήματα. Ή μάλλον λειτουργεί μόνο για το vdsl2 από ΑΚ, αφού τα μισά τηλέφωνα στου ζωγραφου, τα βγάζει ότι δεν έχουν διαθεσιμότητα.
Να πάω να ανοίξω κανά KV να δω αν έχουν μέσα DSLAM ;  :Razz:

----------


## tsioutotrelo

:Offtopic: τώρα που το VDSL αρχίζει την εμπορική του διάθεσή στην Ελλάδα το site θα αλλάξει όνομα από ADSLGR σε VDSLGR ;;;  :Razz:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## rexdimos

avocato μην χαιρεσαι αιτηση κανεις αλλα αν εισαι γλυφαδα δεν σε βλεπω οποωσ και σε μενα αιτηση εκανα αλλα οι καμπινες της γλυφαδας ακομα δενννννννν  και δεν ξερουν και ποτε εκτος αν εισαι κοντα στο α/κ αν και με 28 δεν το βλεπω πολυ πιθανο να εισαι εντοσ του χιλιομετρου που χρειαζεται
δηλαδη τελικα οι περιοχες που ειχαν προβληματα πριν απο οτι διαβαζω θα συνεχισουν να εχουν αναρωτιεμαι παντως γιατι εχουν γεμισει τον τοπο καμπινες και γιατι τρωγοντουσαν με την εεττ αφου δεν ηταν ετοιμοι?

----------


## panos_mlonas

χαλαρα ρε παιδια, εγω πιστευω αφου εγινε η αρχη μεσα σε 2-3 μηνες θα εχουν ενεργοποιηθει ολα τα kv για να παιρνουμε απο εκει.

----------


## giannis1345

μιας και τελειοποιησαν το adsl ειπαν να βαλουν και vdsl...

----------


## dpa2006

> μιας και τελειοποιησαν το adsl ειπαν να βαλουν και vdsl...


εμπορικά το βλέπουν...
δεν τους ενδιαφέρει η "άριστη" τεχνολογική εφαρμογή. :Wink:

----------


## sexrazat

> ΧΑΜΟΣ γίνετε έχουμε χάσει τα αυγα και τα πασχάλια πραγματικά έχω μπερδευτεί όσο δεν πάει,είμαι στα 5 μέτρα από την νέα καμπίνα και vdsl δεν βλέπω,τι να πώ


Ήρεμα λίγο παιδιά. Πρώτη μέρα είναι, δεν υπάρχει ακόμα ολοκληρωμένη πληροφόρηση σε πολλά σημεία πώλησης και το κυριότερο από το πρωί υπήρχαν συνεχώς προβλήματα στο σύστημα ελέγχου για τη δυνατότητα ή μη κάλυψης σε Vdsl.

----------


## ThReSh

> μιας και τελειοποιησαν το adsl ειπαν να βαλουν και vdsl...


με το FTTC τελειοποιείται το adsl2+...

----------


## georgep138

> Εμ τι περίμενες αφού σου απάντησα εγώ;




Off Topic



Κύριε psyxakia, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατι ένας σωστός άνθρωπος σαν Εσας , 
που δείνει πάντα τεκμηριωμένες και ολοκληρωμένες απαντήσεις,
τι τον θέλει τον γκαντέμη στο avatar του;

----------


## emeliss

> με το FTTC τελειοποιείται το adsl2+...


Οσες φορές και να το γράψεις δυστυχώς δεν θα γίνει κατανοητό.

----------


## darisg

Έκανα και εγώ την αίτηση μου για μια 30αρα κ.Τούμπα, στο wizzard του ΟΤΕ δίνει έως και 50, αλλά η τύπισσα στο 13888 με έκοψε στα 30... απόσταση από Α/Κ τούμπας γύρω στα 500μ. (Την Πέμπτη θα γίνει τελικά η χαρά του μεταφορέα... :Smile:  )

Λυπάμαι μόνο το Draytek που αχρηστεύεται, ελπίζω αυτό που θα δώσουν να  είναι αξιόλογο.......

----------


## nasaud

Αφού έκανα αίτηση για 50άρα, διότι το σύστημα έδειχνε διαθεσιμότητα, με πήραν τηλέφωνο να μου πούνε ότι ακύρωσαν την αίτηση διότι λόγο μην έγκυρη επιβεβαίωση για την υποστήριξη της 50άρας, θα το κάνουμε καταρχήν για 30 την αίτηση και εάν όλα είναι κάλα και εφόσον με ενδιαφέρει θα το κάνουμε και 50, και η κοπέλα που επισήμανε ότι είναι πέρα από βέβαιο ότι θα έχω μια full 30άρα.

- - - Updated - - -




> τώρα που το VDSL αρχίζει την εμπορική του διάθεσή στην Ελλάδα το site θα αλλάξει όνομα από ADSLGR σε VDSLGR ;;;


 :Laughing: 
Πολύ καλό!!!

----------


## darisg

Η υλοποίηση είναι VDSL ή VDSL2 ? 
το Draytek Vigor 2750n  που αναφέρετε ώς VDSL2 θα παίζει?

----------


## ababapanos

Παιδια να κανω μια απλη ερωτηση για οποιον γνωριζει γιατι παω να τρελαθω με την wind

Ειμαι συνδρομητης της wind εδω στην κερκυρα, και ενω απο τα σαιτ και του ΟΤΕ αλλα και της forthnet μου βγαζει οτι μπορω να βαλω στην γραμμη μου vdsl εως 50mbps στον ελενχο διαθεσιμότητας στο σαιτ της wind μου βγαζει οτι δεν καλυπτετε καθολου η περιοχη μου.
Μπορει να μπου εξηγησει καποιος πως γινεται αυτο? Απο τον Οτε δεν νοικιάζουν οι εναλλακτικοί? και απο την στιγμη που μου δινει ο ΟΤΕ και η φορθνετ η wind δεν μου δινει?

Να πω οτι εκανα και ελενχο διαθεσιμότητας στο site της Cyta για να δω την αποσταση μου απο το αστικο κεντρο και μου βγαζει οτι ειμαι στα 492 μετρα. Αρα δεν ξερω τι να υποθεσω απο κει και περα???

----------


## sierra

> Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι μόνο εμείς εδώ μέσα θα βάλουμε vdsl2 ; 
> Πάντως αυτοί που θα βάλουν ξυπνητήρια, χαλάνε την πιάτσα.
> 
> Αφήστε τους χωρίς παραγγελίες τις πρώτες μέρες και θα δείτε πως θα σας παίρνουν τηλέφωνο ( αν είστε ήδη συνδρομητές connx) να σας κάνουν καλύτερες προσφόρες μέσα στα Χριστούγεννα...


Εγω παντως που μενω Ζωγραφου και εχω νεα καμπινα στα 20 μετρα , την παρασκευη θα εχω 50αρα συνδεση. :Very Happy:

----------


## escapee

καλησπερα και απο εμενα. 

υπαρχει κανεις, ξερει κανεις αν στο Κερατσινι-Αμφιαλη εχουν μπει / η θα μπουν  υπαιθριες καμπινες;

----------


## gprs

Πώς γίνεται να λέει στο http://oteshop.ote.gr/storefront/adsl.ep Το Conn-x είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 2Mbps, έως 24Mbps, έως 30Mbps, έως 50Mbps και στο 13888 ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή μου;
Επίσης με τα παρακάτω στατιστικά τι θα καταφέρω;
  --------------------------- ATU-R Info (hw: annex B, f/w: annex B) -----------
   Running Mode            : ADSL2+(G.992.5)       State                : SHOWTIME
   DS Actual Rate          : 10660000 bps   US Actual Rate       :   860000 bps
   DS Attainable Rate      : 10664000 bps   US Attainable Rate   :   960000 bps
   DS Path Mode            :  Interleave    US Path Mode         :  Interleave
   NE Current Attenuation  :       15 dB    Cur SNR Margin       :       10  dB
   DS actual PSD           :    18. 2 dB    US actual PSD        :    12. 6   dB
   ADSL Firmware Version   : 131812_B
  -------------------------------- ATU-C Info ---------------------------------
   Far Current Attenuation :        8 dB    Far SNR Margin       :       14  dB
   CO ITU Version[0]       : 00004244       CO ITU Version[1]    : 0000434d
   DSLAM CHIPSET VENDOR    : < BDCM >

----------


## Dsltech

Για αλλη μια φορα η νεα Σμυρνη ειναι ξεχασμενη απο το Θεο. Εχει κανενας ιδεα τη γινετε στην περιοχη μας???? μενω αναμεσα σε βεροπουλο και νεκροταφεια και εδω τριγυρο δεν εχω δει καμπινα καινουρια ουτε για δειγμα, παρολο που λεει
το πλανο του οτε οτι νεα σμυρνη επρεπε να ειναι ειδη στο vdsl.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Για αλλη μια φορα η νεα Σμυρνη ειναι ξεχασμενη απο το Θεο. Εχει κανενας ιδεα τη γινετε στην περιοχη μας???? μενω αναμεσα σε βεροπουλο και νεκροταφεια και εδω τριγυρο δεν εχω δει καμπινα καινουρια ουτε για δειγμα, παρολο που λεει
> το πλανο του οτε οτι νεα σμυρνη επρεπε να ειναι ειδη στο vdsl.


Πριν από καμμιά βδομάδα, στη βενιζέλου στο ρεύμα προς πλατεία, πέρναγαν οπτική. Δεν ρώτησα για ποιά εταιρεία, δεν μ'ενδιέφερε, μένω κοντά στην πλατεία, καλύπτομαι από cyta vdsl. Πιθανά να έχουν φτάσει στο Βερόπουλο. Ρώτα τους

----------


## Iris07

*Στο στόχαστρο της κινεζικής ΖΤΕ το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών.*
http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...ubid=112954843

Η έδρα της εταιρείας για ολόκληρη την νοτιοανατολική Ευρώπη είναι στην Αθήνα!
Τουλάχιστον ας κάνουν μία συμφωνία για οπτικές σε όλο το βασικό δίκτυο.

----------


## Iordan

> Για αλλη μια φορα η νεα Σμυρνη ειναι ξεχασμενη απο το Θεο. Εχει κανενας ιδεα τη γινετε στην περιοχη μας???? μενω αναμεσα σε βεροπουλο και νεκροταφεια και εδω τριγυρο δεν εχω δει καμπινα καινουρια ουτε για δειγμα, παρολο που λεει
>  το πλανο του οτε οτι νεα σμυρνη επρεπε να ειναι ειδη στο vdsl.


Εσείς έχετε FTTH, ούτε του παπά μη το πείτε  :Smile:

----------


## hell00

Η αιτηση εγινε πριν 5 λεπτα για τα 50 Mbps , σε λιγες ωρες θα γινει η αλλαγη στην γραμμη μου και την παρασκευη θα εχει ερθει και το νεο router  !!!!!

Για να δουμε !!!!!

----------


## apostolt

> Η αιτηση εγινε πριν 5 λεπτα για τα 50 Mbps , σε λιγες ωρες θα γινει η αλλαγη στην γραμμη μου και την παρασκευη θα εχει ερθει και το νεο router  !!!!!
> 
> Για να δουμε !!!!!


Βιαζεσαι λιγο μου φαινεται.........

----------


## Kostas7GTR

Τελικά με πήραν απο τον ΟΤΕ και μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να βάλω για αρχή το 30/2.5 και αργότερα το 50/5 (όταν μπεί καμπίνα ή κάνουν αναβάθμηση)Την Πέμπτη το modem και 2-3 24ωρα για την γραμμή.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Για αλλη μια φορα η νεα Σμυρνη ειναι ξεχασμενη απο το Θεο. Εχει κανενας ιδεα τη γινετε στην περιοχη μας???? μενω αναμεσα σε βεροπουλο και νεκροταφεια και εδω τριγυρο δεν εχω δει καμπινα καινουρια ουτε για δειγμα, παρολο που λεει
> το πλανο του οτε οτι νεα σμυρνη επρεπε να ειναι ειδη στο vdsl.


Υπομονή έρχεται και η σειρά μας σιγά σιγά!




> Πριν από καμμιά βδομάδα, στη βενιζέλου στο ρεύμα προς πλατεία, πέρναγαν οπτική. Δεν ρώτησα για ποιά εταιρεία, δεν μ'ενδιέφερε, μένω κοντά στην πλατεία, καλύπτομαι από cyta vdsl. Πιθανά να έχουν φτάσει στο Βερόπουλο. Ρώτα τους


Ενδεχόμενος η Οπτική που είδες να είναι της Optronics + Forthnet που κάνουν το FTTH.

----------


## nasaud

> Τελικά με πήραν απο τον ΟΤΕ και μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να βάλω για αρχή το 30/2.5 και αργότερα το 50/5 (όταν μπεί καμπίνα ή κάνουν αναβάθμηση)Την Πέμπτη το modem και 2-3 24ωρα για την γραμμή.


Τελικά δεχτήκαν σε κανέναν να βάλουν 50άρα; Το ίδιο σκηνικό με σένα πέρασα και εγώ.

----------


## apostolt

> Τελικά δεχτήκαν σε κανέναν να βάλουν 50άρα; Το ίδιο σκηνικό με σένα πέρασα και εγώ.


Ισως οσους ενεργοποιουν απο Α/Κ τους βαζουν στο 30αρι πρωτα για τεστ.Εμενα που θα ενεργοποιηθω απο καμπινα μου ειπαν οκ για 50αρι.

----------


## sierra

> Ισως οσους ενεργοποιουν απο Α/Κ τους βαζουν στο 30αρι πρωτα για τεστ.Εμενα που θα ενεργοποιηθω απο καμπινα μου ειπαν οκ για 50αρι.


Ακριβως και σε μενα το ιδιο.

----------


## Kostas7GTR

> Τελικά δεχτήκαν σε κανέναν να βάλουν 50άρα; Το ίδιο σκηνικό με σένα πέρασα και εγώ.





> Ισως οσους ενεργοποιουν απο Α/Κ τους βαζουν στο 30αρι πρωτα για τεστ.Εμενα που θα ενεργοποιηθω απο καμπινα μου ειπαν οκ για 50αρι.


Και εγώ έτσι πιστέυω, για αρχή λογικά 50αρα μόνο απο καμπίνα

----------


## Palpatine

> Η αιτηση εγινε πριν 5 λεπτα για τα 50 Mbps , σε λιγες ωρες θα γινει η αλλαγη στην γραμμη μου και την παρασκευη θα εχει ερθει και το νεο router  !!!!!


Αν ενεργοποιηθεί σήμερα η γραμμή μέχρι την παρασκευή τί θα κάνεις;  :Smile: 

Αυτή η θεωρία πάντως ότι ενεργοποιούν μόνο από ΑΚ αυτή τη στιγμή δεν ισχύει γιατί το ΑΚ για τις περιοχές Ζωγράφου/Ιλίσια είναι κοντά στα 2.5km

----------


## SkyNet

> Εσείς έχετε FTTH, ούτε του παπά μη το πείτε


Πολύ περιορισμένη κάλυψη δυστυχώς γύρω από την πλατεία και μόνο.

- - - Updated - - -

Ζωγράφου δείχνει ότι θα είναι από τους πρώτους που θα έχουν το "προνόμιο" της VDSL. 
Έχει κάποιος ήδη συγχρονίσει full 24mbps με την υπάρχουσα ADSL γραμμή;

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Πολύ περιορισμένη κάλυψη δυστυχώς γύρω από την πλατεία και μόνο.


Ενδεχόμενος να αρχίσουν να έρχονται και προς τα εμάς  :Razz: 




> Ζωγράφου δείχνει ότι θα είναι από τους πρώτους που θα έχουν το "προνόμιο" της VDSL. 
> Έχει κάποιος ήδη συγχρονίσει full 24mbps με την υπάρχουσα ADSL γραμμή;


Λογικό μου ακούγεται μιας και δίκτυο εκεί ήταν για τα μπάζα!

----------


## Ais

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι οριζετε ως καλαμακι? Πηρα τηλεφωνο, δεν ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος απο KV

----------


## balander

Μπηκε η vdsl σε εναν φιλο μου. Παω να δω εντυπωσεις  :Smile:

----------


## Trooper

Κι εγω εκανα αιτηση μεσω 13888, μου δεχτηκε για 50αρα και μου ειπε οτι θα παραλαβω εξοπλισμο την Πεμπτη. Για ενεργοποιηση δεν έχω καποιο νεο ακόμα. Μένω Βούλα.

----------


## aniko61

Χτες το βράδυ έγινε η αίτηση. Πέμπτη γίνεται η παραλαβή του εξοπλισμού. Είπαν για την ώρα μέχρι 30 MBPs στα 588 μέτρα από το κέντρο (σύμφωνα με τον οδηγό της CYTA. Από ΟΤΕ μου είπαν ότι είμαι στα 800 μέτρα). Είμαι σύνορα Παγκράτι με Βύρωνα. Ενεργοποίηση σε 3-12 εργάσιμες.

----------


## nasaud

Εμένα με ενεργοποίησαν, μάλλον πέρασα σε vdsl, γιατί δεν είχα τηλέφωνο για μισή ώρα, και τώρα ιντερνετ ιοκ..

Μπαίνω με σύνδεση από φίλο γείτονα. 

Το παλαιό μόντεμ δεν συνδέεται σε γραμμή VDSL?

Το splitter που έχουμε κάνει;

----------


## apostolt

> Εμένα με ενεργοποίησαν, μάλλον πέρασα σε vdsl, γιατί δεν είχα τηλέφωνο για μισή ώρα, και τώρα ιντερνετ ιοκ..
> 
> Μπαίνω με σύνδεση από φίλο γείτονα. 
> 
> Το παλαιό μόντεμ δεν συνδέεται σε γραμμή VDSL?
> 
> Το splitter που έχουμε κάνει;


Απο το 13888 μου ειπαν οτι θα δουλεψει, απλως θα δεις την 24αρα full, για δες γιατι και εμενα μου φαινεται λιγο παραξενο αυτο.

----------


## gprs

> Πώς γίνεται να λέει στο http://oteshop.ote.gr/storefront/adsl.ep Το Conn-x είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας στις ταχύτητες: 2Mbps, έως 24Mbps, έως 30Mbps, έως 50Mbps και στο 13888 ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή μου;
> Επίσης με τα παρακάτω στατιστικά τι θα καταφέρω;
>   --------------------------- ATU-R Info (hw: annex B, f/w: annex B) -----------
>    Running Mode            : ADSL2+(G.992.5)       State                : SHOWTIME
>    DS Actual Rate          : 10660000 bps   US Actual Rate       :   860000 bps
>    DS Attainable Rate      : 10664000 bps   US Attainable Rate   :   960000 bps
>    DS Path Mode            :  Interleave    US Path Mode         :  Interleave
>    NE Current Attenuation  :       15 dB    Cur SNR Margin       :       10  dB
>    DS actual PSD           :    18. 2 dB    US actual PSD        :    12. 6   dB
> ...


Απο site CYTA Μετά απο έλεγχο των στοιχείων σου, σε ενημερώνουμε ότι το δίκτυό μας βρίσκεται ήδη στην περιοχή σου.
Η απόσταση απο το πλησιέστερο αστικό κέντρο είναι 798 (m).
Δεν ξέρω τι να πώ;

----------


## nasaud

> Απο το 13888 μου ειπαν οτι θα δουλεψει, απλως θα δεις την 24αρα full, για δες γιατι και εμενα μου φαινεται λιγο παραξενο αυτο.


Δεν υπάρχει κανένα σήμα adsl, για vdsl δεν ξέρω, αλλά για να μην έχω τηλέφωνο για μισή ώρα, και τώρα να είναι νεκρή η γραμμή dsl σίγουρα σχετίζεται με την ενεργοποίηση, εάν είναι απλά σύμπτωση, και είναι θέμα κάποιας βλάβης, εχ.. τότε είμαι γκαντέμης!

----------


## nanas

3-4 3-5 έχω ακούσει, το 3-12 είναι αλλά ντάλλων του πΟΤΕ


> Χτες το βράδυ έγινε η αίτηση. Πέμπτη γίνεται η παραλαβή του εξοπλισμού. Είπαν για την ώρα μέχρι 30 MBPs στα 588 μέτρα από το κέντρο (σύμφωνα με τον οδηγό της CYTA. Από ΟΤΕ μου είπαν ότι είμαι στα 800 μέτρα). Είμαι σύνορα Παγκράτι με Βύρωνα. Ενεργοποίηση σε 3-12 εργάσιμες.

----------


## balander

Να μια φωτο... Τώρα ψάχνουμε τους κωδικούς internet γιατί τους ξεχασαμε  :Razz:

----------


## nasaud

Μόλις μίλησα με 13888 και μου είπαν ότι τώρα γίνετε η αλλαγή των καλωδίων από το παλαιό κατανεμητή στο καινούριο. Και ότι ο παλαιός ρουτερ/μόντεμ δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου στο VDSL. Τι να πω;

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω παντως μολις τωρα κοπηκε το xDSL και το τηλεφωνο
το xDSL ηρθε σχεδον αμεσως με συγχρονισμο στα μεγιστα
το τηλεφωνο (ISDN) παραμενει νεκρο ακομα...

εξοπλισμος για το "πιλοτικο" που ειπαν απο το 13888 οτι με επελεξαν ερχεται την πεμπτη 29/11/2012 ελπιζω μεχρι τοτε να μην ειμαι χωρις τηλεφωνο.

----------


## Panas34

Έχω στον ΟΤΕ γραμμή ISDN και το πρόγραμμα ΟΤΕ Double Play 2 Απεριόριστα. Τους προηγούμενους έξι μήνες πλήρωνα 31,21 ευρώ/μήνα και για τους επόμενους έξι θα πληρώνω 36,21 ευρώ το μήνα.
Πήρα στο 13888 και μου είπαν ότι αν ανανεώσω για άλλο ένα έτος μπορώ να μπω στο πρόγραμμα ΟΤΕ Double Play 2 Απεριόριστα Plus με 35,21 ευρώ/μήνα για τους πρώτους έξι μήνες και 40,21 ευρώ/μήνα τους επόμενους έξι ή στο πρόγραμμα ΟΤΕ Double Play 24 Απεριόριστα με 36,11 ευρώ/μήνα για τους πρώτους έξι μήνες και 41,11 ευρώ/μήνα τους επόμενους έξι.
Ουσιαστικά για έξι μήνες θα εξακολουθήσω να πληρώνω τα ίδια κερδίζοντας μια ώρα σε κινητά ή μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα και μετά θα δω πάλι τι προσφορές θα παίζουν τότε...

----------


## Zer0c00L

αυτο το UP οσο παει μεγαλωνει...1300Mbps συγχρονισε τωρα που εκανα δοκιμη με τα splitter μπας και εφταιγε αυτο για το τηλεφωνο...

ακομα τηλεφωνο νεκρο

xDSL συγχρονιζει τα μεγιστα (οσο δεν παει αλλο)

----------


## Palpatine

Αν δεν λειτουργεί το adsl modem καθόλου μετά την αλλάγη δεν καταλαβαίνω πως κάνουν την αναβάθμιση σε λίγες ώρες και σου δίνουν το router μετά από 3-4 μέρες... Και κάτι να γίνει και χαθεί το ραντεβού της παρασκευής πχ μένεις μία εβδομάδα χωρίς internet...

----------


## Stelios

Οταν σου ερθει και το router , παιξε παλι με τα splitter εαν δεν μαξαρει η γραμμη σου. Κρατα αυτο που σου δινει λιγοτερα errors στα στατιστικα .

----------


## Zer0c00L

σε μενα παντως το xDSL ρουτερ δουλευει μια χαρα αν και φοβαμαι μην καει καθως ειναι τουμπανο το DOWN και το UP περασε το 1.3Mbps.

αυτο που με στεναχωρει ειναι οτι δεν τηλεφωνο που ειναι απαραιτητο καθως υπαρχει ηλικιωμενος ανθρωπος και τα κινητα δεν εχουν "χρονο ομιλιας".

----------


## Ligkas

Βάσει Zer0c00L συγχρονίζει αλλά φουλαρισμένο, σωστα? Και το δικό μου upload ανέβηκε. Παίζει κάπου 1200. To down 18Mbit. Με έχουν αναβαθμίσει........18 θα πιάνω?!

----------


## Zer0c00L

δεν νομιζω να φταιει ο διαχωριστης για την τηλεφωνια (το εχουν πει οτι κατα την μεταβαση της υπηρεσιας θα ειναι εκτος λειτουργιας για λιγο ελπιζω...) αλλωστε κανονικα το ραντεβου ηταν για σημερα (παραλαβη ρουτερ) αλλα αναβληθηκε απο αυτους και πηγε για πεμπτη οποτε μαλλον η υπηρεσια τους κανει την διαδικασια μεταβασης απο xDSL σε VDSL για αυτο το xDSL ρουτερ συγχρονιζει τα μεγιστα που μπορει να πιασει ως xDSL (ελπιζω να μην καει) αν και δεν κανω ρεσταρτ...φοβαμαι να πω την αληθεια....

εκανα το test απο το broadband.eett.gr και εδειξε τα ιδια και λεει οτι το UP περναει τα ορια του 1Mbps και δεν μπορει να αναποκριθει και να αλλαξω τις ρυθμισεις στην ιστοσελιδα.

----------


## Ligkas

Να αγνοήσω το 18 down, 1200 up? Με το vdsl2 router θα συγχρονίσει σωστά? Αυτό που βλέπω τώρα με το adsl router είναι λάθος? :Thinking:

----------


## stud1118

> Να μια φωτο... Τώρα ψάχνουμε τους κωδικούς internet γιατί τους ξεχασαμε


Φιλαράκι, με κάνεις μια χάρη; Βλέπεις κάπου στο setup του WAN interface την επιλογή Packet Transfer Mode, σε αντιπαράθεση του κλασικού ATM (LLC SNAP) ;
Αν την έχει, μπορείς να την επιλέξεις και να ελέγξεις αν μετά σου δίνει IP ; 
Με αυτήν την επιλογή εξαλείφεται το overhead του ΑΤΜ και κερδίζεις πάνω από 5% στο πραγματικό σου payload

----------


## balander

> Φιλαράκι, με κάνεις μια χάρη; Βλέπεις κάπου στο setup του WAN interface την επιλογή Packet Transfer Mode, σε αντιπαράθεση του κλασικού ATM (LLC SNAP) ;
> Αν την έχει, μπορείς να την επιλέξεις και να ελέγξεις αν μετά σου δίνει IP ; 
> Με αυτήν την επιλογή εξαλείφεται το overhead του ΑΤΜ και κερδίζεις πάνω από 5% στο πραγματικό σου payload


Θα το δοκιμασω και θα σου πω... για εναν περιεργο λογο δεν μπορει να παρει IP γενικα... (ενω εγινε password reset απο την otenet)

edit: δεν μπορει να γινει η αλλαγη δεν με αφηνει. Γραφει xDSL TRANSFER MODE: PTM

----------


## ep103855

> Αν δεν λειτουργεί το adsl modem καθόλου μετά την αλλάγη δεν καταλαβαίνω πως κάνουν την αναβάθμιση σε λίγες ώρες και σου δίνουν το router μετά από 3-4 μέρες... Και κάτι να γίνει και χαθεί το ραντεβού της παρασκευής πχ μένεις μία εβδομάδα χωρίς internet...


δεν πειράζει. διαβάστε και κανένα μικυ μαους καθως περιμένετε. σας προτείνω τον "βασιλιά των μάγων"... :Smile:

----------


## nanas

:ROFL: 


> δεν πειράζει. διαβάστε και κανένα μικυ μαους καθως περιμένετε. σας προτείνω τον "βασιλιά των μάγων"...

----------


## Stelios

Μπορεις να μας δειξεις μια φωτο απο το  Νetwork > WAN > DSL WAN CONNECTTION ?

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω κανω υπομονη παντως

χωρις τηλεφωνο

εχω xDSL

θα τα πουμε...

----------


## Stelios

> Φιλαράκι, με κάνεις μια χάρη; Βλέπεις κάπου στο setup του WAN interface την επιλογή Packet Transfer Mode, σε αντιπαράθεση του κλασικού ATM (LLC SNAP) ;
> Αν την έχει, μπορείς να την επιλέξεις και να ελέγξεις αν μετά σου δίνει IP ; 
> Με αυτήν την επιλογή εξαλείφεται το overhead του ΑΤΜ και κερδίζεις πάνω από 5% στο πραγματικό σου payload


Ειναι PTM by default .

----------


## Zer0c00L

μου φαινεται οτι ολοι θα χρειαστουμε ιδιαιτερα μαθηματα με αυτο το VDSL ωστε να μαθουμε ολες τις απαραιτητες ρυθμισεις που θα βελτιωσουν την κατασταση και θα μειωθουν τα προβληματα.

----------


## stud1118

> Θα το δοκιμασω και θα σου πω... για εναν περιεργο λογο δεν μπορει να παρει IP γενικα... (ενω εγινε password reset απο την otenet)
> 
> edit: δεν μπορει να γινει η αλλαγη δεν με αφηνει. Γραφει xDSL TRANSFER MODE: PTM


Ωραία, αυτο είναι το packet transfer mode (ptm).  :Smile: 

Βεβαια, αν δεν σε αφήνει να το αλλάξεις, πως μερικοί που βάζουν adsl modem, μπαίνουν στο internet;  :Thinking: 
Θα συγχρονίζουν, αλλά δεν θα πρέπει να παίρνουν IP.

Πάντως το PTM είναι μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη απο τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## nasaud

Τελικά μπαίνει το παλαιό μόντεμ ή όχι;

----------


## darisg

> Η υλοποίηση είναι VDSL ή VDSL2 ? 
> το Draytek Vigor 2750n  που αναφέρετε ώς VDSL2 θα παίζει?


μπορεί κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει ? δεν έβγαλα άκρη...

----------


## balander

> Ωραία, αυτο είναι το packet transfer mode (ptm). 
> 
> Βεβαια, αν δεν σε αφήνει να το αλλάξεις, πως μερικοί που βάζουν adsl modem, μπαίνουν στο internet; 
> Θα συγχρονίζουν, αλλά δεν θα πρέπει να παίρνουν IP.
> 
> Πάντως το PTM είναι μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη απο τον ΟΤΕ


Αυτο συμβαινει με αυτο το ρουτερ. Ενω με το παλιο συγχρονιζει στα 16000/1050 με αυτο συγχρονιζει στα 40+/5 αλλα δεν παιρνει ΙΡ. Δηλωθηκε σαν βλαβη και θα δειξει...

----------


## nanas

40+ καλορίζικος


> Αυτο συμβαινει με αυτο το ρουτερ. Ενω με το παλιο συγχρονιζει στα 16000/1050 με αυτο συγχρονιζει στα 40+/5 αλλα δεν παιρνει ΙΡ. Δηλωθηκε σαν βλαβη και θα δειξει...

----------


## Zer0c00L

απο οσα μιλησα με την τεχνικη υπηρεσια (ισχυει εφοσον συνδεθειτε με το VDSL) 

το ρουτερ που δινουν υποστηριζει και xDSL (ADSL2+) και VDSL

βεβαια λεει οτι κατα την μεταβαση απο ADSL2+ σε VDSL ενδεχεται να μην εχεις ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο για καποιες ωρες της ημερας...

οταν επισης βαλεις το VDSL ρουτερ και δεν εχει γινει η μεταβαση ενδεχεται επισης διακοπη ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνιας

τωρα το πως γινετε σε εμενα να εχω συνδεμενο το ZTE VX10-W300B (ANNEX_B) ADSL2+ ρουτερ συνδεμενο και να συγχρονιζει τα μεγιστα που μπορει να δωσει η γραμμη αλλα αν μην εχω τηλεφωνο....και ελπιζω να το εχω συντομα πριν την πεμπτη που θα παραλαβω τον εξοπλισμο για VDSL γιατι αν ειναι να εχω ιντερνετ αλλα οχι τηλεφωνο μεχρι την πεμπτη (την κατσαμε...)

τελος παντων ειναι αρχη πιστευω οτι στο προσεχες μελλον θα βελτιωθουν τα πραγματα οπως εγινε με την ADSL2+ απλα θελει υπομονη.

καλο μεσημερι - απογευμα σε ολους/ες παω να την πεσω για υπνο.

----------


## stud1118

> απο οσα μιλησα με την τεχνικη υπηρεσια (ισχυει εφοσον συνδεθειτε με το VDSL) 
> 
> το ρουτερ που δινουν υποστηριζει και xDSL (ADSL2+) και VDSL
> 
> βεβαια λεει οτι κατα την μεταβαση απο ADSL2+ σε VDSL ενδεχεται να μην εχεις ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο για καποιες ωρες της ημερας...
> 
> οταν επισης βαλεις το VDSL ρουτερ και δεν εχει γινει η μεταβαση ενδεχεται επισης διακοπη ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνιας
> 
> τωρα το πως γινετε σε εμενα να εχω συνδεμενο το ZTE VX10-W300B (ANNEX_B) ADSL2+ ρουτερ συνδεμενο και να συγχρονιζει τα μεγιστα που μπορει να δωσει η γραμμη αλλα αν μην εχω τηλεφωνο....και ελπιζω να το εχω συντομα πριν την πεμπτη που θα παραλαβω τον εξοπλισμο για VDSL γιατι αν ειναι να εχω ιντερνετ αλλα οχι τηλεφωνο μεχρι την πεμπτη (την κατσαμε...)
> ...


Με το παλιο σου modem το zte vx10-w300b, μπορείς να μπεις στο ιντερνετ ; Οκ να συγχρονίζεις, αλλά ιντερνετ μπαίνεις ;
Αν μπαίνεις, πάει να πει ότι το dslam του ΟΤΕ έχει auto-detection ανάμεσα σε ΑΤΜ και PTM, που θα είναι άλλη μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη από τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## Ligkas

Εγώ μπαίνω κανονικά.

----------


## Stelios

> μπορεί κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει ? δεν έβγαλα άκρη...


vdsl2 με 17a profile δινει ο ΟΤΕ . Εαν υποστηριζει 17a το router που γραφεις , τοτε εισαι ΟΚ .

----------


## dimitris89gr

Οι τιμές που αναφέρει είναι τελικές η προστίθεται και πάγιο γραμμής;

----------


## darisg

> vdsl2 με 17a profile δινει ο ΟΤΕ . Εαν υποστηριζει 17a το router που γραφεις , τοτε εισαι ΟΚ .


thanks !! υποστηρίζει  :Smile:

----------


## mdd.45

Εκανα και εγω σημερα αιτηση σε καταστημα του Οτε και πηρα και το ZTE που δινου για εξοπλισμο (μου ειπαν στην ουσια οτι πλεον τον εξοπλισμο τον "νοικιαζουν" και σε περιπτωση διακοπης πρεπει να επιστραφει). Επειδη ημουν ο πρωτος που εκανε αιτηση στην περιοχη μου (Ραφηνα) δεν ηξεραν να μου πουν λεπτομεριες. Διαθεσιμο ηταν το πακετο με τα 30mbps (αληθεια σε μια γραμμη 24 που συχρονιζει στα 16500-17000 ποσο Upload και ποσο download να περιμενω? με attenuation 20db). Μου ειπαν οτι θα με συνδεαν σημερα αλλα βεβαια δεν ηξεραν, βεβαια ουτε στο 13888 ξερουν (Μου ειπαν να παρω αυριο στο 13888 παλι, για να δουν την πορεια εξελιξης). Ποσο περιπου κανουν για συνδεση? Με το παλιο adsl2+ router θα εχω internet οταν μου αλλαξουν την γραμμη? Αλλιως θα καθομαι να αλλαζω τα router Καθε μερα? Δωστε καμια πληροφορια εσεις που συνδεθηκατε....

----------


## ThReSh

> Η υλοποίηση είναι VDSL ή VDSL2 ? 
> το Draytek Vigor 2750n  που αναφέρετε ώς VDSL2 θα παίζει?


ναι θα παίζει μια χαρά, vdsl2 έχουμε αξάλλου...

----------


## incisiv

Εκανα και εγω αιτηση,Πεμπτη θα μου στειλουν το ρουτερ και ενεργοποιηση 1 εως 12 μερες στο ΟΤΕ Double Play VDSL 30 Απεριόριστα.Λαμπρινη Πανδοσιας με Χριστιανουπολεως.

----------


## ep103855

Off Topic


		gmt... εγώ εχω κάνει εδώ και κάμποσα χρόνια αίτηση για 24αρα και ακόμα πιάνω 6.5... :P

----------


## dimangelid

> Κι εγω εκανα αιτηση μεσω 13888, μου δεχτηκε για 50αρα και μου ειπε οτι θα παραλαβω εξοπλισμο την Πεμπτη. Για ενεργοποιηση δεν έχω καποιο νεο ακόμα. Μένω Βούλα.


Πολλοί γείτονες μαζευτήκαμε  :Smile:  Μένεις κοντά στην πλατεία της Βούλας;

----------


## panos_mlonas

απο τι εχω καταλβει αφου συνδεσε απο καφαο ο θορυβος πρεπει να αντιστοιχει στην αποσταση  καφαο-σπιτι σου.??
σωστα?

----------


## atticus000

σωστα , αλλα παιζει και ρολο η ποιοτητα του χαλκου απο το καφαο στο κατανεμητη και μετα απο τον κατανεμητη στο σπιτι

----------


## panos_mlonas

> σωστα , αλλα παιζει και ρολο η ποιοτητα του χαλκου απο το καφαο στο κατανεμητη και μετα απο τον κατανεμητη στο σπιτι


ναι οτι χανεις εκει

----------


## diamalan

Εγώ έκανα αίτηση δευτέρα πρωί και σήμερα ήρθε ένας από τον οτέ και κάτι έκανε στο καφαο... το adsl router μου από 13000 κλειδώνει 20000  το SNR=8 και Att.=0. Πόσο λέτε να κλειδώνω όταν έρθει το vdsl router?

----------


## atticus000

ρητορικη ερωτηση φανταζομαι, στα ποσα μετρα εχεις το καφαο;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Με το παλιο σου modem το zte vx10-w300b, μπορείς να μπεις στο ιντερνετ ; Οκ να συγχρονίζεις, αλλά ιντερνετ μπαίνεις ;
> Αν μπαίνεις, πάει να πει ότι το dslam του ΟΤΕ έχει auto-detection ανάμεσα σε ΑΤΜ και PTM, που θα είναι άλλη μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη από τον ΟΤΕ


όπως είπα πριν από λίγες μέρες με κάλεσαν από το 13888 λόγω απόστασης να συμμετέχω στο δοκιμαστικό πρόγραμμα του VDSL πληρώνοντας μόνο το πάγιο της τηλεφωνικής μου γραμμής αφού τα συμφωνήσαμε ο υπάλληλος είπε ότι θα λάβω τον εξοπλισμό την ΤΡΙΤΗ 27/11/2012 την επόμενη μέρα με κάλεσαν και μου είπαν λόγω του ISDN δεν έχουν διαθέσιμο εξοπλισμό και το ραντεβού ορίστηκε εκ νέου για ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 29/11/2012.

ξαφνικά σήμερα το πρωί κόπηκε η σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο και η τηλεφωνία

μετά από λίγο επανήλθε η σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο (καθώς έχω συνδέσει το ρούτερ της ZTE VX10-W300B και το WHITEBOX (SAMKNOWS) που συμμετέχω στο πρόγραμμα τους και έτσι μόλις επανήλθε η σύνδεση με το ιντερνετ (συγχρόνισε αμέσως το ρούτερ προκαλώντας μου έκπληξη με τα στατιστικά γραμμής που όλο αυξάνονται ειδικά στο UPLOAD (έχει περάσει το φράγμα του 1024 Mbps στο DOWNLOAD είναι στα μέγιστα.

η τηλεφωνία είναι νεκρή ακόμα

άφησα βέβαια μήνυμα στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών του ΟΤΕ και τους ενημέρωσα σχετικά να το κοιτάξουν καθώς στην οικία μένω μαζί με την ηλικιωμένη μητέρα μου και η τηλεφωνική σύνδεση είναι απαραίτητη.

αν είναι να μείνω μέχρι την πέμπτη χωρίς τηλεφωνία έχουμε θέμα...

----------


## diamalan

> ρητορικη ερωτηση φανταζομαι, στα ποσα μετρα εχεις το καφαο;


Στα 20 μετρα και μένω στον πρώτο.

----------


## stefkon

> Η υλοποίηση είναι VDSL ή VDSL2 ? 
> το Draytek Vigor 2750n  που αναφέρετε ώς VDSL2 θα παίζει?


Άνετα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

συμφωνώ με τους συνομιλητές μου

τα Draytek είναι καλά ρουτερ και σε μερικές περιπτώσεις (VDSL) και ακριβά

αλλά αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους

----------


## darisg

Ας παίξουμε για αρχή με το ZTE 931 VII που απ'οτι φαίνεται δίνει ο ΟΤΕ και δείχνει αξιόλογο... και αν δεν...την κάνουμε ξανά την επένδυση σε Draytek

----------


## matelas

Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον αν ξέραμε ποιες είναι οι περιοχές που θα τοποθετήσει mini dslam μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες πάντως.

----------


## stefkon

> Ας παίξουμε για αρχή με το ZTE 931 VII που απ'οτι φαίνεται δίνει ο ΟΤΕ και δείχνει αξιόλογο... και αν δεν...τ*ην κάνουμε ξανά την επένδυση σε Draytek*


Αν έχεις την δυνατότητα να δώσεις πάνω από 200 € για να το αγοράσεις ..................  :Embarassed:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ας παίξουμε για αρχή με το ZTE 931 VII που απ'οτι φαίνεται δίνει ο ΟΤΕ και δείχνει αξιόλογο... και αν δεν...την κάνουμε ξανά την επένδυση σε Draytek


ναι και εμένα αυτό μου είπαν ότι θα παραλάβω...

άντε να δούμε...

----------


## nickvog

> συμφωνώ με τους συνομιλητές μου
> 
> τα Draytek είναι καλά ρουτερ και σε μερικές περιπτώσεις (VDSL) και ακριβά
> 
> αλλά αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους


Ξέρετε αν το συγκεκριμένο (2750) είναι και modem και router ή μόνο router ??? THANX

----------


## pit7

Εγω ειχα κανει παραγγελια εχθες παρολο που δεν ειχε διαθεσιμοτητα στην περιοχη μου αλλα εχω καινουργιο καφαο (που δεν ειναι ενεργοποιημενο ακομα) στα 300 μετρα. Ακομη περιμενω να μου απαντησουν. Πηρα τηλεφωνο σημερα και η κοπελα ελεγξε τη διαθεσιμοτητα και μου ειπε πως δεν μπορουν να μου δωσουν VDSL. Για την αιτηση παραγελιας που ειχα κανει δεν μπορουσε να δει καν αν την ειχαν απορριψει η οχι. Τι ρωτησα ποτε θα ενεργοποιησουν τα καινουργια καφαο και ουτε αυτο το ηξερε. Τελος παντον απο φιλο που δουλευει σε ΟΤΕ shop εμαθα οτι σε 3 με 4 μηνες θα μπουν σε λειτουργια.  Οποτε οι τυχεροι προς το παρον ειναι μονο αυτοι που ειναι κοντα στα Α/Κ.

----------


## darisg

> Αν έχεις την δυνατότητα να δώσεις πάνω από 200 € για να το αγοράσεις ..................


Αυτό ξαναπέστο...... :Sad: 




> ναι και εμένα αυτό μου είπαν ότι θα παραλάβω...
> 
> άντε να δούμε...


δεν μπορώ να βρω το manual .... μόνο για το WII βρήκα.....




> Ξέρετε αν το συγκεκριμένο (2750) είναι και modem και router ή μόνο router ??? THANX


modem-router

----------


## nickvog

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ για την απάντηση  :Smile:

----------


## slalom

> συμφωνώ με τους συνομιλητές μου
> 
> τα Draytek είναι καλά ρουτερ και σε μερικές περιπτώσεις (VDSL) και ακριβά
> 
> αλλά αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους


Έχουν και Gigabit, ανεκτίμητη αξία

----------


## rexdimos

<<Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον αν ξέραμε ποιες είναι οι περιοχές που θα τοποθετήσει mini dslam μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες πάντως.>>  σε ολη την γλυφαδα αλλα και τι εγινε?δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε vdsl προς το παρον τα βλεπουμε απλα

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Έχουν και Gigabit, ανεκτίμητη αξία


συμφωνω

και πολλα αλλα καλα ρουτερ αξιζουν

το ζητημα ειναι ποιος διαθετει για αγορα απο 100 ευρω και πανω (τα συγκεκριμενα Draytek ξερω οτι κανουν κοντα στα 300 ευρω)

----------


## wolfman

> Η υλοποίηση είναι VDSL ή VDSL2 ? 
> το Draytek Vigor 2750n  που αναφέρετε ώς VDSL2 θα παίζει?


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το 2750n είναι PSTN; Που και πόσο το βρήκες αλήθεια;

----------


## neshtar

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το 2750n είναι PSTN; Που και πόσο το βρήκες αλήθεια;


λαθος κανεις, η 2750 ειναι η "φτηνη"* vdsl2 σειρα της draytek (2850 ειναι η πιο ακριβη)

* γυρω στα 160 Ευρω ... στο εξωτερικο. Υπολογιζε το γνωστο καπελο αν το φερουν  Ελλαδα

----------


## DJman

Ρε παιδια ασχετο αλλα πηγα στο site της Cyta και μου λεει:  Μετά απο έλεγχο των στοιχείων σου, σε ενημερώνουμε ότι το δίκτυό μας βρίσκεται ήδη στην περιοχή σου.
Η απόσταση απο το πλησιέστερο αστικό κέντρο είναι 4258,8 (m).

το vdsl ουτε με τα κυαλια δεν το βλεπω....

----------


## Georgevtr

Δώσε UpLoad στο λαό βρε ΟΤΕεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

- - - Updated - - -

Ναι το παράξενο που είναι; Δεν σου ανέφερε για VDSL... για το ότι υπάρχει το δίκτυο τους... Τώρα τι θα πάρεις είναι άλλο θέμα :Razz:  Κάτσε εκεί που είσαι αν δεν έχεις προβλήματα.

----------


## neshtar

στο site της CYTA οταν κανεις ελεγχο αριθμου και σου βγαλει οτι το δικτυο τους ειναι στην περιοχη σου, απο κατω σου βγαζει "επελεξε την υπηρεσια που καλυπτει τις αναγκς σου" και απο κατω και το τι πακετα μπορεις να επιλεξεις. Αν εισαι οπως λες 4.5χλμ απο το Α/Κ απο κατω σου βγαζει μονο ADSL πακετα, αν εισαι αγκαλια με το Α/Κ σου βγαζει και VDSL επιλογες

----------


## NikDroid72

Εχθες πηγα σε oteshop, εγινε η αιτηση,παρελαβα modem και απ οτι μου ειπαν μπορει και σημερα να ενεργοποιηθει...
Αιντε να δουμε γιατι πηξαμε στο ταληρο τα τελευταια χρονια. :Sorry: 
Ειμαι τερμα Ζωγραφου,πιο πανω δεν παει...

----------


## wolfman

Επικοινώνησα με το 13888 πριν μερικά λεπτά και μ' ενημέρωσαν ότι στη περιοχή μου (Τερψιθέα, Ανω Γλυφάδα) δεν παρέχεται προς το παρόν υπηρεσία VDSL. Exει κανείς διαφορετική πληροφόρηση ή να κάτσω στ' αυγά μου και να περιμένω;

----------


## ep103855

δοκίμασε και σε άλλες εταιρίες. Μπορεί να λάβεις διαφορετική απάντηση.

----------


## Trooper

> Πολλοί γείτονες μαζευτήκαμε  Μένεις κοντά στην πλατεία της Βούλας;


Μένω πανω απο τη Βουλιαγμένης, 2 στενά πάνω απο τη Σπετσών.

----------


## Takis_Kal

To 13888 ειναι μονο για Αθηνα ? γιατι εδω Καλαματα δεν δουλευει

----------


## Trooper

> λαθος κανεις, η 2750 ειναι η "φτηνη"* vdsl2 σειρα της draytek (2850 ειναι η πιο ακριβη)
> 
> * γυρω στα 160 Ευρω ... στο εξωτερικο. Υπολογιζε το γνωστο καπελο αν το φερουν  Ελλαδα


Βλέπω στο site της Draytek ότι τα 2750 ειναι single wan ενω τα 2850 ειναι dual wan (για οποιον το χρειάζεται). Ειναι χDSL router, που σημαίνει οτι παιζει και ADSL2+ και VDSL2.

Ακριβουτσικα αλλα καλα, το draytek που έχω εδω και χρόνια μου βγήκε καλο.

----------


## darisg

> Βλέπω στο site της Draytek ότι τα 2750 ειναι single wan ενω τα 2850 ειναι dual wan (για οποιον το χρειάζεται). Ειναι χDSL router, που σημαίνει οτι παιζει και ADSL2+ και VDSL2.
> 
> Ακριβουτσικα αλλα καλα, το draytek που έχω εδω και χρόνια μου βγήκε καλο.


ADSL2+ και VDSL2 είναι μόνο το 2850, το 2750 είναι μόνο VDSL2.

----------


## incisiv

Χτες εκανα αιτηση σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκα.Ακομη εχω το adsl modem-router αλλα δουλευει και αυτο.Απο 12000/862 πηγα στα 14500/1031 .Αυτα με το παλιο ρουτερ.Αυριο ερχεται το vdsl modem και θα σας πω πραγματικη ταχυτητα.Περιοχη Λαμπρινη,Πανδοσιας με Χριστιανουπολεως.

----------


## ep103855

> To 13888 ειναι μονο για Αθηνα ? γιατι εδω Καλαματα δεν δουλευει


νομίζω είναι για όλη την Ελλάδα. Αν δεν δουλεύει στην περιοχή σου κάλεσε τον πάροχο σου να δεις τι παίζει. Αν είναι ο ΟΤΕ τότε παίζει βλάβη.

----------


## Minime

[QUOTE=aragorn;4888334]Στον οικισμό που μένω, υπάρχουν 2 οπτικές ίνες που έρχονται στο καφάο του ΟΤΕ.
Adsl όμως παίρνουμε μέσω χαλκού. Για να δούμε από Δευτέρα αν στον Έντισον θα είναι διαθέσιμο vdsl...[/QUOTE Επειδη και εγω στον οικισμο μενω αλλα απο τεχνολογια σκραπας αν μαθεις κατι νεωτερο  θα με ενημερωσεις?Thanks

----------


## darisg

Δευτερα εκανα αιτηση, σημερα εγινε η αλλαγη αλλο το modem-router το παραλαμβανω αυριο... Το draytek 2710n δεν συγχρονιζει σε vdsl .....μπορει να μην παιρνει ip αλλα δινει στατιστικα γραμμης....κλειδωσε σε 15500/1200, atten 11..... Ανησυχητικο?

----------


## mdd.45

Μου γυρισαν την γραμμη σημερα σε vdsl. Ολιγολεπτη διακοπη σε τηλ. και internet. Εβαλα το ZTE και συχρονιζω στα:

Modulation Type 	VDSL2
Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	2488/21675 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	2528/21996 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	9.1/9.3 dB 

το οποιο ειναι χαμηλο για 30αρα γραμμη. Μιλησα με το 13888 αλλα δεν μπορουν να δουνε τη γραμμη μου γιατι δεν τους δειχνει οτι εχει ολοκληρωθει η διαδικασια. Εν αναμονη εξελιξεων λοιπον....κατι θα τους εχει ξεφυγει. Τουλαχιστον δεν εχω disconnect. 

Ειχε κανεις αλλος παρομοιο προβλημα? Καμια ιδεα? Παιζει να εχουν ξεχασει να αλλαξουν κανα profil?

----------


## Takis_Kal

Γιατι εδω το 13888 ειναι νεκρο ?
Δεν ειναι για επαρχια ?

----------


## Sovjohn

> Γιατι εδω το 13888 ειναι νεκρο ?
> Δεν ειναι για επαρχια ?





> νομίζω είναι για όλη την Ελλάδα. Αν δεν δουλεύει στην περιοχή σου κάλεσε τον πάροχο σου να δεις τι παίζει. Αν είναι ο ΟΤΕ τότε παίζει βλάβη.


Σου απάντησαν  :Razz: 




> Μου γυρισαν την γραμμη σημερα σε vdsl. Ολιγολεπτη διακοπη σε τηλ. και internet. Εβαλα το ZTE και συχρονιζω στα:
> 
> Modulation Type 	VDSL2
> Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	2488/21675 kbps
> Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	2528/21996 kbps
> Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	9.1/9.3 dB 
> 
> το οποιο ειναι χαμηλο για 30αρα γραμμη. Μιλησα με το 13888 αλλα δεν μπορουν να δουνε τη γραμμη μου γιατι δεν τους δειχνει οτι εχει ολοκληρωθει η διαδικασια. Εν αναμονη εξελιξεων λοιπον....κατι θα τους εχει ξεφυγει. Τουλαχιστον δεν εχω disconnect. 
> 
> Ειχε κανεις αλλος παρομοιο προβλημα? Καμια ιδεα? Παιζει να εχουν ξεχασει να αλλαξουν κανα profil?


Δεδομένου ότι το upload παίζει, δεν μου φαίνεται για πρόβλημα προφίλ, αλλά είναι πολύ αρχή ακόμα για να ξέρεις αν έχει πάει κάτι στραβά και που. Υπομονή.

----------


## nnn

Καλωδίωση, καλωδίωση, καλωδίωση...

----------


## mdd.45

> Καλωδίωση, καλωδίωση, καλωδίωση...


Μα δεν δειχνει να εχω προβλημα με την καλωδιωση μου. Σε adsl2+ κλειδωνα στα 16800 (και με την αλλαγη με το παλιο router sta 18000).

----------


## hackerneo

30άρι έχεις βάλει?

----------


## Palpatine

Αίτηση δευτέρα πρωί για 30αρα, τρίτη απόγευμα κομμένο το internet (δεν συγχρονίζει η γραμμή καθόλου με δύο διαφορετικά aDSL modems), το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί. Το έδωσα ως βλάβη και με πήρε τεχνικός σήμερα το πρωί και μου είπε ότι έχουν αλλάξει την πόρτα αλλά περιμένουν από το συνεργείο να γίνει η αλλαγή και στη γραμμή ή κάτι τέτοιο (δεν πολυκατάλαβα να πω την αλήθεια). Δεν έχει την παραμικρή ιδέα πόσο θα πάρει αυτό αλλά μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι μπορεί να τραβήξει μέρες. 

Όταν ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση με ενημέρωσε ότι θα λειτουργεί μόνο το VDSL modem καθώς δεν είναι συμβατη η τεχνολογία με τα aDSL. Όταν του ανέφερα ότι από τις πωλήσεις (13888) μου είπαν ότι δεν θα υπάρχει διακοπή του internet έως ότου παραλάβω το VDSL modem και ότι το τωρινό modem θα λειτουργεί κανονικά αλλά σε χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες με έβαλε για λίγο στην αναμονή για να ρωτήσει και μετά είπε ότι δεν ισχύει και ότι το 13888 έχει μάλλον λάθος ενημέρωση.

----------


## ardi21

> Μα δεν δειχνει να εχω προβλημα με την καλωδιωση μου. Σε adsl2+ κλειδωνα στα 16800 (και με την αλλαγη με το παλιο router sta 18000).


Ιδιο ποσοστο μειωσης ταχυτητας ειναι πριν που ειχες adsl με τωρα. Αρα λογικο το βρισκω εγω απο την στιγμη που η αποσταση ειναι ακριβως η ιδια με πριν (εκτος και αν σε ενεργοποιησαν σε καφαο και οχι στο Α/Κ).

----------


## Ligkas

Παιδιά θέλω να κάνω κι εγώ αλλαγή καλωδίωσης. Τι καλώδια βαζουν? Τι είναι καλύτερο?

----------


## aniko61

Μόλις πριν απο 2 ώρες με γύρισαν σε VDSL. Εγινε μια διακοπή στο Internet όχι περισσότερο απο 1 λεπτό και μετα την επανασύνδεση τα στατιστικά του router μου απο 14036 up/ 890 down (+7000-8000 το connx TV) έγιναν 21000 up/ 1300 down (+ 7000-8000 το connx TV). Ολα αυτά σε ADSL2+ mode. Αύριο περιμένω και το VDSL router και θα σας πω εντυπώσεις. Συνδεομαι απο Α/Κ.

----------


## aragorn

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από aragorn
> 
> 
> Στον οικισμό που μένω, υπάρχουν 2 οπτικές ίνες που έρχονται στο καφάο του ΟΤΕ.
> Adsl όμως παίρνουμε μέσω χαλκού. Για να δούμε από Δευτέρα αν στον Έντισον θα είναι διαθέσιμο vdsl...
> 
> 
>  Επειδη και εγω στον οικισμο μενω αλλα απο τεχνολογια σκραπας αν μαθεις κατι νεωτερο  θα με ενημερωσεις?Thanks


Αύριο το πρωί θα πάω στον ΟΤΕ, γιατί με το 13888 δεν έβγαλα άκρη. Περιμένω ακόμη να μου τηλεφωνήσουν.

----------


## tzelen

Από ότι βλέπω εδώ (όπως και στα αντίστοιχα νήματα των εναλλακτικών), ακόμη υπάρχουν πολλές ασάφειες, πολλοί τηλεκπρόσωποι (στο 13888) δεν είναι ενημερωμένοι σωστά, οπότε καλό θα ήταν να περιμέναμε μέχρι να ηρεμήσουν τα πράγματα. Βέβαια, εγώ δεν έχω επιλογή να κάνω και διαφορετικά, λόγω απόστασης  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Η Vdsl παίζει σε υψηλότερες συχνότητες και είναι πιο ευάλλωτη.

----------


## rigel72

Έκανα αίτηση για VDSL τρίτη  και περιμένω . Είμαι 600μ απο ΑΚ και με βάζουν όπως και άλλους απο εδώ στο 30 και μου είπαν μετά για 50. Εχω το drytek 2850vn οπότε είμαι έτοιμος μόλις έρθει απο μοντεμ , τωρα με adsl κλειδώνω σε 21down kai 1up.

----------


## sexrazat

> Από ότι βλέπω εδώ (όπως και στα αντίστοιχα νήματα των εναλλακτικών), ακόμη υπάρχουν πολλές ασάφειες, πολλοί τηλεκπρόσωποι (στο 13888) δεν είναι ενημερωμένοι σωστά, οπότε καλό θα ήταν να περιμέναμε μέχρι να ηρεμήσουν τα πράγματα. Βέβαια, εγώ δεν έχω επιλογή να κάνω και διαφορετικά, λόγω απόστασης


Πράγματι υπάρχουν προβλήματα κάτι πολύ λογικό μιας και είναι η αρχή. Λίγο υπομονή ιδιαίτερα κάποιοι φίλοι που έμειναν χωρίς net στο μεσοδιάστημα πιθανότατα από προβλήματα σε κάποιους μεμονωμένους κατανεμητές.

----------


## vassman

Χθές το απόγευμα πηγαίνω στον Γερμανό για αίτηση. Στο www.otevdsl.gr, λέει πως το τηλ. σηκώνει μέχρι 50mbps  :Worthy: . Στο τερματικό τους έλεγε πως δεν μπορώ να έχω καθόλου vdsl  :Mad: . Τηλέφωνο από τον Γερμανό στο 13880 και με τα πολλά απντάνε πως πρέπει να κάνουν οι τεχνικοί τους κάποιες μετρήσεις, για να μπορώ να έχω μέχρι 30mbps  :Thinking: .

Σήμερα έκανα αίτηση online για 50mbps, και περιμένω να δώ τι θα μου πούν.

----------


## mdd.45

Μολις μιλησα με τεχνικο του Οτε. Ειδε την γραμμη μου και φαινεται φυσιολογικη μου ειπε. Με την αποσταση που εχω απο το καφαο (20db) για 30αρα γραμμη που μου δινουν δυνατοτητα (για 50 στο μελλον), αυτη την ταχυτητα μου ειπε οτι μπορω να πιασω. Περιμενα καλυτερο download να πω την αληθεια. Απλα ακομα η ενημερωση που δινουν στα 13888 και στα καταστηματα ειναι πολυ κακη. Οποτε παιδες δειτε τις αποστασεις σας και ποσο περιμενετε να πιασετε και σκεφτειτε αν σασ συμφερει η αναβαθμηση. 

Ρωτησα και για τα φιλτρα και μου ειπαν να χρησιμοποιω τα φιλτρα του vdsl και οχι του adsl παροτι μπορει να δουλευουν.

----------


## Minime

Παντως απο ΟΤΕ με wizard εβγαλε οτι δεν υποστηριζει.Η forthnet που εστειλα μαιλ με πηραν σε μιση ωρα και μου ειπαν οτι απεχω 650μ,αρα ολα ΟΚ.Τι να πω?

----------


## karetsos

μια απλή ερώτηση για το VDSL:

ισχύει ότι θα έχουμε μείωση της ταχύτητας με την απόσταση ανάλογη με αυτή που έχουμε στο ADSL και ότι τα 30 ή 50 είναι απλά θεωρητικές τιμές όπως το 24;

----------


## mdd.45

> μια απλή ερώτηση για το VDSL:
> 
> ισχύει ότι θα έχουμε μείωση της ταχύτητας με την απόσταση ανάλογη με αυτή που έχουμε στο ADSL και ότι τα 30 ή 50 είναι απλά θεωρητικές τιμές όπως το 24;


σε μενα αυτο εγινε.... ειχα αναλογες μειωσεις.... αρα μεχρι να μπουν οι σωστες καμπινες εχουμε θεωρητικες ταχυτητες και ελλειπη ενημερωση  :Sad:  Τουλαχιστον πιανουμε το upload :P

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μολις μιλησα με τεχνικο του Οτε. Ειδε την γραμμη μου και φαινεται φυσιολογικη μου ειπε. Με την αποσταση που εχω απο το καφαο (20db) για 30αρα γραμμη που μου δινουν δυνατοτητα (για 50 στο μελλον), αυτη την ταχυτητα μου ειπε οτι μπορω να πιασω. Περιμενα καλυτερο download να πω την αληθεια. Απλα ακομα η ενημερωση που δινουν στα 13888 και στα καταστηματα ειναι πολυ κακη. Οποτε παιδες δειτε τις αποστασεις σας και ποσο περιμενετε να πιασετε και σκεφτειτε αν σασ συμφερει η αναβαθμηση. 
> 
> Ρωτησα και για τα φιλτρα και μου ειπαν να χρησιμοποιω τα φιλτρα του vdsl και οχι του adsl παροτι μπορει να δουλευουν.


Οπως σου είπαν και πιό πάνω to  vdsl είναι πιό ευαίσθητο από το adsλ

Για να σιγουρευτείς για την εσωτερική καλωδίωση του κτιρίου (όπου και μπορείς να επέμβεις αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα) πάρε τραπεζάκι, μπαλαντέζα,laptop και συνέδεσε το router χωρίς φίλτρα στη γραμμή σου στον κατανεμητή του κτιρίου (εκεί που το καλώδιο ΟΤΕ μπαίνει στο κτίριο) Κάνε μέτρηση σύνδεσης και θα δείς τι παίζει. Κάνε και δυό-τρία reboot να βγάλεις μέσο όρο. 
l

----------


## mdd.45

δεν φταιει η καλωδιση του σπιτιου μου, εχω κανει ελενχους (SNR 9.3), αλωστε η καλωδιωση ειναι καινουργια cat6 και το router το συνδεω στην ποιο κοντινη μπριζα του σπιτιου με την κολωνα του οτε (4μ το πολυ) και μετα μοιραζω μεσω lan στο υπολοιπο σπιτι. Απο οτι φαινεται το vdsl ειναι πολυ πιο ευαισθητο στις αποστασεις απο οτι το adsl.... και εγω με attenuation 20db αντε να ειμαι στα 1300-1400μ, οποτε προσοχη σε οσους ειναι πιο μακρυα....

----------


## panos_mlonas

εισαι 1300-1440 μετρα απο το καφαο? ή απο το αστικο κεντρο?

----------


## thanoolhs

Να το τολμήσω? :Razz: 



> ADSL State	 Show Time
> Data Path	 Fast
> Operation Mode	 G.dmt.bisplus
> Max. Bandwidth Down/Up(kbps)	 17964 / 1027
> Bandwidth Down/Up(kbps)	 16978 / 1023
> SNR Margin Down/Up(dB)	 7.8 / 9.6
> Attenuation Down/Up(dB)	 12.4 / 9.3
> Power Down/Up(dBm)	 18.5 / 11.3
> CRC Down/Up	 603 / 60
> ...

----------


## mdd.45

> εισαι 1300-1440 μετρα απο το καφαο? ή απο το αστικο κεντρο?


με attenuation 20db ειμαι λογικα απο το κεντρο. Το καφαο δεν εχει vdsl εξοπλισμο ακομα μεσα.

----------


## panos_mlonas

> με attenuation 20db ειμαι λογικα απο το κεντρο. Το καφαο δεν εχει vdsl εξοπλισμο ακομα μεσα.


απλως το ρωτησα για στανταρ, γτ αν ειναι να πιανεις 20 που καποιος επιανε 16 σιγα τη διαφορα....  αρα απο καφαο οταν ενεργοποιηθουν τοττε θα μπορουμε να μιλησουμε για πραγματικο vdsl

----------


## Ligkas

Εμένα μου λένε από το 13888 για 20 attenuation και το ρούτερ γράφει 16. Ποιό είναι σωστό?

----------


## dimitri_ns

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το attenuation εξαρτάται και από την ποιότητα καλωδίων, έτσι είναι ή όχι?

----------


## ThReSh

κυρίως από την απόσταση...

----------


## Zer0c00L

εμενα σημερα ηρθε και το τηλεφωνο και ετσι εχω και συνδεση με το ιντερνετ (με UP πανω απο το φραγμα του 1024) και τηλεφωνια.

αναμονη του VDSL ρουτερ

το θεμα που εμεινε μια μερα το τηλεφωνο εκτος ηταν η μεταφορα σε κυκλωμα VDSL λογω του ISDN που διαθετει η τηλεφωνικη μου συνδεση ετσι τουλαχιστον ειπαν απο το 13888 που ζητησαν συγνωμη για την ταλαιπωρια μου.

----------


## farcry

> Να το τολμήσω?


ιδιο με μενα εισαι σχεδον. εγω το τολμησα  :Razz: 


με snr 3.8 κλειδωνω στα 19.3 σε adsl2+ fast path

----------


## stefkon

> Μα δεν δειχνει να εχω προβλημα με την καλωδιωση μου. Σε adsl2+ κλειδωνα στα 16800 (και με την αλλαγη με το παλιο router sta 18000).


Η VDSL παίζει σε υψηλότερες συχνότητες και χρειάζεται καλώδιο UTP CAT 6, για να μην έχεις απώλειες.
Με την αλλαγή θα συγχρόνιζες τα μέγιστα με το παλιό ρούτερ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δευτερα εκανα αιτηση, σημερα εγινε η αλλαγη αλλο το modem-router το παραλαμβανω αυριο... Το draytek 2710n δεν συγχρονιζει σε vdsl .....μπορει να μην παιρνει ip αλλα δινει στατιστικα γραμμης....κλειδωσε σε 15500/1200, atten 11..... Ανησυχητικο?



Αν έχει γίνει η αλλαγή ναι, γιατί θα συγχρόνιζες τα μέγιστα.
Η καλωδίωση πρέπει να είναι UTP CAT 6, για να μην έχεις απώλειες.

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδιά θέλω να κάνω κι εγώ αλλαγή καλωδίωσης. Τι καλώδια βαζουν? Τι είναι καλύτερο?


UTP CAT 6.

- - - Updated - - -




> δεν φταιει η καλωδιση του σπιτιου μου, εχω κανει ελενχους (SNR 9.3), αλωστε η καλωδιωση ειναι καινουργια cat6 και το router το συνδεω στην ποιο κοντινη μπριζα του σπιτιου με την κολωνα του οτε (4μ το πολυ) και μετα μοιραζω μεσω lan στο υπολοιπο σπιτι. *Απο οτι φαινεται το vdsl ειναι πολυ πιο ευαισθητο στις αποστασεις απο οτι το adsl.... και εγω με attenuation 20db αντε να ειμαι στα 1300-1400μ,* οποτε προσοχη σε οσους ειναι πιο μακρυα....


Αν είσαι τόσο, τότε μην περιμένεις VDSL από Α/Κ, αλλά από  ΚΑΦΑΟ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμένα μου λένε από το 13888 για 20 attenuation και το ρούτερ γράφει 16. *Ποιό είναι σωστό?*


Αυτό που σου λέει το 13888.

- - - Updated - - -




> Να το τολμήσω?


ΝΑΙ.  :One thumb up:

----------


## thanoolhs

> ιδιο με μενα εισαι σχεδον. εγω το τολμησα 
> 
> 
> με snr 3.8 κλειδωνω στα 19.3 σε adsl2+ fast path


Πηρα τηλεφωνο και λεει οτι δεν μπορω ακομα να βαλω  :Sad: 
Κρατησαν το τηλεφωνο μου και θα με καλεσουν ...

----------


## poussou

Ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο και αυτή την φορά η τηλεφωνήτρια ήταν πιο "παλια" απο ότι φαίνεται και
πιο ενημερωμένη.Πάνω κάτω τα ίδια μου είπε, αλλά είχε "σωστά" επιχειρήματα όσον αφορά το
κόστος της τωρινής ADSL και των 30 Mbps που μου είπαν ΞΑΝΑ ότι μπορώ να έχω... :/

Μου είπε επείσης κατι ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΟ που δέν έχει αναφερθεί ως τώρα και πιστεύω θα παιξει
ΚΑΘΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ ρόλο στο άν κάποιος ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ή ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να βάλει VDSL.....
Όταν της είπα ότι τώρα με ADSL πιάνω 19 Mbps και πόσα να πιάνω με το 30αρι, μου είπε ότι
"σίγουρα" θα το τερματίσω..........(ready for it ?) αλλά *ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ
ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΓΥΡΙΣΩ στο ADSL !!!!!*  :No no: 

Ακόμα δέν έχω κάν αλλάξει, αλλα ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ειδικά σε αυτούς που είναι οριακά με το ADSL απο πλευράς
απόστασης/χρονισμου στα 24 Mbps...Μπορεί να βρεθείτε και με ίδιο στην ουσία χρονισμό, και απλα
να σας έχουν "φορτώσει" την δωρεάν ομιλία....

Περιμένω τώρα να δώ πόσο θα χρονίσω...... :Sorry:

----------


## stefkon

> Ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο και αυτή την φορά η τηλεφωνήτρια ήταν πιο "παλια" απο ότι φαίνεται και
> πιο ενημερωμένη.Πάνω κάτω τα ίδια μου είπε, αλλά είχε "σωστά" επιχειρήματα όσον αφορά το
> κόστος της τωρινής ADSL και των 30 Mbps που μου είπαν ΞΑΝΑ ότι μπορώ να έχω... :/
> 
> Μου είπε επείσης κατι ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΟ που δέν έχει αναφερθεί ως τώρα και πιστεύω θα παιξει
> ΚΑΘΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ ρόλο στο άν κάποιος ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ή ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να βάλει VDSL.....
> Όταν της είπα ότι τώρα με ADSL πιάνω 19 Mbps και πόσα να πιάνω με το 30αρι, μου είπε ότι
> "σίγουρα" θα το τερματίσω..........(ready for it ?) αλλά *ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ
> ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΓΥΡΙΣΩ στο ADSL !!!!!* 
> ...



Το ότι συγχρονίζεις με 19Mbps δεν σημαίνει τίποτα.
Πόση απόσταση έχεις από το  Α/Κ ή από το ΚΑΦΑΟ που δίνει VDSL μετράει.
Για το αν έχεις δικαίωμα να γυρίσεις ή όχι στο ADSL, αν δεν δουλέψει το VDSL, λογικά μπορείς, αλλά θα σε ενημερώσουν καλύτερα κάποιοι "ΟΤΕΤΖΗΔΕΣ" εδώ.

----------


## poussou

Η απόσταση σύμφωνα με το wizard της Cyta είναι 688μ (εγώ πιστεύω είναι λίγο λιγότερο).

Το 19 Mbps που χρονίζω τώρα δέν το είπα σαν ένδειξη του πόσο "θα έπρεπε" να χρονίζω με το
VDSL αλλά ότι στην ουσία έχω μια "καλή" ταχύτητα ήδη, και άν με το VDSL χρονίζω στα
21 Mbps π.χ. έκανα μια τρύπα στο νερό και στην ουσία απλα υποχρεώθηκα για άλλον έναν
χρόνο.....δωρεάν τηλεφωνημάτων...Βέβαια θα έχω όπως μου είπε "περισσότερη ταχύτητα να
ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες" (για να καταλάβετε σε τί κοινό απευθήνονται....) αλλά δέν με νοιάζει ιδιαίτερα
αυτό.

Όσο για το....πισωγύρισμα...πίστεψέ με έτσι θα είναι.Σιγά μήν υπογράψεις συμβόλαιο και αυτοί το
ακυρώσουν...Πόσα πιάνεις ;; 20 ; Έ πριν έπιανες 19...Μια χαρά αναβάθμιση....

Πιο λογικό μου φαίνεται να ξεκινάνε απο 50 Mbps πρόγραμμα και να κατεβάζουν σε 30 παρά να σε
ξεκινάνε απο τα 30 (και να μπορεις πχ να πιάσεις 40...)

----------


## sexrazat

> Για το αν έχεις δικαίωμα να γυρίσεις ή όχι στο ADSL, αν δεν δουλέψει το VDSL, λογικά μπορείς, αλλά θα σε ενημερώσουν καλύτερα κάποιοι "ΟΤΕΤΖΗΔΕΣ" εδώ.


Μπορεί. Απλά θα έχει πιθανότατα πρόβλημα με τη εκ νέου 12μηνη δέσμευση. Και αυτό λύνεται αλλά με λίγη ταλαιπωρία.

----------


## panos_mlonas

λιγο off topic. μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι χρειαζεται το upload εκτος βεβαια απο ανεβασμα φτογραφιων και βιντεο

----------


## stefkon

> Η απόσταση σύμφωνα με το wizard της Cyta είναι 688μ (εγώ πιστεύω είναι λίγο λιγότερο).
> 
> Το 19 Mbps που χρονίζω τώρα δέν το είπα σαν ένδειξη του πόσο "θα έπρεπε" να χρονίζω με το
> VDSL αλλά ότι στην ουσία έχω μια "καλή" ταχύτητα ήδη, και άν με το VDSL χρονίζω στα
> 21 Mbps π.χ. έκανα μια τρύπα στο νερό και στην ουσία απλα υποχρεώθηκα για άλλον έναν
> χρόνο.....δωρεάν τηλεφωνημάτων...Βέβαια θα έχω όπως μου είπε "περισσότερη ταχύτητα να
> ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες" (για να καταλάβετε σε τί κοινό απευθήνονται....) αλλά δέν με νοιάζει ιδιαίτερα
> αυτό.
> 
> ...


Όπως έχουμε ξαναγράψει χιλιάδες φορές, κανένας wizard δεν σου λέει την καλωδιακή απόσταση που έχεις.
*Μόνο ο ΟΤΕ στο 13888, από το σπίτι (τηλεφ.) που θέλεις να μετρήσεις την απόσταση.*
Για τα υπόλοιπα περί αναβάθμισης - υποβάθμισης της υπηρεσίας, καλύτερα θα σου απαντήσει ο sexrazat ή άλλος "ΟΤΕΤΖΗΣ", που ξέρουν τι γίνεται εκεί σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.

----------


## farcry

εμενα μου ειπε οτι ειμαι στα 500+ μετρα απο το αστικο κεντρο το 13888

γιατι ομως εχω attenuation 13 δε ξερω.

----------


## poussou

> Όπως έχουμε ξαναγράψει χιλιάδες φορές, κανένας wizard δεν σου λέει την καλωδιακή απόσταση που έχεις.
> *Μόνο ο ΟΤΕ στο 13888, από το σπίτι (τηλεφ.) που θέλεις να μετρήσεις την απόσταση.*
> Για τα υπόλοιπα περί αναβάθμισης - υποβάθμισης της υπηρεσίας, καλύτερα θα σου απαντήσει ο sexrazat ή άλλος "ΟΤΕΤΖΗΣ", που ξέρουν τι γίνεται εκεί σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.


Ρε παιδιά ξαναλέω...ΤΙ ΚΟΛΛΑΤΕ στην..."καλωδιακή απόσταση".Όλο το adslgr είναι γεμάτο απο αυτήν την φράση...

ΟΚ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΜΕ....Σημασία έχει άν στην ουσία ο ΟΤΕ κάνει "τσαπατσουλιές"' και πουλαει το VDSL σαν λίγο καλύτερο ADSL και όχι
άν θα πιάσουμε 50Mbps.Αυτήν την ταχύτητα μόνο ένα 5% θα την πιάσει ποτέ.Δέν έχω ψευδαισθήσεις ότι αυριο με 10κμ "καλωδιακή απόσταση"
θα έχω 50 Mbps.Απλά αισθάνομαι ότι με πιάσανε κορόιδο (εν γνωση μου) και στην ουσία ενώ με το ADSL (και πρίν ΡΙΞΕΙ ο ΟΤΕ τις ταχύτητες)
είχα (ελπίζω όχι) αυτά που θα έχω τώρα με το super VDSL.

Το ρεζουμέ είναι ότι άν κάποιος είχε χάλια ταχύτητα λόγω ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑΚΗΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗΣ με το ADSL και δέν του έχουν βάλει καμπίνα
και με το VDSL χάλια θα έχει (ή καλυτερα θα φάει πόρτα), και άν είχες καλή ταχύτητα με το ADSL πρεπει να είσαι πολύ τυχερός
(να μένεις δίπλα στο Α/Κ) για να πιάσεις 30+....Το βλέπω πολύ χλωμό αυτοί που είναι απο 500 μεχρι 1500 μέτρα να έχουν
καμπίνα δίπλα τους.....Οπότε....

----------


## stefkon

> Ρε παιδιά ξαναλέω...ΤΙ ΚΟΛΛΑΤΕ στην..."καλωδιακή απόσταση".Όλο το adslgr είναι γεμάτο απο αυτήν την φράση...
> 
> ΟΚ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΜΕ....Σημασία έχει άν στην ουσία ο ΟΤΕ κάνει "τσαπατσουλιές"' και πουλαει το VDSL σαν λίγο καλύτερο ADSL και όχι
> άν θα πιάσουμε 50Mbps.Αυτήν την ταχύτητα μόνο ένα 5% θα την πιάσει ποτέ.Δέν έχω ψευδαισθήσεις ότι αυριο με 10κμ "καλωδιακή απόσταση"
> θα έχω 50 Mbps.Απλά αισθάνομαι ότι με πιάσανε κορόιδο (εν γνωση μου) και στην ουσία ενώ με το ADSL (και πρίν ΡΙΞΕΙ ο ΟΤΕ τις ταχύτητες)
> είχα (ελπίζω όχι) αυτά που θα έχω τώρα με το super VDSL.
> 
> Το ρεζουμέ είναι ότι άν κάποιος είχε χάλια ταχύτητα λόγω ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑΚΗΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗΣ με το ADSL και δέν του έχουν βάλει καμπίνα
> και με το VDSL χάλια θα έχει (ή καλυτερα θα φάει πόρτα), και άν είχες καλή ταχύτητα με το ADSL πρεπει να είσαι πολύ τυχερός
> ...


Καταρχάς δεν έχεις καταλάβει κάτι, ότι με το VDSL υπάρχει περιορισμός στην απόσταση, *μέχρι 1 Km.*
Σε περίπτωση που απέχεις περισσότερο, απλά *ΔΕΝ θα σου βάλουν*.
Το VDSL είναι η "εξέλιξη" του ADSL για ακόμα μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.
Για τα υπόλοιπα που λες είναι θέμα επενδύσεων που κάνει ο κάθε ISP.
Ο ΟΤΕ και η CYTA επενδύουν στο VDSL, αλλά θέλει χρόνο.
Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.  :Wink: 


*Spoiler:*




			Πολλοί πάντως φωνάζουμε να πηγαίνανε απευθείας σε FTTx, αλλά άμα έχεις ................ "καβούρια" ...... :Embarassed: 
Εντάξει μεγάλο το κόστος, αλλά σου βγαίνει μελλοντικά.




- - - Updated - - -




> εμενα μου ειπε οτι ειμαι στα 500+ μετρα απο το αστικο κεντρο το 13888
> 
> γιατι ομως εχω attenuation 13 δε ξερω.


Επειδή κάθε μηχάνημα (ρούτερ) μετράει διαφορετικά.
Η μόνη αξιόπιστη μέτρηση είναι από το 13888.

----------


## farcry

3 routers εχω παιξει και τα 3 attenuation 13 μου βγαζουν  :Razz: 

τολμω να πω οτι ισως ειναι η μοναδικη μετρηση που ειναι σταθερη απο μηχανημα σε μηχανημα

- - - Updated - - -

το θεμα ειναι οτι κανονικα μπορει καποιος να πιασει τα 50 σε αποσταση του ενος χιλιομετρου



> *and 50 Mbit/s at 1 km (3,300 ft)*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very_high_speed_digital_subscriber_line_2



οποτε θα περιμενε κανεις να μου δωσουν την δυνατοτητα ακομα και για 50 αφου ειμαι στα 500+ μετρα οπως λενε. αμ δε μονο 30 μου ειπαν.

αρα ας αφησουμε τα θεωρητικα στην ακρη

----------


## a11

Καταγγέλλουν τον ΟΤΕ οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι

Εταιρίες, όπως η Hellasonline (HOL) και η CYTA, προσέφυγαν στο κλαδικό τους όργανο, τον Ευρωπαϊκό Σύνδεσμο Τηλεπικοινωνιακών Εταιρειών (ECTA), κατά του ΟΤΕ. To όργανο συγκεντρώνει τα αιτήματα των εναλλακτικών παρόχων της ΕΕ για να τα παρουσιάσει στην Κομισιόν. 
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, κατά τη διάρκεια πρόσφατης συνάντησης των επικεφαλής της ECTA τέθηκε ζήτημα από την HOL και την CYTA για προβληματική αντιμετώπιση από πλευράς της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ) τόσο σε σχέση με το περιθώριο συμπίεσης κέρδους στη VDSL όσο και με την εν γένει ρύθμιση του ΟΤΕ. 
Όπως αναφέρουν πηγές των εναλλακτικών, η ECTA μαζεύει τα στοιχεία και θα τα προωθήσει στην Κομισιόν σύντομα. Παράλληλα, στελέχη της HOL αναφέρουν ότι η εταιρία θα ρίξει στην αγορά υπηρεσίες VDSL στις 15 Δεκεμβρίου.

defencenet.gr/


αυτο  μας ελειπε να παραπονιουνται οι 2 εταιριες οτι η ΕΕΤΤ μεροληπτει υπερ οτε...   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## john_tsi

Αν κάποιος ενεργοποιηθεί αυτό το διάστημα από το Α/Κ και συγχρονίζει κοντά στα 30 και στην πορεία (2-3 μήνες) αρχίσει ο ΟΤΕ να δίνει VDSL και από τα KV τα οποία είναι ήδη στημένα αλλά όχι ενεργά στην γειτονιά του, θα γίνει αυτόματα μετάβαση στην γραμμή ή θα πρέπει να γίνει κάτι από την πλευρά του χρήστη;

----------


## aanas

Οπτικές ίνες στην και καφάο στη Ν. Πεντέλη !!

Απίστευτο!

----------


## sexrazat

> Οπτικές ίνες στην και καφάο στη Ν. Πεντέλη !!
> 
> Απίστευτο!


Σωστά. Τώρα περιμένετε τη ΔΕΗ. Λίγο σουρεαλιστικό αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι σειρά της ΔΕΗ να δώσει ρεύμα στην περιοχή σας.

----------


## tsomis

Ξερει καποιος αν μπορω να συνδεσω το DGN3500 πανω στο ΖΤΕ VDSL σαν Switch
λογω Gigabit LAN;
Επισης να βλεπω και το Interface του ZTE;

----------


## Manara

> Ξερει καποιος αν μπορω να συνδεσω το DGN3500 πανω στο ΖΤΕ VDSL σαν Switch
> λόγω Gigabit LAN;
> Επισης να βλεπω και το Interface του ZTE;


Αν έχει επιπλέον διαθέσιμη πόρτα LAN το ZTE μπορείς.

Προσοχή, όμως, για το πως θα ρυθμίσεις το εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο για να δίνει σωστά IP (θα πρέπει τις IP να τις μοιράζει το ZTE και να απενεργοποιήσεις τον DHSP του NETGEAR και να ρυθμίσεις σωστά το DGN3500 ώστε να δρομολογεί σωστά τα πακέτα στο ZTE), διότι διαφορετικά θα γίνει δικτυακός "χαμός" και δεν θα έχεις υπηρεσίες δικτύου.

----------


## tsomis

Ευχαριστω.
Περιμενω ενεργοποιηση VDSL και μετα θα το κανω.
Αν εδινες ποιο πολλες λεπτομερειες θα βοηθουσε πολυ.
Ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## nasaud

YES!

----------


## tsomis

Απο καμπινα;

----------


## karetsos

> YES!


τεντυμποϋ  :Evil:

----------


## apostolt

@Nasaud απο καμπινα εισαι ή απο Α/Κ?

----------


## SfH

Όσοι έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί, θα μπορούσατε να γράψετε τα αποτελέσματα του tracert 195.170.0.2 ( ή traceroute 195.170.0.2 σε linux ) για να δούμε ακριβώς τα αποτελέσματα του interleaving στο latency ? 

Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## Kostas7GTR

> @Nasaud απο καμπινα εισαι ή απο Α/Κ?


Ζήλεψες Τόλη ? :P Σε Ενεργοποίησαν ή ακόμα? Σήμερα μου κόπηκε τηλ και γραμμή μέχρι τώρα είναι Down.. Άντε να δούμε

----------


## nasaud

> Απο καμπινα;


Οχι, απο Κέντρο.

----------


## kover

> YES!


Poser!!

----------


## mdd.45

Tracing route to ns1.otenet.gr [195.170.0.2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1 [192.168.1.1]
  2    27 ms    27 ms    26 ms  80.106.108.50
  3    27 ms    26 ms    26 ms  79.128.245.85
  4    29 ms    34 ms    33 ms  nyma-crsa-maro7609a-2.backbone.otenet.net [79.12
8.226.33]
  5    27 ms    29 ms    30 ms  athe-crsa-nyma-crsa-5.backbone.otenet.net [79.12
8.224.49]
  6    29 ms    27 ms    27 ms  athe6513k1-athe-crsa.backbone.otenet.net [79.128
.227.74]
  7    27 ms    27 ms    27 ms  ns1.otenet.gr [195.170.0.2]

Trace complete.

----------


## Palpatine

Παιδιά έχω τρελαθεί με του ΟΤΕτζίδες και αυτά που μου λένε στο τηλέφωνο. Από τρίτη δεν έχω internet (δευτέρα η αίτηση) και κάθε φορά που παίρνω τηλέφωνο ακούω ένα από τα δύο παρακάτω με μικρές παραλλαγές:

- Κατά την αναβάθμιση δεν θα χάσω το internet και θα λειτουργεί το adsl2+ modem σε χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες
- Μόνο όταν πάρω το νέο vdsl modem θα λειτουργεί γιατί δεν είναι συμβατή η τεχνολογία με τα adsl modems

Τελικά λειτουργεί το adsl modem και τα θαλάσσωσαν στην αναβάθμιση ή όχι; Σημείωση ότι δεν κλειδώνει η γραμμή τώρα σε vigor 2710n και σε 585i (το vigor δείχνει σφάλμα "PPP shutdown").

To νέο modem θα μου το φέρουν αύριο και φοβάμαι ότι τελικά έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή και έτσι θα χάσω όλο το Σ/Κ και 2-3 μέρες από την επόμενη εβδομάδα έως ότου το κοιτάξουν οι τεχνικοί.

----------


## tsomis

- - - Updated - - -

Tracing route to ns1.otenet.gr [195.170.0.2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2    22 ms    22 ms    29 ms  80.106.108.51
  3    22 ms    22 ms    25 ms  79.128.244.221
  4    25 ms    23 ms    25 ms  athe-crsa-athe7609c-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.227.25]
  5    28 ms    22 ms    22 ms  athe6513k1-athe-crsa.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.227.74]
  6    22 ms    22 ms    22 ms  ns1.otenet.gr [195.170.0.2]

Trace complete.

----------


## Stelios

Εμενα το 585i δουλευε κανονικα στο VDSL dslam . Αρα κατι αλλο απομενει να γινει απο μερια ΟΤΕ

----------


## nasaud

Και speedtest.net

----------


## SkyNet

> Οχι, απο Κέντρο.


Από κέντρο και 0 attenuation? Τι στο καλό στην πολυκατοικία πάνω από τον ΟΤΕ μένεις; :-)

- - - Updated - - -

Σε παίρνει και για 50 πάντως

----------


## aniko61

Αυτά είναι και τα στατιστικά μετά και την σύνδεση του VDSL Router που παρέλαβα σήμερα. Άραγε θα μπορούσε να υποστηρίξει και 50MBps?

----------


## darisg

> Παιδιά έχω τρελαθεί με του ΟΤΕτζίδες και αυτά που μου λένε στο τηλέφωνο. Από τρίτη δεν έχω internet (δευτέρα η αίτηση) και κάθε φορά που παίρνω τηλέφωνο ακούω ένα από τα δύο παρακάτω με μικρές παραλλαγές:
> 
> - Κατά την αναβάθμιση δεν θα χάσω το internet και θα λειτουργεί το adsl2+ modem σε χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες
> - Μόνο όταν πάρω το νέο vdsl modem θα λειτουργεί γιατί δεν είναι συμβατή η τεχνολογία με τα adsl modems
> 
> Τελικά λειτουργεί το adsl modem και τα θαλάσσωσαν στην αναβάθμιση ή όχι; Σημείωση ότι δεν κλειδώνει η γραμμή τώρα σε vigor 2710n και σε 585i (το vigor δείχνει σφάλμα "PPP shutdown").
> 
> To νέο modem θα μου το φέρουν αύριο και φοβάμαι ότι τελικά έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή και έτσι θα χάσω όλο το Σ/Κ και 2-3 μέρες από την επόμενη εβδομάδα έως ότου το κοιτάξουν οι τεχνικοί.


Και σε μενα τα ιδια.....ουτε το 2710n ουτε το 536i.....σε isdn

----------


## Wonderland

Φοβερή ζήλια με όλα αυτά τα stats...   :One thumb up: 




> Ξερει καποιος αν μπορω να συνδεσω το DGN3500 πανω στο ΖΤΕ VDSL σαν Switch
> λογω Gigabit LAN; Επισης να βλεπω και το Interface του ZTE; ...Αν εδινες ποιο πολλες λεπτομερειες θα βοηθουσε πολυ.
> Ευχαριστω και παλι.


Για χρήση του router ως switch, με βοήθησε αυτό που πρακτικά εξηγεί τα πάντα: How to use a router to add network ports

----------


## grayden

> Αυτά είναι και τα στατιστικά μετά και την σύνδεση του VDSL Router που παρέλαβα σήμερα. Άραγε θα μπορούσε να υποστηρίξει και 50MBps?


Απ' ότι βλέπω όχι, το όριο σου είναι λίγο πάνω από τα 30.

----------


## panos_mlonas

ρε παιδια ο nausd 0 θορυβο που μενει πραγματικο το εχω απορια, εχει συνδεσει δικο του καλωδιο απο το ακ στο σπιτι του?? χαχα

----------


## Stelios

Εγω χαζευω του tsomis που ειναι απο KV ...  :Very Happy: 
.
Το 0 attenuation βγαινει εαν εισαι διπλα στο ΑΚ.

----------


## emeliss

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116159
> 
> Αυτά είναι και τα στατιστικά μετά και την σύνδεση του VDSL Router που παρέλαβα σήμερα. Άραγε θα μπορούσε να υποστηρίξει και 50MBps?


Βγάλε λίγο από την γραμμή τα πάντα εκτός από το ρούτερ και ξαναδές τα χαρακτηριστικά.

----------


## mdd.45

το router δεν το μετραει νομιζω το attenuation και σε εμενα 0 δειχνει ενω εχω 19-20db

----------


## dimpoly

παρατηρώ κάτι περίεργο στα στατιστικά που έβαλαν τα παιδιά εδώ, όσο πιο μεγάλο είναι το Noise margin τόσο σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα συγχρονίζει.
αν έχει κάποιος εξήγηση ας μας λύσει την απορία

----------


## emeliss

Οι 24άρες adsl είναι rate adaptive, κλειδώνεις το snr margin και συγχρόνιζαν όσο πιο ψηλά με ταβάνι τα 24. Οι 2άρες adsl είναι fixed rate. Κλειδώνεις τον συγχρονισμό και το snr margin είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο ψηλό ανάλογα με την γραμμή. Προφανώς βλέπουμε fixed rate γραμμές vdsl2.

----------


## tsomis

Thanks.




> Φοβερή ζήλια με όλα αυτά τα stats...  
> 
> 
> Για χρήση του router ως switch, με βοήθησε αυτό που πρακτικά εξηγεί τα πάντα: How to use a router to add network ports

----------


## nasaud

Παρόλο που η γραμμή μου είναι σχεδόν τέλεια, ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να μου δώσει 50αρα! 

Απίστευτο!

----------


## Stelios

> Παρόλο που η γραμμή μου είναι σχεδόν τέλεια, ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να μου δώσει 50αρα! 
> 
> Απίστευτο!


Κανε λιγο υπομονη και απο Δευτερα κανε τους ενα τηλεφωνο παλι  .  :Smile:

----------


## aragorn

Σήμερα έκανα την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ Παλλήνης.
Υπάρχουν 46 πόρτες διαθέσιμες, από τις 47 που είχαν για vdsl.
Ζήτησα 30, αν και μου είπαν πως η γραμμή σηκώνει 50.
Πήρα και τον εξοπλισμό και περιμένω ενεργοποίηση.
Άντε να δούμε που θα κλειδώσει  :Smile:

----------


## Ligkas

Εγώ το κλαίω. 18mbit me 1440 up. Περιμένω νεότερα από τις βλάβες.

----------


## hackerneo

Αργυρούπολη γιοκ! απέχω απο το κέντρο 1700 μέτρα...εχούμε μερικές καμπίνες vdsl αλλά μάλλον δεν έχουν vdsl ακόμα.Πάντως στο καφάο πού είμαι συνδεδεμένος παίζει να είναι παλιό οποτε...καλό 2013 και αν  :Sad:

----------


## nasaud

Εννοείτε ότι θα κάνω υπομονή, τόσα χρόνια περίμενα..


Πάντως από μένα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΟΤΕ. 

Και ας με κράξετε!

----------


## Trooper

Παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό αλλά κανένα νεο ακόμα για ενεργοποίηση. Να το βάλω πανω και απλα να περιμένω? Ειναι συμβατο με ADSL2 ?

----------


## atticus000

περιμενω ενεργοποιηση για 50αρα  :Clap:  ελπιζω να μην αργησει :/ για καποιον λογο οταν εκανα log in κλειδωσα στα 13 :s

----------


## grayden

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116166Παρόλο που η γραμμή μου είναι σχεδόν τέλεια, ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να μου δώσει 50αρα! 
> 
> Απίστευτο!


Βρήκες και εσύ screenshot να βάλεις.

 :Razz:

----------


## vspiros

Με το Sagem 2444 σε isdn δεν έχω πρόβλημα!!!Διακόπηκε για μια ώρα περίπου χτες και τηλέφωνο και ιντερνετ και μετά λειτούργησαν όλα οκ.Πήρε ip κανονικά και ανέβηκε στα 16500 (με isdn και tv πάνω).Το ρούτερ έρχεται Δευτέρα για περισότερα συμπεράσματα.

----------


## Georgevtr

> Όσοι έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί, θα μπορούσατε να γράψετε τα αποτελέσματα του tracert 195.170.0.2 ( ή traceroute 195.170.0.2 σε linux ) για να δούμε ακριβώς τα αποτελέσματα του interleaving στο latency ? 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Αν σ'ενδιαφέρει Interleaved VDSL2 από Cyta 50/10

Microsoft Windows [Έκδοση 6.1.7601]
Πνευματικά δικαιώματα (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Με επιφύλαξη κάθε νόμιμου
δικαιώματος.

C:\Users\mpam>tracert 195.170.0.2

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: ns1.otenet.gr [195.170.0.2]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  discus.home [192.168.1.1]
  2    22 ms    22 ms    21 ms  b4.met.cyta.gr [46.103.127.4]
  3    23 ms    22 ms    22 ms  178-103-161.brsl3.cyta.gr [178.59.103.161]
  4    23 ms    22 ms    22 ms  195.14.131.94
  5    23 ms    23 ms    22 ms  otenet.gr-ix.gr [83.212.8.4]
  6    26 ms    27 ms    38 ms  athe-crsb-athe7609k2-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.1
28.227.145]
  7    23 ms    25 ms    22 ms  79.128.227.230
  8    23 ms    23 ms    23 ms  ns1.otenet.gr [195.170.0.2]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

- - - Updated - - -




> Η απόσταση σύμφωνα με το wizard της Cyta είναι 688μ (εγώ πιστεύω είναι λίγο λιγότερο).


Φίλε περισσότερο μπορεί να είναι λιγότερο όχι. Πχ στο Α/Κ της περιοχής μου τα μηχανήματα της Cyta είναι στον 3ο όροφο, οπότε κάνουν έναν κύκλο παραπάνω που δεν μπορεί να το υπολογίσει ο wizard  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Παιδιά θέλω να κάνω κι εγώ αλλαγή καλωδίωσης. Τι καλώδια βαζουν? Τι είναι καλύτερο?


Μίλησε με τον ηλεκτρολόγο που θέλεις και βάλε από το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας σου cat6 καλώδιο μέχρι το σπίτι σου. Θα λυθούν οι απορίες σου πιστεψέ με, αξίζει!

----------


## mdd.45

οι usb ports στο ΖΤΕ ZXDSL 931VII για τι πραγμα χρησιμευουν? Κανει usb συσκευες (hdd, flash κτλ) share στο δυκτιο?

Βλεπω και εναν ftp server....

----------


## Zer0c00L

ενα πραγμα θα πω οσοι περιμενετε παραλαβη μεσω ΕΛΤΑ - COURRIER καλη υπομονη....

εμενα το δικο μου δεμα ηταν να το παραλαβω σημερα 1000 το πρωι με 1300 το μεσημερι υποτιθεται απο την ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΘΗΚΗ του ΟΤΕ θα πηγαινε ΧΤΕΣ στα ΕΛΤΑ για αποστολη σημερα σε εμενα
τελικα η αποστολη απο ΟΤΕ εγινε σημερα προς ΕΛΤΑ (το 13888 ακομα ψαχνει που ειναι το δεμα μου) εγω βρηκα αριθμο αποστολης και που ειναι το δεμα μου το οποιο αυριο στις 0500 θα ειναι στο καταστημα που θα μου το στειλει.

ενας φιλος απο πετρουπολη που παραγγειλε εμπορικα το πακετο των 30 χτες το στειλανε στα ΕΛΤΑ απο τον ΟΤΕ σημερα το παρελαβε

συγχρονισμος 30 Mbps DOWN 2.5Mbps UP

Att = 0

εγω περιμενω ενα τηλεφωνο απο την κεντρικη αποθηκη ΟΤΕ να μαθω το γιατι δεν το ελαβα σημερα το πακετο και να παραλαβω το πακετο αν ολα πανε καλα

δεν βρισκουν ακρη ποιος φταιει ο ΟΤΕ η τα ΕΛΤΑ και γιατι λενε δεν το παραλαμβανω σημερα το απογευμα αντι για αυριο

το ρουτερ ειναι της ZTE δειχνει στατιστικα γραμμης (ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου) και δειχνει και την μεγιστη ταχυτητα που μπορει να σηκωσει δηλαδη 50Mbps DOWN και 10Mbps UP.

----------


## Wonderland

> οι *usb ports* στο ΖΤΕ ZXDSL 931VII για τι πραγμα χρησιμευουν? Κανει usb συσκευες (hdd, flash κτλ) share στο δυκτιο? Βλεπω και εναν ftp server....


Αυτό έχει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον, αναμένουμε νεότερα!

----------


## mdd.45

εδω:  http://oteshop.ote.gr/storefront/tem...idioHrisis.pdf    στη σελιδα 20 λεει καποια πραγματα.

----------


## Wonderland

Μοιάζουν να προορίζονται (οι θύρες USB) αποκλειστικά για χρήση FTP. Aς ελπίσουμε σε firmware customιές.   :Smile:

----------


## Georgevtr

> Μοιάζουν να προορίζονται (οι θύρες USB) αποκλειστικά για χρήση FTP. Aς ελπίσουμε σε firmware customιές.


Να υπενθυμίσω ότι το ρουτεράκι παραχωρείται ως χρησιδάνειο...

----------


## sotiros

καλησπερα ! θα εχουμε και τηλεοραση μεσω VDSL ; εχει δοκιμαζει κανεις το VPN στο ρουτερ

----------


## vassman

> Να υπενθυμίσω ότι το ρουτεράκι παραχωρείται ως χρησιδάνειο...


Αν θέλουμε, δεν μπορούμε να το αγοράσουμε?

----------


## 21706

> Αν θέλουμε, δεν μπορούμε να το αγοράσουμε?


Ναι με 55€.

----------


## Georgevtr

> Αν θέλουμε, δεν μπορούμε να το αγοράσουμε?


Φυσικά και μπορείς, απλά το ανέφερα γιατί διάβασα για custom fw κτλπ... κοινώς αν το πειράξεις θα το τσεκάρουν και αναγκαστικά θα το πληρώσεις.
Εδώ βέβαια τίθενται 2 άλλα ερωτήματα αλλά ας μη μακρηγορώ.

----------


## darisg

Ηρθε το ZTE  931 VII και τερματισε τη γραμμη 2490/29999 και η γραμμη σηκωνει εως 8500/40500 το προβλημα ειναι οτι βγηκε προβληματικο, δεν μπορει να παρει ip..... οποτε περιμενω αυριο τηλ. για αλλαγη ρουτερ......  :Sad:  

Επισεις δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα το manual ..... αν μπορει να το στειλει καποιος θα το εκτιμουσα...!!!!!

----------


## hell00

Επανερχομαι μετα απο μια μερα !!!
Εχθες απο τις 1 το μεσημερι μεχρι τις 4 σημερα το απογευμα δεν ειχα δικτυο ενω το τηλεφωνο κοπηκε για περιπου μια ωρα μονο την τεταρτη ( θυμιζω η αιτηση για 50αρα εγινε τριτη πρωι )

Τωρα που επανηλθε το vigor 2700Ge δινει : 

upload 	408000	
download   16056000
attenuation 0
margin 3

αυριο περιμενω και το router του ΟΤΕ να δω τα πραγματικα στοιχεια

----------


## runner70

Καλοριζικοι οσοι ενεργοποιηθηκατε. Αντε καποτε να ερθει και σε εμας στο καφαο. 

Να ρωτησω οποιος εχει παρει ip τι φαινεται στο hostname της; "...vdsl..."; Καταλαβαινεις διαφορα απο την adsl στο ονομα;

http://www.ip-adress.com/ip_tracer/

----------


## tsomis

Μεσα στο CD.




> Ηρθε το ZTE  931 VII και τερματισε τη γραμμη 2490/29999 και η γραμμη σηκωνει εως 8500/40500 το προβλημα ειναι οτι βγηκε προβληματικο, δεν μπορει να παρει ip..... οποτε περιμενω αυριο τηλ. για αλλαγη ρουτερ......  
> 
> Επισεις δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα το manual ..... αν μπορει να το στειλει καποιος θα το εκτιμουσα...!!!!!

----------


## apostolt

Έχει ενεργοποιηθεί κανείς από καμπίνα?
Σημερα μου ηρθε  και το  ZTE

----------


## tsomis

Εγω,μεχρι τωρα αψογα.

----------


## emeliss

> καλησπερα ! θα εχουμε και τηλεοραση μεσω VDSL ; εχει δοκιμαζει κανεις το VPN στο ρουτερ


Καλή ερώτηση. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να μην υπάρχει conn-x tv στο VDSL. Αντίθετα θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν και τα HD κανάλια του δορυφορικού με άνεση. Όμως ακόμα στο oteshop.gr δεν σου δίνει την δυνατότητα παραγγελίας ote tv με vdsl σύνδεση.

----------


## nasaud

athedsl-10χχχχχ.home.otenet.gr

----------


## emeliss

> Επισεις δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα το manual ..... αν μπορει να το στειλει καποιος θα το εκτιμουσα...!!!!!


http://oteshop.ote.gr/storefront/tem...idioHrisis.pdf
http://oteshop.ote.gr/storefront/tem...katastasis.pdf

----------


## darisg

Δεν εχει cd.......

Thanks....@emeliss

----------


## balander

> Ηρθε το ZTE  931 VII και τερματισε τη γραμμη 2490/29999 και η γραμμη σηκωνει εως 8500/40500 το προβλημα ειναι οτι βγηκε προβληματικο, δεν μπορει να παρει ip..... οποτε περιμενω αυριο τηλ. για αλλαγη ρουτερ......  
> 
> Επισεις δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα το manual ..... αν μπορει να το στειλει καποιος θα το εκτιμουσα...!!!!!


Εισαι σιγουρος πως φταιει το zte? Και στου φιλου μου δεν επαιρνε ΙΡ και το δηλωσε βλαβη και ειπαν οτι εφταιγε το κεντρο τελικα... δεν ειχαν κανει μια ρυθμιση...

----------


## darisg

> Εισαι σιγουρος πως φταιει το zte? Και στου φιλου μου δεν επαιρνε ΙΡ και το δηλωσε βλαβη και ειπαν οτι εφταιγε το κεντρο τελικα... δεν ειχαν κανει μια ρυθμιση...



Τι να σου πω ρε φιλε....1 ωρα παιδευομασταν με τον τεχνικο απο το 13888....
Θα τους ξαναπαρω...

----------


## nanas

ενεργοποιήθκε κανείς μέχρι σήμερα από τη Δευτέρα?

----------


## Polynomial

> Έχει ενεργοποιηθεί κανείς από καμπίνα?
> Σημερα μου ηρθε  και το  ZTE


Και εγώ Ζωγράφου, έκανα αίτηση Δευτέρα ακόμα τίποτα. Πάντως με το ZTE κλείδωσε σε +1,5 mbps.

----------


## Ligkas

Τα δικά μου χάλια : 
Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	1450/18316 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	1476/18504 kbps

----------


## Zer0c00L

ερωτηση αυτα ειναι τα στατιστικα σου με το VDSL ρουτερ?

γιατι βαση του προφιλ σου αν ειναι αυτα τοτε κατι δεν παει καλα...

----------


## Ligkas

Ναι με το ZTE. Συγκεκριμένα,

Modulation Type 	VDSL2
Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	1450/18316 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	1476/18504 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	9.3/9.2 dB
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 	0/0 dB
Output Power (Up/Down) 	11.5/14.4 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down) 	Interleaved/Interleaved
Interleave Depth (Up/Down) 	16/94
Interleave Delay (Up/Down) 	6/10 ms
INP (Up/Down) 	0/0.5 symbols
Profile 	17a
LinkEncap 	G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM

Περιοχή Παγκράτι.

----------


## tsomis

Αν τα συγκρινεις με αυτα,καμια σχεση....

Link Status 	Connected
Modulation Type 	VDSL2
Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	2495/29999 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	51167/137076 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	31.6/32.2 dB
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 	0/0 dB
Output Power (Up/Down) 	-10.9/4.1 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down) 	Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth (Up/Down) 	*1/158*
Interleave Delay (Up/Down) 	*0/10 ms*
INP (Up/Down) 	0/1 symbols
Profile 	17a
LinkEncap 	G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/0
FEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/78
HEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/0

*Απο Α\Κ εισαι;*

----------


## Zer0c00L

επειδη ειμαι στην ιδια περιοχη με εσενα (τερματιζω σε ADSL2+) αλλα δεν εχω το ZTE της VDSL για να σου πω...

παντως πρεπει κατι να μην παει καλα...

----------


## Ligkas

Νομίζω ναι α/κ.

----------


## panos_mlonas

ερωτηση εγω αν δεν θελω vdsl αλλα θελω να με ενωσουν με το καινουργιο καφαο, και να πιανω απο 4200  οσο πιο ψηλα γινεται με ταβανι τα 24000.
γινεται να τους το ζητησω?
ειναι μλκια να πληρωνω 24 κ  να εχω 4

----------


## atticus000

> ερωτηση εγω αν δεν θελω vdsl αλλα θελω να με ενωσουν με το καινουργιο καφαο, και να πιανω απο 4200  οσο πιο ψηλα γινεται με ταβανι τα 24000.
> γινεται να τους το ζητησω?
> ειναι μλκια να πληρωνω 24 κ  να εχω 4


δυσκολα εως απιθανο να χαραμισουν vdsl2 πορτες για adsl ( σε εμενα το ειχαν κανει βεβαια αλλα πριν το vdsl2 και χωρις να πω, ισως πειραματικα )

----------


## dimpoly

Ligkas δωσε για βλαβη, κι εμενα σημερα ηρθε το modem και το συνδεσα και μου τα στατιστικα μου ειναι : 
Actual Rate (Up/Down)          1286/12704 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	1307/12880 kbps

πηρα αμεσως το 13888 και το εδωσα βλαβη. Ακομα και το παιδι στο τεχνικο τμημα που το κοιταξε μου ειπε τα στατιστικα της γραμμης ειναι πολυ χαλια και πρεπει να δωθει βλαβη.

----------


## Zer0c00L

δεν νομιζω να γινεται αυτο

το μονο που θα μας "σωσει" ειναι να ενεργοποιηθουν οι νεες καμπινες εκτος του α/κ

παντως θα βελτιωθουν τα πραγματα θελω να πιστευω

----------


## tsomis

> Νομίζω ναι α/κ.


Απ'οτι φαινεται καλωδιακο θεμα.

----------


## vspiros

> Καλή ερώτηση. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να μην υπάρχει conn-x tv στο VDSL. Αντίθετα θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν και τα HD κανάλια του δορυφορικού με άνεση. Όμως ακόμα στο oteshop.gr δεν σου δίνει την δυνατότητα παραγγελίας ote tv με vdsl σύνδεση.


Εγώ είχα πριν τηλεόραση σε isdn γραμμή και με συντονισμό γύρω στα 10 με 11!!Έκανα αίτηση τηλεφωνικά την Τρίτη.Χτες νέκρωσαν τα πάντα για καμια ώρα και μετά ξανασυντόνισε το Sagem με 16  περίπου χωρίς πρόβλημα στην τηλεόραση ή στο τηλέφωνο.Περιμένω όμως το νέο ρούτερ να δω τι γίνεται.

----------


## 21706

> ερωτηση εγω αν δεν θελω vdsl αλλα θελω να με ενωσουν με το καινουργιο καφαο, και να πιανω απο 4200  οσο πιο ψηλα γινεται με ταβανι τα 24000.
> γινεται να τους το ζητησω?
> ειναι μλκια να πληρωνω 24 κ  να εχω 4


Αν η καμπίνα που συνδέεσαι τώρα εξοπλιστεί και
ενεργοποιηθεί για vdsl θα δίνει και adsl.
Δες πχ εδώ το δεύτερο μήνυμα.

----------


## nasaud

> ενεργοποιήθκε κανείς μέχρι σήμερα από τη Δευτέρα?


Την Δευτέρα έκανα την αίτηση, Τρίτη μεσημέρι ήρθε Vdsl και τηλέφωνο, σήμερα έλαβα το ρουτερ.

----------


## Kostas7GTR

Μου ήρθε και εμένα, δεν τερματίζει αλλα δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να δηλώσω βλάβη:

Link Status 	Connected
Modulation Type 	VDSL2
Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	2495/26512 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	4892/25868 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	18/8.6 dB
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 	0/0 dB
Output Power (Up/Down) 	3.9/14.5 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down) 	Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth (Up/Down) 	1/137
Interleave Delay (Up/Down) 	0/10 ms
INP (Up/Down) 	0/0.5 symbols
Profile 	17a
LinkEncap 	G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/0
FEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/574
HEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/0

Πρίν βάλω το 931 πάνω το Vigor είχε κλειδώσει με αυτές τις ταχύτητες: 
http://gyazo.com/ccb4928b59a2875d0fddc722d07f83eb
To at ανέβηκε απο τα 11 στα 15 btw στην ADSL μάλλον επειδή παίρνω απο το A/K και όχι απο καμπίνα

----------


## aniko61

> Καλή ερώτηση. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να μην υπάρχει conn-x tv στο VDSL. Αντίθετα θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν και τα HD κανάλια του δορυφορικού με άνεση. Όμως ακόμα στο oteshop.gr δεν σου δίνει την δυνατότητα παραγγελίας ote tv με vdsl σύνδεση.


Στο δικό μου η ΟΤΕ TV που είχα από πριν δουλέυει κανονικότατα και χωρίς "σπασίματα" πλέον. Απλά έχουν αφιερώσει την 4η πόρτα του LAN στο ΟΤΕ TV. Επισυνάπτω φωτό για του λόγου το αληθές.

----------


## vagosterm

Καλησπέρα. Έβαλα και εγώ vdsl οτε 30mbps από download και upload είμαι μια χαρά. Όμως τα ping είναι ανεβασμένα σε σχέση με πριν. Δεν γίνετε να σου αλλάξουνε το προφίλ σε fastpath στο vdsl;

----------


## Polynomial

> Καλησπέρα. Έβαλα και εγώ vdsl οτε 30mbps από download και upload είμαι μια χαρά. Όμως τα ping είναι ανεβασμένα σε σχέση με πριν. Δεν γίνετε να σου αλλάξουνε το προφίλ σε fastpath στο vdsl;


Προς το παρόν δεν δίνει Fast Path μόνο Interleaved για vdsl. Υπομονή.

----------


## neshtar

> Αν η καμπίνα που συνδέεσαι τώρα εξοπλιστεί και
> ενεργοποιηθεί για vdsl θα δίνει και adsl.
> Δες πχ εδώ το δεύτερο μήνυμα.


το πρωι με adsl

ADSL Link 	Downstream 	Upstream
Connection Speed 	8230 kbps 	958 kbps
Line Attenuation 	37.5 db 	16.3 db
Noise Margin 	10.1 db 	10.5 db


με VDSL2  τωρα με το ματζαφλικι μοντεμ που μου εδωσε ο ΟΤΕ

Modulation Type VDSL2
Actual Rate (Up/Down) 4975/49999 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 52224/133120 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down) 48.9/46.2 dB
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 0/0 dB
Output Power (Up/Down) -9.8/3.8 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth (Up/Down) 1/158
Interleave Delay (Up/Down) 0/10 ms


ελπιζω να ειναι προφανες οτι παιρνω vdsl απο καμπινα (adls2 att 37.5). Και ελπιζω καποιος να μου εξηγησει απο που εχει βγει αυτη η φημη οτι ο ΟΤΕ μοιραζει ADSL απο τις καμπινες (καφαο)

----------


## 21706

Η «φήμη» βγαίνει από αυτούς που ξέρουν κάτι παραπάνω 
αλλά τα στατιστικά που παραθέτεις τι σχέση έχουν με αυτό;

----------


## Lapetr

παιδιά άσχετο αλλά στα related videos της νέας διαφήμισης του ΟΤΕ, το youtube μου έβγαλε και αυτό -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo4LaXcERnA . Μάλλον θα έιχαν τον ίδιο σκηνοθέτη.

----------


## neshtar

> Η «φήμη» βγαίνει από αυτούς που ξέρουν κάτι παραπάνω 
> αλλά τα στατιστικά που παραθέτεις τι σχέση έχουν με αυτό;


ισως εχουν σχεση με το γεγονος οτι ειμαι σε ενεργη καμπινα και μεχρι να αγορασω VDSL επερνα ADSL απο το Α/Κ 3km μακρυα?

----------


## Polynomial

Πότε έκανες αίτηση και πότε ενεργοποιήθηκες αν επιτρέπεται?

----------


## neshtar

> Πότε έκανες αίτηση και πότε ενεργοποιήθηκες αν επιτρέπεται?


δευτερα αιτηση, σημερα ενεργοποιηση και παραλαβη μοντεμ




> Προς το παρόν δεν δίνει Fast Path μόνο Interleaved για vdsl. Υπομονή.


δε το χω πολυψαξει, αλλα το μοντεμ τουλαχιστον λεει οτι το upstream ειναι fastpath και το downstream ειναι interleaved, οποτε δε πρεπει να εχεις θεμα στο gaming

----------


## 21706

> ισως εχουν σχεση με το γεγονος οτι ειμαι σε ενεργη καμπινα και μεχρι να αγορασω VDSL επερνα ADSL απο το Α/Κ 3km μακρυα?


Και λοιπόν;

----------


## neshtar

> Και λοιπόν;


Και λοιπον το παρακατω, απο προσωπικη εμπειρια τουλαχιστον μετα απο μηνες σε ενεργη VDSL καμπινα, δεν ισχυει



> Αν η καμπίνα που συνδέεσαι τώρα εξοπλιστεί και
> ενεργοποιηθεί για vdsl θα δίνει και adsl.
> Δες πχ εδώ το δεύτερο μήνυμα.

----------


## grayden

Ξέρουμε γιατί ο ΟΤΕ δεν δίνει μεγαλύτερο upload?

----------


## 21706

> Και λοιπον το παρακατω, απο προσωπικη εμπειρια τουλαχιστον μετα απο μηνες σε ενεργη VDSL καμπινα, δεν ισχυει


Πώς το ξέρεις ότι είσαι μήνες σε ενεργή καμπίνα
και ότι δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα;

----------


## neshtar

> Πώς το ξέρεις ότι είσαι μήνες σε ενεργή καμπίνα
> και ότι δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα;


γειτονας ειχε πιλοτικο απο το καλοκαιρι?

----------


## Sovjohn

Μην λέμε τα ίδια. Ο VDSL εξοπλισμός (κατ' επέκταση οι καμπίνες) είναι backwards compatible με ADSL2+, όπως και ο ADSL2+ παίζει και με ADSL2 σκέτο, και με ADSL1, και με G.DMT, κτλ.

Δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι έχει νόημα εμπορικά για τον ΟΤΕ / για τον οποιονδήποτε βασικά, να "μετακινεί" πελάτες του από το Α/Κ σε ADSL mode σε καμπίνα "για να πιάνουν 24", καθώς κάθε φορά που γίνεται αυτό, χαραμίζει μία "πολύτιμη θέση" για κάποιον που θέλει π.χ. 50/5 ή 30/2.5 .

Σε extreme περιπτώσεις μπορεί να συμβεί, αλλά θα περίμενα να συμβεί αν, τι να σας πω, είχα ADSL με τεράστια απόσταση από το Α/Κ, όχι απλά 2-3 mbps το πολύ αλλά και με αποσυνδέσεις και προβλήματα, και προκειμένου να έχω σταθερή γραμμή + ικανοποιημένο πελάτη από την υπηρεσία, θα μπορούσε να μεταβληθεί και να πάει σε καμπίνα.

Αλλά σε στυλάκι "Πιάνω 5 mbps, πληρώνω 24" (δεν πληρώνει κανείς εγγυημένα 24, μην τα ξαναλέμε), "μετακινήστε με σε καμπίνα or else", δεν το βλέπω πιθανό, εκτός αν ο ΟΤΕ ή ο οποιοσδήποτε θελήσει να ασκήσει ευρυζωνική κοινωνική πολιτική (εδώ γελάμε...)  :Wink:

----------


## neshtar

> Μην λέμε τα ίδια. Ο VDSL εξοπλισμός (κατ' επέκταση οι καμπίνες) είναι backwards compatible με ADSL2+, όπως και ο ADSL2+ παίζει και με ADSL2 σκέτο, και με ADSL1, και με G.DMT, κτλ.
> 
> Δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι έχει νόημα εμπορικά για τον ΟΤΕ / για τον οποιονδήποτε βασικά, να "μετακινεί" πελάτες του από το Α/Κ σε ADSL mode σε καμπίνα "για να πιάνουν 24", καθώς κάθε φορά που γίνεται αυτό, χαραμίζει μία "πολύτιμη θέση" για κάποιον που θέλει π.χ. 50/5 ή 30/2.5 .
> 
> Σε extreme περιπτώσεις μπορεί να συμβεί, αλλά θα περίμενα να συμβεί αν, τι να σας πω, είχα ADSL με τεράστια απόσταση από το Α/Κ, όχι απλά 2-3 mbps το πολύ αλλά και με αποσυνδέσεις και προβλήματα, και προκειμένου να έχω σταθερή γραμμή + ικανοποιημένο πελάτη από την υπηρεσία, θα μπορούσε να μεταβληθεί και να πάει σε καμπίνα.
> 
> Αλλά σε στυλάκι "Πιάνω 5 mbps, πληρώνω 24" (δεν πληρώνει κανείς εγγυημένα 24, μην τα ξαναλέμε), "μετακινήστε με σε καμπίνα or else", δεν το βλέπω πιθανό, εκτός αν ο ΟΤΕ ή ο οποιοσδήποτε θελήσει να ασκήσει ευρυζωνική κοινωνική πολιτική (εδώ γελάμε...)


μα δεν ειναι μονο το εμπορικο, ειναι και θεμα ΕΕΤΤ. Αλλο το miniDSLAM που βαζει ο οτε εδω και κει και αλλο το να μοιραζει καμπινατο ADSL στους πελατες του παντου χωρις να εχουν και οι εναλλακτικοι προσβαση. Ο ορισμος μονοπωλιακης πρακτικης ειναι αυτο, σιγα μη τον αφηνε η ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## Sovjohn

Όταν το πρωτοείδα σαν πρακτική είπα "Ναι, δεν στέκει ρυθμιστικά". Σήμερα, με δεδομένο ότι έχει θεσμοθετηθεί ο υποβρόχος και το VPU, δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος ("θεωρητικά" θα μπορούσε κάποιος πάροχος να πληρώνει VPU ή οτιδήποτε ανάλογο και να δίνει ADSL2+ - φυσικά εμπορικά και πάλι δεν στέκει καθώς οι τιμές, από πλευράς παγίων, είναι χώμα.)

Θυμίζω ότι με κόστος LLU στα 8 Ε ή πόσο είναι τώρα άνευ ΦΠΑ, δηλαδή πάνω από 9.8 με ΦΠΑ, διατίθενται υπηρεσίες στα 16 και 17, και όχι, δεν είναι κάποιο σοβαρό ποσό το <10 Ε για να πάρει κάποιος internet, ρεύμα, διαχειριστικά κόστη παρόχου, υποστήριξη, κτλ. Κοινώς αν όλοι απλά έβαζαν φραγή εισερχομένων και εξερχομένων κλήσεων σε αυτά τα πακέτα, θα έβαζαν μέσα τον πάροχο. Το κέρδος είναι μόνο από εισερχόμενη και κυρίως εξερχόμενη τηλεφωνία, όπως συμβαίνει σε όλα τα πακέτα δηλαδή.

----------


## emeliss

> Όταν το πρωτοείδα σαν πρακτική είπα "Ναι, δεν στέκει ρυθμιστικά". Σήμερα, με δεδομένο ότι έχει θεσμοθετηθεί ο υποβρόχος και το VPU, δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος ("θεωρητικά" θα μπορούσε κάποιος πάροχος να πληρώνει VPU ή οτιδήποτε ανάλογο και να δίνει ADSL2+ - φυσικά εμπορικά και πάλι δεν στέκει καθώς οι τιμές, από πλευράς παγίων, είναι χώμα.)


Νομίζω πως το VPU είναι μόνο για υπηρεσίες VDSL. Για ADSL υπάρχει το παλιό ΑΡΥΣ.

----------


## dimpoly

καμια ιδεα πως κανουμε port forward στο modem που δινει ο οτε ZXDSL 931VII ? στο netgear που ειχα κανενα προβλημα, εδω ειναι πολυ μπερδεμενα.

----------


## stefkon

> 3 routers εχω παιξει και τα 3 attenuation 13 μου βγαζουν 
> 
> τολμω να πω οτι ισως ειναι η μοναδικη μετρηση που ειναι σταθερη απο μηχανημα σε μηχανημα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> το θεμα ειναι οτι κανονικα μπορει καποιος να πιασει τα 50 σε αποσταση του ενος χιλιομετρου
> 
> 
> ...



Σε άσχετο\η έπεσες.
Μια χαρά μπορείς να βάλεις και 50, αν η απόσταση σου είναι 1 χλμ, πόσο μάλιστα αν είσαι 500+ μέτρα.
*Με την προϋπόθεση πάντα ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα καλωδίου.*
Όσον αφορά τα ρούτερς, η μέτρηση εξαρτάται από το chipset που έχουν (π.χ. Broadcom, Infineon κ.τ.λ) καθώς και πόσο καλά συνεργάζονται με το DSLAM που είσαι ενεργοποιημένος.
Υπάρχουν διάφοροι παράγοντες που παίζουν ρόλο, δεν χρειάζεται να αναφερθούν, *αξιόπιστη είναι η μέτρηση που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ και κανένας άλλος προς το παρόν.*

----------


## Sovjohn

> Νομίζω πως το VPU είναι μόνο για υπηρεσίες VDSL. Για ADSL υπάρχει το παλιό ΑΡΥΣ.


Ναι ισχύει αυτό, απλά το παλιό ΑΡΥΣ απαιτεί και την παλιά ΟΚΣΥΑ και πάει λέγοντας, και δε νομίζω να συνδέεται σε καμπίνα επ' ουδενί. Τέλος πάντων, είναι θεωρητική συζήτηση περισσότερο, απλά για να μην έχει παράλογες ελπίδες κάποιος που έχει καμπίνα κοντά μεν, αλλά δεν θέλει VDSL δε.

----------


## emeliss

> καμια ιδεα πως κανουμε port forward στο modem που δινει ο οτε ZXDSL 931VII ? στο netgear που ειχα κανενα προβλημα, εδω ειναι πολυ μπερδεμενα.


Σελίδα 88
http://oteshop.ote.gr/storefront/tem...idioHrisis.pdf

----------


## neshtar

> καμια ιδεα πως κανουμε port forward στο modem που δινει ο οτε ZXDSL 931VII ? στο netgear που ειχα κανενα προβλημα, εδω ειναι πολυ μπερδεμενα.


Κανε κλικ στο application και μετα απο κατω στο Port forwarding




> Σε άσχετο\η έπεσες.
> Μια χαρά μπορείς να βάλεις και 50, αν η απόσταση σου είναι 1 χλμ, πόσο μάλιστα αν είσαι 500+ μέτρα.
> *Με την προϋπόθεση πάντα ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα καλωδίου.*
> Όσον αφορά τα ρούτερς, η μέτρηση εξαρτάται από το chipset που έχουν (π.χ. Broadcom, Infineon κ.τ.λ) καθώς και πόσο καλά συνεργάζονται με το DSLAM που είσαι ενεργοποιημένος.
> Υπάρχουν διάφοροι παράγοντες που παίζουν ρόλο, δεν χρειάζεται να αναφερθούν, *αξιόπιστη είναι η μέτρηση που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ και κανένας άλλος προς το παρόν.*


εμενα ο ΟΤΕτζης μου ειπε οτι για αρχη 50ρια δινουν μονο απο καμπινα, οχι απο Α/Κ. 50ρια απο Α/Κ αργοτερα.

----------


## dimpoly

αυτο κανω, αλλα το remote desktop δεν ανταποκρινεται με τιποτα. βαζω τα dyndns settings μου ανοιγω και την πορτα στο port forward αλλα τιποτα.
καμια ιδεα κανεις ?

----------


## neshtar

> αυτο κανω, αλλα το remote desktop δεν ανταποκρινεται με τιποτα. βαζω τα dyndns settings μου ανοιγω και την πορτα στο port forward αλλα τιποτα.
> καμια ιδεα κανεις ?


εσωτερικα, χωρις virtual host, σου ανοιγει?

----------


## stefkon

> Μου ήρθε και εμένα, δεν τερματίζει αλλα δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να δηλώσω βλάβη:
> 
> Link Status 	Connected
> Modulation Type 	VDSL2
> Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	2495/26512 kbps
> Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	4892/25868 kbps
> Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	18/8.6 dB
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 	0/0 dB
> Output Power (Up/Down) 	3.9/14.5 dBm
> ...


Κοίταξε την καλωδίωση σου.
Το καλώδιο πρέπει να είναι UTP CAT 6.

----------


## emeliss

> αυτο κανω, αλλα το remote desktop δεν ανταποκρινεται με τιποτα. βαζω τα dyndns settings μου ανοιγω και την πορτα στο port forward αλλα τιποτα.
> καμια ιδεα κανεις ?


Δες στο παρακάτω αν έχει καμιά παρόμοια επιλογή anti-attacking ή κλείσε τελείως το firewall για δοκιμή,
WIND VDSL, ZTE ZXDSL 913 wii και port forwarding

----------


## Archon

Κανονικα τα καφαο που βαζουν δεν εχουν τον ιδιο αριθμο πορτων που ειχαν και τα προηγουμενα? Γιατι αν εχουν τοτε απο κανενα δεν θα λειψει πορτα για να συνδεθει στο vdsl γιατι καποια στιγμη ολοι θα παμε εκει μιας και το adsl δεν θα δινεται εμπορικα και θα εχουν μονο οσοι εχουν "ξεμεινει" σε αυτο. Οποτε γιατι δεν μας συνδεουν ολους στις πορτες και οποιος θελει παιρνει. Ελπιζω να εγινα σαφης.

----------


## panoc

> Κοίταξε την καλωδίωση σου.
> Το καλώδιο πρέπει να είναι UTP CAT 6.


ε ;;;;;;

----------


## emeliss

> Κανονικα τα καφαο που βαζουν δεν εχουν τον ιδιο αριθμο πορτων που ειχαν και τα προηγουμενα? Γιατι αν εχουν τοτε απο κανενα δεν θα λειψει πορτα για να συνδεθει στο vdsl γιατι καποια στιγμη ολοι θα παμε εκει μιας και το adsl δεν θα δινεται εμπορικα και θα εχουν μονο οσοι εχουν "ξεμεινει" σε αυτο. Οποτε γιατι δεν μας συνδεουν ολους στις πορτες και οποιος θελει παιρνει. Ελπιζω να εγινα σαφης.


Τα προηγούμενα δεν είχαν πόρτες. Ήταν απλοί κατανεμητές με καλώδια.

----------


## dimpoly

οχι, αν βαζω τα settings σωστα.
protocol tcp/udp
wan start/end port 3389
lan start/end port 3389
wan connection το ονομα της συνδεσης
και το lan host addess μου

----------


## 21706

> ... μιας και το adsl δεν θα δινεται εμπορικα ...


Αλλά πώς θα δίνεται;

----------


## neshtar

> Κανονικα τα καφαο που βαζουν δεν εχουν τον ιδιο αριθμο πορτων που ειχαν και τα προηγουμενα? Γιατι αν εχουν τοτε απο κανενα δεν θα λειψει πορτα για να συνδεθει στο vdsl γιατι καποια στιγμη ολοι θα παμε εκει μιας και το adsl δεν θα δινεται εμπορικα και θα εχουν μονο οσοι εχουν "ξεμεινει" σε αυτο. Οποτε γιατι δεν μας συνδεουν ολους στις πορτες και οποιος θελει παιρνει. Ελπιζω να εγινα σαφης.


τα εχεις μπερδεψει. Τα παλια καφαο ειχαν απλους καταναμητες για το χαλκο Και η συνδεση data γινοταν στο Α/Κ. Τα καινουργια εχουν καταναμητες και ενα dslam για τις συνδεσεις data. Ενα καφαο μπορει να παρει και 500 συνδεσεις χαλκου. Δε νομιζω οτι τα dslam μπορουν να σηκωσουν 500 συνδεσεις data.

----------


## Archon

> Αλλά πώς θα δίνεται;


Καποια στιγμη σε 6 μηνες? 1, 2 χρονια θα λεμε π.χ. double play και θα εννοουμε τηλεφωνια και vdsl, οχι adsl οπως τωρα. Αυτο εννοω.




> τα εχεις μπερδεψει. Τα παλια καφαο ειχαν απλους καταναμητες για το χαλκο Και η συνδεση data γινοταν στο Α/Κ. Τα καινουργια εχουν καταναμητες και ενα dslam για τις συνδεσεις data. Ενα καφαο μπορει να παρει και 500 συνδεσεις χαλκου. Δε νομιζω οτι τα dslam μπορουν να σηκωσουν 500 συνδεσεις data.


Δεν το πολυκαταλαβα αλλα αν αυτο δεν μπορει να γινει τοτε πως θα μπορει να δωσει 500 vdsl αν αυτο χρειαστει?

----------


## dimpoly

protocol tcp/udp
wan start/end port 3389
lan start/end port 3389
wan connection το ονομα της συνδεσης
και το lan host addess μου 

firewall και anti hacking protection off και τα 2

----------


## neshtar

> οχι, αν βαζω τα settings σωστα.
> protocol tcp/udp
> wan start/end port 3389
> lan start/end port 3389
> wan connection το ονομα της συνδεσης
> και το lan host addess μου


σωστες ειναι (lan host adress του υπολογιστη τον οποιο θελεις να κανεις remote admin ετσι? Και αυτος ο υπολογιστης εχει καρφωτη IP οχι DHCP)

δοκιμασες την προταση του emeliss? (Security -> Firewall και να κλεισεις το Anti-Hacking Protection)?

----------


## mdd.45

επειδη το manual για το port forward λεει απλα τη μεταφραση των αγγλικων :P δωστε μια screenshot με μια επιτυχημενη ρυθμιση, μιας και εγω ακομα δεν εχω δοκιμασει να κανω καποια θυρα forward αλλα καποια στιγμη θα χρειαστει.

----------


## Sinnerman

Ηρθε το ZTE,  αλλα...... ##%^}^^ εχει ξεσκιστει στα restart, ειμαι ο μονος γκαντεμης?

----------


## dimpoly

ναι σε ολα και τα security ολα κλειστα off

----------


## emeliss

> Δεν το πολυκαταλαβα αλλα αν αυτο δεν μπορει να γινει τοτε πως θα μπορει να δωσει 500 vdsl αν αυτο χρειαστει?


Αν χρειαστεί θα την βρουν την άκρη.

----------


## 21706

> Καποια στιγμη σε 6 μηνες? 1, 2 χρονια θα λεμε π.χ. double play και θα εννοουμε τηλεφωνια και vdsl, οχι adsl οπως τωρα. Αυτο εννοω.


Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να επεκταθεί το vdsl σε όλες 
τις καμπίνες που υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα.
Δεν νομίζω ότι θα γίνει ποτέ...

----------


## poussou

Και εμένα αν και είμαι κάτω απο χιλιόμετρο απο το Α/Κ μου είπαν μονο μεχρι 30αρα....

Εγώ πιστεύω ίσως το κάνουν για να μην τους σπαμε τα @@@ αν συνχρονίζεται πχ στα 35
ενω εχουμε ψωνισει 50αρα....

----------


## incisiv

> Ηρθε το ZTE,  αλλα...... ##%^}^^ εχει ξεσκιστει στα restart, ειμαι ο μονος γκαντεμης?


Το ιδιο και το δικο μου,θα μου φερει ο τεχνικος του πΟΤΕ αλλο σε δυο εργασιμες.Γκαντεμια με το κινεζικο μαραφετι.Καθε 1 λεπτο κανει restart και δεν συχρονιζει.Υπαρχει στην αγορα κανενα modem vdsl2?

----------


## stefkon

> Ηρθε το ZTE,  αλλα...... ##%^}^^ εχει ξεσκιστει στα restart, *ειμαι ο μονος γκαντεμης?*





> *Το ιδιο και το δικο μου,*θα μου φερει ο τεχνικος του πΟΤΕ αλλο σε δυο εργασιμες.Γκαντεμια με το κινεζικο μαραφετι.Καθε 1 λεπτο κανει restart και δεν συχρονιζει.Υπαρχει στην αγορα κανενα modem vdsl2?


Να κάνετε  :Bless:   :Razz:

----------


## droulas13

Απέξω από το σπίτι μου βγάλαν το παλιό καφάο και βάλανε ενα με μεγεθος τουλάχιστον 3 φορές μεγαλύτερο. Dslam μυρίζει το θέμα?

----------


## stefkon

> Και εμένα αν και είμαι κάτω απο χιλιόμετρο απο το Α/Κ μου είπαν μονο μεχρι 30αρα....
> 
> Εγώ πιστεύω ίσως το κάνουν για να μην τους σπαμε τα @@@ αν συνχρονίζεται πχ στα 35
> ενω εχουμε ψωνισει 50αρα....


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι φήμη ή όχι, αλλά λένε ότι *από Α/Κ προς το παρόν δίνουν μόνο 30, αργότερα θα δώσουν 50.*
Μόνο από ΚΑΦΑΟ δίνουν 50.
Ας το επιβεβαιώσουν οι "ΟΤΕΤΖΗΔΕΣ".

----------


## Georgevtr

> Και εμένα αν και είμαι κάτω απο χιλιόμετρο απο το Α/Κ μου είπαν μονο μεχρι 30αρα....
> 
> Εγώ πιστεύω ίσως το κάνουν για να μην τους σπαμε τα @@@ αν συνχρονίζεται πχ στα 35
> ενω εχουμε ψωνισει 50αρα....


Λάθος τα έμαθες ή στα είπαν. Απαραίτητη προυπόθεση (αυτή τη στιγμή) για να "παίξει" σωστά η 50αρα- να συγχρονίσεις ΕΩΣ 50, είναι να βρίσκεσαι ΕΩΣ 400-500 μέτρα από το Α/Κ. Οπότε εάν εσύ είσαι στα 700-800 Μέτρα πολύ απλά δεν... θα πληρώνεις 50αρα και θα έχεις 30αρα, οπότε.. :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι φήμη ή όχι, αλλά λένε ότι *από Α/Κ προς το παρόν δίνουν μόνο 30, αργότερα θα δώσουν 50.*
> Μόνο από ΚΑΦΑΟ δίνουν 50.
> Ας το επιβεβαιώσουν οι "ΟΤΕΤΖΗΔΕΣ".


Δεν είμαι ΟΤΕτζής αλλά ραδιοαρβύλα μυρίζει...
Γνωρίζεις πολλές εταιρίες να μη θέλουν υψηλά πάγια, ενώ μπορούν να σου προσφέρουν την υπηρεσία;

----------


## NexTiN

> τα εχεις μπερδεψει. Τα παλια καφαο ειχαν απλους καταναμητες για το χαλκο Και η συνδεση data γινοταν στο Α/Κ. Τα καινουργια εχουν καταναμητες και ενα dslam για τις συνδεσεις data. Ενα καφαο μπορει να παρει και 500 συνδεσεις χαλκου. Δε νομιζω οτι τα dslam μπορουν να σηκωσουν 500 συνδεσεις data.


Στην υλοποίηση που γίνεται τώρα με τα mini-DSLAM η τηλεφωνία έρχεται απο το Α/Κ και στο mini-DSLAN γίνεται η σύνδεση της πόρτας ADSL / VDSL.Ένα DSLAM / MSAN SUBRACK παίρνει μέχρι και 16 κάρτες + συνήθως 3 διαχείρισης (στην περίπτωση των mini-DSLAM δεν χρειάζονται κάρτες POTS στην καμπίνα, οπότε και όλες είναι DATA).Κάθε κάρτα μπορεί να έχει 48 ή 72 πόρτες (με απλά μαθηματικά) μπορείς να δεις ότι άνετα εξυπηρετούνται πάνω απο 500 πελάτες.

----------


## neshtar

> Στην υλοποίηση που γίνεται τώρα με τα mini-DSLAM η τηλεφωνία έρχεται απο το Α/Κ και στο mini-DSLAN γίνεται η σύνδεση της πόρτας ADSL / VDSL.Ένα DSLAM / MSAN SUBRACK παίρνει μέχρι και 16 κάρτες + συνήθως 3 διαχείρισης (στην περίπτωση των mini-DSLAM δεν χρειάζονται κάρτες POTS στην καμπίνα, οπότε και όλες είναι DATA).Κάθε κάρτα μπορεί να έχει 48 ή 72 πόρτες (με απλά μαθηματικά) μπορείς να δεις ότι άνετα εξυπηρετούνται πάνω απο 500 πελάτες.


εγω ηξερα οτι τα alcatel που βαζει ο ΟΤΕ στις υπαιθριες σηκωνουν μεχρι 4 καρτες (192 VDSL Ports)

----------


## NexTiN

> εγω ηξερα οτι τα alcatel που βαζει ο ΟΤΕ στις υπαιθριες σηκωνουν μεχρι 4 καρτες (192 VDSL Ports)


Έχεις δίκιο και σε αυτό απλά είναι μόνο VDSL SUBRACK και το κάνουν διότι 192 πελάτες VDSL νομίζω είναι πολλοί.Οι πελάτες ADSL θα εξυπηρετηθούν απο άλλο SUBRACK στην ίδια καμπίνα.Επίσης παίζει ρόλο η χωρητικότητα του συγκεκριμένου KV (αριθμό ζευγών) και άν έχει μπει 2φυλλη ή 3φυλλη καμπίνα.

----------


## neshtar

> Έχεις δίκιο και σε αυτό απλά είναι μόνο VDSL SUBRACK και το κάνουν διότι 192 πελάτες VDSL νομίζω είναι πολλοί.Οι πελάτες ADSL θα εξυπηρετηθούν απο άλλο SUBRACK στην ίδια καμπίνα.Επίσης παίζει ρόλο η χωρητικότητα του συγκεκριμένου KV (αριθμό ζευγών) και άν έχει μπει 2φυλλη ή 3φυλλη καμπίνα.


σε τριφυλλη μπορει  να μπει 2ο subrack. σε διφυλλη δε μπαινει που να το πας στα weight watchers. Το θεμα ειναι εχει κανενα κινητρο να τα κανει ολα αυτα ο ΟΤΕ? Για να κερδισει τι ? Να βαλει το adsl2 του να ανταγωνιζεται το 30ρι vdsl του? Ισως σε κανα δυο τρια χρονια που πλεων θα ανοιξει ολο το φασμα του vdsl2 (100ρι) τοτε να εχει νοημα (VDSL 50ρι/100ρι - ADSL 20ρι) ... αλλα μεχρι να εχει το penetration που θελει σε vdsl2 εγω δε βρισκω το λογο να το κανει

----------


## Kostas7GTR

> Κοίταξε την καλωδίωση σου.
> Το καλώδιο πρέπει να είναι UTP CAT 6.


Αν ενοείς το καλώδιο απο το κουτι της πολυκατικοιας ως τον πρώτο που μένω χλωμό μιας και είναι 30 χρονών. Πιστέυεις εκέι είναι το πρόβλημα? Μπορώ το σκ να πάω το modem κάτω να κάνω μία μέτρηση...

----------


## neshtar

> Αν ενοείς το καλώδιο απο το κουτι της πολυκατικοιας ως τον πρώτο που μένω χλωμό μιας και είναι 30 χρονών. Πιστέυεις εκέι είναι το πρόβλημα? Μπορώ το σκ να πάω το modem κάτω να κάνω μία μέτρηση...


δε χρειαζεσαι cat6 δε ξερω απο που του ηρθε αυτο. Αν μπορεις να το συνδεσεις στον κατανεμητη θα βοηθησει να δεις αν οντως εχεις θεμα εσωτερικης καλoδιωσης/θορυβου αλλα μη τρελαθουμε κι ολας οτι θελει cat6

----------


## Kostas7GTR

Παίζει να έχω πρόβλημα στα καλώδια και μιλάω όχι στο σπίτι? (Το σκ θα δοκιμάσω το Modem στον κατανεμητή)Είμαι 120μ απο τον Οτε σε ευθεία γραμμή και στα καλώδια όταν ήμουν με ADSL στο 13888 μου είπαν ότι είμαι 380μ. Λογικό να μην πίανει ούτε τα 30 για αρχή ? Να το δηλώσω βλάβη ?

----------


## diamalan

Link Status 	Connected
Modulation Type 	VDSL2
Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	4997/49998 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	49655/141116 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	29.8/31.7 dB
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 	0/0 dB
Output Power (Up/Down) 	-13.8/8.1 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down) 	Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth (Up/Down) 	1/263
Interleave Delay (Up/Down) 	0/10 ms
INP (Up/Down) 	0/1 symbols
Profile 	17a
LinkEncap 	G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/0
FEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/0
HEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/0

Είμαι καλά πιστεύω.... παίρνω απο ΚΑΦΑΟ στα 20 μετρα.

----------


## poussou

Ερώτηση....

Το DSL που δίνει τώρα ο ΟΤΕ είναι VDSL ή VDLS2 ;;;

Άν είναι το πρώτο.....ΓΙΑΤΙ ;;;;;;;

Όπου και να διαβάσω λένε ότι έχουν διαφορα στην απόσταση...

Here is a little comparison of more recent flavors of DSL

    ADSL has speeds up to 8 Mbps downstream and 1 Mbps upstream. Can be deployed from Central office and has a range of 15,000 feet and longer.
    ADSL2+ has a maximum speed of 25 Mbps downstream and 1 Mbps upstream. Can be deployed from Central office and has a range of 15,000 feet and longer
    VDSL , some chipsets that use the optional spectrum of 30 MHz can do 100 Mbps downstream and 50 Mbps upstream. Current carriers include NTT, KDDI, Korea Telecom, and Softbank BB of Japan. Has a range of about 5,000 feet
    VDSL2 has speeds of 100 Mbps downstream and 100 Mbps upstream. Has a range of about 12000


Θεωρητικά το καταλαβαίνω τα παραπάνω,αλλά όπως λεει το VDSL2 έχει σχεδόν την "ακτινα" του ADSL2...

Τί ισχύει τελικά ;

----------


## apostolt

> Ερώτηση....
> 
> Το DSL που δίνει τώρα ο ΟΤΕ είναι VDSL ή VDLS2 ;;;
> 
> Άν είναι το πρώτο.....ΓΙΑΤΙ ;;;;;;;
> 
> Όπου και να διαβάσω λένε ότι έχουν διαφορα στην απόσταση...
> 
> Here is a little comparison of more recent flavors of DSL
> ...



Ακριβως στο απο πανω σου ποστ κοιτα το modulation type.

----------


## vassman

Τελικά καταλήξαμε, ότι προς το παρόν η υπηρεσία δεν είναι διαθέσιμη στην περιοχή μου (Ν.Ψυχικό).  :Mad:

----------


## nnn

VDSL2 δίνει βρε παιδιά, χαλαρώστε λίγο και για άλλη μια φορά
Η VDSL ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΑΛΛΩΤΗ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΟΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΚΗ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΩΣΗ, ΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ MODEM ΜΕΣΟΛΑΒΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΑΔΙ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ, ΜΕ ΚΑΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΝΩΣΕΙΣ, ΚΑΚΕΣ ΠΡΙΖΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ DUPLEX ΕΠΑΝΩ, ΘΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΙΣΜΟ.

ΕΧΩ VDSL ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 11 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑ

----------


## Trooper

Χτες ηρθε το ZTE, το κουμπωσα πάνω στο απογευμα που γύρισα σπίτι και μπαμ, 49998/4999  :Very Happy: 

Κατεβάζει με 5.7-5.8mb/sec, δεν εχω δει αποσυνδέσεις μέχρι τώρα, το ping ειναι λιγάαακι πιο πάνω απο πρίν αλλα δε με χαλάει.

----------


## ThReSh

> VDSL2 δίνει βρε παιδιά, χαλαρώστε λίγο και για άλλη μια φορά
> Η VDSL ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΑΛΛΩΤΗ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΟΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΚΗ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΩΣΗ, ΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ MODEM ΜΕΣΟΛΑΒΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΑΔΙ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ, ΜΕ ΚΑΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΝΩΣΕΙΣ, ΚΑΚΕΣ ΠΡΙΖΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ DUPLEX ΕΠΑΝΩ, ΘΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΙΣΜΟ.
> 
> ΕΧΩ VDSL ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 11 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑ


τα 30db snr πιο πάνω (post 745) λάθος ένδειξη του router?

----------


## Sovjohn

> τα 30db snr πιο πάνω (post 745) λάθος ένδειξη του router?


Όχι. Απλά η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή πιάνει ακόμα περισσότερη ταχύτητα, αν δεν ήταν σε fixed 50ρι προφίλ. Πιθανώς να έπιανε ας πούμε, δεν ξέρω, 80 ή 100 Mbps. Τα πακέτα που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι τα μέγιστα δυνατά της τεχνολογίας.

----------


## neshtar

και γω γυρω στο 40 SNR εχω .. το μεγιστο που μπορει να δωσει η καμπινα ειναι 120/50 οποτε στο 50/5 σου περισευει SNR

----------


## ThReSh

> Όχι. Απλά η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή πιάνει ακόμα περισσότερη ταχύτητα, αν δεν ήταν σε fixed 50ρι προφίλ. Πιθανώς να έπιανε ας πούμε, δεν ξέρω, 80 ή 100 Mbps. Τα πακέτα που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι τα μέγιστα δυνατά της τεχνολογίας.





> και γω γυρω στο 40 SNR εχω .. το μεγιστο που μπορει να δωσει η καμπινα ειναι 120/50 οποτε στο 50/5 σου περισευει SNR


ήταν λίγο ρητορική η ερώτηση, λόγω συζήτησης με τον nnn σε άλλο topic για το snr  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

:Razz: 

Λοιπόν όποιος ανεβάζει στατιστικά με πάνω από 35 συγχρονισμό, θα τρώει ban  :onetooth: 

Μεγειά, ωραία νούμερα, αν θέλετε τρέξτε αυτό http://www.adslgr.com/forum/download...o=file&id=1922
να πάρουμε μια πιο καλή εικόνα των γραμμών σας.

----------


## manuel

ξέρει να μου πει κανένας οι VDSL γραμμές τι συμπεριφορά έχουν σε online gaming?
είμαι με ON τώρα και αν και ήταν μια χαρά μεχρι τώρα το τελευταίο διάστημα έχω θεματάκια και λέω να κοιτάξω προς ΟΤΕ πλευρά (έστω και απλό 24 connex).

τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου είναι:
Upload:  987 Kbps.
Download:  13158 Kbps.

Noise Margin upstream 11DB
Noise Margin downstream 7DB
Attenuation upstream 11 DB
Attenuation upstream 17 DB

ευχαριστώ!

----------


## mdd.45

Καταφερε κανεις που αρχικα τον συνδεσαν με ταχυττητα πιο κατω απο τα ονομαστικα 30 (οπως εγω πχ  :Sad:  ), να κανει καποια αλλαγη (ή να εγινε καποια αλλαγη απο το τεχνικο του οτε) και τελικα να συχρονιζει σε πιο ψηλα νουμερα πλεον? Δωστε λεπτομεριες....

----------


## balander

> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι φήμη ή όχι, αλλά λένε ότι *από Α/Κ προς το παρόν δίνουν μόνο 30, αργότερα θα δώσουν 50.*
> Μόνο από ΚΑΦΑΟ δίνουν 50.
> Ας το επιβεβαιώσουν οι "ΟΤΕΤΖΗΔΕΣ".


Οχι, υπάρχει 50αρα απο κέντρο (φιλου μου). Βεβαια οχι Αθηνα αλλα επαρχια (παιζει να ναι και ο μονος που εβαλε vdsl  :Razz:  )

----------


## dimpoly

παιδιά όποιος έχει κάνει port forward και του δουλεύουν στο modem του ΟΤΕ, ας ανεβάσει ένα screenshot γιατί υπάρχει λίγο μπλέξιμο

----------


## aniko61

Αν σε βοηθάει σου βάζω την εικόνα για port forwarding. Το καλό είναι ότι υποστηρίζει και port forwarding με MAC address πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει σημασία κάθε φορά που αλλάζει IP ο server σου. Αυτό βλέπει πάντα την MAC address σου και ανοίγει αντίστοιχα τις πόρτες μιας και η MAC address δεν αλλάζει ποτέ.

----------


## dimpoly

> Αν σε βοηθάει σου βάζω την εικόνα για port forwarding. Το καλό είναι ότι υποστηρίζει και port forwarding με MAC address πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει σημασία κάθε φορά που αλλάζει IP ο server σου. Αυτό βλέπει πάντα την MAC address σου και ανοίγει αντίστοιχα τις πόρτες μιας και η MAC address δεν αλλάζει ποτέ.


οποτε αντι για την ip του υπολογιστη βαζεις το mac address του ?

----------


## aniko61

Ακριβώς. Με την προυπόθεση ότι θα τσεκάρεις το Enable MAC mapping.

----------


## dimpoly

> Ακριβώς. Με την προυπόθεση ότι θα τσεκάρεις το Enable MAC mapping.


οκ, μια χαρα.
αυτο που εχω προβλημα και δεν ανταποκρίνεται είναι το port forward για το remote desktop με dyndns
στο netgear που είχα πριν σε adsl δούλευε μια χαρα.
καμια ιδεα ?

----------


## aniko61

> οκ, μια χαρα.
> αυτο που εχω προβλημα και δεν ανταποκρίνεται είναι το port forward για το remote desktop με dyndns
> στο netgear που είχα πριν σε adsl δούλευε μια χαρα.
> καμια ιδεα ?


Δοκίμασες να ανοίξεις την πόρτα 3389 TCP και όχι μέσω Dyndns? Και χωρίς firewall?

----------


## dimpoly

> Δοκίμασες να ανοίξεις την πόρτα 3389 TCP και όχι μέσω Dyndns? Και χωρίς firewall?


ναι το δοκιμασα και σαν πορτα 3389 TCP και τιποτα, το δοκιμασα και σαν dyndns και παλι τιποτα
firewall off και anti hacking... off

----------


## stefkon

> Λάθος τα έμαθες ή στα είπαν. *Απαραίτητη προυπόθεση (αυτή τη στιγμή) για να "παίξει" σωστά η 50αρα- να συγχρονίσεις ΕΩΣ 50, είναι να βρίσκεσαι ΕΩΣ 400-500 μέτρα από το Α/Κ.* Οπότε εάν εσύ είσαι στα 700-800 Μέτρα πολύ απλά δεν... θα πληρώνεις 50αρα και θα έχεις 30αρα, οπότε..


Αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει.
Μια χαρά παίζει η 50 μέχρι και 1 Km, με την προϋπόθεση να μην υπάρχει "πρόβλημα" με το καλώδιο.






> Δεν είμαι ΟΤΕτζής αλλά ραδιοαρβύλα μυρίζει...
> Γνωρίζεις πολλές εταιρίες να μη θέλουν υψηλά πάγια, ενώ μπορούν να σου προσφέρουν την υπηρεσία;


Αν κάποιος ξεπερνάει το 1Km, απλά δεν του δίνουν VDSL.

----------


## sierra

Μολις Συνδεθηκα.!!! Η πρωτη 50αρα στου Ζωγραφου(απο καμπινα).
Η γραμμη τερματιζει..

----------


## stefkon

> Αν ενοείς το καλώδιο απο το κουτι της πολυκατικοιας ως τον πρώτο που μένω χλωμό μιας και είναι 30 χρονών. Πιστέυεις εκέι είναι το πρόβλημα? Μπορώ το σκ να πάω το modem κάτω να κάνω μία μέτρηση...


Το VDSL λόγω των υψηλών συχνοτήτων θέλει και αντίστοιχη καλωδίωση, για να μην έχεις "απώλειες".
Ανεξαρτήτως αν βρίσκεται εκεί η όχι το πρόβλημα, καλό είναι να κάνεις την αλλαγή σε UTP CAT 6.

----------


## sierra

Link Status

Connected 



Modulation Type

VDSL2



Actual Rate (Up/Down)

4997/49998 kbps



Attainable Rate (Up/Down)

46796/103348 kbps



Noise Margin (Up/Down)

29.8/25.8 dB 



Line Attenuation (Up/Down)

0/0 dB 



Output Power (Up/Down)

-2.4/13.7 dBm 



Data Path (Up/Down)

Fast/Interleaved



Interleave Depth (Up/Down)

1/263



Interleave Delay (Up/Down)

0/10 ms



INP (Up/Down)

0/1 symbols 



Profile

17a



LinkEncap

G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM



CRC Errors (Up/Down)

0/0



FEC Errors (Up/Down)

0/16



HEC Errors (Up/Down)

0/0

----------


## emeliss

> Αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει.
> Μια χαρά παίζει η 50 μέχρι και 1 Km, με την προϋπόθεση να μην υπάρχει "πρόβλημα" με το καλώδιο.


Οριακά παίζει σε αυτή την απόσταση, όχι μια χαρά.

----------


## stefkon

> δε χρειαζεσαι cat6 δε ξερω απο που του ηρθε αυτο. Αν μπορεις να το συνδεσεις στον κατανεμητη θα βοηθησει να δεις αν οντως εχεις θεμα εσωτερικης καλoδιωσης/θορυβου αλλα μη τρελαθουμε κι ολας οτι θελει cat6



Καλά άστο.
Στο VDSL χρειάζεται καλωδίωση cat 6 εξαιτίας των υψηλών συχνοτήτων και παρεμβολών.

----------


## 21706

> Καλά άστο.
> Στο VDSL χρειάζεται καλωδίωση cat 6 εξαιτίας των υψηλών συχνοτήτων και παρεμβολών.


Κάποιο λινκ;

----------


## stefkon

> Οριακά παίζει σε αυτή την απόσταση, όχι μια χαρά.


Για αυτό ανάφερα να μην υπάρχει "πρόβλημα" με το καλώδιο.
Αναφέρομαι από το Α/Κ μέχρι το σπίτι ή από το ΚΑΦΑΟ (αν έχει οπτική) μέχρι το σπίτι.
Φυσικά εννοείται ότι και στο σπίτι θα έχεις καλή καλωδίωση.
Επηρεάζει η "ποιότητα" του καλωδίου, αν είναι "κολλημένο" κάπου κ.τ.λ.
Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση (αν έχεις προβλήματα) ούτε σε ..............  500 μέτρα δεν θα έχεις VDSL, αλλά ADSL.

----------


## incisiv

Απιστευτα ατυχος.Εχω ενεργοποιηθει απο Τεταρτη πρωι,το ρουτερ που μου στειλανε χτες  χαλασμενο.Επισης το ρουτερ που εφεραν οι τεχνικοι του οτε σημερα και αυτο χαλασμενο.Και τα δυο κανουν reboot μονα τους και το φωτακι που λεει dsl ποτε δεν αναψε.Τωρα απο Δευτερα και βλεπουμε.

----------


## DarkSky

> Καλά άστο.
> Στο VDSL χρειάζεται καλωδίωση cat 6 εξαιτίας των υψηλών συχνοτήτων και παρεμβολών.


Το VDSL άντε να πάει μέχρι τα 30 Mhz, το CAT6, χαράμιζεται... Με ένα CAT5e μια χαρά κάνεις δουλειά..

----------


## stefkon

> Το VDSL άντε να πάει μέχρι τα 30 Mhz, το CAT6, χαράμιζεται... Με ένα CAT5e μια χαρά κάνεις δουλειά..


Και όμως.
Σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις που είχαν καλώδιο CAT5e (δεν είχαν πρόβλημα) δεν συγχρόνιζαν στα 35 ή 50, αλλά πολύ κάτω.
Με αλλαγή σε CAT6 ήρθαν στο μέγιστο.
Υπήρξαν και κάποιες περιπτώσεις που με CAT5e συγχρόνισε κοντά στα 35.
Αναφέρομαι στο VDSL της CYTA. 
"Οριακά" είναι με το CAT5e.
Ναι ξέρω ότι και με CAT5e θα κάνεις την δουλειά σου στο VDSL, αλλά όπως φάνηκε *δεν την κάνεις*.
Οπότε βάζεις CAT6 και ξεμπερδεύεις.

----------


## neshtar

> Καλά άστο.
> Στο VDSL χρειάζεται καλωδίωση cat 6 εξαιτίας των υψηλών συχνοτήτων και παρεμβολών.


cat 5e εχω και μια χαρα δουλευει το VDSL. Να το ξηλωσω να περασω cat 6 η να παρω το βιβλιο γκινες να βαλουν τη μουτσουνα μου εξωφυλο που καταφερα να περασω 50ρι VDSL σε Cat5 ? 

σσ του εκδοτη : 
ITU-T G.993.2 συχνοτητα = 30 mhz
Cat5e συχνοτητα μεχρι 100 mhz
Cat 6 συχνοτητα μεχρι 250 mhz
Cat 6a συχνοτητα μεχρι 500 mhz

για να μη λετε οτι αρλουμπα σας κατεβει στο κεφαλι

----------


## stefkon

> cat 5e εχω και μια χαρα δουλευει το VDSL. Να το ξηλωσω να περασω cat 6 η να παρω το βιβλιο γκινες να βαλουν τη μουτσουνα μου εξωφυλο που καταφερα να περασω 50ρι VDSL σε Cat5 ? 
> 
> σσ του εκδοτη : 
> ITU-T G.993.2 συχνοτητα = 30 mhz
> Cat5e συχνοτητα μεχρι 100 mhz
> Cat 6 συχνοτητα μεχρι 250 mhz
> Cat 6a συχνοτητα μεχρι 500 mhz
> 
> για να μη λετε οτι αρλουμπα σας κατεβει στο κεφαλι


Ότι πεις εσύ.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Διάβασε το παραπάνω ποστ.   :Wink:

----------


## Polynomial

> Μολις Συνδεθηκα.!!! Η πρωτη 50αρα στου Ζωγραφου(απο καμπινα).
> Η γραμμη τερματιζει..


Πότε ενεργοποιήθηκες? Για πόσο ήσουν χωρίς νετ και τηλ (ή δεν το κατάλαβες καν ότι άλλαξε)?

----------


## neshtar

> Ότι πεις εσύ. 
> Διάβασε το παραπάνω ποστ.


διαβασε εσυ το παραπανω ποστ, σου ειπα πια ειναι τα στανταρντ, το Cat 5e τα υπερκαλυπτει. Τωρα αμα εσενα ο μπαρμπας σου ειχε χιλιοκομμενο 5e και τωρα νομιζει οτι ηθελε cat 6 για VDSL τι να σου πω εγω? Οτι εχεις δικιο? Αφου δεν εχεις.

----------


## atticus000

εγω ειμαι ακομα με adsl2 με το zte που μου στειλανε , δευτερα πρωι πρωι εκανα αιτηση και μαλιστα ημουν ηδη σε καινουργια καμπινα ΟΤΕ . τοσο δυσκολο ειναι να με περασουν σε προφιλ 17α  :Mad:

----------


## sierra

> Πότε ενεργοποιήθηκες? Για πόσο ήσουν χωρίς νετ και τηλ (ή δεν το κατάλαβες καν ότι άλλαξε)?


Αιτηση την Δευτερα , σημερα παραλαβη router και συνδεση ταυτοχρονα.
Τα παιδια του ΟΤΕ ευγενεστατα και μαλιστα ανεβηκαν σπιτι και σεταραμε την συνδεση.
Ηταν η πρωτη 50αρα και για αυτους.
Δεν εμεινα καθολου χωρις συνδεση..

----------


## aragorn

Ο κινέζος παίζει σε adsl?
Αν παίζει να τον βάλω και να βγάλω το 585, περιμένοντας την ενεργοποίηση.
Και μια ερώτηση για τα καλώδια: Πρέπει να ξηλωθεί η υπάρχουσα cat5e και να περαστεί cat6 από το κουτί του ΟΤΕ και σε όλο το σπίτι;

----------


## stefkon

> διαβασε εσυ το παραπανω ποστ, σου ειπα πια ειναι τα στανταρντ, το Cat 5e τα υπερκαλυπτει. Τωρα αμα εσενα ο μπαρμπας σου ειχε χιλιοκομμενο 5e και τωρα νομιζει οτι ηθελε cat 6 για VDSL τι να σου πω εγω? Οτι εχεις δικιο? Αφου δεν εχεις.



Κάνε τον κόπο να διαβάσεις, πριν γράψεις ότι να ναι.   :Whistle: 
Τα standard τα ξέρω.   :Wink:

----------


## Polynomial

> Αιτηση την Δευτερα , σημερα παραλαβη router και συνδεση ταυτοχρονα.
> Τα παιδια του ΟΤΕ ευγενεστατα και μαλιστα ανεβηκαν σπιτι και σεταραμε την συνδεση.
> Ηταν η πρωτη 50αρα και για αυτους.
> Δεν εμεινα καθολου χωρις συνδεση..


Έχω παραλάβει από χθες router και η αναμονή με σκοτώνει. Thanks.

----------


## apostolt

> Έχω παραλάβει από χθες router και η αναμονή με σκοτώνει. Thanks.


Me too.Κατι παιζει με Ζωγραφου και δεν  ενεργοποιουν γρηγορα μου φαινεται.

----------


## neshtar

> Κάνε τον κόπο να διαβάσεις, πριν γράψεις ότι να ναι.  
> Τα standard τα ξέρω.


ασε με μωρε, αοριστιες τυπου μηχανικος ειμαι σου κολλησε το βεντιλατερ και το αμορτισερ πρεπει ν αλλαξεις μηχανη ειναι αυτα που εγραψες. Το cat 5e απο το cat 6 δεν εχουν καμια απολυτος διαφορα στην "ποιοτητα" της συνδεσης σου. Το VDSL δε παει στα 95mhz να πεις ειναι "οριακα" οπως λες εσυ για το cat 5e, μεχρι 30 παει. Αμα το καλωδιο σου ειναι σαπιο ειτε cat 5e ειτε cat 6a προβληματα θα εχεις. Αμα το καλωδιο σου ειναι καθαρο το cat 5e σε υπερσουπερντουπερ καλυπτει.

σσ πως ξερεις τα στανταρντ και μας λες οτι




> Καλά άστο.
> Στο VDSL χρειάζεται καλωδίωση cat 6 εξαιτίας των υψηλών συχνοτήτων και παρεμβολών.


ποιες υψηλες συχνοτητες? τα 30mhz ?

τεσπα. τελος απο μενα. καλη συνεχεια στο cat 6 crusade σου




> Ο κινέζος παίζει σε adsl?
> Αν παίζει να τον βάλω και να βγάλω το 585, περιμένοντας την ενεργοποίηση.
> Και μια ερώτηση για τα καλώδια: Πρέπει να ξηλωθεί η υπάρχουσα cat5e και να περαστεί cat6 από το κουτί του ΟΤΕ και σε όλο το σπίτι;


παιζει μια χαρα adsl

Και οχι. Καλωδια ξηλωνεις αν ειναι προβληματικα, κομμενα, τσακισμενα. Αν τα καλωδια σου ειναι οκ μια χαρα παιζει το VDSL, 50ρι, απο καμπινα σε cat 5e

----------


## atticus000

> Ο κινέζος παίζει σε adsl?
> Αν παίζει να τον βάλω και να βγάλω το 585, περιμένοντας την ενεργοποίηση.
> Και μια ερώτηση για τα καλώδια: Πρέπει να ξηλωθεί η υπάρχουσα cat5e και να περαστεί cat6 από το κουτί του ΟΤΕ και σε όλο το σπίτι;


ναι απλα πρεπει να πας Νetwork /WAN / DSL WAN Connection και να βαλεις ADSL2+_connx και Νetwork /WAN / xDSL Modulation τικαρε μονο το ADSL_2plus (G.992.5)

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχω παραλάβει από χθες router και η αναμονή με σκοτώνει. Thanks.


εμενα να δεις , και ημουν ηδη σε new καμπινα οτε

----------


## aragorn

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
Θα δοκιμάσω το βράδυ.

----------


## 21706

> Ότι πεις εσύ. 
> Διάβασε το παραπάνω ποστ.


Εκτός από το παραπάνω ποστ έχεις κανένα λινκ 
που να υποστηρίζει αυτά που λες;

----------


## Sovjohn

Αν κάποιος δεν έχει ούτε CAT 5 ούτε CAT6 και έχει καλά στατιστικά με ADSL, πρέπει να αλλάξει όταν βάλει VDSL? Σε εμένα αναφέρομαι, που εξ' όσων ξέρω δεν έχω κανενός είδους CAT αλλά πιάνω (στο διαμέρισμα) σχεδόν όσο και στον κατανεμητή στο υπόγειο (100-200 kbps διαφορά, φυσιολογική δηλαδή). Help?  :Razz:

----------


## nasaud

Εμένα μου είπαν ότι δεν έχουν πόρτες ελευθερες για 50αρά...  :Sad:

----------


## 21706

> Αν κάποιος δεν έχει ούτε CAT 5 ούτε CAT6 και έχει καλά στατιστικά με ADSL, πρέπει να αλλάξει όταν βάλει VDSL? Σε εμένα αναφέρομαι, που εξ' όσων ξέρω δεν έχω κανενός είδους CAT αλλά πιάνω (στο διαμέρισμα) σχεδόν όσο και στον κατανεμητή στο υπόγειο (100-200 kbps διαφορά, φυσιολογική δηλαδή). Help?


Δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις τίποτα. Άσε τους
άλλους να λένε ό,τι τους κατέβει.

----------


## stefkon

> ασε με μωρε, αοριστιες τυπου μηχανικος ειμαι σου κολλησε το βεντιλατερ και το αμορτισερ πρεπει ν αλλαξεις μηχανη ειναι αυτα που εγραψες. Το cat 5e απο το cat 6 δεν εχουν καμια απολυτος διαφορα στην "ποιοτητα" της συνδεσης σου. Το VDSL δε παει στα 95mhz να πεις ειναι "οριακα" οπως λες εσυ για το cat 5e, μεχρι 30 παει. Αμα το καλωδιο σου ειναι σαπιο ειτε cat 5e ειτε cat 6a προβληματα θα εχεις. Αμα το καλωδιο σου ειναι καθαρο το cat 5e σε υπερσουπερντουπερ καλυπτει.
> 
> σσ πως ξερεις τα στανταρντ και μας λες οτι
> 
> 
> 
> ποιες υψηλες συχνοτητες? τα 30mhz ?
> 
> τεσπα. τελος απο μενα. καλη συνεχεια στο cat 6 crusade σου.



 :Wall:  :Wall:  :Wall: 
Ότι μα ότι να ναι.  :Wall:  :Wall: 
Σε αφήνω στο παραλήρημα σου, δεν παλεύεσαι με τίποτα.  :hello: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν κάποιος δεν έχει ούτε CAT 5 ούτε CAT6 και έχει καλά στατιστικά με ADSL, πρέπει να αλλάξει όταν βάλει VDSL? Σε εμένα αναφέρομαι, που εξ' όσων ξέρω δεν έχω κανενός είδους CAT αλλά πιάνω (στο διαμέρισμα) σχεδόν όσο και στον κατανεμητή στο υπόγειο (100-200 kbps διαφορά, φυσιολογική δηλαδή). Help?


Αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα, *δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι*. 

*Spoiler:*




			Μας δουλεύεις εεεεε.  :Whistle:

----------


## neshtar

> Αν κάποιος δεν έχει ούτε CAT 5 ούτε CAT6 και έχει καλά στατιστικά με ADSL, πρέπει να αλλάξει όταν βάλει VDSL? Σε εμένα αναφέρομαι, που εξ' όσων ξέρω δεν έχω κανενός είδους CAT αλλά πιάνω (στο διαμέρισμα) σχεδόν όσο και στον κατανεμητή στο υπόγειο (100-200 kbps διαφορά, φυσιολογική δηλαδή). Help?


το ξερω οτι το λες για πλακα, αλλα ναι αμα εχεις σουπερ παλιο τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο εσωτερικα απο τον κατανεμητη στο modem παιζει και να μη δουλευει το VDSL (ενω το ADSL να δουλευει μια χαρα) ... τα παλια cat 3 παιζουν μεχρι 16mhz, το μισο απο οτι χρειαζεται η VDSL αλλα το τετραπλασιο απο οτι χρειαζεται η ADSL2+

----------


## farcry

αφηστε τις γατες επιτελους και πιαστε τους σκυλους

- - - Updated - - -




> το ξερω οτι το λες για πλακα, αλλα ναι αμα εχεις σουπερ παλιο τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο εσωτερικα απο τον κατανεμητη στο modem παιζει και να μη δουλευει το VDSL (ενω το ADSL να δουλευει μια χαρα) ... τα παλια cat 3 παιζουν μεχρι 16mhz, το μισο απο οτι χρειαζεται η VDSL αλλα το τετραπλασιο απο οτι χρειαζεται η ADSL2+



ωπα κατσε αυτο πως θα το βρουμε? λες και μενα να ειναι ετσι και να μην πιασω vdsl ενω μου ειπαν οτι γινεται?

----------


## 21706

Ας δούμε τι λέει και ο ΟΤΕ:

Διαθέτω σύνδεση ΟΤΕ Conn-x ADSL. Για την εγκατάσταση του ΟΤΕ Conn-x VDSL
απαιτείται αλλαγή της εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης στο χώρο μου;
Όχι. Συστήνεται όμως να συνδέσετε το νέο ασύρματο εξπλισμό στην κύρια
τηλεφωνική πρίζα του σπιτιού σας.

----------


## farcry

ενταξει τοτε ειμαι καλυμμενος. εαν κατι γινει και δεν παιξει λογω της καλωδιωσης θα δεχτουν να με πισωγυρισουν σε ADSL χωρις προστιμο και τετοια γιατι θα ειναι δικο τους σφαλμα στο FAQ του ΟΤΕ

----------


## 21706

> ενταξει τοτε ειμαι καλυμμενος. εαν κατι γινει και δεν παιξει λογω της καλωδιωσης θα δεχτουν να με πισωγυρισουν σε ADSL χωρις προστιμο και τετοια γιατι θα ειναι δικο τους σφαλμα στο FAQ του ΟΤΕ


Μπα, μην είσαι τόσο αισιόδοξος :Smile:

----------


## stefkon

> αφηστε τις γατες επιτελους και πιαστε τους σκυλους
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ωπα κατσε αυτο πως θα το βρουμε? λες και μενα να ειναι ετσι και να μην πιασω vdsl ενω μου ειπαν οτι γινεται?


Θα το καταλάβεις αν έχεις πρόβλημα.  :Razz: 
Πέρα από την πλάκα, αν είναι CAT cable, γράφει πάνω στο καλώδιο τι CAT είναι.
Ο Sovjohn κάνει "πλάκα".

----------


## farcry

καλα ενταξει. θα φαει προστιμο για παραπλανηση του κοινου απο την επιτροπη αμα κανεις καταγγελια

περαν τουτου οπως βλεπω απο τα χαρακτηριστικα το VDSL 2 δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα για 30 και 50 mbps 




- - - Updated - - -

ξερει τι λεει ο οτε  :Wink:

----------


## stefkon

> ενταξει τοτε ειμαι καλυμμενος. εαν κατι γινει και δεν παιξει λογω της καλωδιωσης θα δεχτουν να με πισωγυρισουν σε ADSL χωρις προστιμο και τετοια γιατι θα ειναι δικο τους σφαλμα στο FAQ του ΟΤΕ


Αν το πρόβλημα είναι στην καλωδίωση του σπιτιού σου, το πρόβλημα είναι δικό σου και όχι του ΟΤΕ.  :Wink:

----------


## farcry

> Αν το πρόβλημα είναι στην καλωδίωση του σπιτιού σου, το πρόβλημα είναι δικό σου και όχι του ΟΤΕ.



το ανεφερα για το εαν ειναι παλιο και τι συχνοτητες υποστηριζει. οχι εαν εχει χαλασει, ειναι κομμενο και τετοια.

εαν παιζεις κανονικα με ADSL2+ και η γραμμη σου ειναι αστερι με βαση το dmt tool (οπως εμενα) δε θα εχεις θεμα για το VDSL2 επειδη το καλωδιο ειναι παλιο και δεν υποστηριζει τη μεγιστη συχνοτητα του VDSL2

----------


## stefkon

> το ανεφερα για το εαν ειναι παλιο και τι συχνοτητες υποστηριζει. οχι εαν εχει χαλασει, ειναι κομμενο και τετοια.
> 
> εαν παιζεις κανονικα με ADSL2+ και η γραμμη σου ειναι αστερι με βαση το dmt tool (οπως εμενα) δε θα εχεις θεμα για το VDSL2 επειδη το καλωδιο ειναι παλιο και δεν υποστηριζει τη μεγιστη συχνοτητα του VDSL2


Δες την απάντηση του neshtar στο ποστ 795.

----------


## farcry

ναι αυτο λεω. τα 50 τα πιανεις με 8.5MHz. ποσο δε μαλλον τα 30 που εβαλα εγω οπου αναλογικα τα πιανεις στα 5MHz

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω το παρελαβα σημερα

παραγγελια πιλοτικου VDSL2+ απο ΟΤΕ (13888) στις 22/11/2012 αναμενομενη παραλαβη στις 27/11/2012 
διακοπη τηλεφωνικης συνδεσης και συνδεσης με το ιντερνετ στις 27/11/2012
αναμενομενη παραλαβη στις 29/11/2012 (ασυνενοησια ΟΤΕ με ΕΛΤΑ) παραδοθηκε στα κεντρικα ΕΛΤΑ - Courrier στις 29/11/2012)
παραλαβη στις 30/11/2012 (μοντελο για PSTN τηλεφωνικη συνδεση) αποτελεσμα διαχωριστης και φιλτρο (VDSL) αχρηστα...
συνενοηση με τεχνικο/εμπορικο τμημα τεχνικη υποστηριξη για το πιλοτικο πακετο (210 6798909) και με διαβεβαιωσαν οτι παιζει (ετσι ακυρωσω εκ νεου αποστολη μοντελου για ISDN τηλεφωνικη συνδεση) συνδεση του παρων εξοπλισμου

ολα οκ για το δοκιμαστικο 50αρι VDSL2+

περιοχη παγκρατι (αθηνα)

ετσι το συνδεσα με το διαχωριστη (ISDN) που ειχα απο το ADSL2+ ZTE Vx10 W300B και αφου εβαλα τα στοιχεια συνδεσης συγχρονιζει ανω των 42Mbps DOWN και 4.9Mbps UP (σχετικα καλα)

αντε με το καλο να μπουν οι νεες καμπινες...γιατι υποθετω οτι ειμαι συνδεμενος με Α/Κ και οχι καμπινα (καθως δεν ανακαλυψα καμια κοντα μου ακομα...)

----------


## Sovjohn

Η ερώτηση μου ήταν μισή πλάκα και μισή σοβαρή  :Razz: 

Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος: Το VDSL2 ως πρωτόκολλο έχει κάποιες Χ συχνότητες. Προφανώς όσο μεγαλώνει η ταχύτητά του (ας πούμε, στα...100 Mbps που μπορεί να φτάσει στο μέλλον), απαιτείται και καλύτερη καλωδίωση σε σχέση με κάποια πιθανή καλή γραμμή ADSL, διότι τα...100 δεν είναι ούτε 10 ούτε 20.

Όμως, στην δική μου περίπτωση ADSL, η πολυκατοικία μου είναι όντως παλιά, απλά η γραμμή μου δεν είναι 30ετίας (νομίζω εγκαταστάθηκε το 1999, αλλά δε γνωρίζω με τι καλώδιο στον τοίχο / κτλ). Τα στατιστικά μου σε ADSL είναι εξαιρετικά για την περιοχή, και δεν χρησιμοποιώ κανένα ειδικό καλώδιο και μέσα στο σπίτι. Θα 'άντεχα' να αλλάξω το καλώδιο από την πρίζα στο router με κάτι καλύτερο του απλού τηλεφωνικού, αλλά αν θα έπρεπε να αλλάξω το καλώδιο από το υπόγειο ως την πρίζα, θα ήταν μία Α διαδικασία παραπάνω.

Μάλλον ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να το καταλάβω αυτό θα είναι, αφού αποκτήσω VDSL, και κάνω και δοκιμές, να δω τότε αν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη απώλεια του αναμενόμενου (τουλάχιστον για τα 30-35 Mbps που ενδιαφέρουν - τα περισσότερα είναι άπιαστα, ακόμα και αν η ADSL μου έχει τώρα >20 Mbps, γιατί δεν απέχω και...100 μ. από το Α/Κ).

Αυτά. Για πλάκα ρώτησα, αλλά υπάρχει και ένα λογικό υπόβαθρο!  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

> το ξερω οτι το λες για πλακα, αλλα ναι αμα εχεις σουπερ παλιο τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο εσωτερικα απο τον κατανεμητη στο modem παιζει και να μη δουλευει το VDSL (ενω το ADSL να δουλευει μια χαρα) ... τα παλια cat 3 παιζουν μεχρι 16mhz, το μισο απο οτι χρειαζεται η VDSL αλλα το τετραπλασιο απο οτι χρειαζεται η ADSL2+


Για καθαρά τυπικούς λόγους να διορθώσουμε αυτό. Οι γραμμές μεταφοράς πχ το συνεστραμμένο ζεύγος δεν βάζουν τοίχος από μια συχνότητα και μετά. Έχουν μια συγκεκριμένη καμπύλη και η εξασθένιση αυξάνει με την συχνότητα. Έτσι τα κλασσικά τηλεφωνικά καλώδια είχαν τυπικές τιμές 2-3dB στο 1MHz, 8-9dB στα 8MHz, 13-14dB στα 16MHz (όλα αυτά στα 100m) και οι μετρήσεις σταματούσαν εκεί γιατί δεν προοριζόταν για τέτοιες χρήσεις. Προφανώς θα αυξάνει η εξασθένιση από εκεί και πέρα αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει υποχρεωτικά πως είναι περιοχή μη εκμεταλεύσιμη ή ότι χρειάζεται να πας εκεί. Εξάλλου τα καλώδια του δικτύου τηλεφωνίας δεν είναι ούτε cat5 ούτε cat6.

----------


## Manara

Μια και πιάσαμε τα καλώδια να κάνω μόνο μια, δύο παρατηρήσεις.

Καλά είναι τα καλής ποιότητας καλώδια (Cat5, Cat6 κλπ) αλλά η αναβάθμιση τους (από τον κατανεμητή του κτιρίου ως την πρίζα/πρίζες) απαιτεί έξοδα και πιθανώς μερεμέτια.

Ειδικά στις πολυκατοικίες και ανάλογα με το διαμέρισμα σε πολλές περιπτώσεις η αναβάθμιση τους είναι πολύ δύσκολη ή και αδύνατη, οπότε υπάρχει μόνο η λύση της εξωτερικής γραμμής η οποία όμως και αυτή παρουσιάζει δυσκολίες και πολλές φορές είναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να μπει (για τεχνικούς και μη λόγους ή και για συνδυασμό και των δύο).

Άσε που πολλές φορές η όλη διαδικασία δεν συμφέρει και οικονομικά, ειδικά στις μέρες μας.

----------


## Aris1

και σε μένα τα ίδια περιμένω τηλ απο 13888

----------


## 21706

> ...γιατι υποθετω οτι ειμαι συνδεμενος με Α/Κ και οχι καμπινα (καθως δεν ανακαλυψα καμια κοντα μου ακομα...)


 Σε ποια απόσταση είσαι από το κέντρο;

----------


## Zer0c00L

περιπου στα 500μ (λεει το τεχνικο τμημα που με μετρησαν)

λενε οτι αντεχει η γραμμη και την 50αρα και την 30αρα

(Υ.Σ ξερει κανεις πως απενεργοποιεις το TIMEOUT στο interface του ρουτερ να μην σε πεταει και να πρεπει να κανεις Login ξανα και αν υπαρχει για αυτο κανενα ROUTER TRAFFIC MONITOR)

γενικα οτι ξερετε πειτε μου

Α το προβλημα με καποιες PORTS ισχυει και σε αυτο (δεν μου ανοιγουν) για πειτε μου ρε παιδια αυτο το ANTIHACK - FIREWALL χρειαζεται να το εχω ενεργο?

----------


## hell00

Στατιστικα με το ZTE του ΟΤΕ

Link Status 	Connected
Modulation Type 	VDSL2
Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	4997/49998 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	47777/111340 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	29.9/25.2 dB
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 	0/0 dB
Output Power (Up/Down) 	-7.4/9.6 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down) 	Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth (Up/Down) 	1/263
Interleave Delay (Up/Down) 	0/10 ms
INP (Up/Down) 	0/1 symbols
Profile 	17a
LinkEncap 	G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/0
FEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/864
HEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/0

συνδεομαι σε ΚΑΦΑΟ

----------


## Zer0c00L

αυτα τα στατιστικα μου ειπαν απο ΟΤΕ αν... συνδεθω σε ΚΑΦΑΟ

προς το παρων ειμαι σε Α/Κ λενε...

ελπιζω στο μελλον...η μεχρι να γινω

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μάλλον ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να το καταλάβω αυτό θα είναι, αφού αποκτήσω VDSL, και κάνω και δοκιμές, να δω τότε αν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη απώλεια του αναμενόμενου (τουλάχιστον για τα 30-35 Mbps που ενδιαφέρουν - τα περισσότερα είναι άπιαστα, ακόμα και αν η ADSL μου έχει τώρα >20 Mbps, γιατί δεν απέχω και...100 μ. από το Α/Κ).
> 
> Αυτά. Για πλάκα ρώτησα, αλλά υπάρχει και ένα λογικό υπόβαθρο!


Ας έρθει πρώτα το vdsl
Μετά συνδέεις το router στο σπίτι και στον κατανεμητή και κάνεις μετρήσεις. Η διαφορά θα σου δείξει αν χρειάζεται να πειράξεις την εσωτερική καλωδίωση ή όχι

----------


## odys2008

Πάντως δεν είναι καλό να αλλαζονται τα τηλεφωνικά καλώδια, με δικτύου γιατί υπάρχει διαφορετική (συγχωρέστε με για τα αγγλικά) surge impedance. Με λίγα λόγια δημιουργείται ανακλάσεις στην γραμμή που προσθέτουν θόρυβο. Θα πρέπει η νέα καλωδίωση που θα μπεί να έχει την ίδια surge impedance. Και επίσης αν η νέα surge impedance είναι μικρότερη το transmission coefficient γίνεται <1 με αποτέλεσμα το σήμα στο νέο καλώδιο να έχει υποστεί σημαντική εξασθένιση από την ίδια την ένωση λόγ αλλαγής μέσου διάδοσης

----------


## mzmz

Σήμερα ήρθε και το δικό μου modem (η σύνδεση σε vdsl είχε γίνει από την Τρίτη), αν και το περίμενα από χθες και εγώ.

Φαίνεται πως έπεσα και εγώ σε προβληματικό (συνεχόμενες επανεκκινήσεις) αλλά κάπως έστρωσε για την ώρα και κατάφερα και μπήκα στο web interface του.

Τα στατιστικά:



Τα στατιστικά με το adsl modem:


(Πριν γίνει η αλλαγή σε vdsl είχα περίπου 1mbps πιο κάτω στο download.)


Συνδέομαι στο Α/Κ στη Σόλωνος απ'ότι έχω καταλάβει.

----------


## emeliss

> Πάντως δεν είναι καλό να αλλαζονται τα τηλεφωνικά καλώδια, με δικτύου γιατί υπάρχει διαφορετική (συγχωρέστε με για τα αγγλικά) surge impedance. Με λίγα λόγια δημιουργείται ανακλάσεις στην γραμμή που προσθέτουν θόρυβο. Θα πρέπει η νέα καλωδίωση που θα μπεί να έχει την ίδια surge impedance. Και επίσης αν η νέα surge impedance είναι μικρότερη το transmission coefficient γίνεται <1 με αποτέλεσμα το σήμα στο νέο καλώδιο να έχει υποστεί σημαντική εξασθένιση από την ίδια την ένωση λόγ αλλαγής μέσου διάδοσης


Χαρακτηριστική εμπέδηση στα ελληνικά;

----------


## odys2008

Χαρακτηριστική Αντίσταση θα έλεγα (δεν ξέρω τον όρο στα ελληνικά)

----------


## poussou

Έγινε η σύνδεση και τα....αποτελέσματα ειναι ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΤΙΚΑ....

Στην ουσία μια τρύπα στο νερό για μένα.

Τα στατιστικά είναι τα ακόλουθα.....  :Evil: 

Link Status 	Connected
Modulation Type 	VDSL2
Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	2495/26658 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	6228/27064 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	17.1/9.3 dB
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 	0/18 dB
Output Power (Up/Down) 	6.3/14.5 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down) 	Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth (Up/Down) 	1/137
Interleave Delay (Up/Down) 	0/10 ms
INP (Up/Down) 	0/0.5 symbols
Profile 	17a
LinkEncap 	G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/8
FEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/831
HEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/39

Για όποιους σκέφτονται να βάλουν VDSL και δέν είναι σε ΚΑΦΑΟ, για μένα είναι ανούσιο και θα απογοητευτούν.... :Thumb down:

----------


## 21706

> Έγινε η σύνδεση και τα....αποτελέσματα ειναι ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΤΙΚΑ....
> 
> Στην ουσία μια τρύπα στο νερό για μένα.
> 
> Τα στατιστικά είναι τα ακόλουθα..... 
> 
> Link Status 	Connected
> Modulation Type 	VDSL2
> Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	2495/26658 kbps
> ...


Πόσο απέχεις από το κέντρο Αγ. Παρασκευής;

----------


## poussou

Δέν είμαι Αγ.Παρασκευή.Δέν ξέρω γιατί λέει έτσι στο προφίλ μου...

Είμαι Χαλανδρι και 500-600 μέτρα απο τον ΟΤΕ.....  :Mad: 

@@@@@.....

----------


## stud1118

> Αν τα συγκρινεις με αυτα,καμια σχεση....
> 
> Link Status 	Connected
> Modulation Type 	VDSL2
> Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	2495/29999 kbps
> Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	51167/137076 kbps
> Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	31.6/32.2 dB
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 	0/0 dB
> Output Power (Up/Down) 	-10.9/4.1 dBm
> ...


Φίλε αν μπεις με telnet στο router και χαμηλώσεις το noise/snr margin κατα 20db, στα πόσα άραγε θα συγχρονίσεις, όταν έχεις attainable rate πάνω από 100Mbps ;;;

Τις εντολές για να χαμηλώσεις το snrm τις έχουμε. Δεν ξέρω αν δουλεύει το γνωστο user/pass του zte. Τι λες και συ zer0c00l ;

----------


## emeliss

Στα ίδια θα συγχρονίσει.

----------


## poussou

Δέν λέτε και πώς κατεβαίνει το SNR στο ΖΤΕ μπας και δούμε ασπρη μέρα ;;;

----------


## emeliss

> Δέν λέτε και πώς κατεβαίνει το SNR στο ΖΤΕ μπας και δούμε ασπρη μέρα ;;;


Δοκίμασε χωρίς τίποτα άλλο στην γραμμή παρά μόνο το ρούτερ και άσε τα παιχνίδια με το snr margin.

----------


## poussou

> Δοκίμασε χωρίς τίποτα άλλο στην γραμμή παρά μόνο το ρούτερ και άσε τα παιχνίδια με το snr margin.


Τί αλλο δηλαδή...Δέν έχω "κατι άλλο" στην γραμμή....

Να ξεφυσώσω το τηλέφωνο ; Αυτό εννοείς ;;

----------


## hackerneo

24576/1024 μια χαρά κλειδώνεις emeliss (άσχετο)  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

> Τί αλλο δηλαδή...Δέν έχω "κατι άλλο" στην γραμμή....
> 
> Να ξεφυσώσω το τηλέφωνο ; Αυτό εννοείς ;;


Τηλέφωνα, φίλτρα, τα πάντα πλην του ρούτερ.

- - - Updated - - -




> 24576/1024 μια χαρά κλειδώνεις emeliss (άσχετο)


Θα 'θελα. Το πακέτο είναι. Είμαι στα 8.

----------


## stud1118

> Δοκίμασε χωρίς τίποτα άλλο στην γραμμή παρά μόνο το ρούτερ και άσε τα παιχνίδια με το snr margin.


Στο ADSL μπορούσε να γίνει negotiation με τα κινέζικα DSLAM και να πειράξεις το snrm. Υπάρχει σχετικό νήμα για το zte zxv10 w300. http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...0-v-5-2/page17

Ρωτάω αν γίνεται το ίδιο ανάμεσα στα zte modem και τα γαλικά dslam

----------


## poussou

> Τηλέφωνα, φίλτρα, τα πάντα πλην του ρούτερ.


Ναι οκ το έκανα....Ουδεμία διαφορά...

Και το εκνευριστικότερο ΟΛΩΝ είναι που με περισσή χαρη η κυριούλα στο 13888
μου είπε οτι δέν γίνεται να βάλω 50αρα....ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ 30ΑΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΖΩ !!!!

Τσιτα τα γκαζια λεμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε...

Διαφορά σε download απο πρίν "μόλις" 1 MB/sec (απο 2 σε 3) και ping σε online games +30 msec απο πριν...

ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ !!!!  :Evil:

----------


## emeliss

> ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ !!!!


Αν δεν σε ικανοποιουν τα 26Mbps μπορείς να γυρίσεις σε adsl.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Ναι οκ το έκανα....Ουδεμία διαφορά...
> 
> Και το εκνευριστικότερο ΟΛΩΝ είναι που με περισσή χαρη η κυριούλα στο 13888
> μου είπε οτι δέν γίνεται να βάλω 50αρα....ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ 30ΑΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΖΩ !!!!
> 
> Τσιτα τα γκαζια λεμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε...
> 
> Διαφορά σε download απο πρίν "μόλις" 1 MB/sec (απο 2 σε 3) και ping σε online games +30 msec απο πριν...
> 
> ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ !!!!



Πόσο έπιανες με ADSL είπαμε?

Το 1 MB/s είναι ικανοποιητική διαφορά αν όντως έχεις τόση, δεν είναι καθόλου λίγο σαν αύξηση. Για τα ping, θεωρώ πιθανό όταν και αν σε αλλάξουν σε fastpath αν το επιτρέψουν, να μειωθεί κι άλλο η ταχύτητά σου (το fastpath πολύ σπάνια κλειδώνει όσο και το interleaved σε ονομαστικές τιμές).

----------


## poussou

> Αν δεν σε ικανοποιουν τα 26Mbps μπορείς να γυρίσεις σε adsl.


Δέν νομίζω ότι μπορώ πλέον...

Ετσι μου είχε πει και η κυριούλα στο 13888.

Οταν την ρώτησα τί γινεται αν χρονίσω στα πχ 25000 μου είπε ότι τότε ο ΟΤΕ έχει κανει το..."χρέος" του
και δέν δικαιολογούμαι να διαμαρτύρομαι....

Ας είναι καλά όλοι με τις τεζαρισμενες 50αρες που μας τσιγκλάνε....

Μιά χαρά ήμουν με το 20αρι στο ADSL....

Πάντως για όσους βιάστηκαν όπως εγώ...έχει να πέσει ΠΟΛΥ ΚΛΑΜΑ...

----------


## Sovjohn

Είδα πόσο είχες πριν. Δεν θεωρώ ότι θα είχες κάτι καλύτερο με 50ρα, γενικότερα για 50ρα με άνω των 300μ. δεν είναι ακριβώς το ευκολότερο πράγμα του κόσμου.

Πάντως αν πήγες από 19---> 26, και με 2.5 upload, είναι σαφής αναβάθμιση από πριν. Αν πάλι για κάποιο λόγο περίμενες ότι θα είχες 49999/4999 έστω και στο μέλλον, μπα (το upload ίσως, το download όχι).

----------


## poussou

> Πόσο έπιανες με ADSL είπαμε?
> 
> Το 1 MB/s είναι ικανοποιητική διαφορά αν όντως έχεις τόση, δεν είναι καθόλου λίγο σαν αύξηση. Για τα ping, θεωρώ πιθανό όταν και αν σε αλλάξουν σε fastpath αν το επιτρέψουν, να μειωθεί κι άλλο η ταχύτητά σου (το fastpath πολύ σπάνια κλειδώνει όσο και το interleaved σε ονομαστικές τιμές).


Χρόνιζα στα 19900 περίπου με download 2-2.1 MB/sec και ping 50 ms με servers UK....

Για μένα είναι αστεία η διαφορά του 1 MB/sec και ειδικά με όλο το "ντόρο" για super fast internet
και κουραφέξαλα...Η πας στα 50 και είσαι Θεός ή άστο στα 20....(για αυτούς που τα πιάνουν..).

"Καλύτερη" σύνδεση ;;; Ισως...ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ...ΟΧΙ....

----------


## emeliss

> Οταν την ρώτησα τί γινεται αν χρονίσω στα πχ 25000 μου είπε ότι τότε ο ΟΤΕ έχει κανει το..."χρέος" του
> και δέν δικαιολογούμαι να διαμαρτύρομαι....


Αν δεν σε ικανοποιεί κάλεσε 13888 και ζήτα να γυρίσεις σε adsl επειδή δεν είσαι ικανοποιημένος. Σκέψου το όμως. 26,6/2,5 είναι αυτά.

----------


## poussou

> Είδα πόσο είχες πριν. Δεν θεωρώ ότι θα είχες κάτι καλύτερο με 50ρα, γενικότερα για 50ρα με άνω των 300μ. δεν είναι ακριβώς το ευκολότερο πράγμα του κόσμου.
> 
> Πάντως αν πήγες από 19---> 26, και με 2.5 upload, είναι σαφής αναβάθμιση από πριν. Αν πάλι για κάποιο λόγο περίμενες ότι θα είχες 49999/4999 έστω και στο μέλλον, μπα (το upload ίσως, το download όχι).


Ρε παιδιά οκ..."αναβάθμιση" δέν είναι 7 Μbps όταν τοσα ΧΡΟΝΙΑ μας έχει βγεί η γλώσσα να περιμένουμε το VDSL....

Οσο για το upload μου είναι ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ αδιάφορο...Δέν έχω την σύνδεση για να "ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες" όπως είπε
χαριτωμένα η κυριούλα...ΧΑΛΑΡΑ γύρναγα στο 1 upload άν ήταν να έχω 50 download...(λέμε και κανα αστείο...).

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν δεν σε ικανοποιεί κάλεσε 13888 και ζήτα να γυρίσεις σε adsl επειδή δεν είσαι ικανοποιημένος. Σκέψου το όμως. 26,6/2,5 είναι αυτά.


Κοίτα όταν βλέπεις κατι τέζα συνδέσεις όπως κάποιες παραπανω...έ δέν είναι και να ενθουσιάζεσαι με αυτά τα νούμερα.

Περίμενα ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ να ειναι maxed η 30αρα...ΕΛΕΟΣ δηλαδή...Τόση συζήτηση και 24+3 Mbps ;;;

Υπάρχει κανας άλλος εδώ μέσα που άν πήγαινε απο 20 στα 27 θα ήταν χαρούμενος ;;

Μήπως φταίω εγώ ρε παιδιά....

- - - Updated - - -

Μήπως να δηλώσω καμια βλάβη ;;

Μπορεί να παίζει και κάτι ρε παιδια...

600-700 ΑΝΤΕ 800 μέτρα απο το Α/Κ και ούτε 30 ;;  :Sad:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Φίλε αν μπεις με telnet στο router και χαμηλώσεις το noise/snr margin κατα 20db, στα πόσα άραγε θα συγχρονίσεις, όταν έχεις attainable rate πάνω από 100Mbps ;;;
> 
> Τις εντολές για να χαμηλώσεις το snrm τις έχουμε. Δεν ξέρω αν δουλεύει το γνωστο user/pass του zte. Τι λες και συ zer0c00l ;


ατυχησαμε...δεν δουλευουν τα "κολπα" στο νεο ZTE αναμονη μηπως ο φιλος zardok βρει τιποτα...

----------


## Sovjohn

> Ρε παιδιά οκ..."αναβάθμιση" δέν είναι 7 Μbps όταν τοσα ΧΡΟΝΙΑ μας έχει βγεί η γλώσσα να περιμένουμε το VDSL....
> 
> Οσο για το upload μου είναι ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ αδιάφορο...Δέν έχω την σύνδεση για να "ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες" όπως είπε
> χαριτωμένα η κυριούλα...ΧΑΛΑΡΑ γύρναγα στο 1 upload άν ήταν να έχω 50 download...(λέμε και κανα αστείο...).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι. Δεν τρέχει τίποτα, απλά είχες στο μυαλό σου κάτι πολύ διαφορετικό όταν έκανες την αίτησή σου. Δηλαδή:

Όσοι είναι σε καμπίνες (αυτό είναι και το VDSL "σε όλο του μεγαλείο", αν θέλεις) απ' ότι είδα πιάνουν 50 Mbps και μάλιστα αν πιστέψω τα attainable speeds, θα μπορούσαν να είχαν στο απώτερο μέλλον και πάνω από 100 ίσως. Και φυσικά πολλαπλάσιο upload (το οποίο δεν διατίθεται εμπορικά διότι θα έπαυε η ανάγκη για μικρά μισθωμένα κυκλώματα...ή και μεγαλύτερα, που δεν τιμολογούνται σαφώς με 30-40 Ε το μήνα).

Τώρα, πέραν αυτού: Στο ADSL2+ το πρωτόκολλο δίνει "έως 24576" για την ακρίβεια, που προφανώς δεν τα πιάνουν παρά ελάχιστοι στο μέγιστο, και "έως 1.300" περίπου Kbps σε upload, γιατί το πρωτόκολλο δίνει βάση στο downstream και όχι στο upstream. Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις το upload φτάνει στα 2 (Annex M), αν και συνηθέστερα θυσιάζεται "κάτι" από το download κιόλας για να συμβεί αυτό.

Είναι προφανές ότι αν κάποιος δεν ενδιαφέρεται για:

Μεγαλύτερο upload (για παράδειγμα εκτός ΟΤΕ, σε Cyta ή Wind, προσφέρεται έως και 10 Mbps, καθόλου κακό νούμερο εφόσον "μέχρι χτες" το 2 ήταν το μέγιστο)Γενικά μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα από το ADSL (και με δεδομένο ότι 24 δεν έπιανε σχεδόν κανείς, θα μιλάγαμε για τουλάχιστον +5 ή +6 Mbps αυτομάτως για κάποιον που έπιανε προηγουμένως π.χ. 20000. Η ακόμα καλύτερα, κάποιος με την κατάλληλη απόσταση που έπιανε 16-17 θα μπορούσε να πάει στα 26-27).

...δεν έχει νόημα να βάλει και VDSL. Αν θυμάμαι καλά τις τιμές του ΟΤΕ, +5 € είναι το VDSL στο μικρό πακέτο, κόστος που φυσικά καλύπτει απόλυτα το παραπάνω upload καθώς και τα 5 έως και...10-12 Mbps που πιθανόν να πιάσει κάποιος σε VDSL. Στους εναλλακτικούς πλην Cyta (η οποία ελπίζω ότι θα κατεβάσει τις τιμές της πλέον) μιλάμε για +10 € για "ότι πιάσεις μέχρι 50/10", τιμή που θεωρώ τίμια για την διαφορά ταχύτητας. Και στον ΟΤΕ βέβαια τίμια είναι η ανάλογη τιμή, απλά με μικρότερο upload.

Είναι προφανές ότι όποιος είναι δίπλα στο Α/Κ ή σε καμπίνα και δει το "μαγικό" 49998/4999 θα έχει "πιάσει πλήρως τα λεφτά του", αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι το να πάει κάποιος ένα βήμα πιο πέρα από το ότι είχε σε ADSL δεν αξίζει...5 €. Μην λέμε και ότι θέλουμε.

Περιπτώσεις σαν του φίλτατου poussou απλά παρασύρονται από τον ενθουσιασμό τους βέβαια, αλλά εφόσον δεν χρειαζόταν το παραπάνω upload, υπήρχε σαφής "κίνδυνος" να ανέβουν τα ping ανάλογα της υλοποίησης, και τα +7 Mbps που αν κάποιος τα έπιανε σε ADSL πηγαίνοντας, ας πούμε, από τα 10.000 στα 17.000 θα έκανε "πάρτι", δεν έπρεπε να προχωρήσει η σύνδεση VDSL. Απλά και σταράτα, όπως στο ADSL πιάνουν πολύ λίγοι στατιστικά 18+ Mbps, έτσι και στο VDSL από Α/Κ πιάνουν πολύ λίγοι στατιστικά τα ανάλογα 40+ Mbps. The laws of physics.

----------


## poussou

> Ναι. Δεν τρέχει τίποτα, απλά είχες στο μυαλό σου κάτι πολύ διαφορετικό όταν έκανες την αίτησή σου. Δηλαδή:
> 
> Όσοι είναι σε καμπίνες (αυτό είναι και το VDSL "σε όλο του μεγαλείο", αν θέλεις) απ' ότι είδα πιάνουν 50 Mbps και μάλιστα αν πιστέψω τα attainable speeds, θα μπορούσαν να είχαν στο απώτερο μέλλον και πάνω από 100 ίσως. Και φυσικά πολλαπλάσιο upload (το οποίο δεν διατίθεται εμπορικά διότι θα έπαυε η ανάγκη για μικρά μισθωμένα κυκλώματα...ή και μεγαλύτερα, που δεν τιμολογούνται σαφώς με 30-40 Ε το μήνα).
> 
> Τώρα, πέραν αυτού: Στο ADSL2+ το πρωτόκολλο δίνει "έως 24576" για την ακρίβεια, που προφανώς δεν τα πιάνουν παρά ελάχιστοι στο μέγιστο, και "έως 1.300" περίπου Kbps σε upload, γιατί το πρωτόκολλο δίνει βάση στο downstream και όχι στο upstream. Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις το upload φτάνει στα 2 (Annex M), αν και συνηθέστερα θυσιάζεται "κάτι" από το download κιόλας για να συμβεί αυτό.
> 
> Είναι προφανές ότι αν κάποιος δεν ενδιαφέρεται για:
> 
> Μεγαλύτερο upload (για παράδειγμα εκτός ΟΤΕ, σε Cyta ή Wind, προσφέρεται έως και 10 Mbps, καθόλου κακό νούμερο εφόσον "μέχρι χτες" το 2 ήταν το μέγιστο)Γενικά μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα από το ADSL (και με δεδομένο ότι 24 δεν έπιανε σχεδόν κανείς, θα μιλάγαμε για τουλάχιστον +5 ή +6 Mbps αυτομάτως για κάποιον που έπιανε προηγουμένως π.χ. 20000. Η ακόμα καλύτερα, κάποιος με την κατάλληλη απόσταση που έπιανε 16-17 θα μπορούσε να πάει στα 26-27).
> ...


Είσαι ΣΩΣΤΟΤΑΤΟΣ...απλά όλα τα παραπάνω δέν..."χρυσώνουν το χάπι"....  :Sad: 

Εγώ θα ξαναπώ....ΜΗΝ ΒΙΑΖΕΣΤΕ και μήν παρασύρεστε...

Άν μή τι άλλο έτσι θα αναγκαστεί ο ΟΤΕ να βάλει παντου καμπίνες.

Άν άλλοι σαν και μένα "ικανοποιηθούν" με την μικρή αυτή αλλαγή, ο ΟΤΕ δέν έχει λόγο να προχωρήσει
σε επενδύσεις.Η διαφορά μεταξύ μιας 30αρας και μιας 50αρας σαν κόστος (και κέρδος) είναι αστεία
οπότε τον συμφαίρει να έχει "αναβαθμισμένο" ADSL παρά ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ VDSL.Καί λεφτά (και νέα συμβόλαια)
θα βγάλει, και δέν θα σκοτωθεί κιόλας να γεμίσει την Ελλαδα καμπίνες.....

Και όπως είπε ο Sovjohn +5 E είναι "καλή" διαφορά για +7 Mbps και το upload, γίνεται όμως λιγότερο
καλή όταν ο άλλος με +10 Ε έχει 3πλάσιο download και διπλάσιο upload.... :/

----------


## Sovjohn

> Είσαι ΣΩΣΤΟΤΑΤΟΣ...απλά όλα τα παραπάνω δέν..."χρυσώνουν το χάπι".... 
> 
> Εγώ θα ξαναπώ....ΜΗΝ ΒΙΑΖΕΣΤΕ και μήν παρασύρεστε...
> 
> Άν μή τι άλλο έτσι θα αναγκαστεί ο ΟΤΕ να βάλει παντου καμπίνες.
> 
> Άν άλλοι σαν και μένα "ικανοποιηθούν" με την μικρή αυτή αλλαγή, ο ΟΤΕ δέν έχει λόγο να προχωρήσει
> σε επενδύσεις.Η διαφορά μεταξύ μιας 30αρας και μιας 50αρας σαν κόστος (και κέρδος) είναι αστεία
> οπότε τον συμφαίρει να έχει "αναβαθμισμένο" ADSL παρά ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ VDSL.Καί λεφτά (και νέα συμβόλαια)
> ...


Σε αντιλαμβάνομαι φίλτατε. Είναι "καλύτερα πρώτος στο χωριό παρά δεύτερος στην πόλη". Στο "χωριό" (ADSL2+) και εγώ στα 20 παίζω και είμαι στατιστικά βασιλιάς. Στην "πόλη" (VDSL2+) θα πιάσω κανένα...28 ξέρω γω και θα είναι σε φάση "Γκρρρρ θέλω το 3 μπροστά από το downstream μου και όχι το 2!"

Πάντως σκέψου το πριν διακόψεις, ναι μεν, αλλά δεν είναι και αμελητέο εντελώς  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Είσαι ΣΩΣΤΟΤΑΤΟΣ...απλά όλα τα παραπάνω δέν..."χρυσώνουν το χάπι".... 
> 
> Εγώ θα ξαναπώ....ΜΗΝ ΒΙΑΖΕΣΤΕ και μήν παρασύρεστε...
> 
> Άν μή τι άλλο έτσι θα αναγκαστεί ο ΟΤΕ να βάλει παντου καμπίνες.
> 
> Άν άλλοι σαν και μένα "ικανοποιηθούν" με την μικρή αυτή αλλαγή, ο ΟΤΕ δέν έχει λόγο να προχωρήσει
> σε επενδύσεις.Η διαφορά μεταξύ μιας 30αρας και μιας 50αρας σαν κόστος (και κέρδος) είναι αστεία
> οπότε τον συμφαίρει να έχει "αναβαθμισμένο" ADSL παρά ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ VDSL.Καί λεφτά (και νέα συμβόλαια)
> ...


Μα βάζει καμπίνες,  δεν είπε έβαλα απο το Α/Κ και τέρμα.
Μην ξεχνάμε πως για αρκετό διάστημα δεν ήξερε αν θα τον αφήσουν να το δώσει και πως να το δώσει.

Πάντως παιδιά πολύ γκρίνια.  δεν γίνεται με το καλημέρα να έχει κάλυψη παντού και σε όλους.

----------


## Ingenius

Κάποιοι δε μπορούν να καταλάβουν εδώ και 9 χρόνια που "πρωτολανσαρίστηκαν" οι υπηρεσίες xDSL (αν και έχει ΧΙΛΙΟΕΞΗΓΗΘΕΙ), ότι ΔΕΝ είναι εγγυημένες είτε γιατί οι νόμοι της φυσικής δεν το επιτρέπουν είτε οικονομοτεχνικά δεν είναι εφικτό (αλλιώς θα κόστιζαν και πολλά € της τάξεως των 1000Κ και πάνω). Πάντα ΕΩΣ πουλούσαν και  ΕΩΣ θα πουλάνε!! Συνεχίστε να σπάζεστε και να τσαντίζεστε!!  :ROFL:

----------


## poussou

Εγώ απλά προσπαθώ να προλάβω άλλους που θα κάνουν το ίδιο..."λάθος"...

Γιατί όλο 50άρια screenshots βλέπω και προφανώς υπάρχει και η..."αλλη" πλευρά που
μέχρι τώρα δέν είχε βγεί προς τα έξω.

Είμαι ο πρώτος ή ίσως ο δεύτερος που την προβάλει.Ώς δια μαγείας όσοι άλλοι έχουν βάλει
VDSL την έχουν όχι απλά τερματίσει αλλά ξεσ....σει....

Περίεργο μου φαίνεται....Just saying....

----------


## atticus000

> Εγώ απλά προσπαθώ να προλάβω άλλους που θα κάνουν το ίδιο..."λάθος"...
> 
> Γιατί όλο 50άρια screenshots βλέπω και προφανώς υπάρχει και η..."αλλη" πλευρά που
> μέχρι τώρα δέν είχε βγεί προς τα έξω.
> 
> Είμαι ο πρώτος ή ίσως ο δεύτερος που την προβάλει.Ώς δια μαγείας όσοι άλλοι έχουν βάλει
> VDSL την έχουν όχι απλά τερματίσει αλλά ξεσ....σει....
> 
> Περίεργο μου φαίνεται....Just saying....


μπορεις παντως να γυρισεις ξανα adsl (εντως 15 ημερων νομιζω ), εγω σε καταλαβαινω και 30 να επιανα παλι θα ξενερωνα , με adsl poso attenuation ειχες?

----------


## poussou

> μπορεις παντως να γυρισεις ξανα adsl (εντως 15 ημερων νομιζω ), εγω σε καταλαβαινω και 30 να επιανα παλι θα ξενερωνα , με adsl poso attenuation ειχες?


17.5

Βασικά άν μπορούσα να αλλάξω το SNR πιστεύω ότι θα τερμάτιζα την γραμμή, αλλά που....

Δεν θα με ενιαζε τόσο άν επιανα τα φουλ 30 για να ειμαι ειλικρινής.Τότε απλά θα περίμενα
τα 50...Αλλά να πληρώνω για VDSL (και δεν εννοώ την "τεράστια" διαφορά) και να έχω
λίγο καλύτερο ADSL.... :/

Το αστείο είναι ότι ο wizard του ΟΤΕ έλεγε και για 50 Mbps....Ααααααααααααχαχαχαχα.....(ναι ξέρω...13888...).

Τέσπα...το φάγαμε και αυτό το φρούτο....

----------


## farcry

το 17.5 db δεν ειναι 500-600 μετρα απο τον ΟΤΕ. κατι λαθος εχει γινει...


εμενα που μου ειπε οτι ειμαι 500+ μετρα απο τον οτε εχω attenuation 13

----------


## poussou

> το 17.5 db δεν ειναι 600 μετρα απο τον ΟΤΕ. κατι λαθος εχει γινει...
> 
> 
> εμενα που μου ειπε οτι ειμαι 500+ μετρα απο τον οτε εχω attenuation 13


Γι αυτό λέω ότι ίσως έχει θέμα η γραμμή.....

----------


## farcry

την ειχες κοιταξει με το dmt tool μηπως?

----------


## poussou

> την ειχες κοιταξει με το dmt tool μηπως?


Ναι αλλά δεν έχω κάποιο screenshot.

Και τώρα που βλέπω τα στατιστικα μου πάλι 18 att έχω....

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως βλέπω ότι έχει ανοδική πορεία ο συγχρονισμός....

Άν το κάνω να συγχρονίσει βγάζοντας το καλώδιο και ενώ έχει διαβάσει την γραμμή
ανεβαινει ενα κλίκ.Άν το κάνω μέσω web interface την ρίχνει.Όπως και ανεβαίνει το
attainable με τον ίδιο τρόπο...Τώρα είμαι στο 27150....Περίεργα πράγματα...

Αχ να είχα τρόπο να αλλάξω το SNR....Θα ήμουν ΧΑΛΑΡΑ στο μάξιμουμ της γραμμής...

P.S. Απο ότι είδα έχει broadcom chipset το ΖΤΕ...Κανείς ρε παιδιά κανα κολπάκι ;;;

----------


## tsomis

Μπηκα με Telnet και Password το Default που εχει το ZTE,
αλλα δεν βρηκα ουτε help και δεν ξερω τι εντολες δεχεται.




> Φίλε αν μπεις με telnet στο router και χαμηλώσεις το noise/snr margin κατα 20db, στα πόσα άραγε θα συγχρονίσεις, όταν έχεις attainable rate πάνω από 100Mbps ;;;
> 
> Τις εντολές για να χαμηλώσεις το snrm τις έχουμε. Δεν ξέρω αν δουλεύει το γνωστο user/pass του zte. Τι λες και συ zer0c00l ;

----------


## Gordito

Ρε *Pousou*, γιατι παιδι μου πηγες απο τα 17 στα 30;
Και ωραια, δεν αξιζει η αναβαθμιση για 1mbps, αλλα αξιζει για.... 1.5mbps που θα επιανες κανονικα στο 30ρι προφιλ; Ας μην εκανες την αναβαθμιση και *ας περιμενες τα 50*.


Δηλαδη ολοι εμεις που πιανουμε μεχρι τωρα 2mbps λογω αποστασης, τι πρεπει να πουμε σε σχεση με αυτον που πιανει 20+mbps και πληρωνει ελαχιστα παραπανω;;;;

Ξερεις ποσο αστεια μου φαινονται τα επιχειρηματα σου;

----------


## Zer0c00L

αν μπειτε μεσω τελνετ στο ρουτερ σας θα σας ζητησει ονομα και κωδικο (ο κωδικος που γραφει απο κατω στο ρουτερ)

στο παραθυρο που θα εμφανιστει αν γραψετε ? θα σας εμφανισει τις εντολες

αλλα αν πατε στις εξεδικευμενες εντολες ζηταει ενα ακομα κωδικο τον οποιο δεν γνωριζω...πιθανον να τον ξερει μονο ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## poussou

Φρέσκα σημερινά στατιστικά....

Προσοχή στο "νέο" attainable rate...

Link Status 	Connected
Modulation Type 	VDSL2
Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	2495/27170 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	6252/23964 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	17.1/7 dB
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 	0/18 dB
Output Power (Up/Down) 	6.3/14.5 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down) 	Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth (Up/Down) 	1/139
Interleave Delay (Up/Down) 	0/10 ms
INP (Up/Down) 	0/0.5 symbols
Profile 	17a
LinkEncap 	G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/478
FEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/67414
HEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/3276

----------


## Gordito

Ελεος.

----------


## Zer0c00L

να ρωτησω κατι?

μπορει να ειναι χαζο...

το Line Attenuation (Up/Down) που δινει ο φιλος εχει καποιες τιμες σε εμενα και σε αρκετους φιλους ειναι 0/0 dB και συγχρονιζουμε αυτοι (εμπορικα μεχρι 29.999) και εγω στο πιλοτικο εως 50.

μηπως στου φιλου που βγαζει τιμη εχει καποιο προβλημα η γραμμη του?

----------


## nnn

Η εντολή system shell, δουλεύει στο telnet interface του router ?

----------


## NUTSIS

Αφιερωμένο σε όλους όσους έχουν upload rate όσο το δικό μου ( τη πλέμπα ), η και το διπλό ακόμα, download.

Εκείνο το τεράστιο Attainable Rate έκανε την καρδιά μου να λαχταρίσει, τη συγκλόνισε, την πλημμύρισε θάμπος, την έκανε να ξεχάσει τα πάντα, (...) Δεν είχα ξαναδεί ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο, απόμεινα σαν απολιθωμένος από το θαυμασμό. Ξαναμμένος από το πλούσιο Actual Rate, από τη θέα του Modulation, του σατέν, χαλκόχρωμου Profile, από εκείνη την «ψηφιακή πυρκαγιά», κατακτώμαι ψυχή τε και σώματι: «Στην ώρα του speed test, η  ευτυχία με συνεπήρε ολόκληρο, σαν φάρος, συγκέντρωσε επάνω μου όλη την σύγχρονη δραστηριότητα, όλο το φως της ζωής.
Κατάλαβα πως η βιομηχανική ανάπτυξη δεν είναι μόνο η εκμετάλλευση και η καταστροφή της φύσης, αλλά προπάντων μια δημιουργός θαυμάτων. Μου έδειξε έναν ατέρμονα δρόμο για την επιθυμία.
Θα κοιμηθώ καλά απόψε.

----------


## nnn

@  poussou

Επιπλέον, αν έχεις την δυνατότητα, σύνδεσε το modem στην είσοδο/κατανεμητή, να δεις πόσο συγχρονίζει, έχω προσωπική εμπειρία που έχανα 6 Mbps από την εσωτερική καλωδίωση και τις πρίζες.

----------


## poussou

> @  poussou
> 
> Επιπλέον, αν έχεις την δυνατότητα, σύνδεσε το modem στην είσοδο/κατανεμητή, να δεις πόσο συγχρονίζει, έχω προσωπική εμπειρία που έχανα 6 Mbps από την εσωτερική καλωδίωση και τις πρίζες.


Δέν πιστεύω να είναι θέμα εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης γιατι το σπίτι ειναι "σχετικά" καινουργιο....

Ήταν στα σχέδια μου πάντως να το δοκιμασω.

Πήρα το 13888 να ρωτήσω και να δηλώσω βλάβη και είδαν και αυτοί τα στατιστικα.

Δοκίμασαν να κάνουν reset απο εκεί αλλά δέν τους έκατσε γιατι το μοντεμ συγχρόνισε
στο παραπανω attainable rate (δηλαδή στα 24) και εκεί είναι που η κοπέλα δέν ηξερε τί να πεί.
Μου είπε λεει να "κάνω υπομονή" μήπως ξανανεβει λόγω της βροχής...(καλά εκει έχουμε φτάσει/επιστρέψει ρέ παιδιά ;  )

Οπως και να έχει κατι κάνανε γιατι το SNR margin ξαφνικά πήγε απο το 7 στο 10.6 και η γραμμή
ξαναχρονισε στα γνώριμα 27.....

Οταν της είπα μήπως θέλει ψαξιμο η γραμμή μου είπε...."παρακολουθήστε το μήπως ανέβει και ξαναβλέπουμε"..
Λές και εγώ άλλη δουλειά δέν έχω να κάνω reset στην γραμμή μπας και πάρω κανα bps παραπάνω...

P.S. Επειδή βλέπω ότι πολλοί "δυσφορούν" βλέποντας με να διαμαρτύρομαι για τα 27 Mbps ενώ πιάνουν
2.....Τί να κάνουμε ρε παιδιά.Ο καθένας παλεύει με ότι έχει.Διαμαρτυρηθείτε και εσείς...Μόνο έτσι γίνεται δουλειά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Η εντολή system shell, δουλεύει στο telnet interface του router ?


Οχι...

Το modem δέν δέχεται καμια αλλη εντολή παρά το "?" που σου δίνει μια επιλογή για password "ειδικών εντολών"...

Λογικά και εφόσον το ΖΤΕ είναι broadcom θα πρεπει να δουλεύει το SNR (εκτος και αν με το VDSL ισχύει κατι αλλο...)

----------


## nnn

Κάνε μια δοκιμή στον κατανεμητή οπωσδήποτε.

----------


## sexrazat

> Δ
> P.S. Επειδή βλέπω ότι πολλοί "δυσφορούν" βλέποντας με να διαμαρτύρομαι για τα 27 Mbps ενώ πιάνουν
> 2.....Τί να κάνουμε ρε παιδιά.Ο καθένας παλεύει με ότι έχει.Διαμαρτυρηθείτε και εσείς...Μόνο έτσι γίνεται δουλειά.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Καλά κάνεις και το ψάχνεις αλλά να καταλάβουν όλοι οι φίλοι στο forum ότι τρέχουν όλοι στον ΟΤΕ και η κατάσταση δεν πρόκειται να ομαλοποιηθεί πρίν από κανά 15νθήμερο. Τότε θα έχουμε και πιο σαφή εικόνα. Όσο προετοιμασμένος και οργανωμένος να είσαι (και στην Ελλάδα δεν φημιζόμαστε γι' αυτό) πρόκειται για πολύ μεγάλο βήμα. Συνέχεια προκύπτουν θέματα πράγμα πολύ λογικό.
ΥΣ Μπορείς να υπαναχωρήσεις αν θέλεις και να επανέλθεις στο Adsl.

----------


## poussou

> Καλά κάνεις και το ψάχνεις αλλά να καταλάβουν όλοι οι φίλοι στο forum ότι τρέχουν όλοι στον ΟΤΕ και η κατάσταση δεν πρόκειται να ομαλοποιηθεί πρίν από κανά 15νθήμερο. Τότε θα έχουμε και πιο σαφή εικόνα. Όσο προετοιμασμένος και οργανωμένος να είσαι (και στην Ελλάδα δεν φημιζόμαστε γι' αυτό) πρόκειται για πολύ μεγάλο βήμα. Συνέχεια προκύπτουν θέματα πράγμα πολύ λογικό.
> ΥΣ Μπορείς να υπαναχωρήσεις αν θέλεις και να επανέλθεις στο Adsl.


Για μένα ο ΚΥΡΙΟΤΕΡΟΣ λόγος να γράφεις σε ενα φόρουμ δεν είναι για να ποστάρεις τα super duper στατιστικά σου
με 99999999/99999 για να τα δούνε οι άλλοι και να σου πούνε μπράβο και να....τρέξουν στον ΟΤΕ.Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει
οτι κατηγορώ τα παιδιά που το έχουν κάνει.Είμαι σίγουρος ότι πολλοι απο αυτούς το πιθανότερο προ καμπινας να έπιαναν
άθλιες ταχύτητες με το ADSL και τώρα να έχουν τρελλαθεί απο την χαρά τους.Δεκτό και απόλυτα κατανοητό.

Για μένα ο λόγος είναι για να μοιραστείς  τις εμπειρίες σου (ειδικά άν δέν ειναι οι αναμενόμενες) ώστε να "προσέξουν" και οι
αλλοι.Εγώ εν γνώση μου πήγα σε VDSL, εν γνώση μου έβαλα 30αρα, περίμενα όμως τουλάχιστον για την απόστασή μου
να τα έχω φούλ...Δέν είναι απλά θέμα μερικών mpbs παραπάνω αλλά στην ουσία η όλη υλοποίηση και προώθηση του
VDSL που μέχρι τώρα για μένα είναι "ανθρακες".

Οσο για την αλλαγή, θα προτημούσα να έχω την υποστήριξη του ΟΤΕ ώστα να δώ άν είναι θέμα γραμμής και να
διορθωθεί παρά να το "βάλω κάτω" και να γυρίσω πίσω.Και για αυτούς που θα πουν ότι τα θέλω όλα....είναι κακό αυτό ;
Ζητάω κάτι που δέν έπρεπε να έχω ;;;Γιατι πρεπει πάντα να είμαστε στο "περιπου" ;

----------


## -21grams

> Φρέσκα σημερινά στατιστικά....
> 
> Προσοχή στο "νέο" *Attainable Rate*...
> 
> Link Status 	Connected
> Modulation Type 	VDSL2
> Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	2495/27170 kbps
> *Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	6252/23964 kbps*
> Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	17.1/7 dB
> ...


Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός επί του θέματος, το Attainable Rate είναι (de facto) ΠΑΝΤΑ μεγαλύτερο του Actual Rate.
Αυτό υπαγορεύει η λογική και οι ορισμοί των όρων, *actual* & *attainable* rate.
Άρα συμβαίνει κάτι πολύ περίεργο στην περίπτωση σου - ίσως η μέτρηση απέτυχε. Η απόκλιση που παρουσιάζεται στο DL rate πάντως, είναι off the chart.
Στιγμιαίο σφάλμα; Δοκίμασες να κάνεις reset στο ZTE (ΟΧΙ reset to factory defaults, το *ελαφρύ*) και να ελέγξεις τα στατιστικά ξανά;
Οι γνώστες του αντικειμένου παρακαλούνται να συνδράμουν ρίχνοντας φως στην υπόθεση.

----------


## polakis

Παιδιά εσείς με 50αρα για πείτε μας τί πιάνετε από download; Πείτε ταχύτητες να δούμε για τί επίπεδα μιλάμε;

----------


## poussou

> Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός επί του θέματος, το Attainable Rate είναι (de facto) ΠΑΝΤΑ μεγαλύτερο του Actual Rate.
> Αυτό υπαγορεύει η λογική και οι ορισμοί των όρων, *actual* & *attainable* rate.
> Άρα συμβαίνει κάτι πολύ περίεργο στην περίπτωση σου - ίσως η μέτρηση απέτυχε. Η απόκλιση που παρουσιάζεται στο DL rate πάντως, είναι off the chart.
> Στιγμιαίο σφάλμα; Δοκίμασες να κάνεις reset στο ZTE (ΟΧΙ reset to factory defaults, το *ελαφρύ*) και να ελέγξεις τα στατιστικά ξανά;
> Οι γνώστες του αντικειμένου παρακαλούνται να συνδράμουν ρίχνοντας φως στην υπόθεση.


Επειδή παρακολουθώ την γραμμή, τα στατιστικά που βλέπεις (ειδικά το Attainable rate) μεταβάλλονται διαρκώς.

Στην περιπτωση παραπάνω το Actual rate ήταν το πόσο συγχρόνισε χτές το βράδυ (που πρωτομπήκα ) και το attainable
ήταν το πόσο "διάβαζε" την γραμμή το πρωί.Κοινώς, η γραμμη είχε ΜΕΤΑΒΟΛΗ 3 mbps με το ΙΔΙΟ Attenuation (18db)
αλλά με άλλο noise margin (πριν 9.3 μετά 7...).

Η γραμμή τώρα "επανήλθε" στα 27 Mbps με Attenuation 18 db και noise margin 9.3 (στιγμιαία 10.6).

Και κάτι ακόμα..Μου φαίνεται ότι τα καλωδια του ΟΤΕ που φτάνουν στο κτίριο είναι ΕΝΑΕΡΙΑ....Ετσι έπρεπε να είναι ; (τώρα θα πείτε
εσύ τώρα το κατάλαβες ; αλλα ψάχνοντας στο φορουμ είδαι οτι αυτό "δέν ειναι το ιδανικο ;;;"  )

P.S. Εκανα δοκιμές με αλλα profiles και adsl2+ και ο ΜΟΝΟΣ τροπος που χρονίζεται το μόντεμ είναι σε VDSL2 και profile 17a....
Οτιδήποτε άλλο ειναι...fail....

----------


## sexrazat

> Για μένα ο ΚΥΡΙΟΤΕΡΟΣ λόγος να γράφεις σε ενα φόρουμ δεν είναι για να ποστάρεις τα super duper στατιστικά σου
> με 99999999/99999 για να τα δούνε οι άλλοι και να σου πούνε μπράβο και να....τρέξουν στον ΟΤΕ.Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει
> οτι κατηγορώ τα παιδιά που το έχουν κάνει.Είμαι σίγουρος ότι πολλοι απο αυτούς το πιθανότερο προ καμπινας να έπιαναν
> άθλιες ταχύτητες με το ADSL και τώρα να έχουν τρελλαθεί απο την χαρά τους.Δεκτό και απόλυτα κατανοητό.
> 
> Για μένα ο λόγος είναι για να μοιραστείς  τις εμπειρίες σου (ειδικά άν δέν ειναι οι αναμενόμενες) ώστε να "προσέξουν" και οι
> αλλοι.Εγώ εν γνώση μου πήγα σε VDSL, εν γνώση μου έβαλα 30αρα, περίμενα όμως τουλάχιστον για την απόστασή μου
> να τα έχω φούλ...Δέν είναι απλά θέμα μερικών mpbs παραπάνω αλλά στην ουσία η όλη υλοποίηση και προώθηση του
> VDSL που μέχρι τώρα για μένα είναι "ανθρακες".
> ...


Λέω πολύ απλά ότι μέχρι να ομαλοποιηθεί η κατάσταση δεν υπάρχει η πολυτέλεια να ασχοληθεί σοβαρά κάποιος γιατί δεν τερματίζει η γραμμή κάποιου συνδρομητή. Υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαρότερα προβλήματα (πχ συνδρομητές που έμειναν χωρίς net, εκκρεμείς αιτήσεις κατασκευής Vdsl κλπ). και πολύ λογικά οι αρμόδιοι τεχνικοί ασχολούνται με αυτά κατά κύριο λόγο. Όχι ότι δεν το δικαιούσαι και δεν είναι υποχρέωση του ΟΤΕ. Απλά ζεις με αυτή την πραγματικότητα για μερικές μέρες μέχρι να ομαλοποιηθεί η κατάσταση, να πάψουν οι τεχνικοί να τρέχουν σαν τον Τιραμόλα, και να μπορέσει κάποιος να ασχοληθεί με το προβλημά σου χωρίς να έχει στο κεφάλι του τα τωρινά προβλήματα.

----------


## poussou

> Λέω πολύ απλά ότι μέχρι να ομαλοποιηθεί η κατάσταση δεν υπάρχει η πολυτέλεια να ασχοληθεί σοβαρά κάποιος γιατί δεν τερματίζει η γραμμή κάποιου συνδρομητή. Υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαρότερα προβλήματα (πχ συνδρομητές που έμειναν χωρίς net, εκκρεμείς αιτήσεις κατασκευής Vdsl κλπ). και πολύ λογικά οι αρμόδιοι τεχνικοί ασχολούνται με αυτά κατά κύριο λόγο. Όχι ότι δεν το δικαιούσαι και δεν είναι υποχρέωση του ΟΤΕ. Απλά ζεις με αυτή την πραγματικότητα για μερικές μέρες μέχρι να ομαλοποιηθεί η κατάσταση, να πάψουν οι τεχνικοί να τρέχουν σαν τον Τιραμόλα, και να μπορέσει κάποιος να ασχοληθεί με το προβλημά σου χωρίς να έχει στο κεφάλι του τα τωρινά προβλήματα.


Απο την στιγμή που ακούς αυτό το "είσαστε μέσα στην προβλεπόμενη ταχύτητα" απο την κυριούλα του 13888
είναι ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟ ότι δέν πρόκειται να αλλάξει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ στο μέλλον....

Ο μόνος τρόπος είναι να μπεί καμπίνα (σιγά μήν βάλει ο ΟΤΕ καμπινα όταν εγώ ΗΔΗ τον πληρώνω για τα 27 που
μου δίνει "χωρίς να ιδρώσει" και με χασούρα απο μέρους του ΜΟΛΙΣ 10 Ευρώ...) και να αλλάξω ταχύτητα.

Καταλάβετε το, ο σκοπός του ΟΤΕ δέν είναι να τεζάρει την γραμμή σας.Είναι να σας κλίσει νέο συμβόλαιο
με "μέσα στην προβλεπόμενη" ώστε και να τον πληρώνετε αλλά και να μήν του κοστίσει και τίποτα παραπάνω.

Σε αυτούς που βάζει καμπίνες δέν μπορούν να πιασουν ούτε τα 24 οπότε "αναγκάζεται" για να έχει προιον
να πουλήσει...

Απλά τα πράγματα παίδες....

----------


## Nix_

Παιδια οταν ειχα περασει νεα γραμμη στο δωματιο πριν πολλα χρονια, ειχα βαλει και νεα καλωδιωση (μονοκατοικια ειμαι) "*UTP CAT 5E*". Εχει διαφορα με το *CAT6*? Αν και οταν με το καλο ερθει η VDSL εδω, θα προτεινατε να το αλλαζα?
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Polynomial

Μια χαρά είσαι με το cat5e, ειδικά αν είναι και καινούριο.

----------


## Nix_

> Μια χαρά είσαι με το cat5e, ειδικά αν είναι και καινούριο.


Κοιτα, δεν εχει φθορα. Το μηκος του ειναι γυρω στα 9 μετρα και καταληγει απ' ευθειας στο κουτι του ΟΤΕ. Το ειχα περασει το 2004 μπορει και 2005 (αν θυμαμαι καλα)...
Σ' ευχαριστω φιλε!

----------


## mzmz

> Τί αλλο δηλαδή...Δέν έχω "κατι άλλο" στην γραμμή....
> 
> Να ξεφυσώσω το τηλέφωνο ; Αυτό εννοείς ;;


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να συνδέεται εσωτερικά στην κεντρική πρίζα άλλο καλώδιο; (πχ για τη σύνδεση τηλεφώνου σε άλλο δωμάτιο).

(Αν ναι άνοιξέ την, αποσύνδεσε το επιπλέον καλώδιο και δοκίμασε πάλι.)

Στη δική μου περίπτωση χάνονται γύρω στα 5mbps με αυτόν τον τρόπο σύμφωνα με το attainable rate.

----------


## poussou

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να συνδέεται εσωτερικά στην κεντρική πρίζα άλλο καλώδιο; (πχ για τη σύνδεση τηλεφώνου σε άλλο δωμάτιο).
> 
> (Αν ναι άνοιξέ την, αποσύνδεσε το επιπλέον καλώδιο και δοκίμασε πάλι.)
> 
> Στη δική μου περίπτωση χάνονται γύρω στα 5mbps με αυτόν τον τρόπο σύμφωνα με το attainable rate.


Χμμμ...Με έβαλες σε σκεψεις...Βασικά υπάρχει εσωτερική καλωδίωση στο σπίτι που στέλνει το σήμα απο μπριζα σε μπριζα.

Έχει δηλαδή 2 γραμμες οι οποίες διανέμονται στις μπριζες.Τώρα βέβαια που το σκεφτομαι...έτσι δεν ειναι παντού ;;

Άσχετα που το έβαλα στην κεντρική μπρίζα (σύμφωνα με τον ηλεκτρολόγο που τις τσέκαρε) και δεν είδα διαφορά στην ταχύτητα....

Εγώ πιστεύω είναι θέμα γραμμής (και όχι του σπιτιού αλλά του ΟΤΕ).Σε αυτό συμβάλει πιστεύω ότι μένω στο "κεντρο" που βρίσκονται όλα τα
καταστήματα και απο όσο ξέρω οι συναγερμοι κλπ κλπ προκαλούν παρεμβολές.... :/

----------


## 21706

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να συνδέεται εσωτερικά στην κεντρική πρίζα άλλο καλώδιο; (πχ για τη σύνδεση τηλεφώνου σε άλλο δωμάτιο).
> 
> (Αν ναι άνοιξέ την, αποσύνδεσε το επιπλέον καλώδιο και δοκίμασε πάλι.)
> 
> Στη δική μου περίπτωση χάνονται γύρω στα 5mbps με αυτόν τον τρόπο σύμφωνα με το attainable rate.


Δεν αρκεί να βγάλεις τα τηλέφωνα από τις πρίζες τους, πρέπει
να αποσυνδέσεις και το καλώδιο;

----------


## sierra

> Παιδιά εσείς με 50αρα για πείτε μας τί πιάνετε από download; Πείτε ταχύτητες να δούμε για τί επίπεδα μιλάμε;


Σε easybytez κατεβαζω με 6.5  :Razz:

----------


## mzmz

> Δεν αρκεί να βγάλεις τα τηλέφωνα από τις πρίζες τους, πρέπει
> να αποσυνδέσεις και το καλώδιο;


Στην περίπτωσή μου όχι δεν αρκεί.

----------


## Manara

@poussou,

Φίλε μου νομίζω ότι "βασανίζεσαι" άδικα.
Από τα στοιχεία που μας έδωσες είναι φανερό ότι για κάποιο λόγο η γραμμή σου έχει ηλεκτρομαγνητικό θόρυβο (συνεχείς μεταβολές στην εξασθένιση).
Αν είναι έτσι, και όντως ο θόρυβος δεν οφείλεται στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση του σπιτιού σου (κάνε αυτό που σου πρότεινα ο nnn για να δεις τι γίνεται) τι να σου πω, μάλλον είσαι άτυχος.

Ο ηλεκτρομαγνητικός θόρυβος δεν αντιμετωπίζεται εύκολα (μάλλον πολύ δύσκολα) και ο ΟΤΕ πολύ σπάνια μπορεί να κάνει κάτι.

Ο μόνος τρόπος να γλυτώσεις αυτό το είδους θορύβου είναι να πας σε μια καινούργια "καθαρή" γραμμή. Για αυτό και έχω γράψει πολλές φορές ότι για το VDSL είναι σχεδόν "must" η παροχή από καμπίνα, καθώς ελαχιστοποιούνται (αλλά δεν μηδενίζονται) οι πιθανότητες εμφάνισης ηλεκτρομαγνητικού θορύβου ενώ παράλληλα λόγω μικρού μήκους γραμμής το σήμα εξασθενεί πολύ λιγότερο οπότε είναι πολύ ποιο ανθεκτικό στο θόρυβο.
Θα πρέπει πάντα να έχουμε στο μυαλό μας ότι το VDSL  λόγω υψηλότερων συχνοτήτων λειτουργίας είναι πολύ ποιο ευαίσθητο στο θόρυβο από το ADSL.

----------


## kornilios

αν μπορει καποιος να ανταποκρηθει στο αιτημα γιατι το ακ δαφνης δεν εχει vdsl ενω ειναι και προβληματικη περιοχη και στον πινακα που ειχε βγαλει οτε εγραφε διαθεσημοτητα απο μαιο του 2012 απο ακ  τα γειτονικα ακ εχουν

----------


## mzmz

> Χμμμ...Με έβαλες σε σκεψεις...Βασικά υπάρχει εσωτερική καλωδίωση στο σπίτι που στέλνει το σήμα απο μπριζα σε μπριζα.
> 
> Έχει δηλαδή 2 γραμμες οι οποίες διανέμονται στις μπριζες.Τώρα βέβαια που το σκεφτομαι...έτσι δεν ειναι παντού ;;
> 
> Άσχετα που το έβαλα στην κεντρική μπρίζα (σύμφωνα με τον ηλεκτρολόγο που τις τσέκαρε) και δεν είδα διαφορά στην ταχύτητα....
> 
> Εγώ πιστεύω είναι θέμα γραμμής (και όχι του σπιτιού αλλά του ΟΤΕ).Σε αυτό συμβάλει πιστεύω ότι μένω στο "κεντρο" που βρίσκονται όλα τα
> καταστήματα και απο όσο ξέρω οι συναγερμοι κλπ κλπ προκαλούν παρεμβολές.... :/


Δοκίμασε να το κάνεις αν θέλεις, δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο ότι θα φταίει αυτό, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

----------


## Kostas7GTR

Οπως είχα γράψει το έβαλα σήμερα στον κατανεμητή και έχω πρόβλημα στα καλώδια....
Αυτό είναι απο το σπίτι:
http://gyazo.com/784b3f8474704c0d5e3010b960d51190

Link Status     Connected
Modulation Type     VDSL2
Actual Rate (Up/Down)     2495/25655 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down)     5982/25860 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down)     20.7/9.2 dB
Line Attenuation (Up/Down)     0/0 dB
Output Power (Up/Down)     4.3/14.5 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down)     Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth (Up/Down)     1/131
Interleave Delay (Up/Down)     0/10 ms
INP (Up/Down)     0/0.5 symbols
Profile     17a
LinkEncap     G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors (Up/Down)     0/3
FEC Errors (Up/Down)     0/2946
HEC Errors (Up/Down)     0/0

Και αυτό απο τον κατανεμητή: 
http://gyazo.com/678ec98f64918edc682e7204747797cc
http://gyazo.com/124f56ea151aab64ef8f7f29b04f8947
http://gyazo.com/cedab6111b183b2b62c82c6c1aca3cf0

----------


## apostolt

Μας βλεπω ολους να βαζουμε καινουργια καλωδια απο τους κατανεμητες της πολυκατοικίας μεχρι τα σπιτια μας.
Κωστακη μας  αναψες φωτιες.

----------


## Kostas7GTR

Τι να κάνω ρε συ, σκέψου αυτο που σου έιπα στο τηλ. Πρίν είχα 380m καλώδιο τώρα λένε είμαι στο χιλιόμετρο και παρόλα αυτά μπορέι μεχρι 41mbit αν πάρω απο τον κατανεμητή . Ασε το άλλο με τα DC όταν έρχεται πάνω σπίτι...

----------


## poussou

Νέα στατιστικά....

Πάμε πάλι κατω....

Link Status 	Connected
Modulation Type 	VDSL2
Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	2495/25570 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	6238/26104 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	17.1/9.2 dB
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 	0/0 dB
Output Power (Up/Down) 	6.3/14.5 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down) 	Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth (Up/Down) 	1/133
Interleave Delay (Up/Down) 	0/10 ms
INP (Up/Down) 	0/0.5 symbols
Profile 	17a
LinkEncap 	G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/0
FEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/113
HEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/0

----------


## Kostas7GTR

Poussou είπες πρίν πήρες και εσύ απο κατανεμητή και δεν άλλαξε κατι ? Εγω είχα μεγάλη διαφορά αν και η πολυκατοικια είναι του 1969 αρα GTP καλώδια...

----------


## poussou

> Poussou είπες πρίν πήρες και εσύ απο κατανεμητή και δεν άλλαξε κατι ? Εγω είχα μεγάλη διαφορά αν και η πολυκατοικια είναι του 1969 αρα GTP καλώδια...


Όχι δεν έχω δοκιμασει απο τον κατανεμητη (απο όσο είδα πρεπει να ξερεις και τί κανεις μην γινει και ζημιά)
απλα εμένα ανεβοκατεβαίνει όποτε του γουσταρει....
Και εμένα ειναι του 92 πολυκατοικια...ελεος....

----------


## Sovjohn

> Όχι δεν έχω δοκιμασει απο τον κατανεμητη (απο όσο είδα πρεπει να ξερεις και τί κανεις μην γινει και ζημιά)
> απλα εμένα ανεβοκατεβαίνει όποτε του γουσταρει....
> Και εμένα ειναι του 92 πολυκατοικια...ελεος....


Για να έχεις σίγουρα αποτελέσματα πρέπει να βεβαιωθείς ότι στον κατανεμητή είναι "τα ίδια χάλια". Βέβαια αν δεν είναι, τότε πρέπει να αλλάξεις καλωδίωση...

----------


## Kostas7GTR

Κοιτα δεν είναι και δύσκολο να βρείς την γραμμή σου στον κατανεμητή αν έχεις ακουστικό. Εγώ δεν είχα και πήρα το ασύρματο κατω κάλεσα ένα νούμερο και αποσύνδεσα 1-1 τα καλώδια μέχρι να πέσει η κλήση και να βρώ την γραμμή μου. Του 92 είναι καμία σχέση με την δικιά μου σίγουρα. Εγω με βλέπω να τραβάω εξωτερική γραμμή στον πρώρο γιατι με τον οτέ μέχρι να βάλει καμπίνα θα έχω θέμα. Στα 25 με 27 και εγώ και έχω αποσυνδέσεις κάθε λίγο που όυτε καν τις καταλαβα btw..

----------


## emeliss

> Κοιτα δεν είναι και δύσκολο να βρείς την γραμμή σου στον κατανεμητή αν έχεις ακουστικό. Εγώ δεν είχα και πήρα το ασύρματο κατω κάλεσα ένα νούμερο και αποσύνδεσα 1-1 τα καλώδια μέχρι να πέσει η κλήση και να βρώ την γραμμή μου...


Στον γείτονα που θα κατέβει με το ρόπαλο τι θα πει;

----------


## Kostas7GTR

Xμ σωστό και αυτό :P Εμένα σκ είναι στην πολυκατοικία μόνο 2 οικογένειες στα 8 διαμερισματα και τους ενημέρωσα.DSL εχει μόνο ο ένας και εγώ γιατι οι γιαγίαδες κλπ είναι λίγο αργά για να μάθουν. Αν πάλι το ξεσυνδέσει για 2-3 sec όπως το έκανα και εγώ δεν νομίζω να του πεί και κανείς τίποτα.

----------


## darisg

Κάτι κάνουμε τελικά..... :Smile:

----------


## poussou

Έπαιξα λίγο με την καλωδίωση στην κεντρική μπρίζα και το attenuation μειώθηκε απο το 18 στο 15.5... ;;;;

Το SNR margin μου όμως περιέργως κατέβηκε και αυτό απο τα 9.3 στα 8.4 :/

Και εννοειται το rate πλεον καρφώθηκε στα 25.....Το κερατό μου δηλαδή !!!

Link Status 	Connected
Modulation Type 	VDSL2
Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	2495/25769 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	5442/24924 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	15.7/8.4 dB
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 	0/15.5 dB
Output Power (Up/Down) 	5.8/14.5 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down) 	Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth (Up/Down) 	1/133
Interleave Delay (Up/Down) 	0/10 ms
INP (Up/Down) 	0/0.5 symbols
Profile 	17a
LinkEncap 	G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/56
FEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/5359
HEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/688

P.S. Καλα με χαμηλότερο attenuation και έχω χειρότερα στατιστικά ;;; Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιαααα!!!

----------


## dimpoly

έχει κανείς ενεργοποιήσει το dyndns στο modem zxdsl 931vii ? 
έχω ανοίξει την Port 3889 που είναι για remote desktop, συνδέομαι εσωτερικά στο σπίτι με άλλον υπολογιστή αλλά με dyndns όχι
αυτά είναι τα settings που έχω βάλει. κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη

----------


## stud1118

> @poussou,
> 
> Φίλε μου νομίζω ότι "βασανίζεσαι" άδικα.
> Από τα στοιχεία που μας έδωσες είναι φανερό ότι για κάποιο λόγο η γραμμή σου έχει ηλεκτρομαγνητικό θόρυβο (συνεχείς μεταβολές στην εξασθένιση).
> Αν είναι έτσι, και όντως ο θόρυβος δεν οφείλεται στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση του σπιτιού σου (κάνε αυτό που σου πρότεινα ο nnn για να δεις τι γίνεται) τι να σου πω, μάλλον είσαι άτυχος.
> 
> Ο ηλεκτρομαγνητικός θόρυβος δεν αντιμετωπίζεται εύκολα (μάλλον πολύ δύσκολα) και ο ΟΤΕ πολύ σπάνια μπορεί να κάνει κάτι.
> 
> Ο μόνος τρόπος να γλυτώσεις αυτό το είδους θορύβου είναι να πας σε μια καινούργια "καθαρή" γραμμή. Για αυτό και έχω γράψει πολλές φορές ότι για το VDSL είναι σχεδόν "must" η παροχή από καμπίνα, καθώς ελαχιστοποιούνται (αλλά δεν μηδενίζονται) οι πιθανότητες εμφάνισης ηλεκτρομαγνητικού θορύβου ενώ παράλληλα λόγω μικρού μήκους γραμμής το σήμα εξασθενεί πολύ λιγότερο οπότε είναι πολύ ποιο ανθεκτικό στο θόρυβο.
> Θα πρέπει πάντα να έχουμε στο μυαλό μας ότι το VDSL  λόγω υψηλότερων συχνοτήτων λειτουργίας είναι πολύ ποιο ευαίσθητο στο θόρυβο από το ADSL.


Νομίζω ότι για τέτοιες ακριβώς περιπτώσεις υπάρχει το INP. Όσο μεγαλύτερο αριθμό συμβόλων βάζεις για προστασία, τόσο χαμηλώνει η ταχ. συγχρονισμού. Με 0.5 symbol INP δεν νομίζω όμως ότι του φταίει αυτό.

----------


## farcry

> Παιδια οταν ειχα περασει νεα γραμμη στο δωματιο πριν πολλα χρονια, ειχα βαλει και νεα καλωδιωση (μονοκατοικια ειμαι) "*UTP CAT 5E*". Εχει διαφορα με το *CAT6*? Αν και οταν με το καλο ερθει η VDSL εδω, θα προτεινατε να το αλλαζα?
> Ευχαριστω!

----------


## poussou

> Νομίζω ότι για τέτοιες ακριβώς περιπτώσεις υπάρχει το INP. Όσο μεγαλύτερο αριθμό συμβόλων βάζεις για προστασία, τόσο χαμηλώνει η ταχ. συγχρονισμού. Με 0.5 symbol INP δεν νομίζω όμως ότι του φταίει αυτό.


Οπότε που καταλήγουμε ;;;

Το att παραμένει στο 15.5 πλεον, το noise margin ανέβηκε στο 9.7 αλλά ο συγχρονισμός τα ιδια.... :Mad:

----------


## nnn

Καταλήγουμε πως πρέπει η γραμμή να μετρηθεί στον κατανεμητή (να δω πόσες φορές θα το πούμε).

----------


## Gordito

> Απο την στιγμή που ακούς αυτό το "είσαστε μέσα στην προβλεπόμενη ταχύτητα" απο την κυριούλα του 13888
> είναι ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟ ότι δέν πρόκειται να αλλάξει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ στο μέλλον....
> 
> Ο μόνος τρόπος είναι να μπεί καμπίνα (σιγά μήν βάλει ο ΟΤΕ καμπινα όταν εγώ ΗΔΗ τον πληρώνω για τα 27 που
> μου δίνει "χωρίς να ιδρώσει" και με χασούρα απο μέρους του ΜΟΛΙΣ 10 Ευρώ...) και να αλλάξω ταχύτητα.
> 
> Καταλάβετε το, ο σκοπός του ΟΤΕ δέν είναι να τεζάρει την γραμμή σας.Είναι να σας κλίσει νέο συμβόλαιο
> με "μέσα στην προβλεπόμενη" ώστε και να τον πληρώνετε αλλά και να μήν του κοστίσει και τίποτα παραπάνω.
> 
> ...


Eχεις ξεσκισει το θεμα γιατι πιανεις 25 και οχι 30, σου εχουν πει επανειλλημενα να μετρησεις στον κατανεμητη, εχεις κανει 500 post οταν αλλαζουν τα στατιστικα σου για 0,0005%, καθεσαι και ακους 'κυριουλες του ΟΤΕ' για το ποσο θα πιασει η γραμμη σου, για ολα φταιει ο ΟΤΕ, που θα πλουτισει αν σου κοψει εσενα τα 5mbps και αλλα τετοια ωραια.

Κeep on trolling, κακως ασχολουνται καποιοι μαζι σου.

----------


## Nix_

> Eχεις ξεσκισει το θεμα γιατι πιανεις 25 και οχι 30, σου εχουν πει επανειλλημενα να μετρησεις στον κατανεμητη, εχεις κανει 500 post οταν αλλαζουν τα στατιστικα σου για 0,0005%, καθεσαι και ακους 'κυριουλες του ΟΤΕ' για το ποσο θα πιασει η γραμμη σου, για ολα φταιει ο ΟΤΕ, που θα πλουτισει αν σου κοψει εσενα τα 5mbps και αλλα τετοια ωραια.
> 
> Κeep on trolling, κακως ασχολουνται καποιοι μαζι σου.


Τα ΕΙΠΕΣ ΟΛΑ σε 3 γραμμες!!!  :Worthy:

----------


## stefkon

> Παιδια οταν ειχα περασει νεα γραμμη στο δωματιο πριν πολλα χρονια, ειχα βαλει και νεα καλωδιωση (μονοκατοικια ειμαι) "*UTP CAT 5E*". Εχει διαφορα με το *CAT6*? Αν και οταν με το καλο ερθει η VDSL εδω, *θα προτεινατε να το αλλαζα?*
> Ευχαριστω!


Μόνο αν έχεις πρόβλημα.

- - - Updated - - -

*@ poussou*

Επειδή το"κουράζεις" επικίνδυνα, κάποιοι σου είπαν *να κάνεις μέτρηση από τον κατανεμητή*, για να βγουν και ασφαλή συμπεράσματα.
Από εκεί και έπειτα τα υπόλοιπα είναι .......................   :Whistle:

----------


## poussou

> Eχεις ξεσκισει το θεμα γιατι πιανεις 25 και οχι 30, σου εχουν πει επανειλλημενα να μετρησεις στον κατανεμητη, εχεις κανει 500 post οταν αλλαζουν τα στατιστικα σου για 0,0005%, καθεσαι και ακους 'κυριουλες του ΟΤΕ' για το ποσο θα πιασει η γραμμη σου, για ολα φταιει ο ΟΤΕ, που θα πλουτισει αν σου κοψει εσενα τα 5mbps και αλλα τετοια ωραια.
> 
> Κeep on trolling, κακως ασχολουνται καποιοι μαζι σου.


Εντάξει φίλε μου δέν έβρισα την οικογένεια σου....Χαλάρωσε.....

Ή γύρνα το στο ντεκαφεινέ...Ότι προτιμάς....

----------


## Sinnerman

Ουτε εβδομαδα δεν εχει κλεισει το vdsl (επισημα) και εχει γινει της κακομοιρας....
Αγαπαω ΟΤΕ.....
Βαλε cat6.... Οχι τσεκαρε στον κατανεμητη....οχι παρε 13888 (λεμε τωρα).
Respect, αδερφια οτι και να συμβει..... Just a flesh wound!
Ni! :ROFL:

----------


## stud1118

> Οπότε που καταλήγουμε ;;;
> 
> Το att παραμένει στο 15.5 πλεον, το noise margin ανέβηκε στο 9.7 αλλά ο συγχρονισμός τα ιδια....


Φίλε,
Θέλω να σε βοηθήσω, γιατί το πρόβλημά σου θα το έχουν τουλάχιστον οι μισοί από εμάς που θα βάλουμε vdsl.

Μπορείς να μας πεις, αν έχεις δεύτερη γραμμή που είναι isdn, ή αν κάποιος στην ίδια πολυκατοικία έβαλε vdsl από οποιοδήποτε πάροχο ;

Αν η μέτρηση από τον κατανεμητή δεν δείξει κάτι, τότε το μόνο που μπορείς να ζητήσεις από τον οτε είναι αλλαγή απερχομένου. Αλλά πρέπει να τους πρήξεις γιατί είσαι ¨ εντός των φυσιολογικών ορίων¨ και δεν θα το κάνουν από μόνοι τους.

----------


## poussou

> Φίλε,
> Θέλω να σε βοηθήσω, γιατί το πρόβλημά σου θα το έχουν τουλάχιστον οι μισοί από εμάς που θα βάλουμε vdsl.
> 
> Μπορείς να μας πεις, αν έχεις δεύτερη γραμμή που είναι isdn, ή αν κάποιος στην ίδια πολυκατοικία έβαλε vdsl από οποιοδήποτε πάροχο ;


Άμα μπορείς εσύ να εξηγήσεις τα παρακάτω εγώ πάω ΠΑΣΟ....

Μετά το παραπάνω αναφερθέν "χαιδέμα" της μπριζας το att πήγε στο 15.5 απο το 18....

Μόλις έκανα reset το μοντεμ και δείτε τα νέα στατιστικά...Και plz μήν λέτε οτι είμαι ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΟΣ....

Link Status 	Connected
Modulation Type 	VDSL2
Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	2495/26868 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	5407/27292 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	15.7/9.3 dB
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 	0/0 dB
Output Power (Up/Down) 	5.8/14.5 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down) 	Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth (Up/Down) 	1/137
Interleave Delay (Up/Down) 	0/10 ms
INP (Up/Down) 	0/0.5 symbols
Profile 	17a
LinkEncap 	G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/0
FEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/257
HEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/0

Attenuation 0/0.....και το rate εκεί στα 27....

Λέτε ακόμα να πάω στον κατανεμητή ;;

P.S. Ασχετο αλλά γίνεται να παιζει θέμα "φορτου" στα Α/Κ και επίτηδες να μήν δινουν ταχύτητα ;;
Ισως να λέω χαζομαρα αλλα δέν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω...

P.S 2 ISDN δέν έχω, και απο όσο γνωρίζω ενας μόνο διπλα μου έχει ΟΤΕ....

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν για να δείτε ότι όλοι και όλα είναι "χρήσιμα" σε ένα φόρουμ, μετά απο ψαξιμο βρήκα τα εξής...

http://huaweihg612hacking.wordpress....tenuation-bug/

Προφανώς το μόντεμ έχει κάποιο bug που κάνει το attenuation να δείχνει μηδέν (υπο κάποιες συνθήκες ίσως όπως το reboot πχ...)

Να και το Screenshot...





"However for VDSL2 connections, the firmware has a bug which causes it to display a figure of zero dB for both downstream and upstream attenuation."

Το εν λόγω μόντεμ βέβαια είναι Huawei, αλλά απο όσα μπόρεσα να δώ είναι το ίδιο chipset και ίσως να βασίζεται στο ίδιο firmware....

----------


## Gordito

Περιμενε να στο πουν και αλλοι 80, και πηγαινε μετα στον κατανεμητη....

----------


## poussou

> Περιμενε να στο πουν και αλλοι 80, και πηγαινε μετα στον κατανεμητη....


Δέν είναι όλα τόσο εύκολα ρε παιδιά.

Άν κάποιος δέν έχει γνώσεις δέν μπορει απλά να "παει στον κατανεμητη".

Οκ θα πάω, αλλά αυτό για μένα σημαινει ότι πρεπει να φέρω τεχνικο να το κάνει.Δέν είναι τόσο απλό όσο το λέτε.

Το τελευταίο που θέλω είναι να τα κάνω μπου***λο και να με κυνηγάει η γειτονιά...

----------


## Sinnerman

> Δέν είναι όλα τόσο εύκολα ρε παιδιά.
> 
> Άν κάποιος δέν έχει γνώσεις δέν μπορει απλά να "παει στον κατανεμητη".
> 
> Οκ θα πάω, αλλά αυτό για μένα σημαινει ότι πρεπει να φέρω τεχνικο να το κάνει.Δέν είναι τόσο απλό όσο το λέτε.
> 
> Το τελευταίο που θέλω είναι να τα κάνω μπου***λο και να με κυνηγάει η γειτονιά...


Το nickname εχει να κανει με το προβλημα?
Ειναι αυτο που λεμε ¨poussou.... Που εμπλεξαααα ¨

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Φιλικα παντα!

----------


## poussou

Εντάξει υπάρχουν σοβαρότερα προβλήματα στην ζωή μας...

Απλά κακά τα ψέματα μια φουλ 50αρα είναι άλλη φάση... 

Δέν έκατσε όμως.....

----------


## jpcupra

> *Εντάξει υπάρχουν σοβαρότερα προβλήματα στην ζωή μας...*


+1000 αυτο μετραει...




> Απλά κακά τα ψέματα μια φουλ 50αρα είναι άλλη φάση... 
> 
> Δέν έκατσε όμως.....


και αν ειναι 45?? χ@στηκε το φοραδι στ'αλωνι  :Razz: 

αλι σε εμας με τα 3mbit.

αληθεια οταν ειχες adsl κλειδωνες καρφι 24 'η σου τσιμπαγανε και απο εκει κανα δυο mbit?  :Razz:

----------


## poussou

> αληθεια οταν ειχες adsl κλειδωνες καρφι 24 'η σου τσιμπαγανε και απο εκει κανα δυο mbit?


Είχα 20 Mbps αλλά τα πάντα είναι αναλογικά να ξέρεις...Οταν το 80-90% των χρηστών ADSL είχε κάτω απο
20, έ έλεγες πάλι καλά.Αλλά όταν σου λένε "βάλε VDSL για να έχεις full 30 ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ" (γιατι εγώ για 50αρα
πήγαινα...έτσι μου εβγαζε το wizard του ΟΤΕ)...έ μετά ξυνίζεσαι....

Τέσπα...Αλλο ένα fail...μέσα σε τόσα άλλα στην ζωή μας...Αστεία πράγματα...

----------


## MAuVE

Το Cat6 ξεχάστε το για αναβάθμιση παλαιών εγκαταστάσεων, για δύο λόγους:

α) Γιατί όπως έγραψαν πλείστοι εδώ μέσα, δεν χρειάζεται. Το Cat5e ΥΠΕΡεπαρκεί.
β) Γιατί όποιος έχει εγκαταστήσει Cat6 γνωρίζει ότι είναι ΠΟΛΥ δύσκαμπτο.
Αυτό γίνεται γιατί αν καμφθεί με μικρότερη από την επιτρεπόμενη ακτίνα καμπυλότητας τα ζεύγη εσωτερικά "πατικώνονται" και σε extreme περιπτώσεις καταλήγει χειρότερο από Cat5e. Όταν λοιπόν ο ηλεκτρολόγος της γειτονιάς προκειμένου να του αλλάξει κατεύθυνση κατά 90 μοίρες σε ένα κουτί διακλάδωσης του "ξηγηθεί" πένσα, πάπαλα...

----------


## jpcupra

> Οταν το 80-90% των χρηστών ADSL είχε κάτω απο
> 20, έ έλεγες πάλι καλά.


δεν ελεγες παλι καλα...ελεγες γ@μαουα κατασταση και αναβες και κανα κερακι στην τοπικη εκκλησια  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 


αστο μην το ξυνεις αλλο με πιανει καταθλιψη μαν... :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## poussou

> δεν ελεγες παλι καλα...ελεγες γ@μαουα κατασταση και αναβες και κανα κερακι στην τοπικη εκκλησια 
> 
> 
> αστο μην το ξυνεις αλλο με πιανει καταθλιψη μαν...


Δέν υπάρχει λόγος να σε πιάνει κατάθλιψη...Ίσα ίσα, θα είσαι απο τους προνομιούχους που θα περνουν απο
καμπίνα και σε λίγο θα πετάς με 50αρα...Το θέμα είναι με εμας που είμαστε στο "οριο" και δέν έχει λόγο
ο ΟΤΕ να μας "φτιάξει"...

Κάνε λίγο υπομονή και θα ανεβάζεις και εσύ screenshot με γραμμή τεζα...

P.S. Σ'εφτιαξά ;;;  :Razz:

----------


## aragorn

Εγώ πάντως ακόμη είμαι στο περίμενε για ενεργοποίηση.
Το περιεργο είναι πως ο Κινέζος δεν συγχρονίζει καθόλου στη γραμμή μου, σε adsl2+ mode βέβαια, ενώ το 585 παίζει κανονικά:




> Link Information
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 8:10:16
> 
> DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex B
> 
> Maximum Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.324 / 18.468
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 16.204
> ...


Τι στο καλό μπορεί να συμβαίνει;

----------


## Zer0c00L

σε εμενα και σε αρκετους φιλους (απο διαφορες περιοχες) εχουμε Line Att = 0/0 παντα στο ZTE VDSL που δινει ο ΟΤΕ
απο θεμα ταχυτητας δεν εχω παραπονο ειμαι πλεον παρα πολυ κοντα στα 50/5 (πιλοτικο) γιατι εμπορικο ισως παω στα 30/3 απο θεμα οικονομικο.
οι φιλοι μου που ειναι προς το παρων εμπορικα πιανουν 30/3

----------


## karetsos

να ρωτήσω κάτι: αν βάλω το καινούργιο ρούτερ VDSL σε γραμμή που δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμη VDSL, αλλά έχει ενεργό ADSL, θα δουλέψει;

----------


## emeliss

Αν είναι ρυθμισμένο να μπορεί να συνδεθεί σε adsl, ναι.

----------


## karetsos

> Αν είναι ρυθμισμένο να μπορεί να συνδεθεί σε adsl, ναι.


ρυθμισμένο από ποιόν;

----------


## emeliss

Κάπου στα μενού έχει dsl modulation και εκεί επιλέγεις τον τύπο dsl που θα χρησιμοποιήσει στο negotiation. Επίσης υπάρχουν τα προφίλ του vdsl. Δεν έχω ιδέα πως το στέλνουν πρικονφιγκιουραρισμένο από τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> να ρωτήσω κάτι: αν βάλω το καινούργιο ρούτερ VDSL σε γραμμή που δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμη VDSL, αλλά έχει ενεργό ADSL, θα δουλέψει;


κανονικα ναι πρεπει να δουλεψει γιατι ειναι προρυθμισμενο απο τον ΟΤΕ για ολα τα πρωτοκολλα απο το ADSL εως VDSL

----------


## apostolt

Το ΖΤΕ 931 που δινει ο Οτε ειναι auto δουλευει και adsl και vdsl αυτοματα αναλογα με το πως ειναι ρυθμισμενη η γραμμη σου απο το dslam.

----------


## karetsos

> Το ΖΤΕ 931 που δινει ο Οτε ειναι auto δουλευει και adsl και vdsl αυτοματα αναλογα με το πως ειναι ρυθμισμενη η γραμμη σου απο το dslam.


ευχαριστώ, αυτό ήθελα να μάθω (πριν το βάλω επάνω να δουλέψει)

----------


## stud1118

> σε εμενα και σε αρκετους φιλους (απο διαφορες περιοχες) εχουμε Line Att = 0/0 παντα στο ZTE VDSL που δινει ο ΟΤΕ
> απο θεμα ταχυτητας δεν εχω παραπονο ειμαι πλεον παρα πολυ κοντα στα 50/5 (πιλοτικο) γιατι εμπορικο ισως παω στα 30/3 απο θεμα οικονομικο.
> οι φιλοι μου που ειναι προς το παρων εμπορικα πιανουν 30/3


Εσύ όμως παίζεις vdsl2 από kv, όπου δικαιολογείται το οριακό att =0 db.
Ο poussou νομίζω παίζει από ΑΚ - δεν δικαιολογείται. Μπορεί όντως κάτι να τρέχει με το modem.

@poussou
Μπορείς να βάλεις πάνω στη γραμμή ξανά το παλιό σου adsl modem και αν συγχρονίσει να μας πεις τι attenuation δειχνει;

----------


## Zer0c00L

το βασικο ομως ειναι να μπεις στο interface του αφου το συνδεσεις και να δωσεις τα στοιχεια συνδεσης σου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εσύ όμως παίζεις vdsl2 από kv, όπου δικαιολογείται το οριακό att =0 db.
> Ο poussou νομίζω παίζει από ΑΚ - δεν δικαιολογείται. Μπορεί όντως κάτι να τρέχει με το modem.
> 
> @poussou
> Μπορείς να βάλεις πάνω στη γραμμή ξανά το παλιό σου adsl modem και αν συγχρονίσει να μας πεις τι attenuation δειχνει;


φιλε μου δεν το ξερω αυτο που λες

συμφωνα παντα με τον ΟΤΕ (13888) η επιλογη μου εγινε λογω Α/Κ

το ιδιο ισχυει σε φιλους απο πετρουπολη-περιστερι-πειραια που αναφερα σε προηγουμενα μηνυματα εβαλαν εμπορικο 30αρι λογω αποστασης απο Α/Κ

καμπινα (ΚΑΦΑΟ) δεν εχει κανεις μας στην περιοχη του ακομα...

ο φιλος που εχει "προβλημα" κατα την γνωμη του γιατι για τον ΟΤΕ οντως δεν ειναι προβλημα ουτε εγω θεωρω προσωπικα οτι εχει προβλημα 

εχει παρα πολλες παραμετρους που πρεπει να κοιταξει και του το εχουν πει απο εδω μεσα

κατανεμητη πολυκατοικιας (αν ειναι δυνατον και αλλαγη καλωδιου)

πριζες διαμερισματος

καλωδιωση κτλ...

εμενα απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ εως το σπιτι μου ερχεται UTP καλωδιο

----------


## poussou

> @poussou
> Μπορείς να βάλεις πάνω στη γραμμή ξανά το παλιό σου adsl modem και αν συγχρονίσει να μας πεις τι attenuation δειχνει;


Το έκανα πρίν βάλω το ΖΤΕ.Πολύ απλά η γραμμή μου δέν δουλευει σε ADSL2 πλέον.

ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΤΕ μπορεί να συνδεθεί μέ ADSL2 ακόμα και όταν είναι η μόνη επιλογή στο modulation.

Επείσης δέν συνδεεται σε άλλο profile πέραν του 17a ακόμα και σε VDSL2 mode....

----------


## aragorn

> Κάπου στα μενού έχει dsl modulation και εκεί επιλέγεις τον τύπο dsl που θα χρησιμοποιήσει στο negotiation. Επίσης υπάρχουν τα προφίλ του vdsl. Δεν έχω ιδέα πως το στέλνουν πρικονφιγκιουραρισμένο από τον ΟΤΕ.


Πάντως στη δική μου γραμμή ο Κινέζος δεν συγχρονίζει σε adsl2+.
Μόνο το 585iv6 παίζει.
Αναμένω την πλήρη μετατροπή της γραμμής μου για να δω μήπως και ο Κινέζος έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Helene

> ένα καλό κόλπο : Αν μετά από 6 μήνες υπηρεσίας, ζητήσεις ανανέωση για 12 ακόμα μήνες, τότε θα εξακολουθείς να έχεις χρέωση ίση με την τιμή του πρώτου εξαμήνου.
> 
> Αρκεί να ανανεώνεις κάθε εξάμηνο την ετήσια παραμονή στην υπηρεσία :P



Καλόόόό!

----------


## 21706

> Καλόόόό!


Καλό αλλά ανεπιβεβαίωτο...

----------


## aragorn

> Καλόόόό!


Καλό, αλλά δεν ισχύει πλέον. Πήγα να το κάνω την περασμένη Πέμπτη, μαζί με την αίτηση για αναβάθμιση και μου είπαν πως σταμάτησαν να το κάνουν πια.

----------


## bestmania

καλησπέρα.Ξέρει κανεις να μου πει τι παίζει με τα δικά μου στατιστικά.Επίσης να πω ότι είμαι χωρίς internet 7 μέρες. ο λόγος είναι ότι το router σιχρώνιζει κανονικά αν και η γραμμή από ότι βλέπω έχει πρόβλημα και περιμένω τεχνικούς , το router δεν παίρνει ip ούτε για αστείο :Sad: ο καφαος είναι από κάτω από το σπίτι μου ούτε 10 μετρα απόσταση

Ευχαριστώ εκτ το προτερων

Link Status	 Connected
Modulation Type	VDSL2
Actual Rate (Up/Down)	23311/51435 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down)	22949/51944 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down)	5.8/6.2 dB
Line Attenuation (Up/Down)	0/0 dB
Output Power (Up/Down)	9.4/14.5 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down)	Interleaved/Interleaved
Interleave Depth (Up/Down)	16/247
Interleave Delay (Up/Down)	1/10 ms
INP (Up/Down)	0/0 symbols
Profile	12a
LinkEncap	G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors (Up/Down)	0/489
FEC Errors (Up/Down)	0/26885
HEC Errors (Up/Down)	0/778

----------


## poussou

Άλλαξε το προφίλ σου σε 17a στο modulation.Λογικά αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει...

Απο την άλλη βλέπω ότι έχεις χειροτερα στατιστικά με μενα στο noise margin και παρόλαυτα
ο χρονισμός σου είναι τρελλος....

Μου φαίνεται όσον αφορά το δικό μου πρόβλημα δέν ειναι θέμα γραμμής αλλα ΟΤΕ.

Ειλικρινά πιστεύω ότι υπαρχει περιορισμος του BW λόγω ίσως μπουκώματος...

----------


## atticus000

Άλλαξε το προφίλ σου σε 17a οπως λεει και ο poussou ! ειναι λογικο να εχει τρελα στατιστικα αφου ειναι 10 μετρα απο το καφαο , μην κοιτας το noise margin το attenuation παιζει ρολο πιο πολυ

----------


## Sovjohn

> Άλλαξε το προφίλ σου σε 17a στο modulation.Λογικά αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει...
> 
> Απο την άλλη βλέπω ότι έχεις χειροτερα στατιστικά με μενα στο noise margin και παρόλαυτα
> ο χρονισμός σου είναι τρελλος....
> 
> Μου φαίνεται όσον αφορά το δικό μου πρόβλημα δέν ειναι θέμα γραμμής αλλα ΟΤΕ.
> 
> *Ειλικρινά πιστεύω ότι υπαρχει περιορισμος του BW λόγω ίσως μπουκώματος...*


Όχι. Η συμβουλή μου είναι να περιμένεις να κατασταλάξει το μπούγιο των πρώτων ημερών και να μετρήσεις τη γραμμή στον κατανεμητή. Αυτό είτε θα το κάνεις μόνος σου, είτε με τεχνικό ΟΤΕ, απλά για να βρεις τεχνικό ΟΤΕ διαθέσιμο για κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να δηλώσεις βλάβη και να ζητήσεις ραντεβού (το οποίο δεν ξέρω αν θα αργήσει λόγω του μπούγιου που συζητάμε). Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει συνομωσία για οποιονδήποτε ώστε να του περιορίζουν την γραμμή, καθώς ειδικά ο ΟΤΕ περισσότερο και από άλλους παρόχους δεν έχει κανένα κίνητρο να το κάνει αυτό - έχει άπλετο bandwidth για τους πελάτες του.

Ο ΟΤΕ είναι υπεύθυνος για το τι φτάνει μέχρι τον κατανεμητή / το κτίριο, και όχι παραπέρα. Άρα, είτε θα κάνεις μόνος σου τον έλεγχο, είτε θα φωνάξεις τεχνικό να στο κάνει, είτε θα φωνάξεις ΟΤΕ τεχνικό να στο κάνει. Σε κάθε περίπτωση χωρίς να έχεις εικόνα από εκεί που καταλήγει η γραμμή στο κτίριο, δεν μπορείς να εξάγεις κανένα συμπέρασμα απολύτως για το αν μπορείς να πιάσεις καλύτερη ταχύτητα, ή όχι.

----------


## bestmania

> Άλλαξε το προφίλ σου σε 17a οπως λεει και ο poussou ! ειναι λογικο να εχει τρελα στατιστικα αφου ειναι 10 μετρα απο το καφαο , μην κοιτας το noise margin το attenuation παιζει ρολο πιο πολυ


17a τικαρισα  αλλα και πάλη τίποτα.adsl είχα 23000 αρχικά και είχα πέσει με τα από 3 χρονια 21000 μέχρι πριν το κάνω vdsl , και τώρα κατεληξα
 να μην έχω πλέω internet από την ώρα που έγινε η αναβάθμιση σε vdsl  :Very Happy: 

Link Status	 Connected
Modulation Type	ADSL_2plus
Actual Rate (Up/Down)	1208/20490 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down)	1208/21840 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down)	6.1/6.1 dB
Line Attenuation (Up/Down)	7/10.5 dB
Output Power (Up/Down)	12.1/19.3 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down)	Interleaved/Interleaved
Interleave Depth (Up/Down)	8/64
Interleave Delay (Up/Down)	11/6 ms
INP (Up/Down)	1/0 symbols
Profile	N/A
LinkEncap	G.992.3_Annex_K_ATM
CRC Errors (Up/Down)	0/0
FEC Errors (Up/Down)	0/0
HEC Errors (Up/Down)	0/0

----------


## Sovjohn

> 17a τικαρισα  αλλα και πάλη τίποτα.adsl είχα 23000 αρχικά και είχα πέσει με τα από 3 χρονια 21000 μέχρι πριν το κάνω vdsl , και τώρα κατεληξα
>  να μην έχω πλέω internet από την ώρα που έγινε η αναβάθμιση σε vdsl 
> 
> Link Status	 Connected
> Modulation Type	ADSL_2plus
> Actual Rate (Up/Down)	1208/20490 kbps
> Attainable Rate (Up/Down)	1208/21840 kbps
> Noise Margin (Up/Down)	6.1/6.1 dB
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down)	7/10.5 dB
> ...


Κάτι συμβαίνει με τον θόρυβο, έχεις 6 SNR και στο down και στο up, πρέπει να διαπιστώσεις (με την βοήθεια τεχνικού αν απαιτείται) γιατί έχεις τόσο μεγάλο θόρυβο, ο οποίος θεωρώ ότι σε εμποδίζει από το να λειτουργήσεις σε VDSL modulation.

----------


## atticus000

> 17a τικαρισα  αλλα και πάλη τίποτα.adsl είχα 23000 αρχικά και είχα πέσει με τα από 3 χρονια 21000 μέχρι πριν το κάνω vdsl , και τώρα κατεληξα
>  να μην έχω πλέω internet από την ώρα που έγινε η αναβάθμιση σε vdsl 
> 
> Link Status	 Connected
> Modulation Type	ADSL_2plus
> Actual Rate (Up/Down)	1208/20490 kbps
> Attainable Rate (Up/Down)	1208/21840 kbps
> Noise Margin (Up/Down)	6.1/6.1 dB
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down)	7/10.5 dB
> ...


εισαι σιγουρος πως εχει γινει η μεταφορα?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> καλησπέρα.Ξέρει κανεις να μου πει τι παίζει με τα δικά μου στατιστικά.Επίσης να πω ότι είμαι χωρίς internet 7 μέρες. ο λόγος είναι ότι το router σιχρώνιζει κανονικά αν και η γραμμή από ότι βλέπω έχει πρόβλημα και περιμένω τεχνικούς , το router δεν παίρνει ip ούτε για αστείοο καφαος είναι από κάτω από το σπίτι μου ούτε 10 μετρα απόσταση
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκτ το προτερων
> 
> Link Status	 Connected
> Modulation Type	VDSL2
> Actual Rate (Up/Down)	23311/51435 kbps
> Attainable Rate (Up/Down)	22949/51944 kbps
> Noise Margin (Up/Down)	5.8/6.2 dB
> ...


μπορει να σου φανει χαζο

στην σελιδα του ρουτερ (http://192.168.1.1) εχεις βαλει τα στοιχεια συνδεσης σου? δηλαδη εχεις αλλαξει το otenet@otenet.gr (ονομα και κωδικο)

επισης απο οτι ειδα στο δικο μου το προφιλ ειναι 17α

πρεπει να ειναι βλαβη η της γραμμης η του ρουτερ που δεν παιρνεις IP

παντως τα στατιστικα σου ειναι τελεια.

τηλεφωνο στο 13888 και δηλωση βλαβης.

----------


## jpcupra

> Δέν υπάρχει λόγος να σε πιάνει κατάθλιψη...Ίσα ίσα, θα είσαι απο τους προνομιούχους που θα περνουν απο
> καμπίνα και σε λίγο θα πετάς με 50αρα...Το θέμα είναι με εμας που είμαστε στο "οριο" και δέν έχει λόγο
> ο ΟΤΕ να μας "φτιάξει"...
> 
> Κάνε λίγο υπομονή και θα ανεβάζεις και εσύ screenshot με γραμμή τεζα...
> 
> P.S. Σ'εφτιαξά ;;;


 :One thumb up:  :Razz:

----------


## poussou

> μπορει να σου φανει χαζο
> 
> στην σελιδα του ρουτερ (http://192.168.1.1) εχεις βαλει τα στοιχεια συνδεσης σου? δηλαδη εχεις αλλαξει το otenet@otenet.gr (ονομα και κωδικο)
> 
> επισης απο οτι ειδα στο δικο μου το προφιλ ειναι 17α
> 
> πρεπει να ειναι βλαβη η της γραμμης η του ρουτερ που δεν παιρνεις IP
> 
> παντως τα στατιστικα σου ειναι τελεια.
> ...


Που τα είδατε ρε παιδια τα "τελεια" στατιστικα ;;

Εγώ με καλύτερο noise margin και πιάνω 27 mbps...

Το παληκάρι με τέτοιο θόρυβο αμφιβάλω άν θα περάσει τα 24....

Εκτος και αν το λετε ειρωνικα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

αναφερομαι σε ενα φιλο "best..." δες το λινκ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...68#post4899168

εγω ποτε δεν σχολιαζω με ειρωνικο υφος

αλλωστε και σε εσενα απαντησα που λες οτι εχεις "προβλημα" οτι δεν το θεωρω προβλημα και οτι τα παιδια εδω που ξερουν πολλα περισσοτερα απο μενα σου προτειναν αρκετες λυσεις που ισως βοηθησουν το "προβλημα" που λες

----------


## bestmania

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απάντησης σας ναστέ καλά.Έχω πάρει τηλ και έχω δηλώσει για βλάβη και περιμένω αύριο να έρθουν τα παλικαρια.Για να σας βοηθήσω λίγο παραπάνω για τι γραμμή νου να πω ότι μένω σε  μονοκατοικία με ένα οροφο.ο κατανεμητής είναι μπροστά στην είσοδο και έχω καλοδιο από εκεί προς το router κατ5 απευθείας  χωρίς να υπάρχουν αλλα καλώδια εκτος από ένα ασύρματο τηλ που έχω και είναι πάλη διπλα από το ίδιο καλώδιο.Ο οτε είναι στα  900 μετρα από το σπίτι μου και ο καφαος είναι ακριβώς από κάτω πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο στην γωνια.Απόσταση ούτε 10 μετρα.Το router δεν παίρνει ip με τίποτα.vdsl κλειδώνει μονο σε προφίλ 12a όπως είδατε και σε 17a παίρνει adsl plus.Επίσης η οπτικές ινες που περνάνε για να πάνε στο οτε παίρνε πάλι από κάτω από το πεζοδρόμιο μου.Τα έχω όλα δίπλα και γραμμή σωστή δεν έχουμε  :Very Happy:  Περιμένω τους οτετζήδες αύριο και θα σας πω νέα.

----------


## karetsos

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απάντησης σας ναστέ καλά.Έχω πάρει τηλ και έχω δηλώσει για βλάβη και περιμένω αύριο να έρθουν τα παλικαρια.Για να σας βοηθήσω λίγο παραπάνω για τι γραμμή νου να πω ότι μένω σε  μονοκατοικία με ένα οροφο.ο κατανεμητής είναι μπροστά στην είσοδο και έχω καλοδιο από εκεί προς το router κατ5 απευθείας  χωρίς να υπάρχουν αλλα καλώδια εκτος από ένα ασύρματο τηλ που έχω και είναι πάλη διπλα από το ίδιο καλώδιο.Ο οτε είναι στα  900 μετρα από το σπίτι μου και ο καφαος είναι ακριβώς από κάτω πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο στην γωνια.Απόσταση ούτε 10 μετρα.Το router δεν παίρνει ip με τίποτα.vdsl κλειδώνει μονο σε προφίλ 12a όπως είδατε και σε 17a παίρνει adsl plus.Επίσης η οπτικές ινες που περνάνε για να πάνε στο οτε παίρνε πάλι από κάτω από το πεζοδρόμιο μου.Τα έχω όλα δίπλα και γραμμή σωστή δεν έχουμε  Περιμένω τους οτετζήδες αύριο και θα σας πω νέα.


ευχέλαιο έκανες;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bestmania

> ευχέλαιο έκανες;


 :Smile:  ακομα oxi αλλα ετσι οπως τα βλεπω τα πραγματα αυριο το πρωι για καλο και για κακο λεω να κανω ενα ... :Very Happy:

----------


## Ligkas

Εγώ προσωπικά δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο. Έχω μια vdsl με 17ΜΒit download kai περίπου 1MBit upload τώρα αυτή τη στιγμή. Νομίζω ότι αρκετά ασχολήθηκα με το θέμα. Δε δηλώνω βλάβες, αλλαγές καλωδίων ούτε τίποτα. Τ'αφήνω έτσι.

----------


## Polynomial

> Εγώ προσωπικά δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο. Έχω μια vdsl με 17ΜΒit download kai περίπου 1MBit upload τώρα αυτή τη στιγμή. Νομίζω ότι αρκετά ασχολήθηκα με το θέμα. Δε δηλώνω βλάβες, αλλαγές καλωδίων ούτε τίποτα. Τ'αφήνω έτσι.


Αν τα στοιχεία του προφιλ σου ισχύουν δήλωσε βλάβη, μπορεί να μην τερματίσεις την 30αρα αλλά 25-28 θα τα πιάσεις. Ειδικά από το upload φαίνεται ότι έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή.

----------


## poussou

> Εγώ προσωπικά δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο. Έχω μια vdsl με 17ΜΒit download kai περίπου 1MBit upload τώρα αυτή τη στιγμή. Νομίζω ότι αρκετά ασχολήθηκα με το θέμα. Δε δηλώνω βλάβες, αλλαγές καλωδίων ούτε τίποτα. Τ'αφήνω έτσι.


Χμμμμ...Είσαι σίγουρος ότι είσαι σε VDSL mode ;

Μήπως είσαι σε ADSL ;;

Άν όντως εισαι σε VDSL είναι κρίμα πάντως να το αφήσεις έτσι....

----------


## 21706

> Εγώ προσωπικά δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο. Έχω μια vdsl με 17ΜΒit download kai περίπου 1MBit upload τώρα αυτή τη στιγμή. Νομίζω ότι αρκετά ασχολήθηκα με το θέμα. Δε δηλώνω βλάβες, αλλαγές καλωδίων ούτε τίποτα. Τ'αφήνω έτσι.


Με το adsl τι ταχύτητες είχες;

----------


## bestmania

Για να σε κάνω να νιώσεις καλύτερα εσύ πάλι έχεις internet εγώ 7 μέρες δεν έχω και αύριο πάμε στης 8 Τώρα μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού θα συμφωνήσω με τα παιδιά παραπάνω πάρε τηλ και πες για βλάβη.Είναι κρίμα να έχεις vdsl και μην το ευχαριστιέσαι .

----------


## farcry

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απάντησης σας ναστέ καλά.Έχω πάρει τηλ και έχω δηλώσει για βλάβη και περιμένω αύριο να έρθουν τα παλικαρια.Για να σας βοηθήσω λίγο παραπάνω για τι γραμμή νου να πω ότι μένω σε  μονοκατοικία με ένα οροφο.ο κατανεμητής είναι μπροστά στην είσοδο και έχω καλοδιο από εκεί προς το router *κατ5* απευθείας  χωρίς να υπάρχουν αλλα καλώδια εκτος από ένα ασύρματο τηλ που έχω και είναι πάλη διπλα από το ίδιο καλώδιο.Ο οτε είναι στα  900 μετρα από το σπίτι μου και ο καφαος είναι ακριβώς από κάτω πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο στην γωνια.Απόσταση ούτε 10 μετρα.Το router δεν παίρνει ip με τίποτα.vdsl κλειδώνει μονο σε προφίλ 12a όπως είδατε και σε 17a παίρνει adsl plus.Επίσης η οπτικές ινες που περνάνε για να πάνε στο οτε παίρνε πάλι από κάτω από το πεζοδρόμιο μου.Τα έχω όλα δίπλα και γραμμή σωστή δεν έχουμε  Περιμένω τους οτετζήδες αύριο και θα σας πω νέα.




ξερεις τι φταιει ετσι? βαλε cat 6 και θα φτιαξουν ολα! (λεμε και καμια @@ να περασει η ωρα  :Razz: )

----------


## bestmania

> ξερεις τι φταιει ετσι? βαλε cat 6 και θα φτιαξουν ολα! (λεμε και καμια @@ να περασει η ωρα )


xaxaxaxaa.Παιδιά όλα ok με τι γραμμή το διορθωσαν  από το οτε από μέσα χωρίς να έρθουν.Τα αποτελεσμά είναι πολλοί καλο.Μπορώ να βάλω μου είπε ο τεχνικός άνετα 50 mbs  για την ακρίβεια (46,476) αλλα δεν μου βάζουν προς το παρόν γιατί έχουν βάλει το νομο που βρίσκομαι ως μέγιστο 30mbs.Τώρα που ξέρω ότι περνώ άνετα όταν δώσουν το ok θα το τολμήσω πλέων άνετα και χωρίς φοβο.Απλά παιδιά λίγη υπομονή να κάνουμε και όλα θα φτιάξουν.Eμεινα 7 μέρες χωρίς net  αλλα με λίγη υπομονή πήραμε τα μέγιστα και με το παραπάνω.Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους βοήθησαν στις ερωτήσεις μου και με κρατούσαν χαλαρό  :Very Happy: 

Link Status 	Connected
Modulation Type 	VDSL2
Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	2495/29999 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	13069/46476 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	29.1/17.3 dB
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 	0/11 dB
Output Power (Up/Down) 	5.8/14.5 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down) 	Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth (Up/Down) 	1/158
Interleave Delay (Up/Down) 	0/10 ms
INP (Up/Down) 	0/1 symbols
Profile 	17a
LinkEncap 	G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/4
FEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/1195
HEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/34

Ενα απλο κατεβασμα απο  μεσα απο τον firefox χωρις προγραμματα.

----------


## balandis

αυτη ειναι ταχυτητα!!τι να λεμε τωρα :Smile:

----------


## escapee

> xaxaxaxaa.Παιδιά όλα ok με τι γραμμή το διορθωσαν  από το οτε από μέσα χωρίς να έρθουν.Τα αποτελεσμά είναι πολλοί καλο.Μπορώ να βάλω μου είπε ο τεχνικός άνετα 50 mbs  για την ακρίβεια (46,476) αλλα δεν μου βάζουν προς το παρόν γιατί έχουν βάλει το νομο που βρίσκομαι ως μέγιστο 30mbs.Τώρα που ξέρω ότι περνώ άνετα όταν δώσουν το ok θα το τολμήσω πλέων άνετα και χωρίς φοβο.Απλά παιδιά λίγη υπομονή να κάνουμε και όλα θα φτιάξουν.Eμεινα 7 μέρες χωρίς net  αλλα με λίγη υπομονή πήραμε τα μέγιστα και με το παραπάνω.Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους βοήθησαν στις ερωτήσεις μου και με κρατούσαν χαλαρό 
> 
> Link Status 	Connected
> Modulation Type 	VDSL2
> Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	2495/29999 kbps
> Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	13069/46476 kbps
> Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	29.1/17.3 dB
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 	0/11 dB
> Output Power (Up/Down) 	5.8/14.5 dBm
> ...


για ποιο νομο λες; εβγαλε νομο η εεττ για μεχρι 30 mbps???

----------


## ThReSh

σιγά μην είναι και η 11η εντολή...

----------


## mdd.45

> xaxaxaxaa.Παιδιά όλα ok με τι γραμμή το διορθωσαν  από το οτε από μέσα χωρίς να έρθουν.Τα αποτελεσμά είναι πολλοί καλο.Μπορώ να βάλω μου είπε ο τεχνικός άνετα 50 mbs  για την ακρίβεια (46,476) αλλα δεν μου βάζουν προς το παρόν γιατί έχουν βάλει το νομο που βρίσκομαι ως μέγιστο 30mbs.Τώρα που ξέρω ότι περνώ άνετα όταν δώσουν το ok θα το τολμήσω πλέων άνετα και χωρίς φοβο.Απλά παιδιά λίγη υπομονή να κάνουμε και όλα θα φτιάξουν.Eμεινα 7 μέρες χωρίς net  αλλα με λίγη υπομονή πήραμε τα μέγιστα και με το παραπάνω.Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους βοήθησαν στις ερωτήσεις μου και με κρατούσαν χαλαρό 
> 
> Link Status 	Connected
> Modulation Type 	VDSL2
> Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	2495/29999 kbps
> Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	13069/46476 kbps
> Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	29.1/17.3 dB
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 	0/11 dB
> Output Power (Up/Down) 	5.8/14.5 dBm
> ...


Το Down Attenuation στο router πως το καταφερες και στο δειχνει? Εμενα το zte το εχει μονιμα 0

----------


## EvilHawk

Σας παρακαλώ για προβλήματα, ενεργοποιήσεις και εντυπώσεις απο την υπηρεσία VDSL, συνεχίστε την συζήτηση σας, με νέα θέματα, στα σχετικά subforums.

----------

